# New Generation Legacy, Issue 1: Back to School



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2008)

_Mudaba Adin Institute for Young Elites, Monday, Sept. 10, 2010_

The hot sun beat down on the assembled student body, gathered in the courtyard of their newly christened school.  Eritrea, though no longer desert, was still a tropical country, and regardless of time of year, there was no escaping the heat.

Teenage students, ranging from 14 to 19 years old, sit in the relative shade of the courtyard as they are addressed by United Nations luminaries, as well as the heads of the faculty.  Petteri Vaasanen, UN Secretary-General is in attendance, as was Evgeni Anatolov, head of the Paranormal Action Executive.  Doctor Bashar Hudabo is soon introduced as dean of the institute, though each student has already met the gentleman, as he had made it a point to shake hands and speak with each student as they arrived at the school.

"It is a great day," Dr. Hudabo says from the podium.  "Today, both the Barcelona, as well as our own, institutes for young elites opens its doors to begin the first semester.  Each of you has a special gift, one we hope to help you learn to control and better use, for your sakes as well as those around you.

"This state-of-the-art institute was built with the unique needs of elite youths in mind.  Of course, it's not all about elite abilities, we will also educate you, to grow your minds and help you to be the best you can be as adults.

"Today will be a day of rest, as I know many of you have traveled far.  Please take the time to settle in, you have all been assigned dormitory rooms that will become your home for the next school year.  Also, you may, familiarize yourself with the school and the grounds, as well as the instructors, who will do their best to answer any questions you may have.  You may also see the sites of the city if you wish, but I must remind you of the 9:00 PM curfew for students on evenings before class.  And class begins at 8:00 AM sharp tomorrow.  Have a great semester!"

Scanning the crowd as everyone rises from their seats, you think there are probably around three dozen other students in attendance.  The school is rather large, you don't think you'll need to worry about crowding.

There is a moment of awkwardness, as everywhere everyone looks, they see a strange face.  Those cheesy name tags they told you to wear as as you came in may actually be of some use after all...

"Wow, I didn't think that dude was ever gonna shut up," an asian teen announces, maybe a bit too loudly, as he stands and stretches his arms.  The comment draws a few stifled laughs.

A few other students stand out, as well.  One girl, looking hispanic, possibly of mixed heritage, remains seated, looking not at all impressed.  One asian boy stands up, and he's big.  Really big.  Another girl, possibly indian, seems to make a point to stand off to the side, watching but making no eye contact.

*feel free to mingle or observe or whatever you like*


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2008)

Unlike the other students suffering through the heat of the tropic sun, Clover was able to ignore the unpleasant warmth thanks to her powers, and looking around at the sweat appearing on her classmates, she was rather thankful for it.  At least the Head's opening speech was short, or rather it wasn't long like the start of term speeches at The King's School were, as the oldest school in the world 1500 years was more than enough time to build up a dreadful store of traditions, most of them long and boring.  No, the red-headed girl was more than happy to trade that for this one and its refreshing lack of traditions.

Once the speech was over Clover clapped politely out of reflex, and then rose and stretched her long legs.  The students had the rest of the day to do with as they pleased, and she for one intended to do a proper job of enjoying it.  "That one wasn't too bad luv, you should've heard the speeches the head gave at King's School in London.  This weren't but a a few sentences in comparision.  Those speeches lasted hours." Clover says grinning at the asian boy who had made the comment and gotten his laughs.

Tapping the name tag on which she'd added a drawing of a four-leaf Clover, she holds out her hand to the boy.  "I'd like to pretend we aren't wearing these gonk tags, so hi, I'm Clover, pleased to meet you."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 1, 2008)

Jerry picked himself a spot right in the blazing sunlight. Felt a bit like Queensland. He had plenty of choices and nobody else seemed to want them. Having a shadow inside wasn't all bad and the sun helped him wake up from the long plane ride. Doc Hudabo seemed pretty average for heads, bit uptight and all on about rules. Jerry'd seen worse.



> "Wow, I didn't think that dude was ever gonna shut up," an asian teen announces, maybe a bit too loudly, as he stands and stretches his arms. The comment draws a few stifled laughs.




Jerry only half-stifled his laugh.  Good timing, that one. Deciding that was a guy to know, he made his way over and found an English girl already there. _At least she isn't on about the Queen._ Jerry flew the first leg to Singapore sitting next to some Yank on holiday that wouldn't get off the old bat.  Sat right next to a pitch white Chinese guy and that's what he wanted to ask about? 

Giving a smile, Jerry approached both, "G'day," he glanced down at his nametag, where all four names were crammed in. It wasn't losing, or gaining, color yet. Mostly things didn't go that fast, but little flimsy things were different. "This thing says I'm Jerry. Nobody came after me for nicking it yet so must be right."

_Jerry's doing his best, with my inept social skills, to make a good impression. _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2008)

Trilly looked around curiously, trying to figure who came from where and what they might be able to do. She was having to work VERY hard to not go around tapping folks on the shoulder and ask 'what can you do?' 

_Keep cool girl, don't need to go showing how redneck you can be._ She reminds herself as she gets up, stretching a bit. Not realizing that her abilities show a little bit as she runs a hand down her back to scratch an itchy spot.  Or that arching her back made her gain about 10 inches of height as she settles back into her normal dimensions.

Once done, and back to the typical blond in blue jeans and a wolfpack tshirt, she looks around curiously to see if there was anyone that stood out.  She sighed as she looked around, pouting slightly. This was different that the Harnett County High school with maybe 1300 students.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "That one wasn't too bad luv, you should've heard the speeches the head gave at King's School in London.  This weren't but a a few sentences in comparision.  Those speeches lasted hours." Clover says grinning at the asian boy who had made the comment and gotten his laughs.
> 
> Tapping the name tag on which she'd added a drawing of a four-leaf Clover, she holds out her hand to the boy.  "I'd like to pretend we aren't wearing these gonk tags, so hi, I'm Clover, pleased to meet you."




"Hey," he replies.  His accent is sounds more american than asian.  His name tag is illegible unless you can read kanji, however.  "I'm Yoshi."  He extends his hand but pulls it away at the last second with a smirk.  "Oh, too slow.  And who isn't pleased to meet me?"



Samnell said:


> Giving a smile, Jerry approached both, "G'day," he glanced down at his nametag, where all four names were crammed in. It wasn't losing, or gaining, color yet. Mostly things didn't go that fast, but little flimsy things were different. "This thing says I'm Jerry. Nobody came after me for nicking it yet so must be right."




"Whoa, dude, you need to get that looked at," he says, noting the Jerry's skin tone.

"Hey guys!" announces a shorter, dark haired boy.  "Isn't this place cool?  My name's James.  Can you believe this used to be desert?  Man, it's hot out here.  Isn't this place cool though?"



KaintheSeeker said:


> Once done, and back to the typical blond in blue jeans and a wolfpack tshirt, she looks around curiously to see if there was anyone that stood out.  She sighed as she looked around, pouting slightly. This was different that the Harnett County High school with maybe 1300 students.




"Wow, did you just like totally stretch?  That is so awesome!" another blonde says as she approaches Trilly.  Her accent places her on the west coast of the US.  "I'm Stacy.  So where you from...Trilly?" she asks, reading the name tag.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2008)

"Yeah, I did. An I'm from Erwin, North Carolina. Just a little ole hole in the wall down and out textile town in the eastern side of the state."Trilly says with a southern accent that seems more pronounced in the proper stilted engish of a more European source. 

"I'm.. well you can call me Reach, banned in High School Basketball an Volleyball through out the southern part of the Eastern Seaboard." She has an infectious grin about her as she looks around. "And where you from Stacy? Someways out west I figure from your accent."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 1, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Whoa, dude, you need to get that looked at," he says, noting the Jerry's skin tone.




Jerry laughed, "It's normal. Something to do with how light effects me. Can't even get sunburn. Messes with my clothes, though." Jerry pulled at the glossy black, skintight t-shirt stretched across his well-built frame, "This used to be blue, and the trousers were white before they were black. Sometimes things to to white instead. Just things, though. No worries for people unless they're trying to snake my wave. Has its benefits."

Jerry spotted a leaf fallen off one of the shade trees and his white eyes went black. He made a snatching gesture with his hand and something the same color as his darkened eyes stretched out from the hand, catching the leaf in midair. Tendrils of shadowstuff drifted off from all sides in rippling motions something like living flames as the projection carried the leaf into Jerry's hand. The shadows boiled away in an instant and Jerry's eyes returned to normal.

"It's good for moving furniture too."



> "Hey guys!" announces a shorter, dark haired boy.  "Isn't this place cool?  My name's James.  Can you believe this used to be desert?  Man, it's hot out here.  Isn't this place cool though?"




"G'day, James," Jerry shot out another winning smile. "Did you see the giant sandal* on the way in?"

_*Referring to the photo Agamon dug up for us in the OOC thread._


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2008)

Samnell said:


> Giving a smile, Jerry approached both, "G'day," he glanced down at his nametag, where all four names were crammed in. It wasn't losing, or gaining, color yet. Mostly things didn't go that fast, but little flimsy things were different. "This thing says I'm Jerry. Nobody came after me for nicking it yet so must be right."




"It must be then."  Clover agrees affably with her fellow Queen's subject.  Not that it was more than just nominal, but it was more of a connection than she would have with the yanks like Yoshi, if she was reading his accent right. "I'm Clover, nice to meet you Jerry.  Wouldn't be detecting another subject of the her majesty would I?"  she asks the bleached asian with a bit of a smirk.  "Anyway, its good to have another person who speaks the Queen's english about, bloody yanks will be butchering the poor girl and driving me to the nut house otherwise."



Agamon said:


> "Hey," he replies.  His accent is sounds more american than asian.  His name tag is illegible unless you can read kanji, however.  "I'm Yoshi."  He extends his hand but pulls it away at the last second with a smirk.  "Oh, too slow.  And who isn't pleased to meet me?"




"I do see that they managed to bollocks up yer name tag, its not like it can serve the purpouse if no one can read the bloody thing." Clover says, indicating the Kanji name tag.  When the boy drops his hand before she can shake it, Clover grins affably, "careful there speedy, otherwise a girl might be gettin the wrong idea and think thats not the only thing your too quick with luv."  the Brit teased.



Agamon said:


> "Whoa, dude, you need to get that looked at," he says, noting the Jerry's skin tone.
> 
> "Hey guys!" announces a shorter, dark haired boy.  "Isn't this place cool?  My name's James.  Can you believe this used to be desert?  Man, it's hot out here.  Isn't this place cool though?"




"Bangin!"  Clover exclaimed as Jerry started to show off with his shadow, and she even caught a glimpse of another girl showing off her powers as she stretched, growing almost a third of a meter.  _Sex on legs that one is,_ the girl thought to herself as she watched Trilly shrink back down and got a good look at her.

"This place is pretty hot James, but I could make it hotter if I was of a mind.  I can control the weather, though not enough to muck about with an entire desert like this...though I can do summat about the heat around the school if I wanted to."  Clover said and then looked up at the sky.  "Yes...I do think making it a bit cooler would win me a fair few friends."  as she spoke the heat gradually subsided, not a major change, but lowering the temperature 5 degrees made things noticably more pleasant for those touched by the heat.

"Not sure how long it'll last though."   the red-head said thoughtfully as she looked around the others and then broke into a grin.  "I'm just sod all at it just yet, haven't had a chance to practice much.  Only found out maybe a week ago after some blighter hit me on the back of the noggin with a bottle of whiskey, and then bang hear I am without too much of a chance to turn around and get my bearings."

OOC:  Clover has made the temperature 5 degrees cooler, making the change pretty noticeable.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 1, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "I'm Clover, nice to meet you Jerry.  Wouldn't be detecting another subject of the her majesty would I?"  she asks the bleached asian with a bit of a smirk.




"Guilty enough," Jerry confessed. "By way of Sydney."



> "Anyway, its good to have another person who speaks the Queen's english about, bloody yanks will be butchering the poor girl and driving me to the nut house otherwise."




Jerry laughed, already noticing a few differences in his speaking habits and Clover's.



> "Bangin!"  Clover exclaimed as Jerry started to show off with his shadow




Jerry sketched a deliberately bad bow and his own shadow rose up and swallowed him whole, only to disgorge him a foot to the left, "Has its perks. Not sure on how far I can go yet."



> "Not sure how long it'll last though."   the red-head said thoughtfully as she looked around the others and then broke into a grin.  "I'm just sod all at it just yet, haven't had a chance to practice much.  Only found out maybe a week ago after some blighter hit me on the back of the noggin with a bottle of whiskey, and then bang hear I am without too much of a chance to turn around and get my bearings."




"You can fix the weather?" Jerry asked with intense interest. "Winds too? Could you stir up good waves? Even swells, not choppy? I knew I should of brought my board with me."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2008)

"Teleportation...wicked.  I reckon I can fly, though I haven't really attempted it.  Boy would my face be red I got it wrong...red, and black and blue." the british girl said with an easy grin.

"I'm pretty sure I can fly at any rate.  The news hounds actually caught my break out.  They are still showing it on the telly a week or two later.  Got m' head near bashed in and a tornado pops up and starts flinging people about and carrying me around.  I guess that means we're both in the right place Jerry.  Maybe none of us here can really control what we can do yet, at least thats what I reckon."

"I'm from Dinorben, in England.  Its near the coast.  but I didn't ever get up to much surfing.  My mum wouldn't have thought such a thing was very lady like, not like hitting things with swords and wearing armor is very lady-like for that matter, but I never really spent much time at the beach, kind of funny for living near the beach on an Island."  the girl says with a grin.  "My dad's the Baron of Dinorben, though he's actually a Colonel in the UN Peace Keeper forces.  I'm hopping he might be able to stop in every now and again.  He's wicked cool, not like most of those stuffy nobles at court.  He taught me to hunt and track, to camp and all sorts of things that most of those stuffed shirts wouldn't bother to teach a girl."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 1, 2008)

Emmet clapped at the end of Doctor Hudabo's speech. He wondered though, what exactly he could learn here, since his powers didn't require any kind of control. Still, he thought hopefully, maybe his powers were just beginning to develop. 

Unlike some of the others sitting around him, he didn't find the Asian teen's comment to be particularly funny. Glancing around, the others were already socializing, laughing, and introducing themselves, and Emmet didn't feel entirely comfortable approaching a group of strangers. _I guess I have to start somewhere though, since there's less than forty of us. It's a little strange that the United Nations would construct two Elite education facilities when just one has so much excess capacity. That means Mr. Anotolov expects a significant rise in the number of Elite breakouts._

Rising from his seat, Emmet approaches the withdrawn Indian girl, stopping a few feet away. "Hi. I'm Emmet, from California. Hypercognition. You?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "Yeah, I did. An I'm from Erwin, North Carolina. Just a little ole hole in the wall down and out textile town in the eastern side of the state."Trilly says with a southern accent that seems more pronounced in the proper stilted engish of a more European source.
> 
> "I'm.. well you can call me Reach, banned in High School Basketball an Volleyball through out the southern part of the Eastern Seaboard." She has an infectious grin about her as she looks around. "And where you from Stacy? Someways out west I figure from your accent."




"Tres cool, that accent of yours is totally cute on you."  Stacy replies with a big smile.  "Santa Ana, born and bred.  I was head cheerleader at Mater Dei High...until I fell through the human pyramid."  She waves her hand through a nearby chair.  "Weird, huh?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Tres cool, that accent of yours is totally cute on you."  Stacy replies with a big smile.  "Santa Ana, born and bred.  I was head cheerleader at Mater Dei High...until I fell through the human pyramid."  She waves her hand through a nearby chair.  "Weird, huh?"





"That's a sea town huh? You do any surfing?" Trilly says with a grin. She had hoped to do some at Myrtle Beach, but the accident and her ensuing breakout had put that on the back burner. "So you got the whole 'can't keep her out of things'  bit going for you huh? I can pour myself under a door or down ducting." She looks around the spreading horde of students.

"Want to wander around and meet some more folks?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> Rising from his seat, Emmet approaches the withdrawn Indian girl, stopping a few feet away. "Hi. I'm Emmet, from California. Hypercognition. You?"




The girl's eyes widen in fear as Emmet approaches.  She takes a step back as he nears.

"Uh..." She seems to not be able to answer the simple question, nervously looking everywhere but at Emmet.  Her long, dark hair is tied in a ponytail and her name tag reads "Manjit Badesha".

"...I am Manj," she finally admits, hesitantly.  "Hyp...what is this?"  She has a thick Hindi accent, though Emmet deduces that her grasp of English is liekly decent.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 1, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Teleportation...wicked.  I reckon I can fly, though I haven't really attempted it.  Boy would my face be red I got it wrong...red, and black and blue." the british girl said with an easy grin.




Jerry laughed yet again, ,"I've had wipeouts like that. Nearly busted my face in on a diving board once in front of all my mates. Goinf face-first into the water wasn't much better."



> "I'm pretty sure I can fly at any rate.  The news hounds actually caught my break out.  They are still showing it on the telly a week or two later.  Got m' head near bashed in and a tornado pops up and starts flinging people about and carrying me around.  I guess that means we're both in the right place Jerry.  Maybe none of us here can really control what we can do yet, at least thats what I reckon."




"Could be. S'what my parents figured. Doesn't seem like a bad place, as far as schools go."



> "I'm from Dinorben, in England.  Its near the coast.  but I didn't ever get up to much surfing.  My mum wouldn't have thought such a thing was very lady like, not like hitting things with swords and wearing armor is very lady-like for that matter, but I never really spent much time at the beach, kind of funny for living near the beach on an Island."[/COLOR]  the girl says with a grin.  "My dad's the Baron of Dinorben, though he's actually a Colonel in the UN Peace Keeper forces.  I'm hopping he might be able to stop in every now and again.  He's wicked cool, not like most of those stuffy nobles at court.  He taught me to hunt and track, to camp and all sorts of things that most of those stuffed shirts wouldn't bother to teach a girl."




"You know how to sword fight? Cool! I got my powers walking out in front of a truck because I was too busy watching a mate show me some of his moves. Was trying to talk me into joining his martial arts class. Guess that worked out different from plan," Jerry shrugged. "I was spread too thin anyways. Swimming, surfing, school... I think there was sleep and homework in there somewhere."

"So if you're dad's a baron, did you guys have one of them big castles somewhere?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2008)

*Jerry and Clover:*

Yoshi looks down at his tag, smirk still planted on his face.  "Nah, that's my work.  Control the weather, huh?  Cool, I guess.  Not as fun as this though."  He looks over his shoulder and spots a girl about to sit down.  The others see little but a blur that takes not a tenth of second, resulting in Yoshi seated before the group while the girl lands on her butt in surprise.

"Wow, that is so cool!" James says, watching Jerry use his powers.  "Oh, oh, hey!  I...can...teleport...too...oouf!"  With each word, the boy dissappears and reappears around the group of students, though the with his final move, he ends  a foot off the ground and falls to the ground.  He gets back up.  "Heh, still need a bit of practice."

He turns to Clover, "Control the weather?  Can you make it rain?  Snow?  Hail?  Ooh, a tornado?  Awesome!"

Yoshi rolls his eyes at James as he reclines in his new seat.  "Spaz."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 1, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Yoshi looks down at his tag, smirk still planted on his face.  "Nah, that's my work.  Control the weather, huh?  Cool, I guess.  Not as fun as this though."  He looks over his shoulder and spots a girl about to sit down.  The others see little but a blur that takes not a tenth of second, resulting in Yoshi seated before the group while the girl lands on her butt in surprise.




Jerry started to reach out to catch the girl, shadows gathering around his hands as his eyes went black, but she landed before he could get to her. He laughed anyways and let the shadows go back to wherever they came from.

"That's a good one."



> "Wow, that is so cool!" James says, watching Jerry use his powers.  "Oh, oh, hey!  I...can...teleport...too...oouf!"  With each word, the boy dissappears and reappears around the group of students, though the with his final move, he ends  a foot off the ground and falls to the ground.  He gets back up.  "Heh, still need a bit of practice."




Jerry helped James up, "No worries. Mine doesn't go that fast at all." He ignored Yoshi's jibe. No need to be on the kid like that. He just had to learn his way around things.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2008)

*Jerry and Clover:*

"Dad's a baron?  That, like, royalty?  Nice.  My dad's CFO of Mitsubishi.  We're swimming in money," Yoshi tells Clover.  "I have no problem's controlling my speed, it's just such a rush.  But hey, he told me to come here, so here I am.  Better than the American school I was in.  Ugh."

*Tilly:*
"Surfing, not really.  Hanging at the beach was awesome though.

"Did you say 'pour' yourself?  Eww.  Just lemme know before you do that, kay?" Stacy replies.  She looks around at the rest of the students.  "Yeah, there's a bunch of cute boys, hey?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 2, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Dad's a baron?  That, like, royalty?  Nice.  My dad's CFO of Mitsubishi.  We're swimming in money," Yoshi tells Clover.




"Worse things to be swimming in," Jerry smiled. _Nobles and rich kids? Did I pick the right group? Still, people are people and they don't seem too full of themselves._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 2, 2008)

Trilly shrugs. "Not even half as gross as it sounds. I can just slide under doors and such. As for the guys around here,  I think I'll hold judgment till I see how they behave. Last cute guy I had an interest in, hit me with his car."  Trilly looks around, keeping her cool as she looks around to see who Stacy would drag her over to. 

She spotted the speedster kid showboating. Definitely have to keep an eye on him she figured. Though she thought the people he was talking to seemed interesting enough.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2008)

"Your a right proper git aren't you?" Clover teases Yoshi after his victim bumps her bottom on the ground, though her smile and the very brief laughter that bubbles up around it take the sting out of it.

"Nah, royalty means the royal family, the king, queen, princes, you know...the people at risk of inheriting the throne.  Barons are hereditary nobility though, the same as Counts, Marquis, Earls, and Dukes.  As the oldest child, when my father passes on, I will become the Baroness of Dinorben."

Turning back to Jerry though, lover gives him a warmer smile.  "I know it may sound sort of weird, but yea, I actually like to sword fight in the whole kit.  I went to one of those reenacments at court when I was little with a pair of guys pretending to be knights, and I got hooked.  I'm actually pretty good at the whole thing, historical fighting I mean, not that nancy boy fencing, the real stuff with broad swords and armor and shields.  I've won some awards at it, but they probably wont let me fight anymore.  I was suppoused to have a duel with a guy yesterday, scheduled it before this whole Elite thing but he chickened out when he saw on the news I could create tornados and such.  I figure most people will."  the red headed girl sighs and shrugs.  "Can't say as I'd blame'em.  I wouldn't be afraid to fight an elite, then again I'm a raving loony." she says with a grin.

"Now, as to having a castle, no such luck, we have Kinmel Estate, and thats the right size to be a fair embaressment of riches, specially with the hunting preserve, but its no castle.  Don't think my mum isn't glad of it either, drove her to distraction with my sword play.  I'm sure she'd think I'd have gone round the bend if I had an actual castle to play knight in.  She doesn't mind the playing you understand, its just the me being the knight in shining armor that she objects to.  She wanted me to be a good little noble girl, polite, demure, delicate.  Feh, she has my twin Danielle to be her perfect little princess."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 2, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Turning back to Jerry though, lover gives him a warmer smile.  "I know it may sound sort of weird, but yea, I actually like to sword fight in the whole kit.





"No, it's cool. I know it's not the same stuff but I saw a couple of demonstrations with Chinese weapons last year. Pretty crazy. Wondered how he kept hold of the blade a few times."



> I went to one of those reenacments at court when I was little with a pair of guys pretending to be knights, and I got hooked.  I'm actually pretty good at the whole thing, historical fighting I mean, not that nancy boy fencing, the real stuff with broad swords and armor and shields.




"Big, heavy armor like all metal? I'm impressed...and remind me not to cross you, Cloves!"



> "Can't say as I'd blame'em.  I wouldn't be afraid to fight an elite, then again I'm a raving loony." she says with a grin.




Jerry grinned back, "I imagine. Scared the hell out of a few doctors and I was cooperating at the time, not trying to beat 'em."



> "Now, as to having a castle, no such luck, we have Kinmel Estate, and thats the right size to be a fair embaressment of riches, specially with the hunting preserve, but its no castle.  Don't think my mum isn't glad of it either, drove her to distraction with my sword play.  I'm sure she'd think I'd have gone round the bend if I had an actual castle to play knight in.  She doesn't mind the playing you understand, its just the me being the knight in shining armor that she objects to.  She wanted me to be a good little noble girl, polite, demure, delicate.  Feh, she has my twin Danielle to be her perfect little princess."




"I wouldn't pick you for the pampered type, not after all you've said. Amazon, maybe."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2008)

"It can be pretty hard to keep a sword in your hand, under all that armor you get pretty sweaty.  Thats why there are gauntlets that can have their grips locked on a weapon.  I don't use them though, not sure why, just don't."

"Its easier wearing the armor now that I don't get hot, but yes, its metal, and under the armor is padded cloth.  Not really authentic metal you understand, its actually made out of titanium which is quite a bit stronger and much lighter than what they wore a 500 years ago, but it is still really heavy."



> "I wouldn't pick you for the pampered type, not after all you've said. Amazon, maybe."




"Why thank you, I do believe it to be quite the oddest compliment I have ever received."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 2, 2008)

Jerry listened with interest as Clover described the gauntlets and armor.

"That's cool."



> "Why thank you, I do believe it to be quite the oddest compliment I have ever received."




Jerry laughed. Tall poppy she wasn't!

"You're welcome, and you earned it. Where else are we going to run into a girl that gets up in armor and swordfights for fun, powers or no?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 2, 2008)

Cody joins his hands to the round of applause started by the English gal, but soon abandons it in favor of nudging the sleeping form next to him.  Raph was snoring lightly with her neck reclined, leaning back in her chair.  She's wearing her standard Misfits shirt with jeans with a cap draped over her face.  In contrast, Cody was wearing a nice lime button-down shirt shirt with a navy blue tie and jeans a little pricier than hers.

"Raph, the speech is over, wake up!" Cody hisses, taking the cap off of his friend's face, exposing it to the sun.

"Whether you want to follow me or not, I'm gonna go off and mingle." the New Yorker says, obviously a little nervous and wanting his friend to accompany him.  Without another look at Raph, Cody turns around and tries gathering some of his courage.  Looking at the to the groups of students that were socializing, he opts for the quieter one.

_I'm usually less shy than this, I guess ever since the accident I've had a harder time talking to anyone but Raph._ Cody muses as he walks towards the pair.

As he approaches the boy and the Indian girl ('Emmet' and 'Manjit', he reads) he gives a slight wave and a nervous smile, "Mind if I join in the conversation?" he says, pausing for a moment, "My name's Cody, I think I'm about as new to this place as you guys are so I figured I'd introduce myself."

"What are your guy's names?" he asks politely.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 2, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Cody joins his hands to the round of applause started by the English gal, but soon abandons it in favor of nudging the sleeping form next to him.  Raph was snoring lightly with her neck reclined, leaning back in her chair.  She's wearing her standard Misfits shirt with jeans with a cap draped over her face.  In contrast, Cody was wearing a nice lime button-down shirt shirt with a navy blue tie and jeans a little pricier than hers.
> 
> "Raph, the speech is over, wake up!" Cody hisses, taking the cap off of his friend's face, exposing it to the sun.
> 
> "Whether you want to follow me or not, I'm gonna go off and mingle." the New Yorker says, obviously a little nervous and wanting his friend to accompany him.  Without another look at Raph, Cody turns around and tries gathering some of his courage.  Looking at the to the groups of students that were socializing, he opts for the quieter one.




"Snrxz..zuh...huh?"  Raph blinks in the bright sunlight.  "Is it over?  Hey, wait, I wanna mingle!" she tells Cody, leaping out of her seat to follow.




> _I'm usually less shy than this, I guess ever since the accident I've had a harder time talking to anyone but Raph._ Cody muses as he walks towards the pair.
> 
> As he approaches the boy and the Indian girl ('Emmet' and 'Manjit', he reads) he gives a slight wave and a nervous smile, "Mind if I join in the conversation?" he says, pausing for a moment, "My name's Cody, I think I'm about as new to this place as you guys are so I figured I'd introduce myself."
> 
> "What are your guy's names?" he asks politely.




"Their names?  You told me that's what these things are for," Raph says with a slight jab into Cody's name tag.  "Oh, do you need me to read them for you?"

She leans a little bit into Emmet's personal space.  "This guy's name is Emmet."  She turns towards Manjit, who takes another step back at Raph's forwardness.  "She's Manjit.  I'm Raph, I didn't get one of those things.  How's it going?"

Manjit just stares back in silence, looking nervous.

*Clover and Jerry:*

Yoshi shrugs at Clover's talk of swordplay.  "Lots of girls take kendo in Japan.  No biggie back home.  Besides, what's a sword to an elite?"

James grins.  "No way, that is cool!  Swords and armor?  With real sharpened blades?  You ever been cut?  Bet that'd hurt.  I like Lord of the Rings, awesome movie!"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 2, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Yoshi shrugs at Clover's talk of swordplay.  "Lots of girls take kendo in Japan.  No biggie back home.  Besides, what's a sword to an elite?"




"Fast as you are, why're you still here if you're so bored, mate?" Jerry smiled, trying to take some of the sting out of the observation. "'sides, no harm getting to know each other. Looks like there's only a couple score of us."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 2, 2008)

*Tilly:*


KaintheSeeker said:


> Trilly shrugs. "Not even half as gross as it sounds. I can just slide under doors and such. As for the guys around here,  I think I'll hold judgment till I see how they behave. Last cute guy I had an interest in, hit me with his car."  Trilly looks around, keeping her cool as she looks around to see who Stacy would drag her over to.
> 
> She spotted the speedster kid showboating. Definitely have to keep an eye on him she figured. Though she thought the people he was talking to seemed interesting enough.




"Hit you with a car?  What a jerk.  Yeah, that's totally, like, break-up worthy...unless he didn't mean it.  How cute are we talking?" Stacy says, still scanning the crowd.

As the girls survey the different groups that have congregated, one nearby one seems peculiar; two women simply staring at each other.  One is definitely a student, possibly Middle Eastern.  The other, Asian, looks like a student at first glance, but you think she may be a bit too old for the school.  The older one finally speaks.

"Well, I understand your predicament..." she says, trailing off, though the younger doesn't respond, she just continues staring at her.  "Yes, but just remember the rules.  You can't be obtrusive...yes, I know.  This is a school, however, you will be able to learn...yes, but that's not the point...it takes some work, but it's not that difficult, especially with our ability, English isn't my native tongue either.  Anyway, I'd like to meet with some of the students."

The two women turn towards Tilly and Stacy and walk towards them.  "Hello, girls.  Dr. Hudabo would probably want you to call me Miss Kim, but I prefer Jun Min.  I'm one of the instructors.  And this..."

_"Thank you, Jun Min, but I can introduce myself."_  The girl doesn't say anything, but Tilly does hear a voice inside her head.  Not only is it English, but it has a familiar southern US accent.  _"I'm Layla Badawi.  Pleased to meet you."_

"Wow, you hear that?" Stacy asks in wonder.  "She's like telephonic, or whatever."

*Clover and Jerry:*


Samnell said:


> "Fast as you are, why're you still here if you're so bored, mate?" Jerry smiled, trying to take some of the sting out of the observation. "'sides, no harm getting to know each other. Looks like there's only a couple score of us."




"Just sayin, dude.  Don't get your tighty whities in a knot.  Or wacky blackies...not that I care what color your underwear is..." Yoshi frowns at the corner he painted himself into.  "Right, so yeah, you're right, gotta go spread around the awesome that is me.  Later," he tells them before zipping off to the other side of the courtyard.

"That boy is...how do you say...jerk, yes?" a new person says as she joins the group.  The voice belongs to a girl with long flowing red hair and a big smile.  "My name is Kiyana Vladimov, good to be meeting you," she adds in a very thick Russian accent.  For the first time since James joined the group, he speachless as he stares at the new girl.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 2, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Just sayin, dude.  Don't get your tighty whities in a knot.  Or wacky blackies...not that I care what color your underwear is..." Yoshi frowns at the corner he painted himself into.




Jerry started laughing, more with Yoshi than at him. _Should tell him just to make it funnier._



> "That boy is...how do you say...jerk, yes?" a new person says as she joins the group.  The voice belongs to a girl with long flowing red hair and a big smile.  "My name is Kiyana Vladimov, good to be meeting you," she adds in a very thick Russian accent.  For the first time since James joined the group, he speachless as he stares at the new girl.




"G'day, Yana. Jimmy's the quiet one and Cloves is the swordswoman. I'm Jerry Lin. The fast one was Yoshi. Don't think he's all bad, though."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 2, 2008)

"As your friend deduced by my nametag, I'm Emmet," he says, smiling uncomfortably as he takes a short step away from Raph. "I'm going to presume that you two knew each other before coming here. Assuming a relatively even distribution of Elite breakouts by geography, the probability that two young Elites would know each other before their respective breakouts is remote. You two really beat the odds."

"I'm from California. How about you two? My Elite ability is hypercognition, which as I was explaining to Majit here, is essentially a word I made up to explain that I think very, very quickly. It's not as impressive as flying around or shooting lightning from your eyes, but it comes in handy...I learned Spanish in about five minutes from a LATV sitcom."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 2, 2008)

"Hi, I'm Trillian Anne Gardener, most folks call me 'Trilly' and the guys at Duke Medical Center called me 'Reach' cause of my powers." Trilly offers the two women her hand with a smile. "And nice to meet you, Jun Min and Layla. Layla.. I've got a question do you think in english with my accent or do I just hear you in the language I am used to?"

She couldn't help it, the folks at Duke had gotten her about as interested in Elites as they had been when she agreed to let them study her.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2008)

"My bet is that the surfer boy goes commando."  Clover commented when Yoshi got himself flustered talking about tighty whiteys and wacky blackies.  After the speedy boy runs away, she turns to Kiyana, and catches the look on James' face, _What am  chopped liver?_ she wonders amusedly at the boys speechlesssness in the prescence of the other red head, though the other girl really was very beautiful, and the accent was really sexy, like the accents in the James Bond movies.

"Hello Kiyana, I'm Clover Hughes, it is nice to meet you."  Clover says, and then proceeds to punch James in the arm to shake him out of his mental undressing if Kiyana.  "Down boy.  Should be careful though, or you'll make the girls you don't stare at feel like total bowsers." she say playfully to the mesmerized boy.

"I'm not so sure that he is a jerk, more like he never grew up.  Maybe there is a saying like this in Russia?  Boys don't grow up, they just get bigger?"

"It could also be a sidde-effect of his powers.  He might be able to control his speed, but not the effects that living so fast have on him.  If he thinks twice as fast as the rest of us, it means temptations to do things to fill the time are twice as strong since he has all the extra time to think about them.  It's robably much worse since he moves so fast he is a blur, his thoughts are probably that fast too.  Or he just moves so fast that his body is doing things before he can think his way through them."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 2, 2008)

*Clover and Jerry:*

Kiyana purses her lips.  "Maybe this is so.  He speaks to me when I arrive.  My English, not so good, this I know.  He tells me to say 'moose and squirrel' and laughs.  This I do not understand, but he is making the fun, yes?"

James turns a slight shade of scarlet at Clover's remarks.  "Um...well, yeah.  Uh, right, James.  I'm James.  Pleased to meet you." he tells Kiyana with an awkward smile.

*Emmet and Cody:*



Hammerhead said:


> "As your friend deduced by my nametag, I'm Emmet," he says, smiling uncomfortably as he takes a short step away from Raph. "I'm going to presume that you two knew each other before coming here. Assuming a relatively even distribution of Elite breakouts by geography, the probability that two young Elites would know each other before their respective breakouts is remote. You two really beat the odds."




"Huh?" Raph looks at Emmet quizzically.  "Oh...no, I'm not really like you guys...huh, or maybe I am.  I dunno.  I'm here to watch out for my bud, here, right, Cody?" she says, leaning an arm on his shoulder with a playful punch in the shoulder.



> "I'm from California. How about you two? My Elite ability is hypercognition, which as I was explaining to Majit here, is essentially a word I made up to explain that I think very, very quickly. It's not as impressive as flying around or shooting lightning from your eyes, but it comes in handy...I learned Spanish in about five minutes from a LATV sitcom."




"Cody's from New York.  I like New York.  Lots of people," Raph replies.  She thinks a moment.  "Not the friendliest people though.  I greet them as I pass them on the street and they don't say hi back.  In fact, sometimes they say other things."  She shrugs.

Manjit almost manages a smile in response to Raph.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2008)

"If he was trying to make fun of you I don't really see what was all that funny.  I'm British, so I find a lot of Yankee...er American humor strange, but that is just strange. How well you speak a language is all relative anyway.  To me, Yoshi's english is absolutely brutal, and I'm sure its the same on his side.  This is a UN facility and there are people from all over the world here.  With hundreds or thousands of languages and dialects out there its a wonder we can talk at all luv."

"Naw, don't worry about it, English is my native language, and all my English professors at my old school said I was absolutely horrible at it.  My German is no great shakes either, though my French is pretty good." Clover saays, trying to reassure Kiyana.  She shifts to speaking what some might recognize as german and then french.  "Sprichst du Deutsch, oder tu parles francais?"

[sblock="French or German speakers"] "Do you speak German (French)?"[/sblock]

"Don't worry about Yoshi though, if he gives you any problems, tell me, and I'll set him straight for you."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 2, 2008)

*Trilly:*



KaintheSeeker said:


> "Hi, I'm Trillian Anne Gardener, most folks call me 'Trilly' and the guys at Duke Medical Center called me 'Reach' cause of my powers." Trilly offers the two women her hand with a smile. "And nice to meet you, Jun Min and Layla. Layla.. I've got a question do you think in english with my accent or do I just hear you in the language I am used to?"




_"The latter,"_ Layla 'says'.  _"I'm Egyptian, my English is practically non-exsistant.  My telepathy is translated as you receive it."_

"Useful, but unusual, I think," Jun Min adds.  "I'm telepathic as well, but I can't do that."

"Buuut, you can understand what we say?  How's that work?" Stacy asks.

Layla gives Jun Min a slight look of trepidation, but Jun Min just nods expectantly.  _"Actually, I don't listen to what you say, I need to read your surface thoughts, which translate back to Egyptian for me...it's only your surface thoughts, and only when you're speaking to me..."_

Stacy steps back with a frown.  "What?  You're reading my mind?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 2, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Don't worry about Yoshi though, if he gives you any problems, tell me, and I'll set him straight for you."[/COLOR]




_Nobility and not stuck up. Looks out for others. Be a good mate to have around. Mum'd like her._ Jerry liked them both, but he hoped he wasn't caught between them if Cloves went off on a tear, even if she'd probably be in the right of it.

"I speak a bit of Chinese myself, but it's pretty bad."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2008)

"我的中国人也是坏的" Clover says in Chinese, though its halting and not nearly so fluent and natural as her French.  "Perhaps we can learn it together if its offered.  That was about all I know of it, and thats just the simplified version that the immigrants in Britain speak.  I was looking into courses in Arabic, and I'd just started taking my Latin courses before I transferred to here.  The Chinese was just a bit of a lark with some of my mates who'd immigrated, although I think Kenji was slipping a bit of Japanese in it too from some of the vowel sounds."

"I was wanting to join up with the UN or the British Armed Forces after I graduated, and being able to speak other languages is a major selling point.  Most of it isn't actually intended though.  On holdiay me and my sister used to go to Belgium or France or wherever it was dad was stationed and stay with him so we both picked up a lot of languages from immersion growing up."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 2, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Perhaps we can learn it together if its offered.  That was about all I know of it, and thats just the simplified version that the immigrants in Britain speak.  I was looking into courses in Arabic, and I'd just started taking my Latin courses before I transferred to here.  The Chinese was just a bit of a lark with some of my mates who'd immigrated, although I think Kenji was slipping a bit of Japanese in it too from some of the vowel sounds."





"Sounds like a plan to me. I've had two years' schooling and lots of immersion experience with a Chinese youth group back in Oz, but I still get my tones wrong half the time and I'm barely half-literate."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "Sounds like a plan to me. I've had two years' schooling and lots of immersion experience with a Chinese youth group back in Oz, but I still get my tones wrong half the time and I'm barely half-literate."




"Well you've totally got me beat, I can't read chinese even slightly, and that sentence used up the majority of what I know of the language."  Clover said cheerfully.  "So, what do you guys all think of the uniforms?  I mean the blue and white are the UN colors so not much of a chance to escape that, but how about the rest?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 2, 2008)

Agamon said:


> *Trilly:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"I think it's more like she's listening to the surface thoughts, you know the stuff you have to do to think?" She looks to Jun Min. "I think that is what I read in some elite fan magazine."  She says with a wry grin. She read a lot, but she wasn't so up on the full mechanics of telepathy. 

It was a good line to distract Stacy anyway.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 2, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Well you've totally got me beat, I can't read chinese even slightly, and that sentence used up the majority of what I know of the language."




"I had mates back home that spoke natively and that helped some. I get more listening than I can speak out."



> "So, what do you guys all think of the uniforms?  I mean the blue and white are the UN colors so not much of a chance to escape that, but how about the rest?"




"I had to wear one in Oz, no worries. I don't think the colors will last on mine, though. Everything I wear goes black or white after a bit. Things I wear the most go faster. Tighter things too. I reckon I'll be one color short of regulation soon enough."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 2, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Agamon*
> 
> "Cody's from New York. I like New York. Lots of people," Raph replies. She thinks a moment. "Not the friendliest people though. I greet them as I pass them on the street and they don't say hi back. In fact, sometimes they say other things." She shrugs.
> 
> Manjit almost manages a smile in response to Raph.




Cody almost visibly groans as Raph rapidly takes the conversation over.  "Even if they've got a nametag, it's still polite to..." he drifts off, realizing she's too enthralled with meeting these new people already.  _I'll just have a word with her later, the typical "Angels do this and don't do this" speech._ he thinks, sighing inwardly.  Still, he can't help but smile at her comment about New Yorkers.

"Um, don't be overly worried about my friend's forwardness here." he says, noticing Manjit's step back, "She's really friendly, just curious."

"Hypercognition sounds really interesting, if you learned a language that quickly then, well...wow, I can't wrap my mind around it easily.  What's it like, just changing from your perspective before your power to now?"  Cody wondered, trying to place himself in the other's shoes.

"Oh, you wanted to know my power?"  He pats Raph on the back, "She's it.  Kind of.  I mean, and we're still figuring it out, but she's my guardian angel.  Literally.  I just _call_ her, sort of-it's just getting to be not as confusing anymore.  But she's definitely her own person, if you couldn't tell."

Smiling awkwardly he tries to shift the subject a bit, "How about you Manjit?  What's your ability if you don't mind sharing?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Emmet also can't help but smile as Raph comments about New Yorkers. "Yeah, people are a little nicer on the West Coast, although we don't really greet each other either."  Turning back to Cody, Emmet frowns, doing his best to answer his question. "It's difficult to say, and more difficult to adequately measure compared to a proportional increase in strength. I was pretty smart before my Elite breakout, so that also obscures the difference. To use a visual analogy, it's like putting on glasses for the very first time as a kid; things become a lot clearer, sharper. And you didn't realize how limited you could see before you put them on," he tries to explain, tapping his lenses for emphasis. "I suppose that the biggest difference in my behavior would be a commitment to actively use my gifts, instead of just coasting."

"What," Emmet inquires, clearly bewildered. "Please don't take offense," he says to Raph hesitantly, holding up his hands defensively, "But you're not real? I mean, where are you when not here with Cody? Sorry," he says again. "A great deal of Elite powers seem to boggle the scientific mind."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2008)

*Trilly:*



KaintheSeeker said:


> "I think it's more like she's listening to the surface thoughts, you know the stuff you have to do to think?" She looks to Jun Min. "I think that is what I read in some elite fan magazine."  She says with a wry grin. She read a lot, but she wasn't so up on the full mechanics of telepathy.
> 
> It was a good line to distract Stacy anyway.




"Oh...okay," Stacy says, almost distracted.  "But wait...okay, let's just say Layla here decides to pig out on ice cream every day for the next month."  Layla makes a face.  "No, hear me out, kay, so she puts on a few pounds...just supposing here...okay, and we're, like, shopping, and she, like, tries on some pants, and then asks me, 'Does my butt look fat in these?' and I'm all, 'No way, girl, those look so hot,' but really I'm thinking, 'Ya think? Have another donut, ya cow...' uh, kay, maybe not in those words...

"Anyway, guess what I'm saying is, sometimes what we think and what we say aren't the same thing.  And not just to be secretive or just lie, but maybe to not hurt someone's feelings, right?"

"Hmmm..." Jun Min looks at Layla.  "We'll be starting those English classes right away, Miss Badawi."

Layla sighs.

"Sorry.  Hey, you know the best way to learn English?  A cute, English-speaking boyfriend..." Stacy says turning back towards the crowd.
*

Cody & Emmet:*



Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Smiling awkwardly he tries to shift the subject a bit, "How about you Manjit?  What's your ability if you don't mind sharing?"




"Um...actually, I do mind.  Sorry," Manjit says with a look both apologetic and resolute. 



Hammerhead said:


> "What," Emmet inquires, clearly bewildered. "Please don't take offense," he says to Raph hesitantly, holding up his hands defensively, "But you're not real? I mean, where are you when not here with Cody? Sorry," he says again. "A great deal of Elite powers seem to boggle the scientific mind."




"What?  I am so real!  Look..." Raph pinches her arm.  "Ouch!  See, I..." she glances back down and rubs her arm.  "Ow, why'd I do that?"  She turns and gives Cody a bit of a shove.  "And I told you, don't call me your 'power'.  You know that drives me buggy.

"Where do I go? ...Ken...tucky...yeah," she says, her knowing grin quite visible.  Then her face scrunches up with a sideways glance at Cody. "Right...angels don't do that..." she mumbles to herself.  "Actually...I'm not too sure...all I know is it's not like here.  Terribly dull.  So that help deboggle you, or are you boggled some more?"


*Jerry & Clover:*

"Oh, wow.  Don't feel bad, Kiyana.  I can only speak English.  The only Russian I know is da, nyet, and comrade," James says with a smile and a shrug.  "So what's your ability?"

Kiyana smiles brightly.  She shows everyone her hand and it suddenly turns translucent and blue, like water.  She turns her palm up and a spinning ball of water forms and grows before exploding into a fine mist.  "Practicing that one I have been."

"Whoa, wicked cool!" James exclaims.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 3, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Kiyana smiles brightly.  She shows everyone her hand and it suddenly turns translucent and blue, like water.  She turns her palm up and a spinning ball of water forms and grows before exploding into a fine mist.  "Practicing that one I have been.




Jerry's eyes locked on the water as soon as it appeared, completely enthralled. He started when the ball dissolved.

"Incredible... What's it feel like to do that? Do you feel like you're, y'know, a part of the water? Hooked into it?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 3, 2008)

Trilly blinks at Stacy's bizarre but concise line of logic. "You know that's kinda deep, weird delivery but very deep still. Not to mention something I wouldn't have thought of. I mean.. how many of us don't have a little sarcastic inner voice we don't give an outlet to?" She looks over to where the speedster was sitting down. Maybe MOST of us, she thought. Some others seem to have let their inner jerk out already.

"Still, you might speak better english than I speak hindi." She points out to the telepath with a grin. "Still some folks says I don't speak good english anyway."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2008)

Samnell said:


> Jerry's eyes locked on the water as soon as it appeared, completely enthralled. He started when the ball dissolved.
> 
> "Incredible... What's it feel like to do that? Do you feel like you're, y'know, a part of the water? Hooked into it?"




"Part of it?  I become it, yes?" Kiyana replies with a grin.  "Is very strange at first.  It happens when I take shower one morning...they find me in Sankt Peterburg...how you say...sewer?  Not good time," she ends with a grimace.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 3, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Part of it?  I become it, yes?" Kiyana replies with a grin.




Jerry had no grin to answer Kiyana. _Actually becoming water... Really being a part of it..._

"That's awesome. I've been on water all my life and you get kind of, you know, it's like there's a connection. It's like spiritual. Really turning into it... Wow... Wish I could do that."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2008)

"I guess Kiyana is the girl you'd want to go surfing with."  Clover jokes, and then smiles at Kiyana.  "That is so corking."

"So how long have you guys been Elites?  Hasn't been more than a week for me."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> Trilly blinks at Stacy's bizarre but concise line of logic. "You know that's kinda deep, weird delivery but very deep still. Not to mention something I wouldn't have thought of. I mean.. how many of us don't have a little sarcastic inner voice we don't give an outlet to?" She looks over to where the speedster was sitting down. Maybe MOST of us, she thought. Some others seem to have let their inner jerk out already.




Stacy shrugs.  "I so lied to my girlfriends all the time...uh, but I'd, like, never lie to you..."



KaintheSeeker said:


> "Still, you might speak better english than I speak hindi." She points out to the telepath with a grin. "Still some folks says I don't speak good english anyway."




_"Arabic, actually, though I know a little bit of Hindi,"_ Layle sends.  _"In English, I can say, 'Hello, my name is Layla'...sort of.  After that, not so much.  But, yeah, I'm willing to learn.  I guess this can be a little weird."_


----------



## Samnell (Jul 3, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "I guess Kiyana is the girl you'd want to go surfing with."  Clover jokes, and then smiles at Kiyana.  "That is so corking."




Jerry managed to recover some of his composure and his smile flashed back up, "I'll surf with anybody. Swim too. I, uh," if Jerry could blush, he clearly would be, "I'm really into water."



> "So how long have you guys been Elites?  Hasn't been more than a week for me."[/COLOR]




"It's a bit under three months. Took a month to lose all my color. I like it, though. When I go through the shadows it's like there's this whole ocean of stuff I'm diving in."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2008)

Samnell said:


> Jerry managed to recover some of his composure and his smile flashed back up, "I'll surf with anybody. Swim too. I, uh," if Jerry could blush, he clearly would be, "I'm really into water."




"That is sooo awesome, Kiyana!" James states, his eyes wide.

"Corking? Surfing?  These words I do not know." Kiyana says, a bit perplexed.  "Swim, yes, swimming is good.

"Kiyana in sewer happens month before, and never again, I am wishing," she adds with a chuckle.

"I've had my powers for almost six months," James says.  "Man, were they hard to get used to.  I 'ported out of building once, but I was on the second floor.  Broke my arm.  That hurt.  Swimming is fun, think they have a pool here?  I think they have a pool."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2008)

"I'm almost positive I saw a pool in one of the brochures." Clover tells James.

"Corking is slang...you know what slang is right?  Slang is the words that people use that don't normally mean what they are using them to mean, like using Cool to mean good.  Corking means Good too.  And surfing... surfing is when you go out into the ocean on a surf board and ride the waves around."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 3, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Corking? Surfing?  These words I do not know." Kiyana says, a bit perplexed.  "Swim, yes, swimming is good."




"It's like flying...only on water with a board. If we get some time to go out on the ocean I could show you how." Jerry half-crouched and stuck his arms out, miming the action.



> That hurt.  Swimming is fun, think they have a pool here?  I think they have a pool."




"They've got one, right enough. Looking forward to checking it out."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2008)

"Ah, yes, surfing, the board on the water, yes?  Is fun?" Kiyana says, understanding.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 3, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Ah, yes, surfing, the board on the water, yes?  Is fun?" Kiyana says, understanding.




Jerry nodded happily, "A great wave takes fun to a whole new level."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 3, 2008)

"Thanks for the analogy Emmet, as for Raph...well, she seems real enough to me-I don't know, how about you?  From everything I know of her, she fits the description of a mythological angel.  Only she actually exists."  Cody shrugs, rubbing the spot on his arm where Raph had pushed him.  "You're doing great Raph, just watch your strength." he whispers back to her.

Addressing Emmet again, Cody continues, "I don't have all of the answers, that's why we're here.  I mean, I'm convinced she's an angel and I even consider myself an atheist.  She's kind of new at the job so she may not act like one but her heart's definitely in the right place."

Looking back at Manjit he quirks an eyebrow slightly but addresses her evenly, "Don't apologize, it's intrusive to ask someone so personal a question after just meeting them.  I'm sorry I asked, I just got excited seeing other teens like myself.  Where are you from, if you don't mind me asking?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 3, 2008)

"Like just about everything else in life, the more one learns, the more questions one faces. But you two seem to be quite the pair. So, Raph, will you be attending classes with the rest of us, or will you be spending time in 'Kentucky'?"  

"Part of me wants to attempt mingling with the other students, but everyone else appears to conversing with each other quite well. I tend to be a little awkward around others, as you three have no doubt noticed. Besides, I'd love to explore the school and see what facilities they have; I used our garage for a workshop back in California, and I hope for something a little more modern here."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 3, 2008)

"Whatever she wants to do.  Raph's not one much for routine though, so I'm thinking if she comes to classes it'll only be to sleep." Cody says, grinning at Raph and waiting for her reply.

"I've been feeling shy a little recently, I think it's 'cause the last couple of months I was either in the hospital or spending time with Raph.  But I'm up for either exploring or meeting some new people.  Maybe both, if you want to see if some of those folks want to join us."

"And you're not awkward, trust me.  I used to be a lot worse really, until I figured out who I was for myself."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 3, 2008)

Trilly grins as she shrugs to Layla. "Don't feel bad, you're doing better than me. I can speak a little in 'Red neck Mexican' but not enough to qualify as a speaker of anything but english." Trilly didn't buy into the fact that someone spoke a language badly that they were stupid. She figured if someone went to the effort to learn a language at all should show some amount of effort that most of the folks she grew up with who sneered at foreign folk.

"So, want to wander around and meet the others?" She asks with a grin to the two girls and Jun Min.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 4, 2008)

*Emmet & Cody:*

"Hmmm, classes, I dunno, sounds dull.  Oh, but the power training ones sound like fun!  I'm in for those!  An angel needs to flex her wings, right?" Raph says, grinning brightly.

"You want to explore the school?" Manjit asks. She looks as though she's making a difficult decision before asking, "May I join you?"

"Yeah, lets see what makes this place so special, hey Cody?" Raph says.


*Trilly:*

"Yeah, you girls go ahead and mingle, I see I have work to do," Jun Min says, glancing over at the only student still sitting, by herself, arms crossed.  The few others that have ventured near have retreated from the scowl the young woman gives them.  Jun Min walks over to sit with the girl, ignoring the scowl.

"Oohh, look girls, three of us, three of them..." Stacy says, pointing to a group of three boys conversing on the other side of the courtyard.  One is the practical joker Japanese boy.  The other is a large teen, also Asian.  The third is a slim black teen.  "Whatcha think?  They're all pretty cute..."  Layla rolls her eyes at Stacy's comments, but looks towards the boys regardless.


*Jerry & Clover:*

"I would learn this surfing some day, if you help?" Kiyana says to Jerry.

"Yeah, sounds like fun!  Sucks there's no beach here.  Think the Red Sea has any surfing?  Ooh, we could go to the Mediteranean during a break!  That would be awesome!" James states with gusto.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 4, 2008)

"I guess we can." Trilly says as she follows the other girls over to the three boys. She wasn't sure that she wanted to get up close with the speedster kid, he seemed set to prank folks


"Watch out when you're sitting down, Speedy there is a joker"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 4, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "I would learn this surfing some day, if you help?" Kiyana says to Jerry.




"You got it, mate," Jerry assented.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 4, 2008)

"You were in the hospital? That's unfortunate. Were you there to treat some illness, or was your presence associated with your Elite breakout? I've heard that Elite breakouts often involve some sort of traumatic incident; mine merely manifested through half-realized mechanical designs and persistent headaches." Emmet taps the strange metallic rod the size of a small flashlight hanging on his belt at his mention of mechanical designs. 

"Of course you're invited Manjit. And not to sound arrogant, but I think we're the ones who are going to make this place special. We're going to have incredible lives ahead of us." Emmet, after making sure the others are accompanying him, heads to start touring the academic facilities. 

"By the way, do you know if we're going to be sorted by grade? In the United States, I would be a Junior...just old enough to start looking forward to college."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 4, 2008)

Cody shudders a little in recalling, "Bad, bad car accident.  Drunk driver I think, but it was a hit-and-run.  I survived but was pretty messed up, I could move my head around and that was pretty much it.  It was as you can maybe imagine, really crappy and I wasn't really sure what I was going to do..."

Looking at Raph and giving her a faint smile, he continues, "I met Raph a couple days after I had finally woken up and realized that she had healed me to the point where I was able to move some.  It took about a month to get fully healed but I've never felt better."  He smiles a little wider, "Nowadays, I bet Raph could probably fully heal someone like that in maybe a week.  She was just new to it then and didn't know how to use her abilities.  I think the Power Training class will be good for her."

Cody follows Manjit and Emmet towards the school building, looking up at the sight of it with great interest. "Emmet, I like your optimism about this place.  I don't know about the grade-system but I'd also be a Junior.  Do you think age even correlates with how well we can use our powers?  I figure that learning to use our abilities is more important than your average highschool experience, if anything we should all be taking Ethics classes over English or Mathematics."

"Hey, what's that invention of yours do, anyways?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 4, 2008)

"You wont catch me on a surf board, I'd be all arse over tiit if I tried it." Clover added self-deprecatingly into the midst of Jame's and Kiyana's wishes to learn to surf.

"I think I want to try and meet some of the other students, and maybe the teachers.  You guys are more than welcome to tag on if you have the desire."  Clover said politely before waving, "It was nice to meet all of you, We'll likely be in the same classes, so we're bound to know each other like we know our own backsides before too long. Ta!" the red head says with a grin, excusing herself to move on to another of the groups that was forming.

With only 36 of us here, theres no reason we can't all get on like a house on fire, Clover thought as she looked around a the different crowds that were forming up, trying to decide which one to join.  She settles on a group of girls who are checking out Yoshi and the guys he is with.  Clover approaches the group that included the girl who had stretched way out and gained almost a foot.  Girl really is a bit of all right.

"Hullo, I'm Clover.  Nice ta meet ya." she says to the trio of girls, her eyes sparkling as she smiles brightly.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 4, 2008)

*Jerry:*

"Da svidaniya," Kiyana says as Clover leaves. "She is nice girl, yes?"

"She fights with swords, what's not awesome about that?" James replies with a grin.

"Maybe we go find pool, yes?  I am thinking I would spend much time there," Kiyana suggests.

*Clover & Trilly:*

"Omigod, that accent is so cute, you're, like, British, right?" Stacy says, her attention momentarily drawn away from the boys.  "Awesome.  I'm Stacy.  This is Trilly and Layla." 

_"Pleased to meet you, Clover,"_ Layla mentally projects, the voice sounding like proper English to Clover.

*Cody & Emmet:*

"I don't believe we will be split by grade, as such," Manjit says, speaking quietly, but beginning to sound a bit more confident.  Her accent is partially Hindu, but heavily British, as well.  "As I understand, we will be divided more towards ability, with a great deal of one-on-one with regards to regular education.  Ability training will tend to be larger classes, as there are less available teachers for the subject.  And I believe Ethics is part of the curriculum."

Her voice catches a bit as she realizes she's been blathering.  "Um...I think.  I spoke with Dr. Hudabo...before coming here." Her voice trails off.

Raph sticks close to Cody as the group makes their way inside the facility.  "Yeah, he was in really rough shape.  I wish I'd have shown up sooner, maybe I could have prevented it...or at least kicked the driver's ass!"

FYI: everyone has been assigned a dorm room and will have one roommate, the boys and girls dorms are located on opposite sides of the institute


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 4, 2008)

"Damn, that's horrible. Still, it's good that you showed up at all, Raph. Did they ever find the guy who did it, " Emmet queries. 

"Oh, this thing," he asks, glancing down once more. "It's a microwave emitter that allows me to tap into computers and other electrical systems; through a rather arcane interface it's essentially a universal remote control." Emmet frowns after this for a moment, biting his lip. _I don't really want to tell him that it could also be used as a dangerous weapon. That was not my intent in making it, but I suppose it does tend to put me on equal footing with many of the students here. Still, it's my responsibility to make sure that a potentially deadly weapon that I created does not fall into the wrong hands._

"Thanks for the information, Manjit. You learned a lot from Doctor Hudabo. I suppose that I spent too much of my time attempting to impress him," Emmet admits with an embarrassed look. "I wonder what the power training will be like? With luck, I can leverage that class time for designing and building inventions."

"Which facility do we want to investigate first," he asks the others.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 4, 2008)

"They didn't.  I was furious at first but when Raph came along I was just happy to be healthy again." Taking a few seconds to exhale and push the memory away, Cody switches gears "Cool invention, it sounds pretty useful.  If you're so interested in designing stuff, lets start by looking around for some sort of workshop or science center." 

Going through the information packet he got from his orientation, Cody tries to locate what the group's looking for and leads the way.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 4, 2008)

"Trilly Gardener, of Erwin North Carolina. Nice to meet you."  Trilly's accent clearly labels her as a southerner from the US. She looked over at the boys they were approaching. "You were talking with Speedy there earlier, what his he like? I saw his little chair trick but the girls here figured we need to introduce ourselves."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 4, 2008)

Agamon said:


> *Jerry:*"Da svidaniya," Kiyana says as Clover leaves. "She is nice girl, yes?"
> 
> "She fights with swords, what's not awesome about that?" James replies with a grin.




"Hell yes," Jerry readily agreed. "Shame about the surfing, though. I've got to work on her some."



> "Maybe we go find pool, yes?  I am thinking I would spend much time there," Kiyana suggests.




"You and me both. Let's go."

_..and considering my limited post time, hanging with the NPCs is probably a better idea than starting up a new conversation. _


----------



## Agamon (Jul 4, 2008)

*Cody & Emmet:*

Manjit's eyes widen at Emmet's description of his device.  "A universal interface?  With anything?  That's incredible..."  She stares at the device until realizing she's staring, abruptly looking away.

"Wow, so it can turn on any TV or stereo?  I want one of those," Raph says.

The science and technology department is in the south wing of the institute, not very far from where you entered.  You hear people speaking from one of the labs.  Looking in, two people are conversing while looking over the room.  One is a shorter, thin-haired white male.  The other, Emmet, Cody and Manjit recognize as Dr. Petrova Stokov, member of Justice Elite.

"Hello," Dr. Stokov says with a smile.  "Investigating the new school, are we?"

*Jerry*

"I admit, I am not good swimmer before powers," Kiyana says, as the group makes their way to the school.  "But I learned quick with them, yes?"

"I like to swim.  But I've only been in pools.  But you were in the ocean," James says to Jerry.  "What's that like?  What's the biggest wave you surfed on?  You ever see any sharks?  What about dolphins?  Dolphins are cool."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 4, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "I admit, I am not good swimmer before powers," Kiyana says, as the group makes their way to the school.  "But I learned quick with them, yes?"




"I bet," Jerry smiled, "I grew up in the water and on the beach. My parents got me swimming with a club a few years ago."



> "I like to swim.  But I've only been in pools.  But you were in the ocean," James says to Jerry.  "What's that like?  What's the biggest wave you surfed on?  You ever see any sharks?  What about dolphins?  Dolphins are cool."




"The ocean's like... You get out in it and there's no you anymore. You're just like, a part of it. It's a spiritual thing. Changes your life," Jerry averred, reverent. "It's so huge and you're just, nothing. In a good way. It's being part of something bigger than yourself and none of your problems seem so important anymore. Best part is when you have to go, a little piece of it kind of stays inside."

Jerry paused for a moment in his limited profundity, but surfing quickly pulled him out of it. "I surfed a forty footer once or twice, but I almost broke my neck on the second one. That's pro range," Jerry smiled at the memory. "I got lucky with sharks. There's been some attacks on my beaches but I never saw one up close except in a tank. Not really their fault a surfer looks like food, but I like my insides on the inside. Actually swam with dolphins, though. There's a cove they like about forty k south of Sydney. Friendly guys, used to people."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 4, 2008)

John was not having a good day, not only were his plane(s) delayed, which made him late for his first day of school, the school outfit (who wears school outfits anyways) they gave him was a size too small.

He was now presently about half way around the world from his home town, the same town that until today he had never been more then 50 miles away from.

"This aint right." He mutters to himself quietly, he had never seen this many different regional people before and quite frankly he was in way over his head and he was uncertain of what to do, so he stood in the back clutching his football, one of the few things his paw allowed him to keep (did they even play football here?)

John leans against a palm tree and silently watches as the others mingle, and go off in different directions. He notices that he is probably the tallest student here, elite powers not included of course, whether that is a good thing or not is difficult to say. Guess there was only one way to find out...

With a final spin of his football he approaches the closest group of mostly caucasion students. "Never put off till tomorrow what you can do today," was something that he firmly believed in.

"Howdy," he says firmly tipping his cowboy hat to the small group. "Name's John."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 4, 2008)

"Err...Wow." Clover says, looking surprised at the voice that sounded in her head, she glances between the three girls, finally settling on Layla.  "Right, you'd be a telepath then? Like the accent, you a limey than too?"

"Right, yea, I'm Clover Hughes of Dinorben, England.  Its near the channel, if you haven't heard of it, down in the South, but thats just the family estate, we live most of the year in London in our townhouse there."  the red head says in answer to the question about her accent.

At the question about Yoshi she just shrugs.  "Only just met him, haven't I?  Can't tell to much, but Yoshi does seem to act before he thinks, not really malicious as such, just moves too fast for his own good I think.  I'll tell you the same thing I told Kiyana though when she said he was a jerk to her, if he bothers you let me know, and I'll give his dangly bits frostbite for you." the tall athletically built red-head told the other 3 girls.

"Hi there big fella, aint been skipping your bangers and mash from the look of you.  My names Clover, Clover Hughes.  Nice to meet you John." Clover says, with a smile up at John, it was a rather odd feeling for her to have to look up to look someone in the face being fairly tall for a girl.

"These are...help me if I get it wrong.  Trilly, Stacy, and Layla."

OOC:  I believe exxcept for Layla we are all caucasion so we'd probably be on of the lighter skinned groups if thats what John was shooting for.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 5, 2008)

"I don't recking I know what bangers and mash is Ms. Clover," He says with a grin. "But if its anything like steak and taters, I have been known to have a couple of extra helpins." He chuckles as he pats his stomach.

"Ms. Trilly, Ms.Stacy, ms. Layla. Tis a pleasure to meet you all." He says to the other ladies tipping his hat to each.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 5, 2008)

"Just Trilly, I'm no Ms yet." Trilly says as she adjusts her Wolfpack tshirt again as she looks over John. Midwestern or at least further west than her. She glances back to Clover. "I got the low down on Layla and Stacy's power, what's yours?" She asks with a grin as she flexes her arm, doing a 'wave' up and down that isn't possible to a normal person due to joints and bones.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 5, 2008)

"Not quite everything, but it certainly handle more than devices than just televisions and radios. I have a few more ideas for inventions, but I lack sufficient materials and tools to adequately construct them."

"Um, wow," Emmet replies, clearly flustered. "Doctor Stockov. You're like my role model. It's an honor. We, um, wanted to check out the workshop or science center or something. I have powers like you," he explains lamely.

_I am blowing it. I am currently meeting one of, if not *the*, smartest person in the world, and I am acting like a total fool. I can still salvage this, I hope._


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2008)

"Reckon limey slang is a bit outside your experience then.  Bangers and mash is sausage and uh tatters I guess.  I think you guys eat 'em for breke on your side of the pond."

"You probably saw my powers on the telly, they've been playing the bloody video of my break out all week.  I can control the weather.  I'm not any great shakes with it yet, but it has only been a week."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 5, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Reckon limey slang is a bit outside your experience then.  Bangers and mash is sausage and uh tatters I guess.  I think you guys eat 'em for breke on your side of the pond."
> 
> "You probably saw my powers on the telly, they've been playing the bloody video of my break out all week.  I can control the weather.  I'm not any great shakes with it yet, but it has only been a week."





"She means Big Jim an the Twins." Trilly clarifies before looking back to Clover. She blinked at the red head's explanation as she looks the smaller woman over, shaking her head with a grin. "I heard a little bit about it, but I've been kind of busy trying to clear up my passport issues then. Along with a few legal ones. Turns out when you can triple your first size they tend to look on it as 'assault with a deadly' even when it's self defense."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2008)

"Who's big Jim and the twins?  Bangers and mash is food.  Sausages and potatoes."  Clover said, sounding confused, wondering what or who Trilly was talking about.

"Ah, right.  It is kinda funny though that so many elites seem to get into trouble.  I almost got pinched for my break out, but they decided I hadn't actually done anything wrong except for maybe getting conked on the back of my head.  I think dad being who he was helped out a bit there.  What happened with you Trilly?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 5, 2008)

"I threw the local 'big wigs' kid through a wall after he tried to shoot my uncle. Cracked 3 ribs, compressed a disc in his neck and when my uncle told me he was the guy who ran me down, I tossed him though my front window to stop his two buddies from shooting my grandma." Trilly says with a sweet tone in her voice. "He ran me down while he was drunk and his dad covered it up. While I was breaking out during recovery, my uncle looked into the cover up. They didn't want anyone finding out..so Jr. and his friends thought they'd just gun down the whole family. I took umbrance at that."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 5, 2008)

*John, Clover & Trilly:*

_"A pleasure to meet you, John,"_ Layla says with a bit of a wave to let him know it's her creating the voice in his head.  The southern accent is unexpected though.  _"Actually, Clover, the voice you hear is interpreted by your brain in whatever language and dialect you're most familiar with,"_ she adds.

"Run you over?" Stacy says to Trilly, alarmed.  "Whoa, you took it him, hey?  Right on, jerk deserved it."

She changes her focus to John, giving him the once over.  "Hey there, cowboy.  What state you from?"  She looks at what he's holding.  "Whatcha got there, a football?  I kinda doubt you're gonna get a game of that going out here."  She looks at the two non-Americans.  "You guys, like, play soccer or something, right?"

*Jerry:*

"Sweet!  We so need to do that sometime!" James exclaims.

The gymnasium and fitness area is quite large.  Through windows in the hall, looking outside, you can see two tennis courts, a basketball court, a football pitch and a track.  A large gym dominates the right hall, a weight room with some very high-end equipment to the left, while straight ahead is the pool area.  The familiar scent of chlorine assails you as you open the door.  The lighting is somewhat dim, there are windows high in the walls, but the lights aren't on.  An olympic-sized pool dominates the area, while both ends have areas to lounge and the doors to the change rooms are to the immediate left.

"Is very nice!" Kiyana says, staring at the still plane of water.

*Cody & Emmet:*

Dr. Stockov smiles.  "Ah, yes, you must be Mr. Latton.  Dr. Hudabo spoke quite highly of you.  But I don't believe 'powers' is quite the correct vernacular for our gifts, wouldn't you agree?"

She motions to the man standing next to her.  "This is Professor Ian Lankowski, he is the head of this department.  We were discussing the architecture and capabilities of the institutes's integrated computer system."

"Good afternoon," Professor Lankowski says to the teens.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2008)

"I can see as how you wouldn't see your way clear to letting them do that.  Its utter rubbish that is, getting in trouble for defending youself against toughs with guns trying to kill you.  I know you yanks have an absobloodylutely pants legal system, but how did the chinless wonder end up after you ran off him and his mates?  Get set up for life did he?"  Clover asks, her slang and accent becoming more distinct with the outrage she feels at the behavior of a somewhat theoretical peer towards Trilly.

"I'm thinking that since its what almost all of us students are talking about its pretty much a balls up that they didn't put our powers on our name tags.  I'm thinking that your able to get all stretchy and bendy which could be utterly fascinating with the right company.  And I think Layla is a telepath, but how about you Stacy?  And you John?"



> She looks at the two non-Americans. "You guys, like, play soccer or something, right?"




"I know how to play football, well soccer to you yanks.  I played in school in physical education but I wasn't on the house team.  Didn't devote the effort, cor I could have been on the team if I wanted to be, but I was already into historical dueling by then, and that takes eons of practicing to train up and not be rubbish.  With the bruises and broken bones for half-arsing it dueling tends to take up a lot of attention.  Then again where else do you get to go after someone with a sword?" the red headed noble woman asked with a smirk.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 5, 2008)

Cody gives a slight cough, poking the ever-ADD angel in the side to get her attention, whispering, "Raph these guys are important, be respectful." 

He smiles a bit at Emmet's flustering, a little nervous himself.  Finally he collects himself and offers a hand out, "My name's Cody, pleased to meet you both.  I guess we picked the right place to visit."

Even as he greets the two professors Cody can't help but gawk a little at the technology around them, trying to figure out what everything does.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 5, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Cody gives a slight cough, poking the ever-ADD angel in the side to get her attention, whispering, "Raph these guys are important, be respectful."
> 
> He smiles a bit at Emmet's flustering, a little nervous himself.  Finally he collects himself and offers a hand out, "My name's Cody, pleased to meet you both.  I guess we picked the right place to visit."
> 
> Even as he greets the two professors Cody can't help but gawk a little at the technology around them, trying to figure out what everything does.




"Yeah, yeah, don't worry, I'll be an angel..." Raph tells Cody with a wink and a grin.  She looked a lot less in awe at the people they met than the others were.  Instead she had a look around the room, remembering to keep her hands clasped behind her back.  She did promise to be good, after all.

The room looked to be a lab, of sorts.  Each station contained a screen and a number of interface devices, including a microscope, a thermometer and a plastic scalpel, along with the more traditional mouse and keyboard.  The back of the room, where one might expect a chalkboard or whiteboard, instead contained a giant digital display.

"Hello, Cody.  It's wonderful to see students take an interest in what the institute has to offer.  I believe you'll find the UN spared no expense to make both this and the Barcelona school the most technically advanced learning centers in the world."

"We would never have achieved what we have without your help, doctor," Prof. Lankowski replies.  "I've seen a great many technological advancements in the past few years, but this center takes the cake."

"It's been a pleasure working here," Dr. Stockov says.

Manjit doesn't say anything, but she gapes at both Dr. Stockov and the tech in the room, her eyes wide in wonder.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 5, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "I'm thinking that since its what almost all of us students are talking about its pretty much a balls up that they didn't put our powers on our name tags.  I'm thinking that your able to get all stretchy and bendy which could be utterly fascinating with the right company.  And I think Layla is a telepath, but how about you Stacy?  And you John?"




"Well, it's no weather control, but I can, like, move through stuff like it's not there.  The thing is, though, if I, like, move through something electronic, it totally wrecks it.  And, uh, people, too.  I gotta be careful about that or I could put someone into shock..." Stacy says, the inflection of her voice inferring that something like that has happened before.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 5, 2008)

"Good afternoon Professor," Emmet responds. "The term 'powers' is a quite common way of describing Elite abilities, although I would agree that it does sound a little juvenile, as well as more accurately describing an ability that is consciously activated, such as weather control."

"This facility certainly looks impressive; I'm afraid I'll end up spending more time here than anywhere else,"  Emmet adds with an embarrassed smile. "What makes the integrated computing system unique? Is it of your own design?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 5, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Sweet!  We so need to do that sometime!" James exclaims.




"I don't need any convincing, mate," Jerry smiled, wondering if he was looking at the nucleus of a new swim & surf club.



> The familiar scent of chlorine assails you as you open the door.  The lighting is somewhat dim, there are windows high in the walls, but the lights aren't on.  An olympic-sized pool dominates the area, while both ends have areas to lounge and the doors to the change rooms are to the immediate left.
> 
> "Is very nice!" Kiyana says, staring at the still plane of water.




"Beautiful," Jerry agreed. He took a deep breath of the chlorine-flavored air. _Not the beach, but still home away from home._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 5, 2008)

"I haven't found anyone that has leapt out and grabbed my eye." Trilly says smoothly to Clover's comment about her abilities. Not for lack of trying, she thought to herself scanning over the student body, but she wasn't in the mood to advertise till she knew the climate.

"So, Speedy and company need to be avoided huh?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "I haven't found anyone that has leapt out and grabbed my eye." Trilly says smoothly to Clover's comment about her abilities. Not for lack of trying, she thought to herself scanning over the student body, but she wasn't in the mood to advertise till she knew the climate.
> 
> "So, Speedy and company need to be avoided huh?"




"I wouldn't say Yoshi has to be avoided.  I think he can probably be a pretty good mate to have, you just need to stand up for yerself if he does something you don't like.  Same with everyone else I reckon, I know people think I can be a mite too assertive.  I think he could definitely be fun to be around if you don't mind smacking him upside the head when he's being a bit daft.  As to the others...no idea, haven't met any of them yet."  Clover replies, not quite understanding the earlier comment, but she figured the girl'd explain it if she was of a mind to.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 5, 2008)

John doesn't respond to Tilly's story he frowns a little.



Agamon said:


> She changes her focus to John, giving him the once over.  "Hey there, cowboy.  What state you from?"  She looks at what he's holding.  "Whatcha got there, a football?  I kinda doubt you're gonna get a game of that going out here."  She looks at the two non-Americans.  "You guys, like, play soccer or something, right?"




"The great state of Kansas." He replies giving her a big smile. "Yea, I reckin your right but I used to play some football back home and its a nice reminder to have." He adds giving the ball a spin in his hands. "Besides, I might be able to get a scrub game goin."



Shalimar said:


> "I'm thinking that since its what almost all of us students are talking about its pretty much a balls up that they didn't put our powers on our name tags.  I'm thinking that your able to get all stretchy and bendy which could be utterly fascinating with the right company.  And I think Layla is a telepath, but how about you Stacy?  And you John?"




"Its kind of hard to explain, as I don't really know what it is myself. The doc that checked me out said that I absorb any energy coming at me and convert  it to strength for a while." He replies with a shrug, clearly a little uncomfortable discussing his elite powers



Agamon said:


> "Well, it's no weather control, but I can, like, move through stuff like it's not there.  The thing is, though, if I, like, move through something electronic, it totally wrecks it.  And, uh, people, too.  I gotta be careful about that or I could put someone into shock..." Stacy says, the inflection of her voice inferring that something like that has happened before.




"I'm sure you didn't mean to do anything wrong Ms. Stacy" John replies trying to give her a comforting look


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2008)

"What kind of energy do you absorb?  Do you absorb electricity?  Or maybe physical energy...uh kinetic energy I think its called?  And just how strong do you get? It'd be dead useful to be super strong sometimes.  Like when my sister drags me to the mall to be her shopping trolley." Clover says with a grin at the big teen.

"Is everyone in your family as tall as you or is it part of your powers mate?  Cause Fee Fi Fo Fum." the british girl jokes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 5, 2008)

"I like Volleyball myself. But I got the last wolfpack game recorded if you're missing college ball." Trilly says piping up. "My uncle promised to send me all their games in football and basket ball."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 5, 2008)

"This place definitely looks very nice.  I'm a little in awe, honestly.  It'll take a while for it all to settle in." Cody responds, feeling a little out of his element.  He takes a step back to let Emmet talk to the doctor easier and then breathes a sigh of relief when he sees Raph's (practically "the Angel of Curiosity") hands tucked behind her back.

_She's come a long way in these last couple of months._  Cody thinks, proudly.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 5, 2008)

*Emmet & Cody:*

Dr. Stockov smiles.  "I've been developing an artificial intelligence over the past few months.  I've installed a complete, working system that I developed early in the process.  It isn't a fully functional A.I., meaning its capacity to learn is quite limited, but it is fully operational and will meet the needs of the school readily.  I call it an Artificially Intelligent Monitoring, Messaging and Information system, Amy, for short.  Amy?"

"Yes, Dr. Stockov."  The voice has a soft, female pitch, but is monotone.

"Say hello to the new students."

"Welcome to the Mudaba Adin Institute for Young Elites.  I look forward to assisting you as your needs require," Amy responds.

"Of course, it doesn't really look forward to anything.  I've programmed it to be friendly, however.  It monitors the school and grounds, can locate individuals on institute property and message them for you, and can supply information such as the time, temperature or what movies are playing at the local theater.  It will also open doors you are allowed to enter or turn on and off lights.  The entire institute is integrated together under one system," Dr. Stockov explains.

"It's really quite amazing," Prof. Lankowski states.

"Hey, Cody, what does this thing do?" Raph asks as she walks back to him, holding a microscope from one of the terminals.

"How did you remove that from the terminal, young lady?" the professor asks her.

"Huh?  Oh, I unplugged it."  Looking at it, one can see that the cord has been forcibly ripped form the back of the device.  "What?" she asks, responding to the resulting looks.


*John, Clover & Trilly*

"Big and strong," Stacy notes, nodding approvingly at John.  "And no, it was an accident, but I was so totally bummed for a while, I hurt my best friend pretty bad.  She's okay now, though.  Huh, I really kinda doubt there's gonna be any, y'know, organized sports here.  So much for my cheerleading skills," she notes with a shrug.

Layla stays quiet, listening to the conversation, in her own way.


*Jerry*

"The water looks, how do you say...inviting, yes?" Kiyana notes, still looking at the pool.  "I am thinking maybe we are not to use yet?"

"I dunno," James says.  "Not like I'm dressed to go swimming anyway."

"This is problem not for me," Kiyana replies with a bit of a mischievous smile.  She glances back at the doors before her entire body splashes to the tiled floor as an amorphous puddle of water.  The water then leaps, streaming into the pool and begins tearing around in it until your not really sure what is Kiyana and what isn't.

James' eyes grow wide in surprise.  He looks at the pool, looks back at the pile of clothes that Kiyana was just wearing and back out at the pool.  "Uh...is she skinny dipping in the school pool?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 5, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "What kind of energy do you absorb?  Do you absorb electricity?  Or maybe physical energy...uh kinetic energy I think its called?  And just how strong do you get? It'd be dead useful to be super strong sometimes.  Like when my sister drags me to the mall to be her shopping trolley." Clover says with a grin at the big teen.
> 
> "Is everyone in your family as tall as you or is it part of your powers mate?  Cause Fee Fi Fo Fum." the british girl jokes.




"Both as far as I can tell, I don't know exactly how strong I get but its pretty strong." He replies smiling back

"I got a couple of brothers taller than me but not by much, although I could ask you the same, your pretty tall for a girl. Quite pretty too, if you can forgive me for being forward."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 5, 2008)

Agamon said:


> *Jerry*
> 
> "The water looks, how do you say...inviting, yes?" Kiyana notes, still looking at the pool.  "I am thinking maybe we are not to use yet?"




Jerry shrugged.



> "I dunno," James says.  "Not like I'm dressed to go swimming anyway."




"Should be some bathers in our school kit."



> "This is problem not for me," Kiyana replies with a bit of a mischievous smile.  She glances back at the doors before her entire body splashes to the tiled floor as an amorphous puddle of water.  The water then leaps, streaming into the pool and begins tearing around in it until your not really sure what is Kiyana and what isn't.




"All right!" Jerry watched with delight. "There's a fair go."



> James' eyes grow wide in surprise.  He looks at the pool, looks back at the pile of clothes that Kiyana was just wearing and back out at the pool.  "Uh...is she skinny dipping in the school pool?"




Jerry pulled his shirt over his head and tossed it on the ground, kicking off his shoes next and starting at his belt.

"I think that's what it's called," he answered as he shucked his pants. "And damned if I'm letting a girl that didn't swim before a few weeks ago break in the pool without expert help," Jerry dropped his pants on top of his shoes and came down to underwear that may as well have been a swimsuit to begin with.

"Always prepared!" he smirked and his shadow swallowed him. Jerry reappeared five feet in the air above the deep end and plunged in with a massive splash.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 5, 2008)

"I'd say she doesn't know any better but...Raph, you should know better!"  Cody says sternly, angry but doing a very good job at keeping it in check, "I'm really, really sorry.  She doesn't look it but she's really strong, she probably didn't rip it out so much as it...gave way..."  Cody tries to believe the sound of his own voice, but he can’t quite do it, "…Um, how expensive was it exactly? he finishes, trying to remember how much of his father's check he had left in his bank account.

"Raph, time out for at least 10 minutes." Cody says, gently taking the microscope away from her.  He closes his eyes for a second, concentrates, and dismisses her.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 6, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Both as far as I can tell, I don't know exactly how strong I get but its pretty strong." He replies smiling back
> 
> "I got a couple of brothers taller than me but not by much, although I could ask you the same, your pretty tall for a girl. Quite pretty too, if you can forgive me for being forward."




Clover cocks her head to the side and looks at John like he said something weird.  "I'm pretty for a girl?  Are girls not normally pretty to you?  Get on more with the fellas then?" Clover asks curiously, misunderstanding the comment, her voice was quite soft as she spoke, and reassuring as if to say she made no judgements on it.

"Thank you for the compliment, most guys are more into my sister though, most of the time I'm just one of the guys who happens to fill out a shirt a bit more."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 6, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Clover cocks her head to the side and looks at John like he said something weird.  "I'm pretty for a girl?  Are girls not normally pretty to you?  Get on more with the fellas then?" Clover asks curiously, misunderstanding the comment, her voice was quite soft as she spoke, and reassuring as if to say she made no judgements on it.
> 
> "Thank you for the compliment, most guys are more into my sister though, most of the time I'm just one of the guys who happens to fill out a shirt a bit more."




"Think he meant you were tall for a girl Clover." The six foot Trilly says from where she's leaning against a nearby wall. "Or he's just got a little bit of a verbal stumble trying to talk to you. Stunned by your grace and glamour of course."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 6, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "I'd say she doesn't know any better but...Raph, you should know better!"  Cody says sternly, angry but doing a very good job at keeping it in check, "I'm really, really sorry.  She doesn't look it but she's really strong, she probably didn't rip it out so much as it...gave way..."  Cody tries to believe the sound of his own voice, but he can’t quite do it, "…Um, how expensive was it exactly? he finishes, trying to remember how much of his father's check he had left in his bank account.
> 
> "Raph, time out for at least 10 minutes." Cody says, gently taking the microscope away from her.  He closes his eyes for a second, concentrates, and dismisses her.




"What, wait, no..." Raph manages to say before blinking away.

"That wasn't a student?" Dr. Stockov surmises, watching Raph disappear.

"Hmmm.  Well don't worry about it, Cody," Prof. Lankowski tells the worried teen.  "This institute teaches students to control some sometimes destructive abilities.  There are provisions set for problems far worse than this.  Besides, it won't be terribly hard to fix."

"What a fascinating ability," the doctor adds.  "Is she a mental construct?  Do you bring her to you from somewhere else?  Create her from nothing?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 6, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "Always prepared!" he smirked and his shadow swallowed him. Jerry reappeared five feet in the air above the deep end and plunged in with a massive splash.




James watches as Jerry cannonballs into the pool.  "Alrighty, then."  He considers going to try and find a swimsuit for himself, but, being a teenage boy, quickly realizes that he might miss Kiyana getting back out of the pool...after which he considers being chivalrous and finding a towel for her.  He looks around, no towels.  Then he sits down on a nearby chair, quite confused by the argument between his brain and hormones.

Kiyana is quite hard to make out in the water, aside from the splashes and current she generates, as her form is nothing close to humanoid at the moment.  She does have a bit of fun, spinning circles around Jerry and leaping up as a long flowing arch of water before splashing back down again.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 6, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Kiyana is quite hard to make out in the water, aside from the splashes and current she generates, as her form is nothing close to humanoid at the moment.  She does have a bit of fun, spinning circles around Jerry and leaping up as a long flowing arch of water before splashing back down again.




Jerry does his best not to get in Kiyana's way, but slashes back playfully and tries to keep up. _This is so much better than being dry._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 6, 2008)

Cody breathes a sigh of relief, tucking away a few choice words he had for Raph back to the recesses of his brain.  _Kind of a double standard_ he thinks, but he isn't an angel so he could use them.

"Actually, the questions you're asking are the same ones that I want answers to...I was hoping the institute would help me figure it out.  I call her name and she comes and I can will her away but I don't know where she goes to or comes from.  I don't have any special control over her and as far as I know, Raph is definitely her own person...well, actually I think she's an honest-to-God angel, and I consider myself an atheist." he says by way of explanation.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 6, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Big and strong," Stacy notes, nodding approvingly at John.  "And no, it was an accident, but I was so totally bummed for a while, I hurt my best friend pretty bad.  She's okay now, though.  Huh, I really kinda doubt there's gonna be any, y'know, organized sports here.  So much for my cheerleading skills," she notes with a shrug.




"With only thirty of us, I don't see much chance either but you could always go into gymnastics, I reckon that is pretty close to cheerleading." He replies trying to cheer her up a little. "My highschool from home has more students then this, didn't think that was possible."



Shalimar said:


> Clover cocks her head to the side and looks at John like he said something weird.  "I'm pretty for a girl?  Are girls not normally pretty to you?  Get on more with the fellas then?" Clover asks curiously, misunderstanding the comment, her voice was quite soft as she spoke, and reassuring as if to say she made no judgements on it.




"Get on with the fellas?" John repeated the words back to Clover. "What? Ah, no Ms. Clover, I ain't one of them homosexuals. Its just that most of the girls here are right prettier then the girls back home, not that they weren't  pretty back home, just not as pretty.... Shoot, I'm not sure what I mean any more." John replies taking off his cowboy hat and running his hands through his hair in frustration



KaintheSeeker said:


> "Think he meant you were tall for a girl Clover." The six foot Trilly says from where she's leaning against a nearby wall. "Or he's just got a little bit of a verbal stumble trying to talk to you. Stunned by your grace and glamour of course."




"Thank you Ms. Trilly. Yes, both you and Ms. Clover are tall for a girl and right pretty to boot."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 6, 2008)

Trilly chuckles at the tall boy's speech, quietly though as to not to offend him. Clearly he was even more small town than she was.  And without the proximity of places like Fayetteville to open his eyes a little. That and his comment about homosexuals. She figured that it might be best to keep quiet about things around him. 

"No need to lay it on so thick, I'm sure that her ladyship will charmed without going all country boy on her."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 6, 2008)

Samnell said:


> Jerry does his best not to get in Kiyana's way, but slashes back playfully and tries to keep up. _This is so much better than being dry._




As Kiyana and Jerry enjoy the pool, James watches on, considering joining in, when the door opens.  "Amy, lights please."  The overhead lights turn on as a man in his early thirties enters the pool area.  He has dark, short-cropped hair, olive-toned complexion and wears a jacket with the school insignia.  "Gentlemen," he says, nodding to James and looking out at Jerry in the pool.

"Oh, uh, hello..." James says to the man.

"Kincaid.  David Kincaid, I run security for the institute.  Physical education instructor, as well.  Enjoying yourselves?" he asks.

"Um..." James gulps.  Aside from Jerry's movements, the water is dead still.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 6, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "Actually, the questions you're asking are the same ones that I want answers to...I was hoping the institute would help me figure it out.  I call her name and she comes and I can will her away but I don't know where she goes to or comes from.  I don't have any special control over her and as far as I know, Raph is definitely her own person...well, actually I think she's an honest-to-God angel, and I consider myself an atheist." he says by way of explanation.




Dr. Stockov raises an eyebrow.  "Interesting theory..." she says, unconvincingly.  "I'm sure you'll learn much here about your abilities, but she seemed to possess enough intelligence that perhaps you might be able to just ask her?"

"It is truly an honor to meet you, Dr. Stockov," Manjit finally says, though nervously.  "I am much more excited to be here now that I know the level of technology available to us."

"You weren't looking forward to coming here before?" Lankowski asks.

"Um...well...truthfully, no, not really," she admits, staring at her feet.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 6, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Kincaid.  David Kincaid, I run security for the institute.  Physical education instructor, as well.  Enjoying yourselves?" he asks.




Jerry treaded water about halfway across the pool, "G'day. Just making sure the water works."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 6, 2008)

"That computer system is quite impressive. You mentioned that Amy has a limited capacity to learn; what are its limitations? By the way, I'm interested in your thoughts the creation a more advanced AI, one similar to a human."

"Raph at least seems to have no knowledge of her own origins; she only has vague memories of her time spent unmanifested. She doesn't even seem to have access to Cody's memories," Emmet explains, slightly nervous. 

"Manjit, why didn't you want to come here? You were worried about missing your friends and family back home?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 6, 2008)

*John, Trilly & Clover*

Stacy and Layla both stare at the newcomer, neither of the stares overly pleasant.  Stacy, all 5' 5" of her, looks at Clover and Trilly and then back at John with a bit of a glare that says, _"What am I, chopped liver?"_  Instead she just lets out a small "Hmmph" before looking back to the group of boys she originally set her sites on.

Layla, on the other hand, simply stares at the young man, a scowl slowly forming on her face.

"Miss Badawi," the group can hear as someone approaches.  "Exactly what do you think you're doing?" a rather irate-looking Jun Min asks as she walks up behind the teen she addresses.  

Layla's scowl is quickly replaced with a look of shock.  "Uh..." she mutters aloud, starting to turn white as a sheet.

"What did I tell you not 5 minutes ago?" Jun Min scolds.  "It's perhaps one thing to peek into someone's surface thoughts to understand what they say, it's entirely different to go digging through their mind.  There is absolutely nothing more personal than another person's thoughts.

"...I'm not done," Ms. Kim apparently interjects, though no one else could hear the attempted rebuttal.  "I put my own butt on the line for you.  I assured Dr. Hudabo that you wouldn't be a problem, that I'd keep my eye on you.  What, you didn't believe that?"

Jun Min is silent for a moment as Layla seemingly pleads her case before the chew-out continues.  "Really?  You actually think we should have kept this conversation to ourselves so no one else would know?  Think again, missy.  In fact, you will apologize to this young man, right now."

Layla slowly turns towards John, her mouth agape and finding it very difficult to look him in the eyes.  She hesitates.

"We're waiting," Jun Min says.  "Or perhaps you're no longer fond of the idea of attending this school?"

The look on Layla's face makes one wonder if she isn't contemplating just that.  _"I'm sorry, John.  I...was reading your mind without your knowledge.  I won't do it again."_

"That's for sure," Jun Min says.  "This isn't baseball.  One more strike and you're out.  Understand?"

Layla nods her affirmation.  Jun Min motions for her to follow.  "Come with me, this is not over."  Layla does as she's told, looking like she'd rather crawl into a hole and die.

"Whoa..." Stacy says in a lowered voice.

_Just so you know, Mimic, John failed his Sense Motive check.  Jun Min noticed though..._


----------



## Agamon (Jul 6, 2008)

Samnell said:


> Jerry treaded water about halfway across the pool, "G'day. Just making sure the water works."




Mr. Kincaid smiles gruffly.  "Uh huh."  He looks down, sees Jerry clothes and then looks over at the pile Kiyana left behind.  "Whose are these?" he asks.

James gulps again.  "Uh, Kiyana's, sir.  She's in the...bathroom," he says, somewhat hesitantly.

"Uh huh," Kincaid repeats.  "Well, make sure you clean these clothes up, that's what the change rooms are for."  He looks at James.  "There's a school issued swimsuit in your dorm room if, just so you know.  Enjoy the facilities, kids.  No horseplay though, alright?"  He turns and leaves.

Once he's gone, Kiyana's form slithers out of the pool and into ther pile of clothes.  The form jostles the clothing around as she slowly regains her human form once more, her clothes back where she left them, only soaking wet.  She concentrates for a moment and all the water in the clothes are pulled out into a ball in her hand, which she simply launches back out into the pool, leaving her completely dry.  _"Well, damn,"_ James thinks to himself.

"I am thinking for using swimsuit maybe?" Kiyana says, a slight shade of red.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 6, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "That computer system is quite impressive. You mentioned that Amy has a limited capacity to learn; what are its limitations? By the way, I'm interested in your thoughts the creation a more advanced AI, one similar to a human."
> 
> "Raph at least seems to have no knowledge of her own origins; she only has vague memories of her time spent unmanifested. She doesn't even seem to have access to Cody's memories," Emmet explains, slightly nervous.
> 
> "Manjit, why didn't you want to come here? You were worried about missing your friends and family back home?"




"Amy can learn at a basic level and anticipate a need or want once it realizes a developing pattern, eventually even making suggestions," Dr. Stockov tells them.  "I don't believe a more complex intelligence is necessary for such a system."

"I have been researching more complex AI.  The algorithms necessary for simulating human thought are staggering to say the least.  In fact, I believe such an AI's 'brain' would need to be grow, so to speak, to develop itself as it learned, so there are mechanical issues along with mathematical ones.  However, I do believe developing such a thing is not only possible, but quite probable," she adds.  She simply nods at Emmet's assertion of Raph.

Manjit looks quite uncomfortable at the question.  "Manjit?  Badesha?" Prof. Lankowski asks, looking at the girl.  

"You know of me?" she asks him.

"The staff have been told about you, actually..." he answers, not liking the way it came out.

"Told or warned?" she asks, unhappily.

Lankowski sighs.  "Listen, what happened isn't really your fault..."

"It's not?  I'm sorry, I don't need more councilling," she says, on the verge of tears.  "It was nice meeting you all," she quickly mutters before leaving the room.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 6, 2008)

"You can call me Clover love, no need for all the miss and such.  One of the benifits of being here and not home is that this place doesn't have to be so stuffy and formal."  Clover told John, brushing off the title, even if it was kinda charming in a way that he called all girls miss.

"Its okay to be bent...if you are I mean.  No one here is going to be mean to you just because of who you want to slip between the sheets with.  Its nothing to be embaressed about.  I'm a bit of AC/DC myself, so believe me, there would be nothing wrong with you liking the fellas."  Clover said, having misread the frustration for embarresment and would have continued on with her reassurances, but just then Jun Min arrived and blew up on Layla.  It was an utterly mucked up sensation to know there was something of a conversation going on and not be able to hear it, like Layla was whispring at the table and the teacher(?) wasn't bothering with it.

Wait, she was in his head?  Wonder what she was looking for,  I know she and Stacy definitely weren't chuffed with John about ignoring them when he said that me and Trilly were pretty.  Maybe she wanted to know if he really was a beaver leaver.

"Well...uh that was something, wasn't it?"  she asks after Jun Min takes Layla away.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 6, 2008)

Trilly arches an eyebrow at the 'ac/dc' comment, and idly wondered if the english noblewoman was trying to get the good old boy to blow a fuse. Not to mention she filed away the comment for later. She wasn't embarrassed by her choice of girls over guys, but she'd been warned by her family not to advertise till she knew the environment.

"Clover, you're skating on thin ice here sweetie, might want to just drop it before you really get in deep."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 6, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> Trilly arches an eyebrow at the 'ac/dc' comment, and idly wondered if the english noblewoman was trying to get the good old boy to blow a fuse. Not to mention she filed away the comment for later. She wasn't embarrassed by her choice of girls over guys, but she'd been warned by her family not to advertise till she knew the environment.
> 
> "Clover, you're skating on thin ice here sweetie, might want to just drop it before you really get in deep."




"Get in deep?"  Clover asks sounding a little puzzled. 

"I was just letting him know no one would be upset if he was gay, not saying that he was.  Not that there is anything wrong with being gay or being a lesbian, especially not here where we are already all so different.  Its kinda like all the other differences are gone cause I'm sure there are Wankers out there who'd hate us for being different enough to have powers.  If we're as different as we are from everyone else the little differences amongst us shouldn't have to matter.  And really, if you can make a blizzard blow up at whim, or run so fast no one can see you, who you happen to like to snog should be no great shakes."

"Stacy, even if John's clueless about what he said, I think your much prettier than I am."  Clover says to the valley girl cheerleader, trying to make her feel better.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 6, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Get in deep?"  Clover asks sounding a little puzzled.
> 
> "I was just letting him know no one would be upset if he was gay, not saying that he was.  Not that there is anything wrong with being gay or being a lesbian, especially not here where we are already all so different.  Its kinda like all the other differences are gone cause I'm sure there are Wankers out there who'd hate us for being different enough to have powers.  If we're as different as we are from everyone else the little differences amongst us shouldn't have to matter.  And really, if you can make a blizzard blow up at whim, or run so fast no one can see you, who you happen to like to snog should be no great shakes."
> 
> "Stacy, even if John's clueless about what he said, I think your much prettier than I am."  Clover says to the valley girl cheerleader, trying to make her feel better.




"While I agree, you have to understand not everyone has your.. urbane outlook. And John is likely to have more culture shock that I do about it." Oh yeah, she liked this mix of worldliness and naivete.  Add in the fact she was smoking and had a sexy accent? Oh yeah, definitely flirt with later. Now she had to get her to ease up a bit on the poor boy.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 6, 2008)

OOC: Going to hold off til John and stacy have a chance to react to all of this.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 6, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Uh huh," Kincaid repeats.  "Well, make sure you clean these clothes up, that's what the change rooms are for."  He looks at James.  "There's a school issued swimsuit in your dorm room if, just so you know.  Enjoy the facilities, kids.  No horseplay though, alright?"  He turns and leaves.




"No worries," Jerry assured Mr. Kincaid.



> "I am thinking for using swimsuit maybe?" Kiyana says, a slight shade of red.




"Get one that works for pants too. Works well for me," Jerry suggested, completely unmoved by Kiyana's transient nudity. Reluctantly, he swam over to the side.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 6, 2008)

"Don't worry, I was really doubtful at first too.  When I mean 'angel' I mean she can do everything you'd think an angel could do...heal people, fly, even shoot blasts of light.  She doesn't seem to have any special connection to God, but she does want to do the right thing..." Cody tries to further explain so he doesn't look like he's crazy, but he feels a little exasperated doing so.

"Excuse me a second." he says after Manjit leaves, following her as quickly as he can.

"Hey, wait up there a second!" he shouts.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 7, 2008)

Emmet frowns, taking a step to follow the departing Manjit, then stops as he watches Cody follow her._Maybe she just needs space. It is unlikely that I would know what words to say in any case. I just hope that Cody assists her._ Turning to Professor Lankowski, he asks "It is not my attention to pry into the personal affairs of Manjit, but her reaction seemed extreme. Manjit still seems scarred by whatever incident you might have been informed of; it seems that if her gifts are dangerous enough to warrant special mention, the general student body might benefit from a similar caution, for both their sakes and that of Manjit. Given her strict concepts of personal space, does she cause some debilative effect upon physical contact, or does she simply possess some form of uncontrolled destructive power," Emmet asks, concern on his face.

"Amy's centralization and capabilities might be overengineered to serve as an operating system for this school, even given the extreme needs of the student population. I suppose Amy's most important feature would be the Monitoring component of its name. Given that this school likely possesses the largest single concentration of Elites, many of whom are still developing their abilities..." Emmet shrugs. "It would provide a surplus of research data to help understand the Elite phenomenon, which might just be the most important scientific question of our time. Raph also poses many interesting questions."

"In addition to research into the Elite phenomenon, the creation of a true AI would be a major milestone of human achievement. One of my goals is to help create one, although I worry that future regulatory actions may make such an action impossible," Emmet adds, biting his lip uncomfortably.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 7, 2008)

*Emmet:*

The professor nods.  "It's quite sad, actually.  Many elites' powers can manifest in ways that can become deadly.  Manjit's are directly so.  It seems that anything touching her dies...well, not immediately, at least not anymore, she's acquired a bit of control over it, apparently, in that if someone were to accidentally touch her, the result wouldn't be life threatening.  Her abilities broke out at her previous school, three students and a teacher died."  Emmet recalls something about this on the news a few months ago, though her name never rang a bell.

"That poor girl.  I remember this, they needed to lock her up for nearly a month.  When her abilities manifested, people would die just going near her.  That's terrible," Dr. Stockov replies.

"I'm just glad we got to her before Pantheon did.  They would probably be getting her to think she was a goddess of death or some such nonsense," Lankowski says, shaking his head.

"From what I understand, Emmet, I would not be surprised if you were able to crack this AI problem.  We could discuss a sharing of notes, perhaps," Stockov tells the boy.  "As for regulatory issues, they may become problematic in the future, but as of now, bureaucrats are having a hard enough time keeping up with the elite phenomenon."


*Cody:*

Manjit slows and stops in the hall, but doesn't turn around in a failed attempt to disguise her tears.  "Cody...you need to stay away from me..."


*Jerry:*

As Jerry swims to the poolside, the three teens can hear some noise from the hallway.  Some other students are checking out the gym and weight room.  They spot you through the glass doors and saunter in.  It's Yoshi with a couple of other students, one a large Asian kid, the other, a wiry black teen.  "Hey, if it isn't darkman and spaz...and Natasha, too!" he calls out with a smirk.

Kiyana frowns and James sighs.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 7, 2008)

Agamon said:


> As Jerry swims to the poolside, the three teens can hear some noise from the hallway.  Some other students are checking out the gym and weight room.  They spot you through the glass doors and saunter in.  It's Yoshi with a couple of other students, one a large Asian kid, the other, a wiry black teen.  "Hey, if it isn't darkman and spaz...and Natasha, too!" he calls out with a smirk.




Jerry hoisted himself out of the pool with an easy, well-practiced heave. He walked right up to the group, entirely unconcerned about being so little clothed in comparison.

"G'day. I'm Jerry," he said to the two new people, with a smile. "But I'll answer to Natasha or Spaz if the mood strikes. Or Tao if you like."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 7, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "No need to lay it on so thick, I'm sure that her ladyship will charmed without going all country boy on her."




"Just saying the truth is all," he replies with a shrug. "My paw told me never to lie to a lady, he said they would sniff out the truth faster then a hound dog."



Agamon said:


> Stacy and Layla both stare at the newcomer, neither of the stares overly pleasant.  Stacy, all 5' 5" of her, looks at Clover and Trilly and then back at John with a bit of a glare that says, _"What am I, chopped liver?"_  Instead she just lets out a small "Hmmph" before looking back to the group of boys she originally set her sites on.




"No need to get mad Ms. Stacy, your right pretty too. In fact you would be the prettiest girl in my school back home. Probably in the whole county..."



Agamon said:


> <snip>
> The look on Layla's face makes one wonder if she isn't contemplating just that.  _"I'm sorry, John.  I...was reading your mind without your knowledge.  I won't do it again."_
> 
> "That's for sure," Jun Min says.  "This isn't baseball.  One more strike and you're out.  Understand?"
> ...




John scowls as he watches the two ladies leave, once again running his hand through his hair. "Now that aint right, a person's thoughts aught to be their own. Makes me wonder what she was doing rootin through my brain."




Shalimar said:


> "You can call me Clover love, no need for all the miss and such.  One of the benifits of being here and not home is that this place doesn't have to be so stuffy and formal."  Clover told John, brushing off the title, even if it was kinda charming in a way that he called all girls miss.
> 
> "Its okay to be bent...if you are I mean.  No one here is going to be mean to you just because of who you want to slip between the sheets with.  Its nothing to be embaressed about.  I'm a bit of AC/DC myself, so believe me, there would be nothing wrong with you liking the fellas."  Clover said, having misread the frustration for embarresment and would have continued on with her reassurances, but just then Jun Min arrived and blew up on Layla.  It was an utterly mucked up sensation to know there was something of a conversation going on and not be able to hear it, like Layla was whispring at the table and the teacher(?) wasn't bothering with it.
> 
> ...




"I beg your pardon Ms. Clover... Clover, I rightly said I wasn't one of them gays and I think that this conversation ain't right to be havin in mixed company." It looks like he wants to say more but for what ever reason he doesn't say anything.

"Now if you all will pardon me, its been a right long day." He nods and tips his hat to each of the remaining girls and heads off to find his dorm room.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2008)

"I rather think the boy is put off with me." Clover said mildly when John stalked off. "Was not my intent to offend him." she says sullenly. "Do you reckon he was just put out with me for saying it was okay if he was gay, or do you figure it was what I said about batting for both teams?"

"We'll if it was the latter that got his Alans in a twist he can just sod off." the red-head said with a rather vexed looking frown. Shaking her head, she looks around for someone to distract her. "Looks like Yoshi and his mates have scampered. Looks like the reception is breaking up too for that matter." Shaking her head angrily she turns to Stacy, she thought that Trilly was ok wth what she had said, but it was only belatedly that she thought it might not have been the best topic to bring up right off on the first day. "Stacy, how do you feel about what I said. I hope it doesn't toss you or nothing. I probably shouldn't have brought it up, but it didn't seem like it was such a big thing before. I know that the US is a bit behind the rest of us though when it comes to certain things."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 7, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Now if you all will pardon me, its been a right long day." He nods and tips his hat to each of the remaining girls and heads off to find his dorm room.




Stacy looks diappointed as the boys she had her eye on leave, but smiles again at John with the compliment.  She sighs though when John also leaves.  She turns to Clover.  "Aw, you went and scared him off.  Just so you know, the American midwest ain't San Francisco, 'kay?"

"That Korean chick's a real bitch, hey?  Teachers, they suck no matter what country you're in."  Another girl joins the group, the previously anti-social student Jun Min went to talk to.  Her ethnicity is difficult to place, but her accent is northwestern.  You can see she's also quite tall now that she's standing.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2008)

"I think it was you inferring that HE was gay. As for the latter.. well I know who'd I'd like for a room mate." Trilly says with a grin as she watches John leave. In a lot of ways they were alike, she'd guess, in that they hadn't seen a lot of the wide world before getting their abilities, but she figured that her upbringing was a little more open and modern than John's. 

She just hoped that he was able to move past it and grow into someone who could handle the bigger world that he'd been dropped into. A lot of the 'oh shucks' guys she knew were good folks able to adapt their upbringing to a wider world. Brought a bit of common sense with that that some folks could use.

The other types. They were the ones you had to worry about. She had a good feeling about John though. He was like an old fashioned boy scout she figured.

"So, your ladyship, whose world view you going to short out next?" She asked with a teasing smile.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2008)

"I'll keep it in mind Stacy." Clover promises, though she isn't sure what San Francisco had to do with the rest of America and being gay, she did sort of recall some stories about gay marriage bieng ok there, so that was probably what the cheerleader was talking about.

"Well if it was for simply inferring he was gay, it probably means he has a problem with folks like me, or others with more discriminating tastes that don't quite lockstep with his.  If thats the case I really don't think I'll be getting on well with him at all, whih is a bloody shame since he seems so polite otherwise.  I'll let it be though, maybe it was just a bit of a shock from me announcing my preferences."  she adds generously, though from her tone she doubts it.

Clover eyes Trilly speculatively at her comment about roommates, wondering if that was the southern girls way of announing her preferences much more suavely then Clover had managed to do, then again it could have meant the exact opposite too, it was hard to tell with the Bloody way yanks butchered the language.  "At least you guys are more accepting then he is, it must be absobloodylutely hell being gay in the mid-west if you have to hide it from all your family and suck, drive you fair to the funny farm." there, that seemed a more neutral way of asking than she had with John, maybe if she had led with that she wouldn't be trying to pull her big clodhoppers out of her mouth.

"I don't know," Clover says when the other girl joins the group and the comment is made about Jun Min. "I think she seems nice enough, it was kinda mean how she went about it, but going into people's thoughts is a pretty scarey thing to be able to do without them even knowing about it. I wouldn't mind it so much if I knew and I said it was ok, but it was like he didn't even know she was doing it."

"I'm Clover, nice to meet you." she tells the new girl sounding a little tired from the conversation she had just had.  Turning to Trilly she says, "you really don't need to call me ladyship, my Dad's the Baron and that makes my mom a Lady.  My formal styling is just 'The Honourable Clover Hughes', and I'd really rather avoid it while I'm here if I can."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2008)

"I'm Trilly Gardener, nice to meet you." Trilly says to the new girl with a wave of fingers from where she's leaning against the tree.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 7, 2008)

"I'll stay however far away you feel is comfortable, so long as you talk to me right now.  You can tell me what's up or we can just chat about school like normal kids." Cody offers, uneasy but smiling at her honestly, "Whatever will make you feel better, your choice."

"If you want, I can even see if Raph will take us around the campus, flying." he says, trying to move to the side a little to catch her eye, lifting his eyebrows up with a grin. "It's much better than flying on any sort of plane or helicopter, really.  And unlike her normal clumsiness, Raph's actually good at keeping people from getting broken so she wouldn't let go."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 7, 2008)

*Clover & Trilly:*

"Hey, no skin off my back, girl, whatever floats your boat.  I mean, whatever helps my odds," Stacy tells Clover with a laugh.  "I just think he was, like, uncomfortable with whole thing, is all.  Helluva first impression you made on him though," she adds with a grin.

She turns to look up at the new girl.  "God, not another one.  Hey, I'm Stacy, how's the air up there?"

New girl frowns.  "Yeah, that's funny, blondie.  Tina."  She listens to Clover tell Trilly about her lineage.  "Honorable?  What like a judge?  Brits."  She rolls her eyes.

*Cody:*

Manjit wipes her eyes as she turns towards Cody, but jumps back as she sees him getting close.  "No! You don't understand!  You have to stay away from me!  I don't want to hurt you..."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2008)

"Well, except for the squeamishness he is pretty shagtastic looking, but him having a problem with a part of me pretty much nixes any thoughts I'd have in that direction.  Maybe one of the other guys is a bit more...open minded, or one of the girls.  Thats the good thing about being open minded, the packaging isn't a turn off if you get on well with someone."

"Pleased to meet you Tina." Clover says, grinning at new girl's comments about being a judge.  

"Naw, its you yanks that are the crazy ones.  We call them Magistrates, but I was telling Trilly not to call me ladyship, its not accurate to my station.  Well, the British Honours system is a bit of cuckoo's nest, but a Lady is generally the wife of a nobleman, which would be my mother.  As the oldest child, I'll be Baronness of Dinorben when my dad passes away, but until then I don't have a title of my own.  There is all kinds of rules and regulations on how to address nobility, but I think there all pretty schizoid, rediculous, and pretentious.  I'd rather avoid being addressed as anything but Clover."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 7, 2008)

Cody plops his rump on the ground, sitting there Indian-style.  He raises his hands up, "Alright, alright.  Not going anywhere." he says, trying to defuse the situation.

"I know I've got it easy, my power's pretty simple.  Raph's got it a lot harder.  I'm not sure if she's like you, but she has to worry constantly about using the right amount of strength...you saw her with that microscope, it just plopped off with probably very little effort from her.  She can also fire some pretty dangerous blasts of light and basically, all that power is in the hands of a teenage girl with only an inkling of morality right now."  He lets that sink in for a second before continuing, "But that's why we're here, y'know?  We feel like if we can understand our powers better, we can control them better...and hopefully, do the right thing with them.  Whatever that is." he smiles, pausing, "The offer's are still on the table.  We can talk what's up, talk about something else entirely, or go flying.  Your choice." he says again, sounding cheerful.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2008)

"What can I say? You don't call southern folk Yanks.. I'll stop calling you 'Your ladyship'." Trilly says with a grin. "Well what do we do now?" She says looking around.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 8, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "What can I say? You don't call southern folk Yanks.. I'll stop calling you 'Your ladyship'." Trilly says with a grin. "Well what do we do now?" She says looking around.




"Well, I think I am going to go get changed and then go to the gym for a work out.  That and try and meet my roommate, not neccessarily in that order, but there you go."  Clover says with a shrug.  "Anyone want to come with me?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 8, 2008)

"That's horrible; until now, I had always thought of our abilities as gifts, but I am unable to see how Manjit's ability could be anything but a curse." Emmet looks down, uncomfortable. "I hope Cody can make her feel better, but Manjit faces some serious issues."

_If someone managed to create a true AI before any regulatory issues could present themselves, the public wouldn't fear the development of one. And if Dr. Stockov thinks I can develop the necessary learning algorithms, then there's no reason why I couldn't. This could be one of my first big projects.

Should I go back to see about helping Manjit with Cody? I never planned to explore this place by myself._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 8, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Well, I think I am going to go get changed and then go to the gym for a work out.  That and try and meet my roommate, not neccessarily in that order, but there you go."  Clover says with a shrug.  "Anyone want to come with me?"




"Sure, I'm game. Want to play a game of volleyball?" Trilly asks with a grin as she stands up and comes over to where Clover is. "I'll even try to avoid stretching or putting the ball though the floorboards."

She figured it would be interesting to see what the gym was like. Seeing Clover and/or Stacy in tight gym clothes? Definite bonus. Besides, she REALLY wanted to do something like Volleyball or Basketball.. she was BORED since she got band from normal competition.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2008)

Samnell said:


> Jerry hoisted himself out of the pool with an easy, well-practiced heave. He walked right up to the group, entirely unconcerned about being so little clothed in comparison.
> 
> "G'day. I'm Jerry," he said to the two new people, with a smile. "But I'll answer to Natasha or Spaz if the mood strikes. Or Tao if you like."




The Asian teen laughs.  "Aussie Chinese then?  Cool.  I'm Jimmy, Jiong back home."  His accent is a lot thicker than Yoshi's, but his English is pretty good and more American like Yoshi's.

"It is good to meet you, I'm Amadi," the African boy says as he looks around at the pool area.

"I am not Natasha," Kiyana says with a look at Yoshi, "I am Kiyana," says with a smile to the other two.

"James.  My dad calls me Jimmy, but I like James.  I'm from Chicago.  Well, not quite Chicago, just outside Chicago, Rockford, but, I mean, it's pretty close, so I usually tell people I'm from Chicago, even though I'm not really," James manages to say without taking any pauses.

Yoshi starts laughing while Jimmy shakes his head and grins, "Wow, you weren't kidding."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Now if you all will pardon me, its been a right long day." He nods and tips his hat to each of the remaining girls and heads off to find his dorm room.




John enters the school and manages to find the boy's dorm section with not too much trouble.  Getting in, however, might be more of a chore.  The door to the dorm rooms is locked and he has no keys.

"Identity unknown.  Please remain still during bioscan," a computerized female voice states from somewhere above before a green gridded light begins moving over him.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Cody plops his rump on the ground, sitting there Indian-style.  He raises his hands up, "Alright, alright.  Not going anywhere." he says, trying to defuse the situation.
> 
> "I know I've got it easy, my power's pretty simple.  Raph's got it a lot harder.  I'm not sure if she's like you, but she has to worry constantly about using the right amount of strength...you saw her with that microscope, it just plopped off with probably very little effort from her.  She can also fire some pretty dangerous blasts of light and basically, all that power is in the hands of a teenage girl with only an inkling of morality right now."  He lets that sink in for a second before continuing, "But that's why we're here, y'know?  We feel like if we can understand our powers better, we can control them better...and hopefully, do the right thing with them.  Whatever that is." he smiles, pausing, "The offer's are still on the table.  We can talk what's up, talk about something else entirely, or go flying.  Your choice." he says again, sounding cheerful.




Manjit looks down at Cody, frowning.  "Raph?  Is she even real?  She said she's not even sure where she bloody well comes from!"  She catches herself, sighs, and steps back to the wall, sliding down it into a sitting position.  "I'm sorry, I didn't mean...I kill things.  That's my power.  Anything I touch, I suck the life right out of it.

"I appreciate you trying to be nice, but your ability got you a new friend, mine killed two of my friends and two other people and anyone else that tries to get close to me.  That's not fair."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 8, 2008)

"I actually have a work out regime that I was going to do, but I'd be glad for the company if you wanted to throw the ball at the hoop while I did... After that I'd be up for some baskteball if I'm not too knackered to shoot straight." Clover offers. "Feel free to join us in the gym if you want to Stacey love."

With that, Clover heads towards her room and her luggage with her work out clothes. She was glad she'd brought more luggage than just the trunk that she'd have brought to King's school, there she could at least it was just a 15 minute ride on the tube to get home if she had left something. No nipping back home for her here if she'd left something, and no Danielle to cadge a replacement from till she had a chance to go for it.

Now that was a scary thought. She and Dani weren't like those twins that you read about that are tied at the waist always doing things together, doing double dates, and sharing all their clothes. They were still twins though, and they spent a lot of time together, and now they'd be apart all year unless she went home during winter holiday. It was her fault too, she was the one who was different, it was her being an elite that had made her seperate from her sister for the first time in forever, and she wasn't sure how she felt about it. The red head knew she was excited to be at the academy, and sad to be seperated from her sister and her mates, but she was also mad at herself even though she knew she couldn't control it. She was royally twigged about how John had reacted to her, but also happy about Stacey, Trilly, Kiyana, Jerry, and had. It was like she was all discumbobulated threads of yarn knotted up into one giant shambolic ball, and just about the only way she knew to deal with the various emotions was to go and start hitting something until all the nots came loose.

Dani would have known what was bothering and said something smart and funny and wonderful to make her laugh at herself and then feel better, but with no Dani, it was just the old standby of slapping around and poking at things with her practice swords and beating up punching bags til she worked it out.

Clover's work out suit was really ace, and it'd cost her dad a fair few pounds, but they figured with the material it was okay if she grew a bit since it could stretch. It was a stretchy clingy shirt that was made out of some really resilient material, it was even suppoused to be as strong as the body armor that the SAS blokes wore, but much more flexible, and she felt alright in thinking she made it look a fair bit sexier than those SAS boys if they'd had it since it clung to her skin and emphasized, well, everything. The outfit was green and purple, with removable sleeves and trouser legs that would leave her in the equivalent of bikini bottoms, and a sleeveless top for even greater flexibility, though it was a pain in the arse to attach the sleeves and legs after taking them off.

Once Clover arrives at the girls dorms she tries to get in, "Wonder who my roommate even is for that matter. Hope she leans more to Trilly's way of thinking than John's as that'd be a right poke in the eye to be Bi and rooming with one of those ignorant country bumpkin homophobes. Maybe worse to be with a bean flicker purist though, guess there just isn't any pleasing princess Clover." the girl adds dryly, as she rambles aloud to herself.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2008)

*Clover & Trilly:*

"Yeah, I'm no Yank either, I'm from Vancouver.  Wish I was still in Vancouver, but my idiot dad thinks I should be here.  Whatever," Tina replies.

"Gym, sure, the flight over was so long, I totally need some exercise," Stacy states, nodding in agreement.

"Sure," Tina adds with as little enthusiasm as possible.

"Volleyball?  Yeah, figures you'd be a jock, Stretch," Stacy laughs.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 8, 2008)

Agamon said:


> The Asian teen laughs.  "Aussie Chinese then?  Cool.  I'm Jimmy, Jiong back home."  His accent is a lot thicker than Yoshi's, but his English is pretty good and more American like Yoshi's."




"G'day Jiong. Aussie Chinese right enough, not that I look it," Jerry smiled good-naturedly. He continued in his Chinese, "Interested in swimming or surfing? Anything water, really?"



> "It is good to meet you, I'm Amadi," the African boy says as he looks around at the pool area.




"Amadi," Jerry shook his hand. Noticing the examination of the pool, he pressed on, "You swim? Or surf?"



> Yoshi starts laughing while Jimmy shakes his head and grins, "Wow, you weren't kidding."




"Nothing wrong with him," Jerry maintained firmly. "We're all 'round the twist somehow."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 8, 2008)

"See you there. I am going to go grab my gym bag from the the storage room. They hadn't picked out a room for me yet."  Trilly hurried off to change into her own 'workout' outfit. 

Slipping into a bathroom after picking up her gym bag, Trilly smiled as she slid it on. A very.. unique polymer she'd be outfitted with while being studied by the 'Elite Studies' division of the Duke Medical Center, it was the only clothing she'd been able to find that could stretch with her.

She grinned at the image in the mirror as she checked to make sure the suit was on properly. She might not be playing any games, but she knew she could at the very least do a work out and practice some of her combat tricks.

She wondered how Clover would react to this look. She knew most of the boys on campus would pop a few fuses. She chuckled to herself as she headed to the gym. First off, she'd work on the weights, then the extension and wrestling warm ups. Shame she didn't know anyone good enough to spar with she thought to herself as she stepped into the gym.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2008)

*Clover:*

The girls' dorm is also locked.  A female voice announces itself.  "Identities unknown. Please remain still during bioscan."  Above, a device with a large lens beams a gridded green light over Clover, shifting left and right, forward and backward.  After roughly 30 seconds, the light turns off, the device slides on a track to Stacy.  As it scans her, the voice announces, "Hughes, Clover.  Welcome, Clover.  Enjoy your semester at the Mudaba Adin Institute for Young Elites."

The door opens once all three teens are scanned.

Tina, Stacy and Clover each find their dorm rooms, all three of them separate.  The room doors open automatically for the occupant.  There's no one in Clover's room, though there is luggage that was taken to the rooms for the students as they arrived.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "G'day Jiong. Aussie Chinese right enough, not that I look it," Jerry smiled good-naturedly. He continued in his Chinese, "Interested in swimming or surfing? Anything water, really?"




"More into basketball and football, but I can swim," Jimmy replies back in Chinese.



> "Amadi," Jerry shook his hand. Noticing the examination of the pool, he pressed on, "You swim? Or surf?"



"Surf, no, swim, I was on my way to the Ghanaian national team before coming here, actually," the wiry teen tells him.



> "Nothing wrong with him," Jerry maintained firmly. "We're all 'round the twist somehow."




James shrugs, "S'all right, I talk a lot, I know.  Not the first time someone's pointed it out to me."

Yoshi grins, "See, dude's a good sport, I...holy ****!"  Yoshi quickly changes subjects as he sees Trilly entering the gym through the glass doors of the pool area.  "Check that out, guys!"

"Nice," Jimmy agrees.

Amadi nods in approval, while James stares dumbstruck.

"Boys..." Kiyana mutters in Russian, rolling her eyes.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 8, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "More into basketball and football, but I can swim," Jimmy replies back in Chinese.




"There's hope for you yet!" Jerry joked back in the same language.



> "Surf, no, swim, I was on my way to the Ghanaian national team before coming here, actually," the wiry teen tells him.




Jerry's eyes widened and he gave Amadi an appreciative look, "I think you're my new hero, mate. Teach me everything you know!"



> Yoshi grins, "See, dude's a good sport, I...holy ****!"  Yoshi quickly changes subjects as he sees Trilly entering the gym through the glass doors of the pool area.  "Check that out, guys!"
> 
> "Nice," Jimmy agrees.
> 
> Amadi nods in approval, while James stares dumbstruck.




Jerry glanced over. _Oh, just a girl. Nice looking, but really? All the wrong bits. Suppose they're all straight if they're so interested, though. Shame, Amadi was good-looking enough and a swimmer too. This on top of the guy with the glasses going about with his girlfriend or whatever hanging all over him half the time._



> "Boys..." Kiyana mutters in Russian, rolling her eyes.




"'fraid she's lost on me too," Jerry shrugged.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 8, 2008)

Once she is in her room, Clover rapidly strips down to a pair of panties. Folding her shirt, skirt, and bra she places them on her bed. Once thats done, the red-head moves to her trunk and pulls the work out suit from the top, and quickly shimmies her way into the bikini bottom and then the tight long sleeved top. After that the british girl slipped on her boots, and heads back out the door.

"Hey, uh? Can you hear me? I don't know if you can answer questions, but you seem to be able to tell people apart. Can you tell me who my bunkee is? Who is the room mate of Clover Hughes?" she asks the door that had scanned her on the way into the girls dorm, feeling kind of silly as she did.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 8, 2008)

"Excuse me, Professor Lankowski, Doctor Stockov, but I must excuse myself. I think Manjit could probably use another friend."  Turning away, he follows Cody and Manjit, catching sight of them down the hall. 

"Manjit, are you okay? Would you like to continue exploring the school?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 8, 2008)

Cody sags, his cheerfulness fading as he furrows his brows in thought.  "Yeah, fair it isn't..." he says, pausing for a long while to try even begin to imagine what Manjit's feeling.

"From what I can tell, you didn't do it on purpose-your powers were just discovering you I take it?  The way I see it you can't possibly be responsible for what happened...and I know that knowledge couldn't possibly be the same as having your friends back, but if you learn to control it you can at least prevent it from happening again.  And once you have it fully under wraps, you can live a normal life if that's what you'd like."

"My power gives me a friend sure, but also a dependent.  It's kind of crazy thinking that I'm responsible for another's moral development.  If you can't tell I'm kind of overwhelmed with Raph at times." He admits, a small smile forming in an embarrassed sort of way.

"Making friends?  Easy.  True friends are hard to come by though, I wouldn't mind trying to be yours if you don't mind?  You don't need any special powers for that."  Cody asks, seeing Emmet from the corner of his eye before the other teen even talks and waves.

"You don't have to answer now, but if you're feeling better would you like to tour around some more with Emmet and me?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "Excuse me, Professor Lankowski, Doctor Stockov, but I must excuse myself. I think Manjit could probably use another friend."  Turning away, he follows Cody and Manjit, catching sight of them down the hall.
> 
> "Manjit, are you okay? Would you like to continue exploring the school?"




Both adults nod.  "Good idea, Emmet.  She needs friends right now," Lankowski says.

"We'll speak again soon, Emmet.  Take care," Dr. Stockov tells him as he leaves.

Manjit manages a smile at Cody at the considerate words.  "Yes...I'm okay," she tells Emmet.  She stands up and takes a big breath.  "Right, yes, let's have a look around then."

_sorry for missing your last post HH, 40 lashes for the GM..._


----------



## Mimic (Jul 8, 2008)

Agamon said:


> John enters the school and manages to find the boy's dorm section with not too much trouble.  Getting in, however, might be more of a chore.  The door to the dorm rooms is locked and he has no keys.
> 
> "Identity unknown.  Please remain still during bioscan," a computerized female voice states from somewhere above before a green gridded light begins moving over him.




"What the..." John replies somewhat surprised. "Couldn't they just give us keys?" He retorts to no one in particular as he enters his dorm room

He quickly scans the room, noting that he will be rooming with someone else, not that it mattered he was used to sharing. At least the bed look long enough so his legs wouldn't stick out the end. He was planning on getting some sleep but with the plane rides to get here as well as the encounter with that uppity British girl set him on edge, he needed to work off some excess energy.

So he was off again towards the weight room.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 8, 2008)

"Well, since we're exploring, I think I'll pass on summoning Raph back just yet." Cody mentions, face-palming his forehead for show.  Inwardly he sighed, glad that Manjit was feeling at least a little better.  _Now if I was only that smooth with the guys._ he thinks.

"Where to next?  I wonder what they expect us to do for fun in this place?  Maybe we can ask Amy to give us a tour of the more interesting places?  I'd kind of like to see how big the library is here...I'm a geek, I know." the teen admits.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Hey, uh? Can you hear me? I don't know if you can answer questions, but you seem to be able to tell people apart. Can you tell me who my bunkee is? Who is the room mate of Clover Hughes?" she asks the door that had scanned her on the way into the girls dorm, feeling kind of silly as she did.




"If you are addressing this system, the answer is Josee Charbonneau," the computer answers after a moment's silence.  "This system is called Amy.  If you have any other questions, Clover, do not hesitate to ask, but please include this name in your query.  Thank you."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2008)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "'fraid she's lost on me too," Jerry shrugged.




"Dude, are you blind?  That was abso-freakin-lutely fine," Yoshi retorts.

Amadi smiles, "That she is.  I think I'll..."

"Too slow!" Yoshi manages to interject before blurring out of the room.



KaintheSeeker said:


> She wondered how Clover would react to this look. She knew most of the boys on campus would pop a few fuses. She chuckled to herself as she headed to the gym. First off, she'd work on the weights, then the extension and wrestling warm ups. Shame she didn't know anyone good enough to spar with she thought to herself as she stepped into the gym.




The gym is gigantic.  Four stories tall and nearly the size of a football field.  Trilly can see where automatic partitions can be engaged to turn it into 4 smaller gyms.  There appears to be an equipment room ahead, but she doesn't think the weights are located in here.  Turning around to check for a weight room, she comes face-to-face with the boy that Clover pointed out as Yoshi.

"Hey, babe.  How you doin'?" he says with a grin.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2008)

Mimic said:


> So he was off again towards the weight room.




John finds the Fitness and Exercise wing fairly easily, and is greeted by the sight of a group of students in what looks like a pool area and an Asian kid talking with Trilly, wearing a spandex or something one-piece, in the entrance to a gym.  The weight room door appears to be on the left.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 8, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Dude, are you blind?  That was abso-freakin-lutely fine," Yoshi retorts.




"Not blind," Jerry shrugged, "Just playin' for the other team, mate."



> "Too slow!" Yoshi manages to interject before blurring out of the room.




Jerry chuckled. _He is funny_ He turned back to Amadi. _An almost-Olympian!_ Jerry couldn't believe his luck.

"So you want to teach me everything you know sometime?" he smiled.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 8, 2008)

John stops for a moment and wonders if he should go see if Trilly is being harrassed, its something he would have done without hesitation back home but here everything was so different, he almost takes a step towards the weight room before sighing and walking towards the couple.

"Is everything ok here Trilly?" He asks with his arms folded across his chest.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "Not blind," Jerry shrugged, "Just playin' for the other team, mate."




"You're what now?" Jimmy asks.  It sounds less like misunderstanding then discomfort.  Kiyana, however, looks completely confused by the analogy.  James isn't.  He just grins and looks at Kiyana.



> "So you want to teach me everything you know sometime?" he smiled.




Amadi shrugs.  "Sure. I swim 2 hours in the morning, 1 in the evening every day.  You are welcome to join me."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2008)

Mimic said:


> John stops for a moment and wonders if he should go see if Trilly is being harrassed, its something he would have done without hesitation back home but here everything was so different, he almost takes a step towards the weight room before sighing and walking towards the couple.
> 
> "Is everything ok here Trilly?" He asks with his arms folded across his chest.




The guy turns around with an annoyed look on his face.  "Hey, who are you, her brother?  I'm just talking, get lost."  Yohsi turns back to Trilly, noting the similar accents.  "That's not your brother, right?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 8, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "If you are addressing this system, the answer is Josee Charbonneau," the computer answers after a moment's silence. "This system is called Amy. If you have any other questions, Clover, do not hesitate to ask, but please include this name in your query. Thank you."




"Uhh...wow., thats totally ace." Clover goggles, she hadn't really been expecting an answer, and certainly not one that corrected her, but there it was, and it made the institute just that much cooler.

"Thank you Amy, from the name, Josee sounds french, is that accurate? Where we assigned bunkmates based on our countries of origin and the languages that we speak? Sounds a bit of a logistical nightmare if you ask me."

"Well, anyway, AMY please let her know I'll be in the gym with a few of the other students, and she should come by and meet all of us if she wants to. Err...do you have the ability to do that or are you limited to just speaking in the girls' dorm?" the red head asks, and then waits for the answer before making her way to the gym.

Clover makes her way into the sports complex not feeling at all self-conscious about the way her outfit showed her body off and left her legs completly bare, they were one of her best features to her mind, and she was rather proud of how fit she was. That thought stopped absolutely dead when she saw the outfit Trilly was wearing, as did Clover herself shen she walked into the glass door. Shaking her head to regain her bearings the girl almost let out a bit of profanity when she saw John was there with Yoshi. She'd wanted the work out to get away from the bloke.

"I do believe there is an empty paint can somewhere, and its more than happy to give it up for the cause, cause I'll be dipped if you don't just look like sex on legs." Clover told the southern girl, having trouble with the direction of her thoughts, and er...keeping her eyes above Trilly's fun bits.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 8, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "You're what now?" Jimmy asks.  It sounds less like misunderstanding then discomfort.  Kiyana, however, looks completely confused by the analogy.  James isn't.  He just grins and looks at Kiyana.




"I'm gay. I'd like to have sex with guys, not girls," Jerry smiled again. "And all the assorted desires and fantasies that go along with that."



> Amadi shrugs.  "Sure. I swim 2 hours in the morning, 1 in the evening every day.  You are welcome to join me."




"Consider it done."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 8, 2008)

"You can put your eyes back in your head there Speedy. I wear this so I don't have to worry about my power messing up my clothing." Trilly says as she stretches her arm out about five feet and then spirals it a bit before retracting it with no displacement of clothing. It stayed with her arm the whole time. She chuckled as first John, then Clover, come to 'save' her.

"I think I'm okay John, thanks for checking up on me though. It's kind of nice to see that politeness sometimes." She spots Clover's approach and smiles to the two boys. "There's my workout partner. See you later John. Yoshi, it's been..a moment."  With that she walks over to join Clover.

"Why thank you Clover, it's nice to have someone appreciate my costume as much as I can appreciate yours. Though to be truthful, it does cover me well. I mean, how often can a girl like me get clothing that truly STRETCHES like this does?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 8, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "I think I'm okay John, thanks for checking up on me though. It's kind of nice to see that politeness sometimes." She spots Clover's approach and smiles to the two boys. "There's my workout partner. See you later John. Yoshi, it's been..a moment."  With that she walks over to join Clover.




John says nothing but nods slightly and tips his hat, he gives the Asian boy one more glance before turning and heading off towards the weight room.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 8, 2008)

Mimic said:


> John says nothing but nods slightly and tips his hat, he gives the Asian boy one more glance before turning and heading off towards the weight room.




"Hey, John, want to play some basketball later? I won't use my stretching power for dunks. Somehow anyone else we're run into will appreciate how awesome the Carolina Teams are."  She says with a grin, trying to see if he's a basketball supporter or just football.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 8, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "Hey, John, want to play some basketball later? I won't use my stretching power for dunks. Somehow anyone else we're run into will appreciate how awesome the Carolina Teams are."  She says with a grin, trying to see if he's a basketball supporter or just football.




John stops for a moment and gives her a quick once over frowning just slightly, as if he was trying to figure out what she was up to. "I am better at football then basketball but sure why not. I'll even go easy on ya." He replies giving her a wink and a smile. "Come get me when your ready."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 9, 2008)

"I should probably ask Raph to be careful around my experiments," Emmet says, cracking a smile and mimicking an explosion with his hands. "I would prefer a tour without computer assistance. I remember when visiting museums or similar locations on field trips or with my Mom, I would always wander away from the main group and explore things myself. Much more educational, but I did get left behind on a field trip during my freshman year."

"Being a geek is a badge of honor, wear it with pride. The library sounds cool. After that, I would like like to see if this school possesses some manner of workshop or machine shop, and if it is up to the same standard as the laboratories."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 9, 2008)

"Sounds fine to me, anywhere you want to hit up Manjit?" Cody asks, already trying to locate the library from his information packet and heading that direction.

"It's funny, I'm more used to seeing tourists than actually being one.  Leaving from the air port back home, I saw so many "I heart New York" t-shirts I could've barfed." he jokes.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 9, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Uhh...wow., thats totally ace." Clover goggles, she hadn't really been expecting an answer, and certainly not one that corrected her, but there it was, and it made the institute just that much cooler.
> 
> "Thank you Amy, from the name, Josee sounds french, is that accurate? Where we assigned bunkmates based on our countries of origin and the languages that we speak? Sounds a bit of a logistical nightmare if you ask me."
> 
> "Well, anyway, AMY please let her know I'll be in the gym with a few of the other students, and she should come by and meet all of us if she wants to. Err...do you have the ability to do that or are you limited to just speaking in the girls' dorm?" the red head asks, and then waits for the answer before making her way to the gym.




Amy lists off the answers, "Josee Charbonneau, age, sixteen, place of birth, Le Havre, France.  Methods used to choose living arrangements unknown.  Miss Charbonneau has yet to check in, your message will be relayed as soon as she does.  This system monitors and may respond in any room or hall in the institute."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 9, 2008)

> "Why thank you Clover, it's nice to have someone appreciate my costume as much as I can appreciate yours. Though to be truthful, it does cover me well. I mean, how often can a girl like me get clothing that truly STRETCHES like this does?"




Clover blushed, she hadn't ever really had a serious girlfriend, or a serious boyfriend for that matter, though she'd snogged with Ben Davies pretty intensely out in the fields on off nights back at King's School. He hadn't paid her too many compliments being a teenage guy and all with the matching hormones, but either way, he certainly didn't look as good as Trilly did in that suit, not at all, actually she made him look a bit of a troll.

The british girl wondered if Trilly was really being flirty with her, or if this was just what mates did back on the other side of the pond, she certainly didn't want to throw the girl off since she looked like she'd be a bang up mate to have even without anything else. That and the school was soo small that if she kkept going like she had with John pretty soon nobody'd want to knock around with her and have fun and that'd be really lonely.

"Well you already know I fancy the lasses, so don't be too cross with me if you find me oogling you in that suit, since it really is a menace to everyone walking by. Already walked into a bloody door I did. In fact I think its way too dangerous, and you should take it off this instant." she jokes. "Nah, just funnin you, but seriously it really does make you look amazing."

"I am going to take a run first. Then a bit of weights, and then I'll b ready for my real work out with my practice blade. Its blunted and actually a bit heavier then a real sword so that you can go for longer with the real thing, not that the real things all that bloody light once you've been swinging it for a while."

"Oh, and check this wicked computer system they have set up. AMY can you tell us who Trilly's roomate is?" Clover says, as she leans the pair of practice swords against the wall. While she waits for a response, the girl starts to stretch so she can avoid having her legs cramp up.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 9, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "I'm gay. I'd like to have sex with guys, not girls," Jerry smiled again. "And all the assorted desires and fantasies that go along with that."




"Right, you don't have to draw me a picture," Jimmy says, somewhat gruffly.

"Ohhh..." Kiyana says, looking disappointed.  "Are you, uh, sure?" she says and then screwing her face up like she realized the dumb question.



KaintheSeeker said:


> "You can put your eyes back in your head there Speedy. I wear this so I don't have to worry about my power messing up my clothing." Trilly says as she stretches her arm out about five feet and then spirals it a bit before retracting it with no displacement of clothing. It stayed with her arm the whole time. She chuckled as first John, then Clover, come to 'save' her.
> 
> "I think I'm okay John, thanks for checking up on me though. It's kind of nice to see that politeness sometimes." She spots Clover's approach and smiles to the two boys. "There's my workout partner. See you later John. Yoshi, it's been..a moment."  With that she walks over to join Clover.




"Seriously?  Whatever, girl," Yoshi says, trying to hide his disappointment, but doing a poor job.



Mimic said:


> John says nothing but nods slightly and tips his hat, he gives the Asian boy one more glance before turning and heading off towards the weight room.




"Hello, John," the computer voice says again as he enters the weight room.  "Please select the device you wish to use.  The weight will be set for your strength level.  Verbally state 'higher' or 'lower' to manually adjust weight level.  Each device contains a foot-operated self-spotting device, should you not have a spotter and need assistance.  Enjoy your training."

The weight machines in the room look somewhat familiar, but certainly more high-tech.



Shalimar said:


> "Oh, and check this wicked computer system they have set up.  AMY can you tell us who Trilly's roomate is?" Clover says, as she leans the pair of practice swords against the wall.  Well she waits for a response, the girl starts to stretch so she can avoid having her legs cramp up.




"Trillian Gardiner is sharing a dorm room with Stacy Eminger," Amy replies from a speaker above the gym door, just as Stacy enters, wearing a white tank top over a sport bra with gym shorts.  

"That freaky computer say my name again?" she asks.  "Whoa, lookatchu girl...that is tight," she says to Trilly.  "You, too, Clo, wow, I feel underdressed.  Or is it overdressed?"

"Overdressed?  Want some help with that?" Yoshi offers.

Stacy gives him a dirty look.  "Pig, much?  God..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 9, 2008)

"Turns out we're roomies Stacy." Trilly says as she moves to where Clover is and starts her warm up stretches. Which given her abilities, was an impressive sight.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 9, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Right, you don't have to draw me a picture," Jimmy says, somewhat gruffly.




"Sorry, didn't mean to get too graphic."



> "Ohhh..." Kiyana says, looking disappointed.  "Are you, uh, sure?" she says and then screwing her face up like she realized the dumb question.




_Must've been interested. Nice for me to know but not great for her. Sorry, Kiyana but we can still be mates._

Jerry shrugged, "Yeah, pretty sure. No worries, though. I'm just a regular bloke." The conversation had changed a bit, not all for bad but Jerry thought he might have put Jimmy off. Probably not a good idea to press things having just met him. Jerry'd never had a bad experience -all his mates knew, parents were great- but he knew some people still had problems.

"Nice to meet everyone, but I'm going to go make sure my kit got in the right room and see if my roommate's about. Now that I found home, that is," with a self-deprecating smile, Jerry nodded at the water. "Talk to everyone later."

Jerry collected his clothes and went into the change room, where he used a convenient towel to dry off before skinning off his bathers and putting the rest of his clothes back on. The suit would dry soon enough, but he hardly wanted damp spots showing up in his trousers before it did. Dressed and with his bathers in hand, Jerry headed to the boys' dorms.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 9, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "Being a geek is a badge of honor, wear it with pride. The library sounds cool. After that, I would like like to see if this school possesses some manner of workshop or machine shop, and if it is up to the same standard as the laboratories."






Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "Sounds fine to me, anywhere you want to hit up Manjit?" Cody asks, already trying to locate the library from his information packet and heading that direction.




Manjit nods.  "The library and workshop sound great.  Lead away."  Though she smiles and nods at the anecdotes and jokes, she adds none of her own, still shy even with her new friends.

Though the library isn't far away, the workshop is easily spotted on the way; large windows on the doors displaying the room inside.  Though Amy had greeted the teens earlier, they had not yet been scanned into the system.  They note that, though their whole body is scanned, the laser grid is more concentrated in the facial region, and even from its high perch and odd angle, the students are still recognized.  "Bryant, Cody.  Latton, Emmet.  Badesha, Manjit.  Welcome to the worklab.  Many instruments in this room are very delicate, please handle with care," Amy instructs.

The lights brighten as they enter.  The room is a nice size and has many electrical and digital instruments, as well as compter terminals and datapads, all organized along benches, on walls and atop tables.  The lab looks like it is designed for more delicate work and programming as opposed to machine work.

"Oh, yes, this is brilliant," Manjit says, her eyes wide looking at all the toys.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 9, 2008)

"This should be fun," Emmet says, eyes lighting up like a child surveying the presents under the Christmas tree. "Inadequate for heavier construction, but then again, this is a school, not an industrial factory."

_Adequate for construction of smaller devices though; I currently have the seeds of an idea for a neural disruptor that can incapacitate a target without harming them. I could also refine the construction of the photovoltaic cell, which might alleviate energy problems currently faced in many developed countries. And here I can study the bloodwork of different Elites and Raph, if she gives her consent. I wonder if Manjit's blood or saliva is deadly, even after separation from her body. It might be possible to temporarily suppress an Elite's abilities...with all of this to work on, I find it unlikely that I will ever even be in my dormitory. Having a roommate for the first will be scary._

"Amy, can you inform me of the identity of my roommate? If yes, who is my roommate?" While asking the artificial intelligence about his roommate, Emmet starts up one of the computers and scans the preloaded programs.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 9, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Trillian Gardiner is sharing a dorm room with Stacy Eminger," Amy replies from a speaker above the gym door, just as Stacy enters, wearing a white tank top over a sport bra with gym shorts.
> 
> "That freaky computer say my name again?" she asks. "Whoa, lookatchu girl...that is tight," she says to Trilly. "You, too, Clo, wow, I feel underdressed. Or is it overdressed?"
> 
> ...




"Hi Stacy, I was just showing Trilly how ace AMY is. I asked it to tell her who her roommate is, and that'd be you. I haven't...met...my roommate...yet." Clover says, the last bit coming between stretches. Once she was done stretching her legs and back, Clover rose "My roommate is a French girl, Josee Charbonneau, but I haven't had the chance to meet her yet."

"Yoshi, be good. I'd hate to have to give you frostbite of the dangly bits." the red head teases, grinning at the boy like she isn't really serious about it, just warning him off to stop making the other girl uncomfortable.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 9, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "Turns out we're roomies Stacy." Trilly says as she moves to where Clover is and starts her warm up stretches. Which given her abilities, was an impressive sight.




"Really?" Stacy says, doing some stretching of her own.  "That is so totally wicked!  The rooms need some touching up, for sure, they're, like pretty bland right now.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 9, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Hello, John," the computer voice says again as he enters the weight room.  "Please select the device you wish to use.  The weight will be set for your strength level.  Verbally state 'higher' or 'lower' to manually adjust weight level.  Each device contains a foot-operated self-spotting device, should you not have a spotter and need assistance.  Enjoy your training."
> 
> The weight machines in the room look somewhat familiar, but certainly more high-tech."




John looks around with a nod of approval, it certainly was bales of hay, that's for sure. Although he wasn't too happy about the computer voice that seemed to be everywhere but there wasn't much he could do about that.

With a shrug he started in on the machines, going light to start to just get used to them, before really getting into it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 9, 2008)

Trilly nods as she listens the the chatter between the two girls, doing a long slow waist twist that turns into two full rotations of her torso before sliding back into a more normal shape. The moving to a leg spit that leaves her on the floor with appalling ease.

"Most of my warm up moves are to push one set of muscles against another. My body's skeletal structure seems.. bizarre. The boys at Duke tried to figure it out, but most of them stopped after getting migraines." She says as she starts doing various poses clearly intended on pushing her body's muscles against one another. "You can choose most of the decor in the room Stacey, just leave my wolfpack posters alone.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 9, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "Sorry, didn't mean to get too graphic."




Jimmy shrugs.  "At least you're honest about it, I guess."



> "Nice to meet everyone, but I'm going to go make sure my kit got in the right room and see if my roommate's about. Now that I found home, that is," with a self-deprecating smile, Jerry nodded at the water. "Talk to everyone later."
> 
> Jerry collected his clothes and went into the change room, where he used a convenient towel to dry off before skinning off his bathers and putting the rest of his clothes back on. The suit would dry soon enough, but he hardly wanted damp spots showing up in his trousers before it did. Dressed and with his bathers in hand, Jerry headed to the boys' dorms.




"Yeah, I'm going to go check out the new digs, too," James says.  "Maybe catch a couple winks, I didn't sleep much last night.  Later," he waves, looking mostly to Kiyana.  She smiles and gives a little wave back.

At the dorm rooms, Jerry is scanned and acknowledged by Amy.  He finds his room and inside it looks as though his room mate has not yet stopped by as all the bags on one side of the room are still packed.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 9, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "This should be fun," Emmet says, eyes lighting up like a child surveying the presents under the Christmas tree. "Inadequate for heavier construction, but then again, this is a school, not an industrial factory."




Manjit nods in agreement, moving in to get a closer look at the tools and computer devices.



Hammerhead said:


> "Amy, can you inform me of the identity of my roommate? If yes, who is my roommate?" While asking the artificial intelligence about his roommate, Emmet starts up one of the computers and scans the preloaded programs.




"That information is available to you, Emmet.  You will be sharing quarters with Jiong Mao Li," Amy replies.

As Emmet turns on the console, Manjit watches over his shoulder, careful to let her presence be known to him while keeping her distance.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 9, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Hi Stacy, I was just showing Trilly how ace AMY is. I asked it to tell her who her roommate is, and that'd be you. I haven't...met...my roommate...yet." Clover says, the last bit coming between stretches. Once she was done stretching her legs and back, Clover rose "My roommate is a French girl, Josee Charbonneau, but I haven't had the chance to meet her yet."




"Haha, French girl?" Yoshi says.  "You two going to draw a line down the middle of the room and declare war on each other?  Don't worry, she'll probably surrender right away, anyway."

Stacy gives Yoshi another look, then turns back to Clover.  "Yeah, that's sweet, Clo.  I'm sure this Josee girl is totally awesome.  Amy's okay, a little creepy, though."



Shalimar said:


> "Yoshi, be good. I'd hate to have to give you frostbite of the dangly bits." the red head teases, grinning at the boy like she isn't really serious about it, just warning him off to stop making the other girl uncomfortable.




Yoshi smirks.  "Gotta catch me first."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 9, 2008)

Mimic said:


> John looks around with a nod of approval, it certainly was bales of hay, that's for sure. Although he wasn't too happy about the computer voice that seemed to be everywhere but there wasn't much he could do about that.
> 
> With a shrug he started in on the machines, going light to start to just get used to them, before really getting into it.




As John begins to work up a sweat, two of the guys from the pool walk in.  They get the same welcome from Amy as John did.  She names them Jiong and Amadi.

"Since we're pretty much sticking to English around here, Amy, call me Jimmy," the large Asian teen says.

"Acknowledged," Amy responds.

"Nice setup," Amadi says, looking around.

"Useless crap if it breaks on me," Jimmy responds.  He looks over at John.  "Hey."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 9, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Jimmy shrugs.  "At least you're honest about it, I guess."




Jerry shrugged, "Nothing to hide."



> At the dorm rooms, Jerry is scanned and acknowledged by Amy.  He finds his room and inside it looks as though his room mate has not yet stopped by as all the bags on one side of the room are still packed.




"Just me for the moment," Jerry decided to change out of his plane clothes and donned a white tank top and black trousers before heading back out and picking a direction at random.

_He really has no destination in mind, just wandering. Feel free to have him end up wherever, Agamon. _


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 9, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Haha, French girl?" Yoshi says. "You two going to draw a line down the middle of the room and declare war on each other? Don't worry, she'll probably surrender right away, anyway."




"Har Har. The French really aren't all that bad, no more than yanks anyway. Just a bit different. I speak French so that might be why we were put together. Amy said that she didn't know why anyone was put with anyone else though. Who is your roommate Yoshi?"



> Stacy gives Yoshi another look, then turns back to Clover. "Yeah, that's sweet, Clo. I'm sure this Josee girl is totally awesome. Amy's okay, a little creepy, though."




"It does seem a might big brother don't it? Amy, do you always listen in to our conversations? And record them?"



> Yoshi smirks. "Gotta catch me first."




"I'll catch you any time you want love." Clover says, grinning mischeviously at the boy. He wasn't a bad sort, just apt to let his speed run away with his mouth.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 9, 2008)

"Hmm, he sounds Chinese, probably from the People's Republic of China. I suppose that I will be meeting him soon enough, but I would like to know a little bit more about him," Emmet says as he executes an internet search for Jiong Mao Li. "How about you Cody, do you possess any curiosity regarding the identity of your roommate?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 10, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Useless crap if it breaks on me," Jimmy responds.  He looks over at John.  "Hey."




John stops his workout for a moment as he looks over the two newcomers. "Howdy." He responds after a few moments a quizzical look on his face.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 10, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "Just me for the moment," Jerry decided to change out of his plane clothes and donned a white tank top and black trousers before heading back out and picking a direction at random.




Jerry doesn't go far before coming across someone else wandering the halls.  He can actually hear her before she rounds a corner, phone pressed to her ear as she looks around.  She's caucasian, but is quite tanned, of average build and height with long dark hair. She's wearing high heels and a white dress with a light floral pattern and wide brimmed sun hat, her sunglasses resting on the brim.

"Oui, je sais...oh, c'était horrible...bien, oui... allo? Fichu, pas de nouveau..." she looks at her cell phone in disgust, shaking her head.  That's when she spots Jerry.  "Damn phones keep dying on me," she says in a pretty thick French accent.  She spots a nearby garbage and tosses the phone in.  "Do you know where the girl's dorm is?  Of course you don't, you are a boy and new like me."  She sighs, looking quite perturbed, searching for any indication of where she should be going.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 10, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Har Har. The French really aren't all that bad, no more than yanks anyway. Just a bit different. I speak French so that might be why we were put together. Amy should that she ddn't know why anyone was put with anyone else though. Who is your roommate Yoshi?"




"Whoever it is should consider it a privilege to bunk with true greatness," Yoshi responds with a grin.



> "It does seem a might big brother don't it? Amy, do you always listen in to our conversations? And record them?"




"The answer to both queries is affirmative.  It is a fundamental function of this system's monitoring protocol," Amy states.



> "I'll catch you any time you want love." Clover says, grinning mischeviously at the boy.  He wasn't a bad sort, just apt to let his speed run away with his mouth.




Jimmy looks as though he's about to retort another quip, but instead just nods at the thought.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2008)

"Well you can just ask Amy...Amy, who is Yoshi's bunk mate?" Clover asks the computer as she puzzles over the computer systems response to her last question, the one about always listening in and always recording.  That wasn't ok, somethings were just private, and no one should be able to listen in like that, what if she saw a likely lass, or a guy and wanted to snog them, she definitely didn't want all that to be recorded.  No, did not like that at all, it was absolutely pants it was.

"Amy, can we opt out of having you record everything we do and say?  That is just really wrong, and creepy.  There are times when people just want to be left alone, its not like we're lab mice in some bloody experiment, we are people and that just is not the way to treat people.  I know for a fact that this isn't the way UN employees and soldiers are treated so why as students do we merit this high honour of havng every word, wheeze, sniffle, and .... cough recorded?"  Clover asks, and the way she says the last item in her list makes it seem obvious she editted what she was saying, which was the point after all.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 10, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "Hmm, he sounds Chinese, probably from the People's Republic of China. I suppose that I will be meeting him soon enough, but I would like to know a little bit more about him," Emmet says as he executes an internet search for Jiong Mao Li. "How about you Cody, do you possess any curiosity regarding the identity of your roommate?"




Emmet finds a few hits, the legitimate one is on a page for CEO of Xiamen Temao Corporation, Li Ji Sui.  Jiong Mao is his eldest of three sons.  He hails from  Quanzhou in Fujian Province.  The other hits don't seem to be the person you're looking for, as they are of adults with the same name.  He doesn't even appear to be on Facebook (though that's not too much of a surprise as it's not a popular site in China).


----------



## Agamon (Jul 10, 2008)

Mimic said:


> John stops his workout for a moment as he looks over the two newcomers. "Howdy." He responds after a few moments a quizzical look on his face.




Jimmy shrugs. "Didn't mean to interrupt," he says, raising an eyebrow.  He turns to Amadi.  "Let's see what these things got."

He gets on a leg press, lifts it a few times, pauses, lifts it a couple more times, pauses again, lifts it a few more times.  "****, these things can handle a lot," he says in surprise, continuing the exercise.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 10, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Damn phones keep dying on me," she says in a pretty thick French accent.  She spots a nearby garbage and tosses the phone in.  "Do you know where the girl's dorm is?  Of course you don't, you are a boy and new like me."  She sighs, looking quite perturbed, searching for any indication of where she should be going.




It took Jerry a split-second to understand her through the accent, but she made enough sense to follow.

"I do. They pointed 'em out at the big welcoming speech," Jerry closed the distance between them without hesitation, smiling, "I can show you. I'm Jerry Lin, by the way."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 10, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Well you can just ask Amy...Amy, who is Yoshi's bunk mate?"




"Tadoji Yoshi shares quarters with Jerry Rowcroft Lin Tao," Amy states.

"You like playing with your new toy, hey?" Yoshi tells her shaking his head.  "So shadow boy, huh?"



> "Amy, can we opt out of having you record everything we do and say?  That is just really wrong, and creepy.  There are times when people just want to be left alone, its not like we're lab mice in some bloody experiment, we are people and that just is not the way to treat people.  I know for a fact that this isn't the way UN employees and soldiers are treated so why as students do we merit this high honour of havng every word, wheeze, sniffle, and .... cough recorded?"  Clover asks, and the way she says the last item in her list makes it seem obvious she editted what she was saying, which was the point after all.




"As previously stated, that function is a fundamental process for this system.  Optioning out is not a viable alternative."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 10, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "I do. They pointed 'em out at the big welcoming speech," Jerry closed the distance between them without hesitation, smiling, "I can show you. I'm Jerry Lin, by the way."




The girl (though between her clothing, makeup and done-up hair, Jerry might think woman, if he didn't know better) looks Jerry up and down, sizing him up before responding.  He still had yet to see her smile.

"Very good.  I am Josee Charbonneau," she states, waiting expectantly.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 10, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Very good.  I am Josee Charbonneau," she states, waiting expectantly.




Jerry caught the tone of voice, and the lack of a smile. _Have to watch for this one._

"G'day. I'll take you then," Jerry gave her another smile and led the way to the girls' dorm.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2008)

"Jerry seemed pretty nice to me mate.  Good guy to knock around with, or thats how he seemed on breif acquaintance."  Clover comments, thinking about what the stupidly invasive piece of junk said about her other questions.

"I'll be speaking to Doctor Hudabo about this, its a very big invasion of privacy.  I don't want to have to edit myself at all times just because there's a peeping tom with recorders lurking about."  the redhead says firmly.  She absolutely hated always having to be on her best behavior at parties, but she could relax with her mates after classes.  Being on her best behavior all the time would drive her fair pschizoid in short order, but if absolutely everything you did and said was recorded then you had to be on guard at all times.

Well, it might be a short stay if they didn't fix the pervy computer, but she couldn't do anything about it at the moment.  Best to finish the work out, gt showered, and get the other students who agreed with her to get together and speak to the Head all at once.  "Careful what you say loves,  apparently they record everything.  As great as Governments are at keeping things secure I figure all the recordings 'll be in the hands of people trying to hawk em to the tabloids by tomorrow."

Instead of heading around to the track Clover walks over to the punch dummies and starts to savagely beat on them with a rain of angry punches and kicks.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 10, 2008)

Cody takes a glance at the room, curious but intimidated.  He responds to Emmet, "Hrm, I figured I'd find out who it was when I got there.  I don't mind surprises but I guess it couldn't hurt." the teen says, following Emmet's lead by asking Amy who his room mate was and doing a cursory internet search himself.  It takes him longer to get used to the system than it does Emmet, but he proves competent enough.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 10, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Instead of heading around to the track Clover walks over to the punch dummies and starts to savagely beat on them with a rain of angry punches and kicks.



    Arun, though he usually goes by Nick sighs looking at the monstrous size of the Institute.  The distance from home didn’t concern him, if one could call moving every two years or so a home; but the sheer magnitude of what he had lost in the last year… and then gained.  A green duffel bag, owned by his father when he was in the American service, is casually placed over his shoulder.

_Well there are young cute girls here, so this place can’t be all bad.  I don’t quite like having to share a bunk with someone, but I can get pass that.  I wonder what the food is like?  Man I am hungry, I guess I really am a black hole.  Food, I need food. Maybe I should meet people first, but I do like food.  Maybe I can meet people while I am getting food?  Or maybe I should find the boy’s dorm… wait, maybe I should find the girl’s dorm first… yeah then food.  Okay priorities are set… wait where am I?  Crap have I been walking around invisible again?  Note to self… stop getting distracted.  Man I am hungry._

  The area near Clover warps and shifts as light bends back to reveal a tall dark skinned boy with curly hair, a confused smile and soft brown eyes.  He wears a tight black work out shirt under a white tank top and casual shorts with Birkenstocks.  Nick smirks, *“Did that punching bag owe you some money?”*

_What was I thinking about again?_ Nick thinks to himself.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2008)

"No...it....doesn't...hunnff...owe...me...money."  Clover growls between the heavy blows.  "I'm...just working...through...a bit of frustation.  Apparently the computer system thinks its ok to record absolutely everything you say and do here."  the british girl says, steadying the bag.

"I don't feel like having to always be on my best behavior, and being on Camera means I have to."  Clover said after taking a moment to breath.  "I'm Clover Hughes.  Nice to meet you."


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 10, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "No...it....doesn't...hunnff...owe...me...money."  Clover growls between the heavy blows.  "I'm...just working...through...a bit of frustation.  Apparently the computer system thinks its ok to record absolutely everything you say and do here."  the british girl says, steadying the bag.
> 
> "I don't feel like having to always be on my best behavior, and being on Camera means I have to."  Clover said after taking a moment to breath.  "I'm Clover Hughes.  Nice to meet you."



*“Why does being on camera mean you have to be on your best behavior?”* Nick looks up and flips off the air, *“honestly if someone is recording my every action, so what?  Hell if I was on the outside being an elite we would have people monitoring everything we do right?  Unless you got something to hide?”*

  Nick cracks a smile, *“Nick, do you always introduce yourself with your last name?  I mean it just sounds formal like I am meeting royalty or the President… or the Pope."

"Life sucks to be a punching bag I bet, you spend all day minding your business and then random people walk up and beat the crap out of you.  Poor guy,”* Nick adds.

  Nick mockingly pats the bag, *“But the real important question is where do they serve the food around here?”*  Nick thinks, _They record everything here?  Big whoop, it’s their playground, probably just want to make sure we don’t break stuff we shouldn’t or accidentally kill ourselves.  British girl?  Clover Hughes, is that an important name?  Maybe I should try and remember it.  Hungry!_

_His listed name would be Arun Nicholas Walters._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 10, 2008)

"Now Clover, relax, I'm sure we can address this with the school sometime. Because, I can assure you, I"m NOT going to behave all prim an proper." Trilly looks up from the barbell she's doing literal curls with to Nick. "Hi, I'm Trilly Gardener. Nice to meet you. Don't suppose you're a basketball fan? The only other american I know of is a major football fan. Nice guy.. just a farm boy type.'


----------



## Mimic (Jul 10, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Jimmy shrugs. "Didn't mean to interrupt," he says, raising an eyebrow.  He turns to Amadi.  "Let's see what these things got."
> 
> He gets on a leg press, lifts it a few times, pauses, lifts it a couple more times, pauses again, lifts it a few more times.  "****, these things can handle a lot," he says in surprise, continuing the exercise.




John shrugs to himself slightly, as he continues on with his routine. Things were very different from home, he wasn't sure if he would ever get used to it.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 10, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "Now Clover, relax, I'm sure we can address this with the school sometime. Because, I can assure you, I"m NOT going to behave all prim an proper." Trilly looks up from the barbell she's doing literal curls with to Nick. "Hi, I'm Trilly Gardener. Nice to meet you. Don't suppose you're a basketball fan? The only other american I know of is a major football fan. Nice guy.. just a farm boy type.'



_What is the first name last name stuff is that what elites do?  Seems kind of lame,_ Nick replies, *“Nick, I know basketball, football, track and field, wrestling, mixed martial arts, extreme sports; if you get sweaty and can win, I am all for it.  Phys. Ed. was the only class I got A’s in for sure.  I pretty much grew up on sports; my dad was a football player in high school; I was an all-state wrestler, all-state football, blah blah… now I am just here.”*

*“Started practicing my soccer before coming out here, I didn’t think I would find many American Football fans out here; or Americans at all.  I wonder how much money they sunk into this place, its awesome everything seems top notch from the equipment to the girls,”* he whistles looking around.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 10, 2008)

*Clover, Nick, Trilly:*

Yoshi looks at the new guy like he just found his new best friend.  "Haha, dude, I'm with you.  Name's Yoshi, by the way.  This computer thing wants to record me, go ahead.  Everything I do should be captured for posterity," he says with the seemingly ever-present smirk.  He does take note of Clover's unhappiness over it, though.  "Hey, Amy, who's got access to the stuff you record?"

"This system.  This system uses information recorded within the institute to perform its programed mandate," Amy answers.

Yoshi shakes his head.  "'kay, that didn't answer the question, Amy.  Who else has access to the information?  Is it easy to get at?"

"The previous query was answered to the best of this system's ability.  No one else has access to the majority of acquired information.  All information is encrypted and is filtered by its usefulness, as determined by the institute administration.  Students themselves may also provide parameters to store information concerning themselves, though administrative parameters may not be overridden.  Information falling outside provided parameters is immediately deleted," Amy replies.

"Dr. Petrova Stockov created a dynamic encryption code, as well as a number of firewalls, to protect all information gathered by this system.  Unauthorized access is highly prohibitive.  Administrators with clearance may access information provided from any parameters set.  Students may access any information provided from any parameters they set themselves."  Amy pauses before asking, "Did the preceding answer your query to your satisfaction, Yoshi?"

"Yup, think so," Yoshi answers.  "See?  No prob.  But, hey, keep beating on that thing if ya like."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 10, 2008)

Samnell said:


> Jerry caught the tone of voice, and the lack of a smile. _Have to watch for this one._
> 
> "G'day. I'll take you then," Jerry gave her another smile and led the way to the girls' dorm.




Josee nods.  As they walk, she says, "This school, it looks...wrong.  It is too new, I do not like it.  Fathers says its costs him nothing to send me here.  I am not surprised."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 10, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Cody takes a glance at the room, curious but intimidated.  He responds to Emmet, "Hrm, I figured I'd find out who it was when I got there.  I don't mind surprises but I guess it couldn't hurt." the teen says, following Emmet's lead by asking Amy who his room mate was and doing a cursory internet search himself.  It takes him longer to get used to the system than it does Emmet, but he proves competent enough.




"Cody Bryant is sharing quarters with Johnathan Mayors," Amy tells the teen.

_I don't like getting into the habit of making up info on PCs, so, Mimic, if you could tell Cody what he finds on the net concerning your PC, go ahead._


----------



## Samnell (Jul 10, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Josee nods.  As they walk, she says, "This school, it looks...wrong.  It is too new, I do not like it.  Fathers says its costs him nothing to send me here.  I am not surprised."




Yoshi had some good traits, but Jerry wasn't sure about Frenchy.

"Well it is new. No helping it," Jerry made himself say evenly. _Stuck up a might?_


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 10, 2008)

Nick agrees with Yoshi, *“Yeah I don’t think we have anything to worry about, we are monitored all the time in normal life and by far less protected sources then this place.  I have to agree with Yoshi you might be slightly over reacting.”*

*“But just in case we can look into it, umm Amy right?  Is that your name?  Your name is Amy right?”* The youth says looking incredulous up at the ceiling and all around them, _Paranoia, super formal greetings, and super powers… I am not sure if this isn’t a dream or if I am just way too laid back for my own good.  The UN are the good guys if they need to monitor us, I say bring it on… I don’t care if Amy watches me poop._

  Nick smirks at an inward joke, *”Nice to meet you Amy, I am Nick, so what else do you do here, do you cook? Wash windows?  Are you one of those crazed AI things that eventually turn against us mere humans and wipe us off the planet?  I mean if you are, would you tell us?  Also Amy, I can call you Amy right, I am hungry where can I get some food?”*


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2008)

Cover looks around slightly incredulously at the other students as they tell her they are ok with being recorded at all times.  "We have grown up in very different environments."

"Amy, since you say that we are free to set the parameters under which recording are kept, my parameters are simple, absolutely no recording is to be kept that captures my voice or my image.  Now tell us a bit more about these administrative parameters, what do they cover?"

"In answer to everyone's curiosity, the reason I am so concerned is that my actions reflect on more than just myself.  People have expressed confidence in me in the media, so what I do and say reflects back on them, and on my family.  Its a British thing, at least in my families' social circle it is.  Her Royal Highness expressed her confidence that I would be a credit to the Kingdom after the footage of my break out hit the news."


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 10, 2008)

*"Well relax Princess I am sure her Royal Highness will be plenty proud of you after you finish here, but if any paparazzi come a calling I will be sure to warn them about the stern thrashing you gave the punching bag,"* Nick retorts with a smirk.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2008)

Clover gives Nick the same glare that she had turned on the punching bag before she had laid into it, then she starts punching the bag again as she waits for Amy's response.  "Don't call me princess."  she says tells the black kid between blows.  For those who know martial arts, Clover style of punches and kicks looks a lot like the hand to hand combat that they use in the British armed forces, though there is a lot more strikes with the offhand than is normal.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 10, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Clover gives Nick the same glare that she had turned on the punching bag before she had laid into it, then she starts punching the bag again as she waits for Amy's response.  "Don't call me princess."  she says tells the black kid between blows.  For those who know martial arts, Clover style of punches and kicks looks a lot like the hand to hand combat that they use in the British armed forces, though there is a lot more strikes with the offhand than is normal.



Nick cracks a wry smile, *"Sure thing your Highness."*


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 10, 2008)

"Johnathan Mayors? I wonder how he will react to your friend Raph. Looks like I'm stuck with the name of some important man's son, which may have positive or negative consequences. I still wish we were not forced to share rooms, which, given the overcapacity of the school, seems unnecessary."

"So, should we continue our tour? I don't want to spend all day here just yet," Emmet says with a smile. "It is surprising that we have not yet managed to bump into any other students exploring the facility. I wonder where the rest of the student body is currently congregating."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2008)

Samnell said:


> Yoshi had some good traits, but Jerry wasn't sure about Frenchy.
> 
> "Well it is new. No helping it," Jerry made himself say evenly. _Stuck up a might?_




"And in the middle of a jungle that was once a desert," Josee adds.  "If they are changing it anyway, why not to something more like a resort town?  If I want to be this hot and humid, I would be sunning myself on the beach, no?"

She looks at Jerry as they walk, and it's almost as though she finally just noticed him.  "Your accent, you are Australian, no?  Some very nice beaches there."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 11, 2008)

Agamon said:


> She looks at Jerry as they walk, and it's almost as though she finally just noticed him.  "Your accent, you are Australian, no?  Some very nice beaches there."




"Great beaches. Grew up on 'em," Jerry nodded.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> *“But just in case we can look into it, umm Amy right?  Is that your name?  Your name is Amy right?”*




"This system responds to the name Amy," the computer acknowledges.



Vanifae said:


> Nick smirks at an inward joke, *”Nice to meet you Amy, I am Nick, so what else do you do here, do you cook? Wash windows?  Are you one of those crazed AI things that eventually turn against us mere humans and wipe us off the planet?  I mean if you are, would you tell us?  Also Amy, I can call you Amy right, I am hungry where can I get some food?”*




"This system supplies monitoring and security within institute grounds, provides a messaging service for those on institute grounds, and supplies information as inquired by those with clearance.  This system is not programmed to cook or clean and has no motivation beyond its programmed mandate," it replies, not really seeing the humor in the joke.  "The cafeteria is located in the western wing.  Food is supplied to students, faculty and registered guests only."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Cover looks around slightly incredulously at the other students as they tell her they are ok with being recorded at all times.  "We have grown up in very different environments."
> 
> "Amy, since you say that we are free to set the parameters under which recording are kept, my parameters are simple, absolutely no recording is to be kept that captures my voice or my image.  Now tell us a bit more about these administrative parameters, what do they cover?"




"Request processed.  Be aware that any incidental recording of your voice or image may be saved as a result of another student's parameters, as well as by any parameters set by administration," Amy replies.  "Administration parameters are set in accordance to the Rules and Regulations chapter of the Student Handbook, supplied to each student as a part of their student's kit and available online at the institute's internet website."



> "In answer to everyone's curiosity, the reason I am so concerned is that my actions reflect on more than just myself.  People have expressed confidence in me in the media, so what I do and say reflects back on them, and on my family.  Its a British thing, at least in my families' social circle it is.  Her Royal Highness expressed her confidence that I would be a credit to the Kingdom after the footage of my break out hit the news."




"I'm with the guys, Clo, it's not a big deal," Stacy tells the British teen.  "I kinda, sorta see what you mean, but, like, wouldn't the paparazzi be all over you out there?  You said your breakout was all over the news over there, so aren't you, like, better off in here, even with Big Sister watching?"

Yoshi can't help but nearly double over laughing at what Nick says, adding a pantomime with a really bad British accent to boot, "Oh my, the paper's got another picture of me without my knickers, whatever shall I do?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 11, 2008)

Nick gestures to the teens, *"Clover, babe, I didn’t mean to make you more angry if I did, just trying to keep things loose around here; we have enough problems being elites as it is without trying to kill each other.  Later we should hook up, show you some Jujitsu moves, might help broaden your horizons,”* the young wrestler winks.  *“I am hitting the cafeteria for some food, any of you want to come along?  Trilly, Yoshi, Clover?  If not I can catch you guys later, I am sure we will all be seeing a bunch of each other..."*

*"You message people too?  Damn that is pretty cool… you lose points for not cooking though; we are going to have to fix that Amy.  Hey can you tell me what room I am in?  Since you seem to know everything… my roommate and all that stuff?”*  He does not wait for an answer he starts walking to get some grub duffel bag over his shoulder once more.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 11, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Yoshi can't help but nearly double over laughing at what Nick says, adding a pantomime with a really bad British accent to boot, "Oh my, the paper's got another picture of me without my knickers, whatever shall I do?"



Nick chuckles, *"Heh... now that would be hot."*


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "Johnathan Mayors? I wonder how he will react to your friend Raph. Looks like I'm stuck with the name of some important man's son, which may have positive or negative consequences. I still wish we were not forced to share rooms, which, given the overcapacity of the school, seems unnecessary."




Manjit frowns at a thought.  "Amy...?" she asks hesitantly, "Do, uh, I have a roommate?"

"Due to circumstances related to your elite abilities, you share quarters with no one, Manjit," Amy answers.

Manjit looks relieved that there wasn't an administrative screw up, but also looks a bit upset when reminded that she is different from everyone else.



Hammerhead said:


> "So, should we continue our tour? I don't want to spend all day here just yet," Emmet says with a smile. "It is surprising that we have not yet managed to bump into any other students exploring the facility. I wonder where the rest of the student body is currently congregating."




Manjit half-smiles and calls on Amy again.  "Amy?  Where is everyone?"

"The majority of students and faculty are currently situated in the courtyard, the cafeteria and the Fitness and Recreation wing of the institute," Amy replies.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 11, 2008)

Trilly shakes her head. "I'm going to do laps, when you're ready to spin down Clover, I'm game to try out being your practice dummy with the swords in exchange for some training with them.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2008)

As the boys continue to tease Clover the room begins to get colder, a lot colder, and Clovers lips are set in a glare. "There is a bit more decorum than that, the media aren't allowed into buildings, and they certainly aren't allowed into people's homes with their recorders. Same with schools. If I were still home I'd be living at King's School and only have to worry about them if I left."

"Yoshi, you and Nick are never gonna ever see my knickers." Clover says, sounding a little offended. The british girl shakes her head and the room warms up again. "My name isn't babe." she tells Nick and goes back to hitting the bag, though its more calm and organized then the savage beatings she'd given before.



			
				Trilly said:
			
		

> Trilly shakes her head. "I'm going to do laps, when you're ready to spin down Clover, I'm game to try out being your practice dummy with the swords in exchange for some training with them.





"I'm set to start now if you want.  Its not really a good idea, to use em against someone if you don't have any armor on.  I'll show you what to do though."


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 11, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Yoshi, you and Nick are never gonna ever see my knickers." Clover says, sounding a little offended.  The british girl shakes her head and the room warms up again.  "My name isn't babe." she tells Nick and goes back to hitting the bag, though its more calm and organized then the savage beatings she'd given before.



*"Got it Clo, catch you later,"* he waves heading for the cafeteria.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 11, 2008)

John stops mid-lift, looking around curiously. "Is it me or did it just get a lot colder in here?"


ooc: John wouldn't have much of a presence on the web, no facebook or myspace. Although his school website would have some information on him, as he was part of the football team (linebacker), as well as his work with the 4h club. A very average student with the grades but well liked if the comments on the blogs and guestsbook is any indication.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "Great beaches. Grew up on 'em," Jerry nodded.




Josee flashes Jerry a look of actual interest, "Really, so then your family owns beach front property?  A summer home?  I spend much of my summers in Monaco, it is quite beautiful."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 11, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Josee flashes Jerry a look of actual interest, "Really, so then your family owns beach front property?  A summer home?  I spend much of my summers in Monaco, it is quite beautiful."




Jerry smiled self-deprecatingly, "Sorry, just my sperm donor owns a surf shop. Nothing like that. Grew up as a beach kid, though."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> *"Got it Clo, catch you later,"* he waves heading for the cafeteria.




"Huh...food, or watch Ice Queen chop up Stretch?  That's tough...food sounds good.  Catchya later, girls," Yoshi says, tagging along with Nick.

"Dude, the girls here are sizzling!" he tells the other teen as they leave the gym.  "I am so going to enjoy this place."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> As the boys continue to tease Clover the room begins to get colder, a lot colder, and Clovers lips are set in a glare. "There is a bit more decorum than that, the media aren't allowed into buildings, and they certainly aren't allowed into people's homes with their recorders. Same with schools. If I were still home I'd be living at King's School and only have to worry about them if I left."




"I dunno about that, Clo," Stacy replies.  "Like, there was this girl in my class last semester, and this other stupid chick totally got mad at her for stealing her boyfriend, so she, like, used her phone to make a video of her in the girl's locker room without the other girl knowing, and then uploaded it to YouTube.  It wasn't there long, but...huh, guess what I mean is, if someone really wants to get a picture of you, they totally will, you know?  At least whatever Amy's got is harder to get a hold of then a camera..."  She shrugs, not sure if what she said made any sense.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2008)

Mimic said:


> John stops mid-lift, looking around curiously. "Is it me or did it just get a lot colder in here?"




Jimmy gets up from the leg press, and as he swings his feet hit the floor, it makes an audible 'thooom'.  He looks down at the bench he sits on.  "Damn, what the hell is this made out of?"

He pauses and looks at John, "Yeah man, it is colder in here.  Someone turn up the AC?"

Amadi notices Yoshi and another teen leave the gym.  "I think I'll go check out the gym," he says.  As he leaves, he almost bumps into Kiyana, who is finally leaving the pool area.  They stop, talk to one another for a few moments, and then both leave together.

"Damn, that dude is slick," Jimmy says with a grin.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2008)

Samnell said:


> Jerry smiled self-deprecatingly, "Sorry, just my sperm donor owns a surf shop. Nothing like that. Grew up as a beach kid, though."




The look of interest quickly become undisguised disdain.  "I see," is all she says.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 11, 2008)

Agamon said:


> The look of interest quickly become undisguised disdain.  "I see," is all she says.




_And that's enough of that. Should trip her up in shadows or something, but then I'd be the one in hot water._

"Girls' dorm is there," Jerry pointed at the still somewhat distant building, not bothering to be especially precise. "I'm off to the library."

Without waiting for an answer, Jerry headed in that direction. _No need to waste more time with that when I can be looking up pictures of the Red Sea coast for good beaches to visit._


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 11, 2008)

"I suppose that's a small blessing. I am a little worried since I have never really had to share a room before. Do you two have any other siblings?" While talking, Emmet shuts off his computer and gets up from his chair, exiting the room. "So do we want to continue our academically oriented tour and head to the school's library, or try to find some other students in the cafeteria?"

_Who would want to go to the gymnasium?_


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2008)

"Amy, what is the limit of the parameters that students are allowed to set?  Can someone, Yoshi for example decide he wants all of the girls at the school recorded in their dorm rooms?  How would that interact with the parameter I just set of never being recorded?  Can students set up parameters on other people, or are they just allowed to set up parameters for how they themselves  are recorded?"

"Also Amy, when a new Parameter is set that touches on me in anyway, even incidentally I wish to be informed of it."


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 11, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Dude, the girls here are sizzling!" he tells the other teen as they leave the gym.  "I am so going to enjoy this place."



    Nick shrugs, *“I have seen better… but this place is… well it’s damn nice, too nice if you ask me; someone dropped a crap ton of money on this place.  The Ice Queen back there was a little much; I guess she is someone famous or something.  Either way I am not impressed.  Hopefully there are some cooler people at the cafeteria or this is going to be a long school year.”*

_Mental note, steer clear of the Ice Queen,_ Nick keeps walking and asks Yoshi a question, *“So what are you in for?”*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 11, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "I'm set to start now if you want.  Its not really a good idea, to use em against someone if you don't have any armor on.  I'll show you what to do though."




"Not a problem. I'm a bit tougher than I look. When those goons came to get us.. well the reason my gran and uncle survived was I took four .44 rounds to the chest as well as a face full of double ought buck. I'm 'flexible' remember?" Trilly says with a grin.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 11, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Damn, that dude is slick," Jimmy says with a grin.




"Yea, I reckon he is," He says watching the two people leave. "Just not sure if its right is all." He adds in the last part with some concern in his voice.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "Girls' dorm is there," Jerry pointed at the still somewhat distant building, not bothering to be especially precise. "I'm off to the library."
> 
> Without waiting for an answer, Jerry headed in that direction.




Josee watches Jerry walk away, pausing before calling out., "Uh, merci...."  She turns to make the rest of the way herself.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "I suppose that's a small blessing. I am a little worried since I have never really had to share a room before. Do you two have any other siblings?" While talking, Emmet shuts off his computer and gets up from his chair, exiting the room. "So do we want to continue our academically oriented tour and head to the school's library, or try to find some other students in the cafeteria?"




"I have a little sister, Bina," Manjit says.  "We shared a room before...."  She pauses.  "I am not hungry.  I would like to see the library.  Cody?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Amy, what is the limit of the parameters that students are allowed to set?  Can someone, Yoshi for example decide he wants all of the girls at the school recorded in their dorm rooms?  How would that interact with the parameter I just set of never being recorded?  Can students set up parameters on other people, or are they just allowed to set up parameters for how they themselves  are recorded?"
> 
> "Also Amy, when a new Parameter is set that touches on me in anyway, even incidentally I wish to be informed of it."




"Parameters may only be set involving the student making the request.  Request processed," Amy replies.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick shrugs, *“I have seen better… but this place is… well it’s damn nice, too nice if you ask me; someone dropped a crap ton of money on this place.  The Ice Queen back there was a little much; I guess she is someone famous or something.  Either way I am not impressed.  Hopefully there are some cooler people at the cafeteria or this is going to be a long school year.”*
> 
> _Mental note, steer clear of the Ice Queen,_ Nick keeps walking and asks Yoshi a question, *“So what are you in for?”*




Yoshi blurs forward in the hallway, coming to a stop fifteen feet away.  "Speeding," he says with a smirk.  "That, and being too cool without a license.  You?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "Not a problem. I'm a bit tougher than I look. When those goons came to get us.. well the reason my gran and uncle survived was I took four .44 rounds to the chest as well as a face full of double ought buck. I'm 'flexible' remember?" Trilly says with a grin.




"Really?  Bullets, like, bounce off of you?" Stacy says, intrigued.  "Do you still feel like...uh, y'know, normal?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 11, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Josee watches Jerry walk away, pausing before calling out., "Uh, merci...."  She turns to make the rest of the way herself.




Without turning, Jerry waved back at her. _Oh, now she's offended. Walks around with her nose up in the air and what's she expect?_

Not giving it any further thought, Jerry made for the library.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "Not a problem. I'm a bit tougher than I look. When those goons came to get us.. well the reason my gran and uncle survived was I took four .44 rounds to the chest as well as a face full of double ought buck. I'm 'flexible' remember?" Trilly says with a grin.




"They are still weapons love, even if your super tough you need to treat a weapon with respect. When people don't treat them with their due respect, thats how accidents happen. They were used to kill people who were wearing 3 stone of armor, er 45 pounds in a measure a yank would know.  Besides, even of my work out suit is as good as a tac vest, I'd still have all manner of funny bruises that I wouldn't love having to explain."  Clover says, handing the practice blade to Trilly.

"Its a lot less prancing around and swinging then most people think.  It doesn't even have to be a fancy swing, since that just makes it hard to put all your weight behind it."  the british girl says, stepping away from Trilly so she has a wide area to swing in.

"Show me some nice simple swings, let me know what I have to work with."


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 11, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Yoshi blurs forward in the hallway, coming to a stop fifteen feet away. "Speeding," he says with a smirk. "That, and being too cool without a license. You?"



    Nick smirks, _Wow is this guy for real?  I mean yeah he was funny but seriously too cool… how old are you 13?  Oh well he may be amusing to have around at least, probably a poser wanting to feel cool.  Better company then the Ice Queen and crew, man I miss my old friends, and I am surprised I even thought that._  He nods with approval, *“That is a sweet deal, you should get a deal with Nike or something, with that kind of speed.  I could have used a receiver or tailback like you at my old school.”*

*“Played quarterback for the team, wrestled in the winter, did baseball in the spring; track and field over the summer.  Jujitsu all year round; took some Muay Thai when we lived in Thailand for a year before we moved back to Arkansas so my mom could be a professor or something.  I wanted to get into MMA after High School/College depending on if I couldn’t ride out a sports scholarship and get into the pros… but yeah that isn’t exactly going to work now,”* Nick shakes his head with frustration still smirking.

_I had it all planned out, everything was working according to plan; Universities were lined up, grades were satisfactory… All-State two years in a row… then yeah I had to be an elite and ruin everything… disqualified, lost all my wins, cost my team a championship… yeah good times.  Not to mention dealing with the parental units,_ Nick thinks back on the good times.  He glances to Yoshi, *“I hope the rest of the students aren’t as stuck up as the Ice Queen, or that is going to make for some real dull parties.  I wonder how old that one instructor was, I think her name was Jun Min… telling you man older chicks are where it’s at… College girls are the best girls, as long as you seem older yourself.”*

_Might as well make small talk… I am going to be here a while._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 11, 2008)

Cody feels relieved that it sounds like he has another American as a room mate, not that he doesn't mind meeting people from other cultures but it would be easier to live with someone who understood his own culture.  _I wonder how cool he'll be about..._ his mind wanders, before realizing people were asking him questions.

"Oh yeah, definitely the library." he responds, continuing walking.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 11, 2008)

"Well I'll try." Trilly says trying out a pose like a fencer's though she's having issues using the sword like a foil, and is trying out various variations on the hold to get something comfortable and working though a mix of cautious swings and jabs.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2008)

"No, no."  Clover says quickly, when the Trilly tries to hold a bastard sword like a foil, she may be strong enough to but that wasn't really the point.  She moves up quickly from behind Trilly and puts her arms around those of the taller girl, very much aware of the fact that her front was pushing into the southern girl's back.  "Here, let me guide you.  This isn't one of those poncy foils that fencers use, its modeled after a hand and a half sword.  They had points for stabbing sure enough but the real strength was the slashes, like this." Clover said, moving the blade through a horizontal slash with Trilly's hands still on it. The red heead was very much aware of what the movement was doing to her, if not to Trilly, and she let her hands drop and backed up quickly, her cheeks a little pink in embarresment.

"Like that.  Now you try a few."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 12, 2008)

"Alrighty, I'll give that a try. I just fooled around with a mock blade one or two times at a SCA event in Fayetteville an watched a lot of movies like the Princess bride." Trilly says as she gives a few full torso strikes and then a few broad swipes with the blade.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2008)

"Better love, you have to remember to put your hips into it, you need to wring as much strength out of the stroke as you can.  Most of the fighters are guys, meaning they'll be stronger than us, and mostly stronger than us too, so your gonna want to deflect their attacks, not stop them.  So practice that."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 12, 2008)

Trilly smiles at that. It was fun to watch the so 'open and out' girl blushing. And she does as she is told, putting her hips into the swing and doing a full swing.

"Like that sweetie?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 12, 2008)

*Cody, Emmet, Jerry*

Cody, Emmet and Manjit make it to the library.  As one would expect, there are a lot of books lining shelves in the large two-floor room.  Tables are dispersed throughout, as well as single seat cubicles for studying and privacy, and areas with more comfortable chairs for lounging.  Tables with computer terminals line the entire east wall, about twenty terminals all told.

Near the entrance is a terminal used to sign out books and there isn't anyone else here at the moment.  As the teens begin to have a look around, Jerry enters.  Manjit looks up at the new arrival, but doesn't say anything.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 12, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Near the entrance is a terminal used to sign out books and there isn't anyone else here at the moment.  As the teens begin to have a look around, Jerry enters.  Manjit looks up at the new arrival, but doesn't say anything.




_Oh, it's the cute one with the girlfriend, but no girlfriend._ Recognizing the group from the gathering earlier, Jerry went right over.

"G'day, I'm Jerry," his eyes lingered for a moment over the cute one in his glasses. He liked freckles, but the glasses really did the job. Why were the cute ones all straight?


----------



## Agamon (Jul 12, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick smirks, _Wow is this guy for real?  I mean yeah he was funny but seriously too cool… how old are you 13?  Oh well he may be amusing to have around at least, probably a poser wanting to feel cool.  Better company then the Ice Queen and crew, man I miss my old friends, and I am surprised I even thought that._  He nods with approval, *“That is a sweet deal, you should get a deal with Nike or something, with that kind of speed.  I could have used a receiver or tailback like you at my old school.”*




"Yeah..." Yoshi says, nodding.  "That would be wicked.  Be in commercials and stuff, make some sweet bread?  Gonna have to look into that..."



Vanifae said:


> *“Played quarterback for the team, wrestled in the winter, did baseball in the spring; track and field over the summer.  Jujitsu all year round; took some Muay Thai when we lived in Thailand for a year before we moved back to Arkansas so my mom could be a professor or something.  I wanted to get into MMA after High School/College depending on if I couldn’t ride out a sports scholarship and get into the pros… but yeah that isn’t exactly going to work now,”* Nick shakes his head with frustration still smirking.




"Bummer, dude, but hey, don't kid yourself, this elite business is the best thing to happen to all of us, I guarantee," the Asian teens replies.  "Fame, money, girls, it's gonna be the sweet life, man."



Vanifae said:


> He glances to Yoshi, *“I hope the rest of the students aren’t as stuck up as the Ice Queen, or that is going to make for some real dull parties.  I wonder how old that one instructor was, I think her name was Jun Min… telling you man older chicks are where it’s at… College girls are the best girls, as long as you seem older yourself.”*




"The chick that was yelling at the other chick outside?  She sure doesn't hurt the eyes, but that's one helluva temper.  Plus, if she is an instructor, good luck getting into those pants, more trouble than it's worth, you ask me," he says with a grin.  "I've met a few of the other girls, there is a lot of potential here, dude."

The two enter the cafeteria.  The well lit room has two tiers, tables and chairs dominate the upper tier, which is perhaps five feet higher than the lower tier, which also has tables and chairs, but also an order counter, a cold food and beverage display and some smorg tables containing a number of different foods of all styles.

There are a number of students and faculty members here.  The ones that stand out are a guy that Nick spoke to in the courtyard, named Erik, a skinny German musician sitting at one table eating and talking to a girl.  Neither of you has met the other, but you recognize her as the Arabic girl that Jin Min got mad at, she sits alone, poking at some food on her plate.  There are quite a few open tables, as well.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 12, 2008)

Emmet adjusts his glasses, then raises a hand in greeting. "Hi Jerry, I'm Emmet, as my name tag so purposefully states. From California, Santa Clara County, actually. Due to greeting and accent I assume you are from Australia?"

"Your Elite abilities must be quite fascinating to effect such a change in physical appearance. My own gifts are concentrated in mental enhancement, specifically hypercognition."

Emmet glances around the library, then back to Jerry. "Quite the place, hmm?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 12, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> Emmet adjusts his glasses, then raises a hand in greeting. "Hi Jerry, I'm Emmet, as my name tag so purposefully states. From California, Santa Clara County, actually. Due to greeting and accent I assume you are from Australia?"




"Guess it's hard to hide," Jerry shrugged. "Sydney specifically."



> "Your Elite abilities must be quite fascinating to effect such a change in physical appearance. My own gifts are concentrated in mental enhancement, specifically hypercognition."




"They bleed into my clothes too, so everything goes black or white," Jerry's shadow rose up and swallowed him and he instantly reappeared about a foot to the side. "But it's handy, I can go anywhere I get a look at for a couple dozen k at leas. Not really sure how far's the limit. I can move things and turn the lights down too."

"So, uh, hypercognition? That lets you make shoes really fast with your mind? Could use some mental enhancement with my maths," Jerry smiled.



> Emmet glances around the library, then back to Jerry. "Quite the place, hmm?"




"It's pretty good for a library," Jerry glanced around. "Wonder if they got a picture book on good surfing by the Red Sea. I see one of those I can go there on the weekends maybe."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 12, 2008)

"Just black and white, or different shades of grey? And does transformation limit itself to apparel, or any object in constant physical proximity, such as a watch or wallet?" Emmet asks, his eyes lighting up with the thrill of an unexplained phenomenon. "You look pretty cool though," he adds, a tad embarrassed. 

"I actually have an interesting idea for a device that acts as a sort of teleporter, although it would require a preset beacon. Do you conserve velocity through your jumps? Sorry. "

"No, it speeds the processing speed of the neurons in my brain. No appreciative increase in nerve conduction velocities though; I'm still limited to conscious physical reactions of .22 seconds."

"You enjoy surfing," Emmet asks, feigning interest. California was inundated with the influence of the surfer culture, and Emmet was rather sick of it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> Trilly smiles at that. It was fun to watch the so 'open and out' girl blushing. And she does as she is told, putting her hips into the swing and doing a full swing.
> 
> "Like that sweetie?"




"Thats bang on.  It'll take a while for the reflexes and the muscle memory to get built up, but yea, thats the general idea.  Like I said though, it takes a lot of practice if you want to have a serious go at it, but for just funning around your dead on."  Clover says, grinning at Trilly.  Damned if the yank wasn't the perfect mate, fun, adventurous, wanting to try new things, and dead sexy.  Though that last wasn't really good for a mate so much as a girlfriend, or boyfriend.  That line of reasoning was not a good one to be on after she'd already run into problems with people being uncomfortable, with her, she definitely didn't want to screw her and Trilly as mates.

"Nick and Yoshi did have a point about food, the most substantial thing I've eaten today was a bit of an egg sandwhich.  Are you hungry at all Trilly? Stacey?  I figure we can finish the work out and then get cleaned up and go eat.  How does that sound?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 12, 2008)

_That is true, I really hadn’t looked into what I could do with these powers; I think me and this dude can be friends.  We think alike, well sort of alike,_ Nick chuckles, *“You’re right, we got the sweet life ahead of us…”*

  Nick focuses on getting food, lots of fruit, chicken, steamed vegetables, and a couple plates of dessert.  Nick continues speaking to Yoshi, *“It’s all about the challenge Yoshi; my dad always told me, if you don’t have to work for it, then it won’t mean much to you after you get it.  Plus I always dream big, I can’t be bothered with being content with what I have… there is always more man.  Always.”*

  He scans the cafeteria, *“Let’s say hello to the student body shall we?”*  The area around his body warps as he bends time and space, via gravity; he focuses on a chair next to the Arabic girl.  Both points become one and he simply slides into the new position instantly.  

  Nick puts his plate down, *“Sorry I hate to see a girl eat alone, my name’s Nick; so what do they have you in for?”*  He puts his duffel bag down behind his chair and starts eating through some grapes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 12, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Thats bang on.  It'll take a while for the reflexes and the muscle memory to get built up, but yea, thats the general idea.  Like I said though, it takes a lot of practice if you want to have a serious go at it, but for just funning around your dead on."  Clover says, grinning at Trilly.  Damned if the yank wasn't the perfect mate, fun, adventurous, wanting to try new things, and dead sexy.  Though that last wasn't really good for a mate so much as a girlfriend, or boyfriend.  That line of reasoning was not a good one to be on after she'd already run into problems with people being uncomfortable, with her, she definitely didn't want to screw her and Trilly as mates.
> 
> "Nick and Yoshi did have a point about food, the most substantial thing I've eaten today was a bit of an egg sandwhich.  Are you hungry at all Trilly? Stacey?  I figure we can finish the work out and then get cleaned up and go eat.  How does that sound?"





Trilly nods as she moves though a cycle of moves, the blade becoming more confortable in her hands as she tries it. She wondered what it would be like swinging this blade as she extends her arms with the swing. That would be a LOT of speed over a bigger distance.

"Always.. I'm a growing girl, over 10 feet at full stretch." Trilly grins as she looks over at the girls. "Well for now, they think I could top out more than that in the end."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2008)

"Well, so what exactly does your stretching let you do?  I mean, can you stretch just certain bits like your arms and legs, or can you stretch all of you?"  Clover asks curiously, wondering what it'd be like to be able to stretch herself.  "I bet there's a load of boys that'd love to have your power, probably'd never leave their rooms with it if they could manage." Clover jokes bawdly.

"Naw, go on, whats it really like then to be stretchen?  Does it feel weird to be able to feel things when your all stretched out then?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 12, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "Just black and white, or different shades of grey? And does transformation limit itself to apparel, or any object in constant physical proximity, such as a watch or wallet?"




"It's mostly clothes, but my toothbrush went black too. Sometimes usually things darken or lighten over a couple of days or a couple of wearings if its clothes. Works faster if I'm using my powers a lot with it."



> Emmet asks, his eyes lighting up with the thrill of an unexplained phenomenon. "You look pretty cool though," he adds, a tad embarrassed.




Jerry straightened a bit and struck a parody of a model's pose, gazing with blank intensity at nothing in particular for a moment before laughing. "I like it too. Took some getting used to but it's easy to spot me in group pictures now."



> "I actually have an interesting idea for a device that acts as a sort of teleporter, although it would require a preset beacon. Do you conserve velocity through your jumps? Sorry. "




"You mean you could make a machine to do it? Cool. D'you want to study how I do it for ideas? I met another guy that teleports too. Might help out."



> "No, it speeds the processing speed of the neurons in my brain. No appreciative increase in nerve conduction velocities though; I'm still limited to conscious physical reactions of .22 seconds."




"Like superspeed for your brain? I like it. You could go on a quiz show."



> "You enjoy surfing," Emmet asks, feigning interest. California was inundated with the influence of the surfer culture, and Emmet was rather sick of it.




Jerry nodded enthusiastically, "Anything in water, really, but surfing and swimming are the main things. You surf? I was going to do some research on good spots on the Red Sea."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 12, 2008)

Cody was already busying himself with books whenever Jerry entered, looking at the nearest shelf.  He planned on finding books on the Elite phenomenon written by the two professors they had just met, but those thoughts quickly went away when Jerry seemingly appeared out of nowhere.

_I bet he just casually walked up like a normal person_ Cody thinks, correcting himself, _I was just too preoccupied with what I was doing..._

His mind trails off as he takes in Jerry's appearance, pleasantly sizing him up for a second before his brain kicked 'on' again.  He listened on the trade between Emmet and the new guy, coming into the conversation when he realized Emmet didn't really care for surfing much.

"Nice to meet you Jerry, my name's Cody." Cody says, his voice quiet but confident.  He offers his hand to shake while nodding his head towards the other elite in the room, "That's Manjit, she's pretty cool.  If she keeps a fair distance, it doesn't mean she isn't friendly, 'kay?"

"So you surf a lot?  I'm from New York, we've got beaches but I haven't gone surfing before.  Can't imagine I'd be that good at it anyways, I can swim but I'm pretty sure I've seen eight-year olds out-lap me at the gym." Cody jokes with a tone of self-deprecating humor followed with a smile. 

"How long have you been surfing?  Is it pretty difficult?" he asks with genuine interest...probably more in the speaker than the question, Cody admits to himself, though he hides it well.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 13, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Well, so what exactly does your stretching let you do?  I mean, can you stretch just certain bits like your arms and legs, or can you stretch all of you?"  Clover asks curiously, wondering what it'd be like to be able to stretch herself.  "I bet there's a load of boys that'd love to have your power, probably'd never leave their rooms with it if they could manage." Clover jokes bawdly.
> 
> "Naw, go on, whats it really like then to be stretchen?  Does it feel weird to be able to feel things when your all stretched out then?"




"I can pretty much stretch anything. And yes, I'm sure if I was into them, boys would find that VERY interesting." Trilly says with a smirk as she shows off by streching her fingers out, then her arms then switches to elongating her neck. I can deform and stretch my body to the point to allow me to go down a 1 inch diameter pipe."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 13, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "Nice to meet you Jerry, my name's Cody." Cody says, his voice quiet but confident.




"G'day," Jerry eagerly shook Cody's hand, looking him right in the eyes and forgetting what he was doing for a half-second.



> "That's Manjit, she's pretty cool.  If she keeps a fair distance, it doesn't mean she isn't friendly, 'kay?"




"We're all different. Fine by me. Pleasure to meet you, Manjit."



> "So you surf a lot?  I'm from New York, we've got beaches but I haven't gone surfing before.  Can't imagine I'd be that good at it anyways, I can swim but I'm pretty sure I've seen eight-year olds out-lap me at the gym." Cody jokes with a tone of self-deprecating humor followed with a smile.




_That can be fixed_ Jerry smiled, "It's my life. Pretty easy once you get used to it, especially with the swimming already down. I used to swim competitively if you want some tips," Jerry offered. _And that sounded like a line. It was a line! He's got a girlfriend. Has to be, doesn't look a thing like him to be a sister. Bet they got their powers making out somewhere._

"Or, y'know, just to do it socially or whatever. I taught a few friends to surf fairly well back home too."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "I can pretty much stretch anything. And yes, I'm sure if I was into them, boys would find that VERY interesting." Trilly says with a smirk as she shows off by streching her fingers out, then her arms then switches to elongating her neck. I can deform and stretch my body to the point to allow me to go down a 1 inch diameter pipe."




"I didn't mean it like...I mean what boy wouldn't wish he'd have the power to make the wedding tackle bit large...er what?"  Clover says, the line of thought breaking off completely when she realizes what the other girl had actually said.

"Really?" she asks cautiously, wondering if the other girl was funning her, she also looked over at Stacey to see how she'd take her roommate's pronouncement.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 13, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "I didn't mean it like...I mean what boy wouldn't wish he'd have the power to make the wedding tackle bit large...er what?"  Clover says, the line of thought breaking off completely when she realizes what the other girl had actually said.
> 
> "Really?" she asks cautiously, wondering if the other girl was funning her, she also looked over at Stacey to see how she'd take her roommate's pronouncement.




"The folks at Duke put me though some riguour tests. I can do pretty much any diameter over about an inch, slide under doors, at least good enough to slip my hand up and undo them from the other side. Only a few doors in the university were tight enough for me to NOT slip under them." As she tells her friends that she 'twists' her hand out to the point where she looks like she can do just as she says.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2008)

> "The folks at Duke put me though some riguour tests. I can do pretty much any diameter over about an inch, slide under doors, at least good enough to slip my hand up and undo them from the other side. Only a few doors in the university were tight enough for me to NOT slip under them." As she tells her friends that she 'twists' her hand out to the point where she looks like she can do just as she says.




"No, not that, not that that isn't tops and all, I meant the other thing you said.  Were you serious or just haven' a bit of a go and funning on me?" Clover asks, sounding a bit confused as to what the two girls were actually talking about.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 13, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "No, not that, not that that isn't tops and all, I meant the other thing you said.  Were you serious or just haven' a bit of a go and funning on me?" Clover asks, sounding a bit confused as to what the two girls were actually talking about.





Trilly smiles and winks to Clover. "What ever do you mean? Why don't you just come and ask it?" She looks at Clover as she waits to see the normally cool englishwoman blush and stammer her way though her questions.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2008)

"You are funnin me aren't you, you really are a horrid wanker, you know that?" Clover says, laughing. "Right then, you want to make me ask, then I'll ask." the red head girl says, smiling.

"Trilly, you a bean flicker? A fan of the axe wound? Do you bat for the other team? I think thats how you yanks say it. Bent as a nine pound note? I can keep going if you like, I'd have to slip into other languages though." the red head offers brightly, her cheeks do pink up a bit as she works her way through the euphimisms, but she doesn't stammer.

"Please don't make me keeping gowing, you'll make me blush, and with my complexion I do a fair imitation of the sun."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 13, 2008)

"Whoa.. there were a few I hadn't heard off." Trilly looks a bit thoughtful as she stretches and flicks her hair out of the way, then blinks. 

"Oh..what were you asking?" She tries to keep her face straight but fails and snickers a bit as she looks Clover in the face.  "Yeah.. I am. Sorry to tease but you're soooo easy."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 13, 2008)

*John:*

Jimmy looks over at John.  "Not right?  What's not right?" he asks, confused by the statement.


*Trilly & Clover:*

As the other two girls were swinging swords, Stacy decided to jog some laps around the gym.  She wasn't really the sporty type, but she liked to keep in shape.  She's worked up a good sweat by the time Clover mentions food, so she stops to catch her breath and listens as the conversation changes directions.  She rolls her eyes.

"Honestly.  Is it, like, that hard to ask if she's a lesbian? Wow, I've seen straights embarrassed by gays, but this is..." she trails off, looking at Trilly, and it's almost like you can hear the gerbil spinning in its wheel as she tilts her head in thought.

"Huh," she says with a pause.  Then another, "huh."  Another pause.  "It's not a big deal," she states, then asks, "it's not a big deal, right?"  She looks a wee bit confused.


*Nick:*

Yoshi, grabbing some food, watches Nick use his power to move from one spot to the chair at the table.  "That's wild," he notes to himself, taking his time to make his own way to a chair at the table.

The girl at the table looks surprised by Nick's abrupt entrance.  Chewing some food, she looks over at another table.  Jun Min, who's sitting with a few of her colleagues, looks back over at her at nearly the same time.  She turns back to the the two guys.  _"Hi.  I'm Layla,"_ they both mentally hear in their native languages.  _"Telepathy, in case it's not obvious,"_ she adds, with a bit if a smile.  _"Is your power sneaking up on people?"_ she jokes to Nick.

"Whoa, that's not weird," Yoshi says at the voice in his head.


*Jerry, Cody, Emmet:*

Manjit silently waves at Jerry with a bit of a nervous smile.  "Nice to meet you, too, Jerry," she says as she makes her way back to the group, but keeping her distance.  She doesn't say much else, listening in on the conversation.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 13, 2008)

"Uh, yeah, that'd be fine." Cody replies, flustered but mostly keeping his cool.   "It could be a fun social event, but give me a lesson or two beforehand so I don't flop face-first into the water."

"I imagine Raph would wanna learn too." he says as an afterthought, smirking as he gets a funny mental image of his guardian angel trying to surf on a giant wave.

"Wanna go look for that book of yours?  Surfing around the Red Sea, right?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 13, 2008)

Nick blinks, *“Wow that is kickass… weird but kickass.”*

*“Alright Layla… so you can like send or read thoughts right?  That is pretty damn cool, never met anyone that could do that.  So can you read minds too?”* Nick smirks, _Like can you hear this, testing one, two, three… I am not sure how this works.  Hell maybe you can’t read this?  And no my power isn’t just sneaking up on people… well not usually.  I have an innate sense of finding the most interesting people… kind of like radar._

  Nick smirks while eating a plum, *“Call me Nick, and although I can’t read minds I can control gravity in a variety of ways.  No I don’t understand how it works I just do what I do.”*  Nick gives Layla a genuine smile, _Things just got interesting here._

*“This is my pal Yoshi, we go all the way back to about ten minutes ago, which pretty much makes us BFFs,”* he jokes.  Nick follows that up with a thought, _If you can hear my thoughts, then give me a wink._


----------



## Samnell (Jul 13, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "It could be a fun social event, but give me a lesson or two beforehand so I don't flop face-first into the water."




"It's a plan," Jerry agreed. 



> "I imagine Raph would wanna learn too."[/COLOR] he says as an afterthought, smirking as he gets a funny mental image of his guardian angel trying to surf on a giant wave.




_The girlfriend. Right. Well, it's still more people in the water._

"Raph? That's your girlfriend?" Jerry asked neutrally.



> "Wanna go look for that book of yours?  Surfing around the Red Sea, right?"




"Yeah, I need to get a look at any place I want to teleport to, at least unless it's really obvious like the other side of a door or whatever. I tried to come here from the pictures in the brochure, but I think it's just too far."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 13, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Jimmy looks over at John.  "Not right?  What's not right?" he asks, confused by the statement.




John gets out of the machine and starts to towel off before answering the question. "Don't get me wrong, I am sure your friend is nice and all but shes white and hes," he pauses for a moment. "Well he isn't." He says with a shrug.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 13, 2008)

"Raph...my girlfriend?" Cody asks, stunned for a second.  After that settles in he bellows in laughter.  "No, we're just friends.  Well, sort of.  You can teleport and Emmet's 'hypercognitive', I can uh, summon Raph.  She's basically my guardian angel, although she's been more of a liability recently." he jokes, skirting aside a few facts about himself.

"What's your teleporting like?  I don't mean to dumb it down but is it like hopping?  I mean, if there's somewhere you want to be that's too far to make in one go, can you just teleport to somewhere in between and then do it again?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 13, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "Raph...my girlfriend?" Cody asks, stunned for a second.  After that settles in he bellows in laughter.  "No, we're just friends.  Well, sort of.  You can teleport and Emmet's 'hypercognitive', I can uh, summon Raph.  She's basically my guardian angel, although she's been more of a liability recently." he jokes, skirting aside a few facts about himself.




Jerry gaped for a second before joining in the laughter, "Wouldn't have guessed that one!"

_Doesn't mean he's gay, but at least he's not attached. Interesting, and worth a fair go._



> "What's your teleporting like?  I don't mean to dumb it down but is it like hopping?  I mean, if there's somewhere you want to be that's too far to make in one go, can you just teleport to somewhere in between and then do it again?"




"It's a lot like diving in the ocean, if the ocean were made out of really still shadows. Very peaceful and spiritual, really. I can make stops on the way between places, but only if I know where to get out at. So if my top range is a hundred kilometers or so and I want to go two hundred, I have to have a place I know to pop out at before that first hundred's over. Once I'm there, I can finish the trip. Or that's how it worked when I popped down to the beach in little hops to see if I could."

"I don't need a lot to go on to get somewhere, but I have to have seen it or have a really specific idea where it is. I've seen New York on the telly so I could probably get there if it's inside my range. It's- It doesn't have to be pictures but they help a lot. I need like, a good sense of where I'm going. Without that I don't get lost. I just don't go; it doesn't work."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 13, 2008)

"I would prefer to assume that I could do more than simply win at Jeopardy. Surfing is not really my activity of choice, although it seems like Cody here seems enthusiastic about that activity. Speaking of Raph, hasn't she waited the requisite ten minutes," Emmet queries, pointing at the clock. 

_Those two seem to be getting along quite easily. I envy them their social graces. Jerry seems nice, if crazed about putting a little board in the water and letting waves carry you right back to where you got into the water. Also, I think he's gay._

"It was a pleasure to meet you Jerry. If you were serious about having trouble with mathematics, I could easily assist you. Manjit, you want to head towards the cafeteria for a meal?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2008)

Agamon said:


> As the other two girls were swinging swords, Stacy decided to jog some laps around the gym. She wasn't really the sporty type, but she liked to keep in shape. She's worked up a good sweat by the time Clover mentions food, so she stops to catch her breath and listens as the conversation changes directions. She rolls her eyes.
> 
> "Honestly. Is it, like, that hard to ask if she's a lesbian? Wow, I've seen straights embarrassed by gays, but this is..." she trails off, looking at Trilly, and it's almost like you can hear the gerbil spinning in its wheel as she tilts her head in thought.
> 
> "Huh," she says with a pause. Then another, "huh." Another pause. "It's not a big deal," she states, then asks, "it's not a big deal, right?" She looks a wee bit confused.




Blushing at Stacey's questions and comments, Clover shrugs, with a little smile on her face at the news that an incredibly hot girl that seemed to like her was a lesbian.  "Its depends on your point of view though don't it? I mean you don't have to really worry about it, 9 out of 10 people are straight, so almost any guy that you see woud be open to going out with you.  For us its a bit different, if we see someone we think is shagtastic, the chances are they aren't actually likely to be gay."

"Also, you have to admit Trilly totally looks like sex on legs in that get-up.  Is it so surprising that I might be nervous asking such a hot girl if there is at least a possibility of the two of us getting together at some point?"  Clover asks Stacey, blushing a little more deeply at needing to explain herself.

"I mean, with such a small student body, its possible that I could have been the only one who likes girls here, and that would have meant no one to snog with til after graduation.  If I just liked girls a mean.  Thats bound to make anyone a bit nervous right? That and I've never actually done it before." the british girl says the last part rather fast, making it run together.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 13, 2008)

Agamon said:


> *Trilly & Clover:*
> 
> As the other two girls were swinging swords, Stacy decided to jog some laps around the gym.  She wasn't really the sporty type, but she liked to keep in shape.  She's worked up a good sweat by the time Clover mentions food, so she stops to catch her breath and listens as the conversation changes directions.  She rolls her eyes.
> 
> ...




Trilly shrugs as she listens to Stacy's comment. "I'm not shopping around or trying to convert any girls to the 'other side'. I know what interests me and what I like. Still, I grew up in a small southern town, with a conservative baptist population, so I usually keep quiet about it and to myself. I don't think I plan on advertising too loudly till I get a better feel for how things are on the campus. Gay bashers who can crush trucks might not be too cool to deal with. Figured that Clover could handle it and you needed to know too Stacy."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 13, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "I would prefer to assume that I could do more than simply win at Jeopardy. Surfing is not really my activity of choice, although it seems like Cody here seems enthusiastic about that activity. Speaking of Raph, hasn't she waited the requisite ten minutes," Emmet queries, pointing at the clock.




Jerry shrugged, unperturbed, "Swimming's just as good. Anything with water."



> "It was a pleasure to meet you Jerry. If you were serious about having trouble with mathematics, I could easily assist you. Manjit, you want to head towards the cafeteria for a meal?"




"You're a lifesaver, Ems! I really am awful; barely passed last year."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 13, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick blinks, *“Wow that is kickass… weird but kickass.”*
> 
> *“Alright Layla… so you can like send or read thoughts right?  That is pretty damn cool, never met anyone that could do that.  So can you read minds too?”* Nick smirks, _Like can you hear this, testing one, two, three… I am not sure how this works.  Hell maybe you can’t read this?  And no my power isn’t just sneaking up on people… well not usually.  I have an innate sense of finding the most interesting people… kind of like radar._
> 
> ...




Layla's smile gets wider.  Nick gets the feeling that between the chewing out and the fact she was sitting by herself until he got there because of it, she was looking depressed.  "Pleased to meet you guys," she sends to them.

She looks back at Nick, and follows up with, "I don't need to wink, Yoshi can't hear this.  I need to read your surface thoughts to understand what you're saying, I only speak Arabic.  You control gravity?  That's pretty cool."

Yoshi focuses on his plate, not realizing there's another conversation going on.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 13, 2008)

Mimic said:


> John gets out of the machine and starts to towel off before answering the question. "Don't get me wrong, I am sure your friend is nice and all but shes white and hes," he pauses for a moment. "Well he isn't." He says with a shrug.




"And that's wrong?" Jimmy asks with a bit of a glare.  "They were talking, what's wrong with that?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 13, 2008)

*Clover & Trilly*

"Just joking around, Clo," Stacy says, "no probs."

She looks at Trilly.  "No, I mean, well, I have no problem at all with what you like, y'know?"  She pauses.  "It's just...I dunno...forget it, I'm being weird. Sorry.

"We should get something to eat, but yeah I'm gonna go clean up.  First impressions and everything.  I don't wanna everyone saying, oh hey, look, it's stinky girl," she jokes.  "Meet you at the cafeteria?"

With that, she leaves the gym.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 13, 2008)

*Cody, Emmet, Jerry*

"The cafeteria?" Manjit asks, apprehensively.  "Do you think there'll be a lot poeple there?  I had to sit off to the side for the opening speeches..."  She sighs.  "Maybe they should have just told everybody about me, then they could avoid me as much as I try to avoid them."


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 13, 2008)

Nick nods, _Well that answers my questions, so you can read surface thoughts?  What are brains like water with like surface thoughts I guess being at the top and deeper thoughts deeper in the brain or something?  Interesting analogy I guess, I think that is the right term.  Yeah I am sure it is more then just “Gravity Control” or whatever you want to call it, but it’s the best I can do to explain what I do… it was explained to me once but I sort of zoned out._

*“Heh watch this,”* Nick glances over the table where Jun Min and her peers are having a conversation.  He focuses creating a small zone of higher gravity centered on the table, the plates, cups, and utensils.  Essentially making their forks, plates, and other table items weigh much more then they should.

_This effectively makes objects on the table weigh about 3 tons, Max Load for a Strength of 35 (Power Rank 7 x 5).  Considering it is not selective he may end up making the people their weigh much more too…_

_So you okay, you looked a little lonely over here I hope this Prison… I mean Institute isn’t getting you down or something.  We just have to find the fun in things, no reason to be sad on the first day.  That just makes for a long year,_ Nick adds.

_Once he causes a suitable ruckus, he will drop the gravity field._


----------



## Mimic (Jul 13, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "And that's wrong?" Jimmy asks with a bit of a glare.  "They were talking, what's wrong with that?"




"Nothin wrong with talking," he says with a shrug. "But what happens if they start dating? People should stick to their own kind."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 13, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Samnell*
> _"I don't need a lot to go on to get somewhere, but I have to have seen it or have a really specific idea where it is. I've seen New York on the telly so I could probably get there if it's inside my range. It's- It doesn't have to be pictures but they help a lot. I need like, a good sense of where I'm going. Without that I don't get lost. I just don't go; it doesn't work."_




"An ocean of shadows, that sounds really interesting.  I'm sure we can use the library's resources figure out some spots on the way to the Red Sea if you wanna check it out.  Maybe later though, Emmet's suggestion for food sounds pretty good.  Wanna come with?"  Cody says to Jerry.  Not that he didn't want to be alone with this guy, on some level he just didn't trust himself. 



> Originally posted by *Hammerhead*
> _"I would prefer to assume that I could do more than simply win at Jeopardy. Surfing is not really my activity of choice, although it seems like Cody here seems enthusiastic about that activity. Speaking of Raph, hasn't she waited the requisite ten minutes," Emmet queries, pointing at the clock._




Cody looks at the clock, "Yeah, you're right.  Might as well be fair, she is her own person after all."  Closing his eyes, the teen calls out with a strange emphasis in his voice *"Raph."*, opening his eyes again.

As Raph fades into view, Cody sighs at her. "Please be more careful with technology, I know you didn't mean it but we really need to review over that kind of stuff.  No harm, no foul though, what you broke they said they could fix pretty easily."

Cody steals another look at his handsome new friend, "Jerry this is Raph.  Raph, Jerry.  We're gonna grab some food Raph, you up for it?" he says smiling, knowing that Raph's answer will be enthusiastic.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 13, 2008)

"We can all sit over to the side together." Cody assures Manjit, "Even if they separate you from everyone with stupid stuff like dorms, there's no point in letting it get to you.  Food's simply too important." he jokes, trying to lighten the mood.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 13, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "An ocean of shadows, that sounds really interesting.  I'm sure we can use the library's resources figure out some spots on the way to the Red Sea if you wanna check it out.  Maybe later though, Emmet's suggestion for food sounds pretty good.  Wanna come with?"




"Food's always good," Jerry agreed. "Hope it's good here since we'll be eating a lot of it."



> Cody steals another look at his handsome new friend, "Jerry this is Raph.  Raph, Jerry.  We're gonna grab some food Raph, you up for it?" he says smiling, knowing that Raph's answer will be enthusiastic.




"G'day, Raph. Can't say I ever met an angel before."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 13, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick nods, _Well that answers my questions, so you can read surface thoughts?  What are brains like water with like surface thoughts I guess being at the top and deeper thoughts deeper in the brain or something?  Interesting analogy I guess, I think that is the right term.  Yeah I am sure it is more then just “Gravity Control” or whatever you want to call it, but it’s the best I can do to explain what I do… it was explained to me once but I sort of zoned out._
> 
> *“Heh watch this,”* Nick glances over the table where Jun Min and her peers are having a conversation.  He focuses creating a small zone of higher gravity centered on the table, the plates, cups, and utensils.  Essentially making their forks, plates, and other table items weigh much more then they should.
> 
> _So you okay, you looked a little lonely over here I hope this Prison… I mean Institute isn’t getting you down or something.  We just have to find the fun in things, no reason to be sad on the first day.  That just makes for a long year,_ Nick adds.




The people at the other table become confused at everything seemingly fuses to the table.  A few of them don't immediately understand, but others start scanning the crowd for the culprit right away.   Jun Min doesn't look far, glancing from Layla to Nick.  The look isn't angry, more annoyed.  A spoon is unintentionally flung in the air as he lets his power go.  She shakes her head, and for the most part, the table returns to normal.

Yoshi does his best to suppress a laugh.  "That was cool, dude," he says in a low voice.

Layla can't help but smile, but shakes her head.  _"Hey, don't get me in more trouble!"_ she jokes.

_"The surface thoughts are just easier to read, like large print on a page, deeper thoughts are tougher, like fine print, and a person's mind is like a book, so if I'm looking for something specific, it takes some digging."_  She pauses.  _"But, uh, it's not right to search someone's mind unless they let me.  Even then, it's not cool.  Some people have secrets I'd just a soon not know."_

She shrugs, _"It was my fault, though, I sensed something in that John guy's mind that I found insulting.  I should have known better than to try and find out more, it only made me angrier...not to mention that it made Jun Min angry, too."_  Her lips purse in thought.  _"And I have a funny feeling I just annihilated my rep doing that.  Once word gets out that I can read people's minds without them knowing it..."_ she trails that thought off with a sigh.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 13, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Nothin wrong with talking," he says with a shrug. "But what happens if they start dating? People should stick to their own kind."




Jimmy gives John an incredulous look.  "Their own kind?  Are you ******* kidding me?  You know, I think you'd be better off if you'd a just stayed in whatever hole you climbed out of."  He stands up, bringing his wide 6'6" frame to bear.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 13, 2008)

*Cody, Jerry, Emmet*

"Yes, I guess I have to eat..." Manjit replies with a smile.

Raph appears in an innocent looking pose, hands clasped behind her back, eyes closed, sweet, innocent smile.  It turns to sad, puppy dog eyes as Cody tells her what she did wrong.  "I know, I'm sorry."

She turns to Jerry. "Hi!  I've never met anyone that talks like you, so we're even."  She pauses.  "It does make me want to say, 'toss another snag on the barbie for me bonzer bloke, sheila.'  Does that make sense?"

"Eat?  You have to ask?  Lead the way!" she beams.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2008)

"Right then, we'll meet you at the cafeteria.  I'm going to go clean up too."  Clover agrees, and then ruffles her hair before sweeping it back into place behind her ears.  The redhead was sweating too, and she could definitely use a shower as well.  She hesitated a bit after Stacey left so she could talk to Trilly.

"I'm sorry if I messed things up with you and your roommate by asking.  I've been told I'm too direct for a lady.  My sister told me I was like a bull in a china shop, but my mom tod her no, I was more like a battering ram.  So I am sorry."

"Oh, and in my own self-interest, I think you are absolutely shagtastic looking, and I know you said you weren't looking, but if you ever are..." the british girl says, trailing off, and then she nods and leaves the gym, taking her swords with her back to her dorm room.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 13, 2008)

_Yeah well if anything comes back on you just blame me, I am sure the staff will believe it,_ Nick smirks, _And if they don’t I can give them plenty of reason to believe that.  But most of all I think every student here has probably done something that they are not too proud especially with our new powers.  At least I know I have…_

*“Yeah I guess, Jun Min is one cool cat, I half expected her to go off… interesting,”* Nick adds.

_Yeah many people have ugly thoughts, I have been there, if I could change people’s minds about well a lot of things I would… best thing you can do is probably just ignore the jerk.  Don’t worry about your reputation, you are part of my crew now… and I protect my crew,_ Nick thinks.

*“I got nothing to hide, if you happen to read my thoughts have at it… but I will warn you, I don’t censor my thoughts very often.  Course half the time I don’t even make sense in my thoughts so you might come in handy to help me sort them out,”* Nick smirks.

_If you don’t mind me asking, what student gave you the bad vibes, what did you see?_ Nick asks.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 13, 2008)

_She is absolutely evil._ Cody thinks, humored, as even his willpower melts at the puppy-dog routine and her silly impressions.  Inwardly sighing, he starts walking out of the library.  "It's chow time!" he says enthusiastically.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 13, 2008)

Agamon said:


> She turns to Jerry. "Hi!  I've never met anyone that talks like you, so we're even."  She pauses.  "It does make me want to say, 'toss another snag on the barbie for me bonzer bloke, sheila.'  Does that make sense?"




Jerry cringed. _Was doing so good with not meeting some bloody yank that thinks drop rats are cute and we all ride around on kangaroo back._

"It's from some dumb movie from the Fifties or whatever. Got the whole world thinking we're a bunch of Queenslanders, then that crank came along and stuck his finger up the bum of a bunch of snakes and alligators. Fine thing none of us really sound like that," Jerry declared, entirely oblivious to the fact that he did speak in a very mild version of what Raph was describing.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 13, 2008)

Though it takes Cody a moment to understand exactly what Jerry had said, he understood much more quickly that the other teen was annoyed.  He smirks at the mild hypocrisy but relents nonetheless, "When she does those impressions she doesn't really mean to offend anyone.  She's just a little ADD and hasn't developed that 'appropriateness filter' between her head and mouth that most of us have." Cody explains, looking at Jerry while keeping his pace towards the cafeteria.

"Give her a chance and those impressions may grow on you.  If you ask nicely, she'll do a hilarious one of New Yorkers that manages to turn my face red all the time..." he admits hesitantly. "You are the first Australian she's met though, so when she meets another one someday she'll probably assume they're just like you."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 14, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Right then, we'll meet you at the cafeteria.  I'm going to go clean up too."  Clover agrees, and then ruffles her hair before sweeping it back into place behind her ears.  The redhead was sweating too, and she could definitely use a shower as well.  She hesitated a bit after Stacey left so she could talk to Trilly.
> 
> "I'm sorry if I messed things up with you and your roommate by asking.  I've been told I'm too direct for a lady.  My sister told me I was like a bull in a china shop, but my mom tod her no, I was more like a battering ram.  So I am sorry."
> 
> "Oh, and in my own self-interest, I think you are absolutely shagtastic looking, and I know you said you weren't looking, but if you ever are..." the british girl says, trailing off, and then she nods and leaves the gym, taking her swords with her back to her dorm room.




Trilly falls in step with Clover, her gym bag handing over her shoulder as she matches the pace with the shorter girl. She looked ahead as they walked over towards the dorm, quiet till they actually arrived to the building and stepped inside.

"Let me get a feel for the lay of the land and if you're interested in a date or something then, we'll talk. I just don't want to stand out more than we all do now as Elites. I'll wash up and meet you down here in 20 for the trip to dinner okay?" She says as she collects her key and heads towards her room.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 14, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Though it takes Cody a moment to understand exactly what Jerry had said, he understood much more quickly that the other teen was annoyed.  He smirks at the mild hypocrisy but relents nonetheless, "When she does those impressions she doesn't really mean to offend anyone.  She's just a little ADD and hasn't developed that 'appropriateness filter' between her head and mouth that most of us have." Cody explains, looking at Jerry while keeping his pace towards the cafeteria.




Jerry recovered quickly, "No worries. Guess I'd have it from somebody soon enough. So you yanks got a bunch of hamburgers, guns, and cowboy hats?"

Letting himself slip slightly out of step, Jerry fell behind Cody and decided that he could probably stand to be in that position more often.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 14, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Jimmy gives John an incredulous look.  "Their own kind?  Are you ******* kidding me?  You know, I think you'd be better off if you'd a just stayed in whatever hole you climbed out of."  He stands up, bringing his wide 6'6" frame to bear.




"I'm reckoning that your opinion means squat," unconsciously straightening himself so he can be more imposing. "Now, I don't want to be hurtin anyone on my first day, so if you were smart you would just be moving along, you understand me?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> Trilly falls in step with Clover, her gym bag handing over her shoulder as she matches the pace with the shorter girl. She looked ahead as they walked over towards the dorm, quiet till they actually arrived to the building and stepped inside.
> 
> "Let me get a feel for the lay of the land and if you're interested in a date or something then, we'll talk. I just don't want to stand out more than we all do now as Elites. I'll wash up and meet you down here in 20 for the trip to dinner okay?" She says as she collects her key and heads towards her room.




"Make it half an hour.  I'm quick in the shower for a girl, but I'm not that quick."  Clover says, and then opens the door to her room.  "We're all elites here, but thats fine, no need to rush yerself on my account."  With that, the british girl enters her room and tosses the swords on the bed.  Once her hands are free, Clover pulls off the top of her suit, draing it over the chair to her desk, and then pulls off the bottoms, leaving her in just her panties.

Next the red head goes into her luggage to pull out her bathroom kit, soap, shampoo, and all the other usual bits and pieces, and a towel which she wraps around herself before she takes off her panties as well.

OOC:  Agamon does each suite/dorm room have a bathroom, or is there 1 communal bathroom per floor?


----------



## Agamon (Jul 14, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> _Yeah well if anything comes back on you just blame me, I am sure the staff will believe it,_ Nick smirks, _And if they don’t I can give them plenty of reason to believe that.  But most of all I think every student here has probably done something that they are not too proud especially with our new powers.  At least I know I have…_
> 
> *“Yeah I guess, Jun Min is one cool cat, I half expected her to go off… interesting,”* Nick adds.
> 
> ...




_"She went off on me because she trusted me and I let her down.  I didn't actually think she'd come that unglued form what I know of her, but honestly, I probably deserved it,"_ Layla replies.

_"Trust me, you might say you have nothing to hide, but no one wants someone they just met to know absolutely everything about them.  And it's not something I really enjoy doing anyway."_  She smiles at the crew remark.  _"Well, then maybe you can help me out.  I think it might be a good idea if I learn your language.  I'll get formal training, but it'd be nice to have some help."_

_"And that's not really for me to say.  I wasn't allowed in there, if he wants to share, he will,"_ she says about John.

"Wow, you've been quiet, Layla," Yoshi points out.  "You two having a nice conversation?" he says with a grin.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 14, 2008)

*Emmet, Jerry, Cody:*

Raph looks back and forth between Cody and Jerry as they talk.  "Oh...did I insult you?  I'm sorry.  I thought...isn't that your dialect?  I can speak every language in the world, actually, including all the different dialects.  Um, not bragging, just saying."  She perks up at the mention of hamburgers.  "Oooh, I like hamburgers! And pizza, think they pizza here, Cody?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 14, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Raph looks back and forth between Cody and Jerry as they talk.  "Oh...did I insult you?  I'm sorry.  I thought...isn't that your dialect?  I can speak every language in the world, actually, including all the different dialects.  Um, not bragging, just saying."




"Not really. It's just an annoying stereotype we hear from yanks a lot. I'm from Sydney, so lots of tourists trying to talk local sometimes."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 14, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Make it half an hour.  I'm quick in the shower for a girl, but I'm not that quick."  Clover says, and then opens the door to her room.  "We're all elites here, but thats fine, no need to rush yerself on my account."  With that, the british girl enters her room and tosses the swords on the bed.  Once her hands are free, Clover pulls off the top of her suit, draing it over the chair to her desk, and then pulls off the bottoms, leaving her in just her panties.
> 
> Next the red head goes into her luggage to pull out her bathroom kit, soap, shampoo, and all the other usual bits and pieces, and a towel which she wraps around herself before she takes off her panties as well.
> 
> OOC:  Agamon does each suite/dorm room have a bathroom, or is there 1 communal bathroom per floor?




_One per suite, and Clover's is in use._

As Clover enters her room, the bathroom door is closed and the shower is running, though not for long.  The water turns off and she can here someone moving around in the room.  A very nice white dress is lying on the bed next to her roommate's luggage.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 14, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "I'm reckoning that your opinion means squat," unconsciously straightening himself so he can be more imposing. "Now, I don't want to be hurtin anyone on my first day, so if you were smart you would just be moving along, you understand me?"




"Is that right?"  Jimmy stamps his foot once and the room shakes.  "You think you can hurt me?  I'd really like to see that."

"Please refrain form using excessive force using elite abilities on institute property without administrative approval.  Intentional destruction of institute property is grounds for possible academic suspension or dismissal.  Thank you," Amy kindly reminds those in the room.

Everyone else on institute ground feels a very slight tremor and distant boom sound.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 14, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "Not really. It's just an annoying stereotype we hear from yanks a lot. I'm from Sydney, so lots of tourists trying to talk local sometimes."




"Okay.  I'm still learning about this place.  I wonder how I thought you speak like that, I've never actually heard someone like you before," Raph admits.  "Not that I really know how I know how to speak any language from here in the first place," she adds, shrugging.


*The cafeteria:*

As the four enter the cafeteria, Jerry notices Amadi and Kiyana standing with full trays.  Amadi points out a table that Yoshi is sitting at with a couple others, but Kiyana scrunches her face at that.  Amadi shrugs and they sit at an empty table.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 14, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Okay.  I'm still learning about this place.  I wonder how I thought you speak like that, I've never actually heard someone like you before," Raph admits.  "Not that I really know how I know how to speak any language from here in the first place," she adds, shrugging.




"No worries."



> As the four enter the cafeteria, Jerry notices Amadi and Kiyana standing with full trays.  Amadi points out a table that Yoshi is sitting at with a couple others, but Kiyana scrunches her face at that.  Amadi shrugs and they sit at an empty table.




_The cool swimmer or the cute guy? Choices..._ Jerry decided to let Cody take the lead.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 14, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Samnell*
> _Jerry recovered quickly, "No worries. Guess I'd have it from somebody soon enough. So you yanks got a bunch of hamburgers, guns, and cowboy hats?"_




"Sure, but only if you're volunteering to wear a feather in a headband and wield a tomahawk." Cody responds, trying to keep a straight face but breaking into a smile.

As they walk forward he pats his guardian angel on shoulder, "Raph you've done nothing that you could've known was wrong today, " Cody says assuringly, "You've had to apologize enough, let's just enjoy the new day at school-you're doing great.  And they better have pizza or we'll start a protest!"

When they enter the cafeteria Cody notices Jerry's recognition of some other students, "I promised Manjit that we'd sit off to the side.  You're welcome to stick with us but if you want to eat with some other friends I'd understand."


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 14, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Wow, you've been quiet, Layla," Yoshi points out.  "You two having a nice conversation?" he says with a grin.



*"You can only imagine Yoshi... I would fill you in, but you look a little young for this grown folks kind of conversation,"* Nick jokes.

_Yeah I understand, I just want to make you feel more at ease here.  We are all starting fresh you know?_ Nick smiles.  He then speaks, *"Of course I will help you learn English, what about you Yoshi, you down to help our friend here learn some English?”*

_Repeat after me,_ Nick thinks, *“Hi my name is Layla.”* _A simple greeting to get you started._  he looks around after feeling the slight tremor, *“What the hell was that?”*


----------



## Mimic (Jul 14, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Is that right?"  Jimmy stamps his foot once and the room shakes.  "You think you can hurt me?  I'd really like to see that."
> 
> "Please refrain form using excessive force using elite abilities on institute property without administrative approval.  Intentional destruction of institute property is grounds for possible academic suspension or dismissal.  Thank you," Amy kindly reminds those in the room.
> 
> Everyone else on institute ground feels a very slight tremor and distant boom sound.




"Lookin like this is your lucky day," John replies stepping closer to the Asian boy, staring him in the eyes. "Looks like fightin isn't allowed on school property." He takes a step back and grabs his cowboy hat placing it on his head.

"Don't think this is over either, you and me we goin have a showdown soon enough." He turns and leaves the weight room heading back to his room, taking a quick shower and head to the lunch room.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 14, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "Sure, but only if you're volunteering to wear a feather in a headband and wield a tomahawk." Cody responds, trying to keep a straight face but breaking into a smile.




Jerry laughed, "My Mum brought home one of those books your guys wrote about that. Some bloke catching a tomahawk out of the air and throwing it back at the Indians. Not falling for that one."*



> When they enter the cafeteria Cody notices Jerry's recognition of some other students, "I promised Manjit that we'd sit off to the side.  You're welcome to stick with us but if you want to eat with some other friends I'd understand."




"I'll stick around. Already talked to those guys," Jerry rationalized with a smile. "Don't want them to get tired of me so soon."

*An actual literary offense of James Fennimore Cooper. Later in the same story a white guy convinces his Indian companions that a canoe is his by pointing out how no Indian could make a canoe of such quality. Much less funny.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 14, 2008)

*John:*

"Oh boy, my knees are shaking now, cowboy," Jimmy tells John as he leaves.  He doesn't say any more, simply glaring at the other teen as he walks out of the weight room.


*Nick:*

Yoshi grins.  "Pfff, please.  Probably trading dessert recipes," he teases back.

"Hi my name is Layla," Layla says aloud in stilted and thickly accented English.  She smiles.  _"Yeah, this'll be easy,"_ she mentally adds sarcastically.

Yoshi smiles.  "Naw, it's not hard.  People will be speaking it all around you, you'll pick it up in no time..."

The boom causes a stir among the cafeteria, but one of the faculty members soon stands up and announces that it's nothing to worry about and everyone goes back to doing what they were.

"Huh, think stuff like that is normal around here?" he asks.


*Jerry, Emmet, Cody:*

"Just doin' my best, boss," Raph replies with a grin.

Manjit looks uncomfortable as they enter the large room.  The majority of those that were in the courtyard are now here getting something to eat.  She sees all the people walking back and forth around buffet tables and shakes her head.  "No...if someone even accidentally bumps into me...."  She looks at Cody.  "Would you get me something?  Just some bread and fresh vegetables and some juice...if you don't mind?" she asks, looking uncomfortable at asking the favor.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 14, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "I'll stick around. Already talked to those guys," Jerry rationalized with a smile. "Don't want them to get tired of me so soon."




"Cool." Cody says, returning Jerry's smile.  He finds an empty table for the group to settle in and sets down his backpack there.

"No problem Manjit.  Raph usually grabs two tray-fulls of food, we can fit your request in most definitely.  I'll be back in a second."

Cody looks at the buffet table, amazed at the wide variety of foods they have.  _I guess they have to, with the amount of different people here_ he thinks.  He makes sure to get Manjit's request done first, then scavenges for himself a burger, fries, lo mien and a few stranger foods he doesn't even recognize.

"What's this, you think?" he inquires the group when he returns, pointing to something on the corner of his plate that looks vaguely like pudding.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 14, 2008)

Jerry gave Manjit a polite nod and followed Cody to the food, selecting healthy portions of salad and kung pao beef.



Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "What's this, you think?" he inquires the group, pointing to something on the corner of his plate that looks vaguely like pudding.




"Pretty sure it's dead, and not vegemite."


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 14, 2008)

Nick nods to Yoshi, *“I never thought an apple pie recipe could sound so hot.”*

_Not bad, the accent is cute, tell you what you come to me, or think to me… not sure how far you can do this telepathy thing whenever you want to practice more English and I will hook you up,_ Nick thinks.

  Nick nods appreciatively, *“That’s pretty damn good, Layla.  Yeah I am with Yoshi on this one; you will be speaking English in no time.  Probably better then me, I hated English class… Math class… History… really any class with a textbook.”*

  At Yoshi’s last question Nick smirks, *"Yah I think so dude… at first I was sort of dreading this place, but the more I see the more I think this place is going to kick ass.”*


----------



## Agamon (Jul 14, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "What's this, you think?" he inquires the group when he returns, pointing to something on the corner of his plate that looks vaguely like pudding.




"Uh...I have no idea.  You're pretty brave," Manjit says looking at the dish with a smile.

"Cody..." Raph manages to say between mouthfuls, "I have to say, I really like this place."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 14, 2008)

Emmet stays quiet while Cody, Jerry, and Raph talk and laugh at their own jokes. In the cafeteria line, he grabs a chicken sandwich and chips. "By the way, Jerry, have you met a Jiong Mao Li from Quanzhao? He is my new roommate. Cody is residing with some guy called Jonathan Mayors."

"I think after lunch I am going to my room and try to settle in a small amount, hopefully meet my new roommate. Any idea what there is to do around here? We could head into the city, widen the circle of our explorations."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2008)

> As Clover enters her room, the bathroom door is closed and the shower is running, though not for long. The water turns off and she can here someone moving around in the room. A very nice white dress is lying on the bed next to her roommate's luggage.




"Good idea," Clover mutters, and then pulls a skirt, underwear, and a 3/4ths sleeve blue top out out of her luggage trunks.  She lays the clothes out on her bed, and then starts to unpack her other clothes into the dresser's and closets provided on her side of the room.  

"Hello in there.  I'm Clover." the red head calls out in french as she works depositing her things.  She pulls out a decorative wooden stand for her swords, and a light weight human frame that she slips her work out outfit onto so that it can air out.  She places the frame in the corner and then puts the sword display on the ground in front of it slipping the practice swords and real swords into their respective slots.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 14, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Good idea," Clover mutters, and then pulls a skirt, underwear, and a 3/4ths sleeve blue top out out of her luggage trunks.  She lays the clothes out on her bed, and then starts to unpack her other clothes into the dresser's and closets provided on her side of the room.
> 
> "Hello in there.  I'm Clover." the red head calls out in french as she works depositing her things.  She pulls out a decorative wooden stand for her swords, and a light weight human frame that she slips her work out outfit onto so that it can air out.  She places the frame in the corner and then puts the sword display on the ground in front of it slipping the practice swords and real swords into their respective slots.




There's a slight pause before someone responds, switching back and forth between French and English.  "Ah, oui, bonjour," a female voice says from the bathroom.  "I am Josee.  Clover, you are from England, no?  Tu parlez francais, excellent.  Why we must share a room when so many are open, I do not know, but I think...oh."  The girl steps out of the bathroom wearing one towel around her body and another around her head.  "Those are swords?  They are yours?" she asks watching Clover sort the collection.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2008)

"Bonjour, je suis heureux de vous rencontrer Josée" Clover says, telling Josee she was pleased to meet her.  "Oui, ce sont mes épées", yes, the swords were hers, the red head agrees, and then asks in which language Josee wants to speak.  "Voulez-vous parler, en anglais, en français ou en allemand?"

"Merci, j'ai appris mon français en France et en Belgique sur holdiay." the british girl said, thanking her roommate for the compliment on her French.  "Oui, je suis britannique, Ma famille vit dans Baronnie Dinorben, Kinmel sur la succession. Mon père est l'actuel baron." Clover tells Josee, since it appears that Josee is likely to put a lot of stock into such a thing and she wants to start off on the right foot with her.

"Most people here do not speak French, or recognizable French."  Clover says, switching to English.  "I just had a work out with some of the girls that I met at the ceremony.  We are going to be meeting up in 10 or 15 minutes and heading to the cafeteria if you wish to join us, you would be most welcome.  For now though, I must get ready." the red head said with an encouraging smile.

Clover gathered her toilette and entered the bathroom.  She took off her towel and left it sitting on the toilet seat cover, close enough to be in easy reach of the shower without spilling water on the floor.  Aftr she gets into the shower, she turns the nozzle to hot water, as hot as it can be, and then lathers herself up on oneside, and then the other as the the water washes away the soap on the first.  Next she spends a few minutes luxuriating in the scent of her natural lavendar shampoo.

Finally Clover finishes up and turns the shower off.  Drying herself, she moves over to the sink and washes her face.  Once she is done with her face, she pulls her wet hair into a ponytail and emerges from the bathroom.  Letting her tower drop, she quickly pulls on her undies and bra and then the skirt and top, and then pulls on a pair of sandals that she'd brought out of her trunk.  "How do I look?" she asks her roommate, twirling in plae so Josee could see all of the outfit.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 14, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> Emmet stays quiet while Cody, Jerry, and Raph talk and laugh at their own jokes. In the cafeteria line, he grabs a chicken sandwich and chips. "By the way, Jerry, have you met a Jiong Mao Li from Quanzhao? He is my new roommate. Cody is residing with some guy called Jonathan Mayors."
> 
> "I met Jiong. Seemed like a nice enough guy. Never saw any Jonathan."
> 
> ...


----------



## Agamon (Jul 14, 2008)

*Trilly:*

As Trilly gets to her room, she also hears someone in the bathroom.  Stacy soon walks out wearing a towel, stopping in surprise.  "Oh, hey you," she says with a smile.

"Um, I'm kinda embarrassed," she admits, sitting down on her bed.  "My reaction was, like, totally dumb back there, sorry.  You're good people, Trill, we'll be BFFs for sure," she adds with a grin.


*Clover:*

"Un baron?" Josee says, looking rather impressed.  "Yes, yes, it is best to speak English here more.  But it is nice to have someone to speak French with," she adds with a smile.  "Yes, some lunch would be fantastic, the airline food left much to be desired."

When Clover comes back out of the bathroom, Josee is sitting in front of a mirror, finishing up with a bit of make up and mussing with her long black hair.  She wears a light colored blouse and skirt, white high heals beside her chair.

She turns to look at Clover as she spins.  "That is nice.  You must tell me where you shop, I go shopping in London once a month...or I did.  I wonder what sort of shopping they have here?" she asks, her tone betraying her lack of optimism.

She turns back to the mirror and sighs.  "That will have to do, I shorted out my hair dryer once more."  She grabs her shoes and puts them on.  "Dr. Hudabo tells me, 'you have a gift.'  I would like to know where this gift came from so I can return it," she jokes.


*Cody, Emmet, Jerry:*

"Well..." Manjit says, thinking, "the brochure said there are parks, malls, a zoo, and then there's the old city.  Lots of authentic Italian restaurants here...though I doubt anyone's hungry anymore."

"Ahphahphan phipha?" Raph says, her mouth completely full.  She immediately looks embarrassed, chews some more, swallows, and repeats, "Italian pizza, really?  Oh...we really need to try that!"


*Nick:*

_"Well, then I can help you with your school work, I was getting As back in Cairo...you're on your own with your English, though,"_ she thinks, smiling.

Yoshi grins, rubbing his hands, "You kidding me, man, we are going to own this place."

_Mimic, nothings happening at John's room, he can join the cafeteria whenever._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 14, 2008)

Cody smiles at the pool comment, getting a nice mental picture of what could go on there.  _That would be overindulgent right now, though_ he thinks, somewhat sadly.

"My stomach's kind of full so I'm not up for swimming just yet.  How about we take Emmet's plan and explore the city tonight and if you're up for it, we can take a field trip to the Red Sea tomorrow?" Cody offers, hoping that will satisfy the surfer and everyone else.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 14, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "My stomach's kind of full so I'm not up for swimming just yet.  How about we take Emmet's plan and explore the city tonight and if you're up for it, we can take a field trip to the Red Sea tomorrow?" Cody offers, hoping that will satisfy the surfer and everyone else.




"I guess I can hold off on getting wet again for a few hours," Jerry smiled.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 14, 2008)

Nick thinks, not so much to Layla but she probably picks it up anyway, _I guess this place is isn’t that bad; cool people so far besides the Ice Queen and chances are we probably just caught her at a bad time.  I am going to give her the benefit of the doubt, at least for the moment.  Yoshi isn’t bad, I could hang with him… Layla is cool and smart; a nice combo.  Yeah I think I can handle this place._

*“Own this place, that might be a little premature,”* Nick smirks, *“but I like the idea dude.  If you will excuse me…”*

  Nick slides from his current position to the table with Manjit, Emmet, and crew.  He comes to rest sitting in an open spot next to Jerry.  The air ripples slightly from his bending of time and space.  Nick flashes his killer smile catching the last bit about seeing the town, *“Hell yeah, going out on the town… I can get behind that.  Name’s Nick I would hate to invite myself, but I am not passing up a chance to see what this city has to offer.”*

  He thinks back to Layla, _These guys might be going downtown tonight, want to go?_


----------



## Mimic (Jul 14, 2008)

After a quick shower John was in a slightly better mood then when he had left the weight room, although he would have been more then happy to go a few rounds with the Asian kid, although he had a sneaking feeling that he would be on the losing end of that showdown, not that it mattered it wouldn't be the first time he lost a fight he started and certainly wouldn't be the last. He just couldn't afford to get kicked out of school, he wouldn't exactly be welcomed home with open arms, at least that is what his father implied, family comes first, was something that was ingrained into him from pretty much birth and having someone like him around just wouldn't do.

He was fairly certain that he definately didn't fit in here, this place was way to liberal for him but it wasn't like he had a choice in the matter, although when he turned 18 he could always leave. So for now it was here or nowhere, so it looked like the choice was clear, he had to endure it, at least for now.

It was with these thoughts that John entered the cafeteria, he quickly glances around before heading towards the buffet line, grabbing a couple of burgers and fries and heading towards an empty table.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 14, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick slides from his current position to the table with Manjit, Emmet, and crew.  He comes to rest sitting in an open spot next to Jerry.  The air ripples slightly from his bending of time and space.  Nick flashes his killer smile catching the last bit about seeing the town, *“Hell yeah, going out on the town… I can get behind that.  Name’s Nick I would hate to invite myself, but I am not passing up a chance to see what this city has to offer.”*




"G'day Nick, I'm Jerry," Jerry smiled right back. "So far as I'm concerned you're welcome to join us. Might as well get to know everybody."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 14, 2008)

Trilly quickly showers up, cleaning off herself and then her suit. After dousing the suit and squeezing it mostly dry she hangs it up to dry on her closet door. It wasn't going to wrinkle so she could just let it air out before putting it back into the gym bag.

She pulled on a pair of jeans and another wolfpack t-shirt and heads down to the lobby to wait for Clover. She smiled as she replayed the normally steady englishwoman getting all 'uptight and bothered'. Definitely a pretty picture, to see a girl like Clover all agog.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 14, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "G'day Nick, I'm Jerry," Jerry smiled right back. "So far as I'm concerned you're welcome to join us. Might as well get to know everybody."



Nick grins, *“Damn right Jerry.”*  He puts a firm hand on his shoulder and points back at his table, *“That is Yoshi, and the cutie pie is Layla, they will be joining us downtown tonight unless they punk out; in which case you will just have to settle for my company.”*

*“Nice accent by the way, what is that British… Australian?  I spent a few months in new Zealand when I was like twelve; we stopped in Australia on our way home, swung through Sydney… it was cool, I think,”* Nick shrugs.

*“I was born in the United States, but my family traveled quite a bit, so I have gotten some exposure to more then most I guess.  Sadly the only language I learned was English; so forgive my American-centric ways; I am terrible when it comes to trying to learn another language.  So what are you guys in for?”* Nick finals asks.

_Heh I ran off at the mouth there… I do enjoy hearing myself talk though,_ Nick thinks.  He winks at Raph, *“Hello I don’t believe we’ve met, you would be?”*


----------



## Samnell (Jul 14, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> *“Nice accent by the way, what is that British… Australian?  I spent a few months in new Zealand when I was like twelve; we stopped in Australia on our way home, swung through Sydney… it was cool, I think,”* Nick shrugs.




"Sydney born and raised," Jerry answered. "On the beach, mostly."



> So what are you guys in for?”[/b] Nick finals asks.




"Teleporting, moving things with shadows, and ruining my school clothes," Jerry smiled.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 14, 2008)

*Cafeteria:*

Layla messages back to Nick, _"Yeah, sure...Yoshi's definitely up for it."_

Manjit silently watches the newcomer work the table.  She smiles at his forwardness.  Raph looks up from her plate, some spaghetti hanging from her mouth.  She slurps it up.  "Hey Nick, I'm Raph.  Pleased to meetcha!"

Layla notices John enter the cafeteria.  She sighs, bites her lip, gets up and walks over to his table.  _"Hi.  Do you mind if I sit down?"_ she asks him.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 14, 2008)

Nick replies surprised, *“Oh wow, kick ass man… small world even.  So you can teleport and do stuff with shadows?  I won’t even pretend to understand what that even means, but it sounds sick as hell.  I can’t really teleport… I sort of like bend space, make two points the same thing… or some crap.  I just call it Gravity Control and then let it go. That and I am ridiculously strong; my body has been described as a miniature black hole.  At least that is what some egg head scientist told me.”*

  Nick thinks, _Kick ass babe… kick ass._  Nick speaks, *“Yeah Layla and Nick are down.”*  He pauses and grins at Raph, *“You going out with us tonight Raph?  That goes for everyone, I mean I assume Jerry is going, if there is one thing I know about Aussies, they know how to party.  My dad used to tell me stories of Aussie soldiers he used to work with… crazy ass guys, but really fun.”*

  He adds, *“Don’t let me interrupt your meal though, spaghetti is serious business.”*


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2008)

"I don't know as I've ever had any good airline food.  Cept for what I brought with me cor.  Then again, most of the flights have been quite short so thankfully I was spared too many indignities." Clovr said with a shrug.  She really wasn't all the fussed over food, she had an urchin's palate, her grahms had said.  Rather eat a burger and chips in an arcade with her mates than a 40 pound steak in one of the nicest resturants in the country.

"Feel free to speak french with me whenever you like, its quite a beautiful language.  I must say your English is better than mine, mine's so full a slang, trying to have a conversation with some of the yanks was a complete balls up.  I do believe one of the boys would've punched me if I were a guy...I misunderstood something he said to mean that he was gay, and it went completely to pot."

When Josee mentions her hair and the broken hair dryer, Clover grins at the joke.  "Its not all bad I don't think, if you like I could try to blow it dry.  My powers let me control the wind, and they keep my hair nice without a need to reach for a drier.  Not sure how well I could do with someone ele's hair though." the red head offers.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 14, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick replies surprised, *“Oh wow, kick ass man… small world even.  So you can teleport and do stuff with shadows?  I won’t even pretend to understand what that even means, but it sounds sick as hell. *




"I love it. Never have to bend over to pick anything up," Jerry's eyes turned black and his shadow reached out to lift up his fork. "It's relaxing, even."



> I can’t really teleport… I sort of like bend space, make two points the same thing… or some crap.  I just call it Gravity Control and then let it go. That and I am ridiculously strong; my body has been described as a miniature black hole.  At least that is what some egg head scientist told me.”[/B]




"That's a fair go of a power too. We're a pair! I've got some kind of shadow thing inside me instead of blood. Not a black hole but it comes out black enough. It floats on air too, which is what I think put the doc on the floor when he took some blood once. They think that's why I'm all white. But my clothes turn black or white and they didn't get that explained."



> That goes for everyone, I mean I assume Jerry is going, if there is one thing I know about Aussies, they know how to party.  My dad used to tell me stories of Aussie soldiers he used to work with… crazy ass guys, but really fun.”[/B]




"That's a stereotype I can live with!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 15, 2008)

"Hey Nick, nice to meet you. My name is Emmet," he says, not bothering to even try to smile. He raises an eyebrow questioningly. "So your query is whether or not Raph and Jerry are heading into town tonight...seconds after you include yourself in a pre-existing plan to head into town, formulated by the very people you are asking?" 

Emmet leans closer to Manjit and Cody, then jokes under his breath, "I wonder whether the scientist was describing his abilities or his mind." _Infinitely dense._


----------



## Agamon (Jul 15, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> When Josee mentions her hair and the broken hair dryer, Clover grins at the joke.  "Its not all bad I don't think, if you like I could try to blow it dry.  My powers let me control the wind, and they keep my hair nice without a need to reach for a drier.  Not sure how well I could do with someone ele's hair though." the red head offers.




"Thank you, but no, I think I it will be good enough," Josee replies, pulling a brush through the hair a few more times once her shoes are on.  She grabs her purse and says, "Shall we?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 15, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Layla notices John enter the cafeteria.  She sighs, bites her lip, gets up and walks over to his table.  _"Hi.  Do you mind if I sit down?"_ she asks him.




John puts down the burger that he was about bite into. "Not at all. Ms. Layla, right?" He responds as he stands pulling out the seat next to him, only sitting after she has sat down.

"I reckon this isn't a friendly visit? Something on your mind?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Thank you, but no, I think I it will be good enough," Josee replies, pulling a brush through the hair a few more times once her shoes are on. She grabs her purse and says, "Shall we?"




"Probably the wiser choice." Clover agrees, and then rises from where she was sitting on her bed. She was mostly unpacked at this oint, and the rest could wait until after lunch, or whenever. The british girl leads the way out to the lobby where Stacey and Trilly were waiting for her.

"Hi guys, this fine lady is Josee, my roommate, she is going to be joining us for lunch." Clover says to the American girls before turning back to Josee. "Josee, these are Trilly and Stacey. We met earlier and went for a work out together after the opening speech."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 15, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> He adds, *“Don’t let me interrupt your meal though, spaghetti is serious business.”*




Raph nods, agreeing with that assessment, and goes back to eating.



Hammerhead said:


> Emmet leans closer to Manjit and Cody, then jokes under his breath, "I wonder whether the scientist was describing his abilities or his mind." _Infinitely dense._




Manjit doesn't reply, but covers her mouth with her hand to hide the smile.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 15, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Probably the wiser choice." Clover agrees, and then rises from where she was sitting on her bed. She was mostly unpacked at this oint, and the rest could wait until after lunch, or whenever. The british girl leads the way out to the lobby where Stacey and Trilly were waiting for her.
> 
> "Hi guys, this fine lady is Josee, my roommate, she is going to be joining us for lunch." Clover says to the American girls before turning back to Josee. "Josee, these are Trilly and Stacey. We met earlier and went for a work out together after the opening speech."




"Hi. Nice to meet you. Stacy is from the west coast, a California girl an I'm a small town southern girl so I'm sure we've got all sorts of misconceptions about each other. Not to mention we all got these nifty powers to talk about and show off." Trilly says with a wide grin as she offers her hand to the french girl.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 15, 2008)

Mimic said:


> John puts down the burger that he was about bite into. "Not at all. Ms. Layla, right?" He responds as he stands pulling out the seat next to him, only sitting after she has sat down.
> 
> "I reckon this isn't a friendly visit? Something on your mind?"




_"Thank you,"_ Layla says sitting down, surprised by the gentlemanliness.  She smiles at the 'something on your mind' comment.  _"I was hoping for a friendly visit, actually.  My apology at gunpoint earlier today was hardly heartfelt, so I'm trying again._

_"What I did was wrong, no excuse for it.  I wouldn't blame you if you didn't, but I hope you accept my apology.  And though I understand that it means nothing to you at this point, I won't do it again."_


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 15, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "Hey Nick, nice to meet you. My name is Emmet," he says, not bothering to even try to smile. He raises an eyebrow questioningly. "So your query is whether or not Raph and Jerry are heading into town tonight...seconds after you include yourself in a pre-existing plan to head into town, formulated by the very people you are asking?"
> 
> Emmet leans closer to Manjit and Cody, then jokes under his breath, "I wonder whether the scientist was describing his abilities or his mind." _Infinitely dense._



    Nick laughs, *“Yeah trust me, when your mom is a PhD and your dad runs his own software development company… your grandparents, uncles, and cousins are medical doctors… well yeah being an average B to C student makes you the dumbest in the family.  Sometimes I swear I must have been swapped at birth.  But what I lack in brains I make up with looks and incredible athletic ability so I don’t complain.”*

*“Infinitely Dense,”* he laughs again, *“That is pretty funny dude.”*


----------



## Agamon (Jul 15, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "Hi. Nice to meet you. Stacy is from the west coast, a California girl an I'm a small town southern girl so I'm sure we've got all sorts of misconceptions about each other. Not to mention we all got these nifty powers to talk about and show off." Trilly says with a wide grin as she offers her hand to the french girl.




Josee accepts Trilly's hand, but she can tell she's not really one for shaking hands.  Trilly feels a very slight jolt of energy as they touch, just enough to notice it.  "A pleasure," she says.

"Wow, those are totally cute outfits, girls.  I feel like a total slob," Stacy jokes.  She looks at the buffet tables.  "Quite the spread, hey?"

"A buffet?  How quaint," Josee says.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 15, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Josee accepts Trilly's hand, but she can tell she's not really one for shaking hands.  Trilly feels a very slight jolt of energy as they touch, just enough to notice it.  "A pleasure," she says.
> 
> "Wow, those are totally cute outfits, girls.  I feel like a total slob," Stacy jokes.  She looks at the buffet tables.  "Quite the spread, hey?"
> 
> "A buffet?  How quaint," Josee says.




"Ah.. well I just got a clue to your abilities." Trilly says as she walks with the girls.  She looks to Stacy. "Relax there Beach Bunny.. you're still better outfitted than me. Hey, don't knock the buffet.. tis the height of southern sunday after church culture." Trilly says to Josee with a grin to show she's hamming it up.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 15, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick laughs, *“Yeah trust me, when your mom is a PhD and your dad runs his own software development company… your grandparents, uncles, and cousins are medical doctors… well yeah being an average B to C student makes you the dumbest in the family.  Sometimes I swear I must have been swapped at birth.  But what I lack in brains I make up with looks and incredible athletic ability so I don’t complain.”*





"And modesty!" Jerry laughed.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 15, 2008)

Agamon said:


> _"Thank you,"_ Layla says sitting down, surprised by the gentlemanliness.  She smiles at the 'something on your mind' comment.  _"I was hoping for a friendly visit, actually.  My apology at gunpoint earlier today was hardly heartfelt, so I'm trying again._
> 
> _"What I did was wrong, no excuse for it.  I wouldn't blame you if you didn't, but I hope you accept my apology.  And though I understand that it means nothing to you at this point, I won't do it again."_




"The way I see it is everyone makes mistakes, it wouldn't be right not to accept an apology from someone who seems to be sincere." He says with a shrug, "besides it couldn't have been easy to swallow your pride and come over to say your sorry again." He adds with a smile.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 15, 2008)

Emmet wasn't the only person to notice how Nick had turned the situation around, _This guy is too smooth._ Cody thinks, feeling defensive instantly with this new guy taking over the conversation with Jerry, Raph and Manjit.  He definitely didn't like any of this 'we're a pair' talk.  

_Physically I can't compete, this new guy has the looks, muscles and an unhealthy dose of charm, hell I find him attractive.  I don't like this guy but I guess everyone deserves a shot._

"The my name's Cody.  Nice to meet you Nick." he bluffs with a sincere tone, "You and your group of friends are more than welcome to join ours when we head downtown.  The more the merrier, right?"

"And just 'cause you're not the brightest in a group of people doesn't mean you're not intelligent.  When it comes down to it, your actions will determine who and what you are more than anyone you're related to."

Cody wasn't sure if he was trying to make Nick feel better or if he was voicing the fact that he didn't care who the hell this new guy was related to but he tried to sound genuine nonetheless.  He knew types like this guy, the kind who would brag in a seemingly humble way, though he probably wouldn't have cared much if there wasn't someone handsome involved.  This was already getting way too complicated.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2008)

> "Ah.. well I just got a clue to your abilities." Trilly says as she walks with the girls. She looks to Stacy. "Relax there Beach Bunny.. you're still better outfitted than me. Hey, don't knock the buffet.. tis the height of southern sunday after church culture." Trilly says to Josee with a grin to show she's hamming it up.




"Huh?" Clover asks, having missed the jolt that travelled from her roommate to Trilly.  "What power would that be?" the red head asks curiously.  "I'm the whole weather thing.  Like that Yankee girl Rain Dance or whatever her name is, though I don't know how powerful or anything like that."

"Trilly's right, I think the buffet is absolutely ace.  They have burgers and chips, pizza, even chinese food.  If this is what there is to eat, I may end up gaining weight here, but if I do, it'll be happily."  Clover says, pointing at the soft-serve ice cream machine.  She takes up a bowl and fills it with a salad, and tops it with slices of apricot and raisons.  After she puts the salad on her tray she adds a plate of chips and a burger, and then adds a pair of glasses of milk.  Once her tray was fully loaded she leads the other girls over to a table close to Jerry's table.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 15, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "And just 'cause you're not the brightest in a group of people doesn't mean you're not intelligent.  When it comes down to it, your actions will determine who and what you are more than anyone you're related to."[/COLOR]




"That's the truth," Jerry agreed a hair more firmly than was strictly necessary for a completely innocuous statement.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 15, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "That's the truth," Jerry agreed a hair more firmly than was strictly necessary for a completely innocuous statement.



*“Yeah I see your point Cody, just saying that I am used to being the butt of stupid jokes… its cool.  I am not going to go into some ‘roid fueled rage and pound you guys; not on the first day at least,”* he grins jokingly.  *“Thanks though, we will hook up with you guys to go downtown then; got a specific time in mind?”*  Nick glances at the girls that just entered the Cafeteria his smile withers slightly as he sees the Ice Queen but a semblance of a smile remains.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 15, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "Ah.. well I just got a clue to your abilities." Trilly says as she walks with the girls.  She looks to Stacy. "Relax there Beach Bunny.. you're still better outfitted than me. Hey, don't knock the buffet.. tis the height of southern sunday after church culture." Trilly says to Josee with a grin to show she's hamming it up.




"Ugh, did I shock you?  I am sorry," Josee says.  "I go through more electronics, I swear..."  She looks over the choice of food and shrugs.  "I am just used to...a different setup."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 15, 2008)

Cody smiles at Jerry's comment, unsure himself of what to make of it.

"I figure we'd give everyone time to change out of our day clothes so we can blend in better with the natives...I mean, as much as a group of racially diverse kids can 'blend in'.  At least we'd be more comfortable."  Cody says, following Nick's own diminishing smile to the girls who just came in, to the one who seems to recognize Jerry.  He knew Raph would not approve of the plan he was forming, were she an experienced shoulder angel.

"Are they also friends of yours, Jerry?" the teen asks quietly, "We're already forming a big group to go out on the town, do you think maybe we should invite them?


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 15, 2008)

*"Oh we should for sure,"* Nick suggests.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 15, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "Are they also friends of yours, Jerry?" the teen asks quietly, "We're already forming a big group to go out on the town, do you think maybe we should invite them?




"That's Cloves," Jerry gestured towards her. "Seems like a good one to have around, and I wouldn't want to cross her. She fights with swords. I don't know the other two, but the last was a bit full of herself when we met earlier. Don't think I was rich enough for her."

_I'm pretty sure the group is Clover, Trilly, Josee, and Stacy. If I'm missing somebody, toss up another one Jerry doesn't know. _


----------



## Agamon (Jul 15, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Huh?" Clover asks, having missed the jolt that travelled from her roommate to Trilly.  "What power would that be?" the red head asks curiously.  "I'm the whole weather thing.  Like that Yankee girl Rain Dance or whatever her name is, though I don't know how powerful or anything like that."




Josee sighs.  She obviously is not a fan of the whole elite thing.  "I am like a human battery, I guess.  There is electricity in me, and it very much wants out."



Shalimar said:


> "Trilly's right, I think the buffet is absolutely ace.  They have burgers and chips, pizza, even chinese food.  If this is what there is to eat, I may end up gaining weight here, but if I do, it'll be happily."  Clover says, pointing at the soft-serve ice cream machine.  She takes up a bowl and fills it with a salad, and tops it with slices of apricot and raisons.  After she puts the salad on her tray she adds a plate of chips and a burger, and then adds a pair of glasses of milk.  Once her tray was fully loaded she leads the other girls over to a table close to Jerry's table.




"I will not have this problem," Josee adds wryly.  She picks out a few fresh looking items.  Stacy sticks to a burger and pasta salad.

As they sit down, Josee notices Jerry.  "Hmmm, that is the one that helped me earlier," she says, nodding in his direction.  "I don't think he likes me, maybe something I said."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 15, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "The way I see it is everyone makes mistakes, it wouldn't be right not to accept an apology from someone who seems to be sincere." He says with a shrug, "besides it couldn't have been easy to swallow your pride and come over to say your sorry again." He adds with a smile.




Layla thinks a moment, her head tilted, but looking away from John.  She already learned that if she stared at others while thinking they misconstrued what was going on.  She looks back at him.  _"I've misjudged you, you are a good person, John.  Some of us are going to check out the city later, you should come along."_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 15, 2008)

"Fair enough, a sword-fighter sounds cool but no one likes a rich snob.  I'm guessing they're a package deal though.  To be honest, I'm not always the best at first impressions myself, maybe give her another chance?  Your call man." Cody offers, already sobering up from his competitiveness.

_If I keep acting the way I am, no one's going to have any fun._ he thinks, resolving to set a better example for Raph and start off the new year on the right foot. _If he likes me, he likes me.  If he doesn't then he doesn't._


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 15, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "That's Cloves," Jerry gestured towards her. "Seems like a good one to have around, and I wouldn't want to cross her. She fights with swords. I don't know the other two, but the last was a bit full of herself when we met earlier. Don't think I was rich enough for her."
> 
> _I'm pretty sure the group is Clover, Trilly, Josee, and Stacy. If I'm missing somebody, toss up another one Jerry doesn't know. _



*"You should invite them Jerry, you seem to know them best,"* Nick adds.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 15, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> *"You should invite them Jerry, you seem to know them best,"* Nick adds.




Jerry shrugged and rose to do so. He took the few steps to the table, "G'day. You ladies interested in checking out the town with some of us over there later?" Jerry indicated the other people at his table.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2008)

"Maybe while we're here you can learn how to let it drain out."  Clover tells her roommate hopefully.  She takes a bite of her burger, and then looks at the boy that Josee points out.  "Yea, thats Jerry, he's a Queenslander.  Hes a good enough sort.  Maybe you just caught each other at a bad time." she suggests.



> Jerry shrugged and rose to do so. He took the few steps to the table, "G'day. You ladies interested in checking out the town with some of us over there later?" Jerry indicated the other people at his table.




"Hi J.  I'd love to, but its up to Josee, Trilly, and Stacey.  I can't just leave my girls behind on the first day.  It just wouldn't be proper."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 15, 2008)

Trilly looks up from her plate of sliced meat and chopped veggies. "I'm game. I got a few things I need to get. Toiletries and such. Some books."  She leans over to whisper in Clover's ear. "Think they might have a Victoria's Secret?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 15, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Hi J.  I'd love to, but its up to Josee, Trilly, and Stacey.  I can't just leave my girls behind on the first day.  It just wouldn't be proper."




"It would be good to see the sights, no?" Josee replies.

"I'm in," Stacy says.  "This place is, like, cool and all, but it is still school, right?  What's the plan?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2008)

> Trilly looks up from her plate of sliced meat and chopped veggies. "I'm game. I got a few things I need to get. Toiletries and such. Some books." She leans over to whisper in Clover's ear. "Think they might have a Victoria's Secret?"




Clover who had been taking a bite of burger while the other's answered started to choke when Trilly whispered the question in her ear. Victoria's Secret was only in the air ports over in London, and they were new to even being there, but the brand certainly held world wide fame, and Clover knew exactly what the blonde girl was asking about.

After a minute or so the coughing fit subsided, and the red head washed the irritation away with some milk. "You trying to kill me?" she asks Trilly, her face still red, though whether it was from the choking or something else was still up in the air. "I'm sure they'd have something similair, but I don't know if it'd be the actual store. Took them decades to expand outside the US, and even then it was just to the London Airports." Clover answered, it had been big news when the world famous US exclusive brand had finally come to London.

"It looks like we're in mate.  Are we allowed to just take a Van or something, or do we need to ask a teacher to Chaperone us?  Maybe Amy could tell us what the rules are for leavng campus."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 15, 2008)

Trilly smiles oh so sweetly, the very air of innocence as she pats Clover's back to help her recover her breath. The southern girl's act is only marred by a wicked grin. Clearly she had a low and wicked sense of humor.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 15, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Layla thinks a moment, her head tilted, but looking away from John.  She already learned that if she stared at others while thinking they misconstrued what was going on.  She looks back at him.  _"I've misjudged you, you are a good person, John.  Some of us are going to check out the city later, you should come along."_




"I don't know if I should, I haven't exactly made a lot of friends today." He says with a sigh, "this place is so different from where I grew up, I don't know if I will be able to stay here."


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 15, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "Fair enough, a sword-fighter sounds cool but no one likes a rich snob.  I'm guessing they're a package deal though.  To be honest, I'm not always the best at first impressions myself, maybe give her another chance?  Your call man." Cody offers, already sobering up from his competitiveness.
> 
> _If I keep acting the way I am, no one's going to have any fun._ he thinks, resolving to set a better example for Raph and start off the new year on the right foot. _If he likes me, he likes me.  If he doesn't then he doesn't._



*"We are all going to be here awhile together, any misconceptions we form now will be shattered tomorrow, besides we elites gotta stick together,"* Nick adds as Jerry leaves.

He turns to Cody, *"I am not so great at first impressions either, I just do what I do and either you like me or you don't."*


----------



## Agamon (Jul 15, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "I don't know if I should, I haven't exactly made a lot of friends today." He says with a sigh, "this place is so different from where I grew up, I don't know if I will be able to stay here."




Layla nods.  _"You know, it might not seem that way, but you and I are alike that way."_  She pauses. considering her next thought.  _"I can apologize for what I did, but I can't undo it, I know exactly what you're talking about.  Made me mad, actually, I thought it was intentional hatred, but I think it's really just some confusion.  You should give it a chance, you might find out that these people here aren't really much different from you."_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 15, 2008)

"Wouldn't ask you to act like anything else." Cody responds, quickly, "You're flashy, you practically admit as much.  That's never impressed me before." the teen says evenly.

"And you're actually pretty good at making a first impression, I think, but you do come off very strongly.  I'm not going to bow and proclaim you 'pack leader', but I wouldn't mind getting to know the actual you.  Assuming you can put up with my own personality quirks..."

"I'm just me, you either like me or you don't" the teen mimics, turning the phrase a little but giving a kind smile.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 15, 2008)

Emmet sighed, focusing on his food. _Typical. Why not just invite all forty students to accompany us? We can rent a bus. There was a reason I never joined the large clustering of students after the speech._

"Well Nick, you seem quite adept at conveying the relevant aspects of your personality within seconds of initial interpersonal contact," Emmet remarks. "By the way, what company does your father lead...I have probably heard of it. Speaking of our trip to the mall, Manjit, do you remember what the brochures stated about our transportation options? I have not yet managed to design that teleportation device."

_I will not have to put up with him for very long in any case. In town, he will no doubt spend all his time flirting with girls and stuffing his face. A larger group might actually work to my advantage, increasing the probability of our separation to cover grounds of personal interest._


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 15, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "I'm just me, you either like me or you don't" the teen mimics, turning the phrase a little but giving a kind smile.



“No worries man, I understand,” Nick replies to Cody.

  He gives Emmett a quizzical look not really understanding the flow of words but figures the kid is trying to be a smartass of some kind.  Nick shrugs it off and responds to the part he did understand, “GRB Studios*, he makes video games and stuff like that.”

_Hey you better wear something nice tonight, going to be lot of students going out tonight,_ Nick thinks to Layla.

  Nick stands, “Well guys and gals I guess I will see you all later.” He slides from his current position to stand next to Jerry.  He throws his arm over Jerry’s shoulder with a smirk, “Hey Clo, Trilly… I am not sure if I met the rest.  Name’s Nick, I see you have already met one of my good mates, Jerry.  So we going downtown tonight or not?”

_* GRB Studios, Gamma Ray Burst Studios, makes console and computer games usually Sci-Fi RPGs, they also make a variety of casual space themed puzzle games playable for free online.  They are currently producing an MMO based on their own IP they use for their series of sci fi RPGs, Spiral Arms.  His Father is Anthony Walters, founder of GRB Studios._


----------



## Mimic (Jul 15, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Layla nods.  _"You know, it might not seem that way, but you and I are alike that way."_  She pauses. considering her next thought.  _"I can apologize for what I did, but I can't undo it, I know exactly what you're talking about.  Made me mad, actually, I thought it was intentional hatred, but I think it's really just some confusion.  You should give it a chance, you might find out that these people here aren't really much different from you."_




"I never backed down from a fight before, no sense startin now." He replies with a shrug, "even if it is a losing fight. Sure, count me in."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 15, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick stands, “Well guys and gals I guess I will see you all later.” He slides from his current position to stand next to Jerry.  He throws his arm over Jerry’s shoulder with a smirk, “Hey Clo, Trilly… I am not sure if I met the rest.  Name’s Nick, I see you have already met one of my good mates, Jerry.  So we going downtown tonight or not?”




Jerry took the arm over his shoulder as a pleasant surprise and shot Nick a smile. _Is he coming on to me? That could be nice._


----------



## Agamon (Jul 16, 2008)

Manjit shrugs at Emmet's question.  "I think there are institute vehicles, but I doubt they will just let us take one.  Cabs, bus, walk?  I'm not sure.  The central commercial area is probably too far to walk in less than a half hour," she surmises.

"Hi Nick, Stacy.  That's Josee" the blonde introduces herself and the french girl, who nods at him.  "Sounds like we're in.  Whatcha got in mind?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 16, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "I never backed down from a fight before, no sense startin now." He replies with a shrug, "even if it is a losing fight. Sure, count me in."




"Sounds good, I think it'll be fun," Layla tells him.  "Nick, we have one more.  And are you saying there's something wrong with what I'm wearing?" she teases, changing her focus to Nick.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 16, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Hi Nick, Stacy.  That's Josee" the blonde introduces herself and the french girl, who nods at him.  "Sounds like we're in.  Whatcha got in mind?"



“Stacy, Josee; the pleasure is all mine,” Nick smiles, “I figure we can try and see the night life, get some shopping in… for the ladies of course.  Get some hot outfits, maybe sneak into a club, maybe indulge in under-age intoxication… you know typical mainstream teenager antics,” his voice taking on a semi-serious tone before breaking into a killer smile.

“I can drive so if we can find a vehicle, we are golden… unless we need something lame like a chaperone,” he glances to Jun Min, “Oh man I wonder if there is a lake around here or a beach… I am terrible at geography but a little late night swimming… some refreshments, loud music, all the makings of a serious party,” Nick smirks.

“What do you think Jerry?” he turns to his buddy removing his arm, “sound good to you?”


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 16, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Nick, we have one more.  And are you saying there's something wrong with what I'm wearing?" she teases, changing her focus to Nick.



_Whoa, no way, what you have on is perfectly good; don’t change on my account.  But I would watch out for those other guys who see a cute girl like you and only have *ONE* thing on their mind.  But then again not everyone can be as sophisticated as me.  But then I can’t blame them, you don’t meet hot exotic women every day,_ Nick smirks, shaking his head at his own joke.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 16, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> “What do you think Jerry?” he turns to his buddy removing his arm, “sound good to you?”




"You've got me sold, mate. The swimming especially," Jerry smiled at his new friend. This place was littered with friends and Jerry felt happily submerged inside it, a part of everything already. Mudaba Adin was turning out to be a great place.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 16, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Sounds good, I think it'll be fun," Layla tells him.  "Nick, we have one more.  And are you saying there's something wrong with what I'm wearing?" she teases, changing her focus to Nick.




"We'll see..." he says absentmindedly as he takes a bite of his hamburger.

"Let me know when you all are ready to go."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 16, 2008)

> “I can drive so if we can find a vehicle, we are golden… unless we need something lame like a chaperone,” he glances to Jun Min, “Oh man I wonder if there is a lake around here or a beach… I am terrible at geography but a little late night swimming… some refreshments, loud music, all the makings of a serious party,” Nick smirks.




"Amy, what are the rules for taking trips off campus and borrowing school transportation?  Are there any vans for us to borrow?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 16, 2008)

"Hey, I"m game as long as it doesn't get me kicked out of school." Trilly pipes in with a grin. She wouldn't mind a chance to go shopping. And she was dead curious about what the area was like anyway. Shopping or no, she wanted to get the lay of the land so she could see what it was like. That was, she conceded, the curious tourist part of her .. after all how often does a girl from a small burned out mill town get to go this far from home?


----------



## Agamon (Jul 16, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Amy, what are the rules for taking trips off campus and borrowing school transportation?  Are there any vans for us to borrow?"




Amy responds from a nearby overhead speaker.  "Students may leave campus grounds at their leisure, provided they do so on their own time.  A 9:00 PM local time curfew is in effect evenings preceding days of instruction.  While off-campus, students are expected to behave in an appropriate manner as representatives of the institute.

"Institute vehicles may be used by students only with attending faculty members.  Students may not operate institute vehicles without administrative permission.  The institute currently has three vans at its disposal.  All three are currently unused and available."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 16, 2008)

Cody noticed Emmet's frustration and disappointment, frowning himself at Nick's plans for partying all night.

Turning to Emmet, he quietly commiserates, "Yeah, I'm not a fan of too much wild and crazy myself.  I figure we go along with the main group and if things get too hectic we can get Raph to fly us back or something.  No worries, the first day's supposed to be fun and I'm sure we can all figure out something."

Disappointed that things have spun far out of his control, Cody sighs.  He gives a look at Raph happily stuffing more food into her mouth, _At least one of us is having a great time..._ he thinks.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 16, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Institute vehicles may be used by students only with attending faculty members.  Students may not operate institute vehicles without administrative permission.  The institute currently has three vans at its disposal.  All three are currently unused and available."



“Kick ass,” Nick says aloud to Amy, “so basically we can’t take a vehicle unless someone from the school is with us, staff you mean?   So let’s say we take like Jun Min with us tonight, could we then take a van?  Or do we just need permission to take the van, Amy?”

  Nick then says to Clover, “If we have to take someone from the Institute, might as well be here she didn’t even trip much earlier when I… well she didn’t flip out so she seems cool in my book.”


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 16, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Amy responds from a nearby overhead speaker. "Students may leave campus grounds at their leisure, provided they do so on their own time. A 9:00 PM local time curfew is in effect evenings preceding days of instruction. While off-campus, students are expected to behave in an appropriate manner as representatives of the institute.
> 
> "Institute vehicles may be used by students only with attending faculty members. Students may not operate institute vehicles without administrative permission. The institute currently has three vans at its disposal. All three are currently unused and available."




"Amy, since I know you were listening to all the conversations, how many people have expressed an interest in going into town tonight?  Can one van fit all the people that were interested?  I take it the vans are big ones, like for 15 people or such?  Should be big enough 14 with Jun Min, or another teacher along.  Lets see.  The four of us, Nick, Jerry, the four people at that table makes it 10.  I'm sure it'd be quite impossible to leave Yoshi behind, so 11.  It wouldn't do to leave James and Kiyana out since I think she mentioned wanting to go shopping, though I might just be going mental and remembering things a bit bent."

Clover is quiet for a moment as she counts things up in her head.  "I wonder if 1 Van is going to be enough now that I think about, means we might need two teachers.  Is that correct Amy?  We need two teachers to use two vans, or just one teacher with us and her permission to use the other van?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 16, 2008)

"Oh yeah Yoshi and Layla are both coming for sure," Nick adds.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 17, 2008)

"Answer to first query unknown.  The largest van available provides space for 1 driver and 13 passengers.  There are also two vans that provide space for 1 driver and 9 passengers," Amy responds to Clover.

"Instructor Kim Jun Min is permitted to operate institute vehicles and remove them from institute property.  As previously stated, students operate institute vehicles without administrative permission.  Shall I message Miss Kim for you?"

"That okay, Amy, I'm here," the Korean instructor says, walking towards the group.  "My ears are burning, what's up?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 17, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "That okay, Amy, I'm here," the Korean instructor says, walking towards the group.  "My ears are burning, what's up?"



“We are planning a field trip, and we will need a van or two to get all of us downtown,” Nick answers, “I promise to be on my best behavior if you come with us tonight; I can drive if need be.  We don’t have a full count yet, but it is close to thirteen or fourteen of us.”


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Answer to first query unknown. The largest van available provides space for 1 driver and 13 passengers. There are also two vans that provide space for 1 driver and 9 passengers," Amy responds to Clover.
> 
> "Instructor Kim Jun Min is permitted to operate institute vehicles and remove them from institute property. As previously stated, students operate institute vehicles without administrative permission. Shall I message Miss Kim for you?"
> 
> "That okay, Amy, I'm here," the Korean instructor says, walking towards the group. "My ears are burning, what's up?"




"As Nick said, we were organizing a bit of a day trip into the city to help us pick up any of the little things we might have left behind since we can't just stop home.  We were hoping you would be aces with going with us if we need a chaperone to take a van out.  I think we could all fit in the larger van."  Clover explains to the young teacher.

"So would you be up for a trip out with us ankle biters?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 17, 2008)

Jun Min smiles at the students.  "Yeah, it'd be my pleasure.  Honestly, I haven't had much chance myself to get around and see the sights since I got here.  And thanks for the offer to be wheelman...Arun?" she tells Nick, reading his nametag, "But, I'm afraid for insurance purposes, I'll have to drive.

"So when were you planning on doing this?  I could probably be ready in a half hour, myself."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 17, 2008)

Emmet glances at Nick talking to Jun Min, then turns back to Cody. "I'm disappointed with myself and my behavior, but his actions were extremely annoying. When Nick starts acting like less of...whatever he is, I shall apologize."

"Sounds like a plan. We'll probably have over twenty people by the time Nick gets done organizing."


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 17, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Jun Min smiles at the students.  "Yeah, it'd be my pleasure.  Honestly, I haven't had much chance myself to get around and see the sights since I got here.  And thanks for the offer to be wheelman...Arun?" she tells Nick, reading his nametag, "But, I'm afraid for insurance purposes, I'll have to drive.
> 
> "So when were you planning on doing this?  I could probably be ready in a half hour, myself."



"Arun or Nick, whichever works," Nick replies, "I usually go by Nick since it was easier, but you can call me whatever you like.  I am not sure how much time the ladies need, but let's make it an hour, I still need to swing by my room and drop off my stuff and probably get changed and showered..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 17, 2008)

"I'm hoping that doesn't mean that I have to wait till the next trip." Trilly pipes up with a grin. "Cause at the very least I need to get post cards and knock knacks for my family back home.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2008)

"Thirteen people should be enough room for all of us Trilly, no worries, and we do have some extras in that regard.  Some of us can fly or teleport.  We can overcome it, and we could also just use a second van if we need it."

When Jun Min asks about a departure time, Clover shrugs.  "We all just had showers, so we're ready now.  If you need it though, I suppouse an hour is fine, you prissy little girl." Clover teases Nick, grinning at him.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 17, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> When Jun Min asks about a departure time, Clover shrugs.  "We all just had showers, so we're ready now.  If you need it though, I suppouse an hour is fine, you prissy little girl." Clover teases Nick, grinning at him.



"It just takes me forever to figure out what to do with my hair," Nick replies mockingly.

"On that note, I better go get ready," Nick slides to his table grabbing his bag, and then warps again out of the cafeteria heading to the boy's dorms and his room.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 17, 2008)

_Alrighty, let's push forward...._

Everyone heading out with Jun Min meets at the institute garage about an hour later.  Jun Min asks that everyone try to not use any flashy powers to get around; if they wanted to do anything that day, they were better off keeping a low profile.  Yoshi poo poos the idea of going there in the van when he was much quicker himself, but changes his mind when he considers squishing into the van with a bunch of girls.  Manjit rides shotgun; sitting beside someone else on a bench seat was out of the question.

The institute is built on the outskirts of the new city limits.  As they drive in, it becomes apparent that this area is all new construction.  Streets are newly paved, houses look brand new, buildings look modern.  Jun Min tells he students that the city expanded south for the most part.  The old city lies further north than they were headed.

As shopping seemed to be the most popular answer to what the group wanted to do, Jun Min finds a shopping mall.  The building is large, boasting over 200 merchants and is quite modern looking, even next to the standards set by the rest of this section of town.

Jun Min finds a spot to park the large vehicle.  "Alright, here we are.  It's not a big deal if you tell anyone that you're going to the school, but like I say, if you actually want to get anything done today, you might want to keep a low profile.  The school has a newness to it and people will be curious.  Just remember that you are representing the school and how you act reflects back on us all, so behave yourselves, but have fun."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 18, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Jun Min finds a spot to park the large vehicle.  "Alright, here we are.  It's not a big deal if you tell anyone that you're going to the school, but like I say, if you actually want to get anything done today, you might want to keep a low profile.  The school has a newness to it and people will be curious.  Just remember that you are representing the school and how you act reflects back on us all, so behave yourselves, but have fun."




Jerry smirked. _Low profile? For the whitest Chinese guy ever? Hope I'm not graded on this._

"Knew I should've brought a bag for over my head," Jerry observed to no one in particular.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 18, 2008)

"Sure thing, I'll just tuck my hair under my hat." Trilly says as she pops on her Wolfpack hat with a grin. "An just slap on a little sunblock to blend in."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 18, 2008)

"Watch yourself," Cody says to Jerry, seemingly worried, "Folks start seeing an elite wearing a paper bag and they might just mistake it for 'cool'.  You don't want to be starting any unnecessarily bad fashion trends." the teen finishes, breaking into an easy smile.

When outside of the cramped van Cody stretches, relishing the feeling of being out in the town. "Where do you guys wanna hit up first?  Raph, Jerry, Emmet, Manjit?


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 18, 2008)

Nick grins making sure he was stuck between two girls on the van.  He had taken a warm shower and put on fresh clothes.  He always tried to look hip with flair of his own style.  He smelled good with a hint of cologne but not too much, he didn’t want to over do it.  He grins at Jun Min telling them to keep a low profile, that was something he always had a hard time doing.  He always stood out, so he embraced his natural tendency to draw attention and made it work for him.

  Nick shrugs, “Sure thing Jun Min, you can trust me.”


----------



## Agamon (Jul 18, 2008)

"Thanks for the advice, teach, but keeping a low profile doesn't attract the girls, ya know?" Yoshi says with a sly grin.  He looks over at Jerry and smirks.  "Dude, the bag would be a huge improvement."

"Alright, shopping!" Raph exclaims.  "New clothes, of course.  And some CDs and DVDs!  Oh, and ice cream, think there's an ice cream place here?"

"Yeah, girl, I like how you think," Stacy replies.

Layla doesn't 'say' anything, but one wonders of there is a private exchanging of words between her and Jun Min as she glances at the instructor.

Manjit looks at the mall and her breathing begins to get a bit labored.  "Uh...how many people do you think are in there?  I haven't been to a place like this since...I mean, besides the school...maybe I shouldn't have come..."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 18, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "Watch yourself," Cody says to Jerry, seemingly worried, "Folks start seeing an elite wearing a paper bag and they might just mistake it for 'cool'.  You don't want to be starting any unnecessarily bad fashion trends." the teen finishes, breaking into an easy smile.




Jerry laughed, "I've seen stranger things catch on. Guess I'll have to go bare-faced and build up my adoring public."



> When outside of the cramped van Cody stretches, relishing the feeling of being out in the town. "Where do you guys wanna hit up first?  Raph, Jerry, Emmet, Manjit?




"No worries here. Anywhere is good, mate."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 18, 2008)

Samnell said:


> Jerry laughed, "I've seen stranger things catch on. Guess I'll have to go bare-faced and build up my adoring public."




"Cool, does this mean I get to be president of the fan club?  I get a cut of all profits, of course." Cody asks, jokingly but maybe only half-so.

"Speaking of appointments," he continues more seriously, this time to his angel, "Raph, your job tonight is to keep Manjit safe and people at a fair distance from her, alright?  This is very important, real 'G.A.' business*, got it?  I know I can count on you."

_*Guardian Angel, of course!  As silly as Raph is, when Cody cues her like this I figure she can take it very seriously and keep watch even while she's having fun.  Up to you how you want to play it Agamon._


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 18, 2008)

Emmet looks around, taking in the mall. _This place is newer than Dubai,_ he thinks with a smile. He turns towards Jerry with a shrug then suggests, "Should anyone inquire, merely state that you are an albino. That statement is relatively believable." Emmet then leans closer to Jerry, nodding his head towards Laya. 

"Have you met her? I have not observed her to speak a word since this trip began."

"Relax Manjit, I am confident that Raph will not let anyone get close enough. I am fine with anywhere really, but there is an electronics store here that attracts my interest."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2008)

"Thank you for bringing us out Ms. Kim, itsvery nice of you to give up your last afternoon before classes start to being our driver.  If you don't mind talking about school, what subject is it that you are going to teach us?"  Clover asks the young teacher curiously.

"Are you trying to say that we're chop liver, Yoshi love?  When you have all of us pretty Gels at the school why are you trying to attract more?"  Clover asks, looking hurt but only for a second, and then she winks at Trilly who was sitting next to her, her bare leg touching the other girl's denim clad one.

"Naw, it must be cause he knows he can't impress us by being all quick."  the red headed girl teases.  "So where do you guys want to go to Trills, Josee, Stace?  I think I'm fairly set, leastways I didn't naff anything behind."


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 18, 2008)

"I am hitting the food court," Nick waves and starts walking into the mall, _Let's go Layla, no need to waste time, you got any shopping you want to do?_


----------



## Samnell (Jul 18, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "Cool, does this mean I get to be president of the fan club?  I get a cut of all profits, of course." Cody asks, jokingly but maybe only half-so.




"Gotta be a fan for that, mate," Jerry winked, amused. "You haven't even bugged me for an autograph yet!"



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Have you met her? I have not observed her to speak a word since this trip began."




Jerry discretely shook his head in the negative.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 19, 2008)

John doesn't say much on the ride to the mall, he just watches the view and listens to the others as it continues.



> Jun Min finds a spot to park the large vehicle. "Alright, here we are. It's not a big deal if you tell anyone that you're going to the school, but like I say, if you actually want to get anything done today, you might want to keep a low profile. The school has a newness to it and people will be curious. Just remember that you are representing the school and how you act reflects back on us all, so behave yourselves, but have fun."





"We'll try our best Ms. Min. What time will we be heading back to the school?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 21, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "Speaking of appointments," he continues more seriously, this time to his angel, "Raph, your job tonight is to keep Manjit safe and people at a fair distance from her, alright?  This is very important, real 'G.A.' business*, got it?  I know I can count on you."




Raph glances at Cody, looks over at Manjit, and turns back to Cody, nodding.  Her eyes belie the the fact that she takes the request seriously, but she says nonchalantly, "No problem, boss.  Taken care of."



Hammerhead said:


> "Relax Manjit, I am confident that Raph will not let anyone get close enough. I am fine with anywhere really, but there is an electronics store here that attracts my interest."




Manjit looks at Raph and nods.  "Um, just be careful.  I'm not sure if I would hurt you, but I don't want to find out."

Raph nods.  "You and me both, girl.  Don't worry, I'll be an extra set of eyes for you, and some muscle if necessary," she responds with a wink.

"So, like, what's the deal?" Stacy asks, looking at Manjit.  "Afraid of crowds or something?  Not judging or nothing, I mean, I am, like, so terrified of spiders, it's stupid, y'know?"

Manjit gets that uncomfortable look she gets when the subject of her ability comes up.  Raph notices and quickly responds in proxy.  "It's her power.  Anything that touches her, dies.  She can't turn it off."

Yoshi laughs derisively, as though Raph was making a dumb joke.  "Pfff, yeah right."  When Raph doesn't laugh back and Manjit gets even more uncomfortable looking, he says, "Really?  No way, really?  Whoa..."

Stacy, Josee and Layla all have looks that mix horror and sympathy for Manjit.  Jun Min nods sympathetically herself.  "It's okay, Manjit," she says.  "I'll be watching out for you, too.  You're ultimately my responsibility out here.  But I want to help show you that you can still go places with everyone else."



Shalimar said:


> "Thank you for bringing us out Ms. Kim, itsvery nice of you to give up your last afternoon before classes start to being our driver.  If you don't mind talking about school, what subject is it that you are going to teach us?" Clover asks the young teacher curiously.




"My pleasure, this will be fun," Jun Min tells Clover.  "I'm one of the schools' ability trainers.  I'll be working with you guys to help you hone your unique skills.  I'm also a trained councilor and that will be my other role, so if you have any problems, come see me," she says with a smile.



Shalimar said:


> "Are you trying to say that we're chop liver, Yoshi love?  When you have all of us pretty Gels at the school why are you trying to attract more?"  Clover asks, looking hurt but only for a second, and then she winks at Trilly who was sitting next to her, her bare leg touching the other girl's denim clad one.
> 
> "Naw, it must be cause he knows he can't impress us by being all quick."  the red headed girl teases.




"Hey, a guy's gotta keep his options open is all I'm saying," Yoshi replies with a grin.  "And who's not impressed with the speed, honestly?"



Shalimar said:


> "So where do you guys want to go to Trills, Josee, Stace?  I think I'm fairly set, leastways I didn't naff anything behind."




"You are set?" Josee asks with a wry smile.  "No, no, silly, shopping is not about what you need, it is about what looks good on you, no?"

Stacy laughs.  "Awesome.  New clothes it is!"



Vanifae said:


> "I am hitting the food court," Nick waves and starts walking into the mall, _Let's go Layla, no need to waste time, you got any shopping you want to do?_




Yoshi zips up to Nick's side.  "More food, I like how you think, dude!"

Layla looks back at the others, but follows along with Nick and Yoshi.  She gives John a nod, indicating that he can tag along with them if he wanted.



Mimic said:


> "We'll try our best Ms. Min. What time will we be heading back to the school?"




"When you guys are ready to go back, but we should think about not staying past 8:00, as 9:00 is the curfew," Jun Min tells John, adding, "And it's Miss Kim, actually."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 21, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "Gotta be a fan for that, mate," Jerry winked, amused. "You haven't even bugged me for an autograph yet!"




Honestly!  Where are my manners?  I'm sort of short on paper, do you happen to have a blank check just lying around that you can autograph for me? Cody asks "innocently".

The conversation quickly turned to serious again but by now he was used to it. He gave everyone making a fuss a sigh and a hand gesture that said "nothing to see here, move on" and then gave a weak smile towards Manjit.  "It's not going to be easy to break the water, but it's best to get it out in the open quick-I'm sorry it came out so soon.  The best thing about going to the school is that we're all elites here, and I'm sure many of us have experienced something detrimental with our powers."

While feeling sympathetic, Cody tries to show with his words and body language that he's not pitying or looking down on her, continuing, "I know, we can't relate to the same extent, but we can do it better than others might.  I hope with time people like Jun Min can help you find some kind of 'off' switch.  But until then you shouldn't be punished or not be able to live as normal of a life as you can."

_If my speech wasn't metaphorical for other things going on in my life, color me a liar.  I need to take my own advice sometimes..._ the teen thinks.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2008)

"So you gonna teach me how to fly, and throw around hurricanes?  Wicked.  I'm not sure if you have the best job in the world, or the most dangerous Ms. Kim.  Probably both.  With this lot of tossers, I'd hope you have your life insurance paid up, or at least the insurance on the school, I reckon it wont take more than a month to total it once we're all having a go at our powers." Clover teases the young teacher.

When Yoshi asks who isn't really impressed with his speed, Clover winks at Trilly and lets out a low husky moan, "Ohh...ohh...what don't tell me your done already.  Sometimes Yoshi love, being quick isn't a good thing at all."  Clover says, teasing.  Then she gets out of the van, freeing Trlliy and Stacy up to do the same.

"New clothes it is.  I think Trilly mentioned wanting to stop at some stores that I wont mention in front of the boys."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 21, 2008)

John looks over to Manjit, he pauses for a moment wondering if he would be able to absorb the energy that she gave out, he wasn't sure if he could and he really wasn't sure if he wanted to find out.



Agamon said:


> "When you guys are ready to go back, but we should think about not staying past 8:00, as 9:00 is the curfew," Jun Min tells John, adding, "And it's Miss Kim, actually."




"My pardon, Miss Kim," he says tipping his hat slightly. "Thank you again for bringing us here."



Shalimar said:


> When Yoshi asks who isn't really impressed with his speed, Clover winks at Trilly and lets out a low husky moan, "Ohh...ohh...what don't tell me your done already.  Sometimes Yoshi love, being quick isn't a good thing at all."  Clover says, teasing.  Then she gets out of the van, freeing Trlliy and Stacy up to do the same.




John shakes his head as heads out of the van, joining the group that is headed for the food court.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 21, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Honestly!  Where are my manners?  I'm sort of short on paper, do you happen to have a blank check just lying around that you can autograph for me? Cody asks "innocently".




Jerry laughed and slung his arm over Cody's shoulder, "Sure thing, mate!" He made a show of digging about in his pocket with his free hand.

"Oi, wait a minute," he paused with exaggerated innocence and looked at Cody as though just seeing him for the first time, "Are you tryin' to steal my money?" Another pause. "Guess you are the president of my fan club!" He gave Cody's shoulder a friendly squeeze and laughed again.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 21, 2008)

Nick walks into the mall, giving a look around he makes his way to a map for a moment to see where he is in relation to the food court while subtly checking out the local décor and specimens of the opposite sex.  Nick speaks aloud, “Hey dude, name’s Nick,” he looks around, “John right?  So what they got you in for?”

_If you want to go do girly stuff with the girly girl patrol, I won’t feel offended; I know how you ladies got to stick together and all that.  Probably going to get something to drink, check out some shoe stores and uhh do some research, unless you have any better ideas,_ Nick smirks casually putting his arm around Layla.

“Alright Yoshi I figure we get drinks, we find some interesting people to talk to and get the lay of the land.  I also got to look at some new shoes and workout clothes.  No obvious use of powers… unless we can get away with it,” Nick grins glancing to John, “I am not saying to break the rules but what is the point of having these powers if we don’t have fun with them, within moderation of course.”


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 21, 2008)

Cody did his best to contain his laughter behind an equally unknowing smile, but despite his best efforts he ends up laughing with the other teen.  Without thinking he flashed another smile at Jerry, this time a warm one.  He regains his senses soon enough but hesitates to say anything...this wasn't exactly the place for that kind of stuff and he wasn't even sure of the situation.

It takes him a second to recuperate but he finally speaks up, this time addressing the remaining group, "I like my fashion occasionally but I think if we follow the other girls we'll be stuck for a couple hours in a department store.  Want to just wander around and when we stop at an interesting place we check it out?"

Aware of Jerry's arm on his shoulder, the teen lets him linger there for the moment, figuring it innocent enough.  "Be sure to speak up if there's a place you want to go Manjit, I know you and Emmet both liked the technology back at the institute so we'll definitely hit up an electronic store when we see one."

Cody gives a wink towards her, but then secretly steals a look at Raph.  _I really hope everything goes safely tonight._


----------



## Samnell (Jul 21, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> It takes him a second to recuperate but he finally speaks up, this time addressing the remaining group, "I like my fashion occasionally but I think if we follow the other girls we'll be stuck for a couple hours in a department store.  Want to just wander around and when we stop at an interesting place we check it out?"




"You've sold me on the wandering, mate," Jerry smiled back and his arm lingered just slightly too long. _No good getting carried away. Raph's not his girl but being unattached isn't the same as being uninterested. Don't want to mess things up otherwise._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 21, 2008)

"Sure thing Clover, I'm game for anything you want to do. Pick a place and lead the way, I'm sure that us girls will follow along in solidarity." Trilly says as she looks to Stacey for confirmation.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 22, 2008)

"That sounds like a plan to me. I believe that I have sufficient clothes. Honestly, how many shoes does one person even need? I do not think I am ever going to solve that conundrum."

As Emmet follows Cody, Jerry, and Manjit, he adds in a lower tone of voice "We need not restrict our wanderings solely to this mall, however. Ms. Kim never specified that we remain here, only that we return here by twenty-hundred hours. Why not use this chance to better explore the surrounding city?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 22, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "Sure thing Clover, I'm game for anything you want to do. Pick a place and lead the way, I'm sure that us girls will follow along in solidarity." Trilly says as she looks to Stacey for confirmation.




"There's nothing I actually need.  I'm here to follow along, play mule with the bags like I do for my sister, and tell you that the dress makes you look fat, also like I do for my sister come to think of it, though she hasn't actually picked out anything that looks bad since we started at King's school.  She wants to be a fashion designer, so she is pretty much always on the mark."  Clover says, though she trails off as she realizes she's babbling a bit.

"You should just give me a swat in the arm when I'm running on at the mouth like that.  All that was to say, I don't have a prefference, and you said there were some things that you needed to get.  Lets work off your list and I'm sure I'll spot some things while we are getting on with that?  Right?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2008)

"Well I could use some more shirts, jeans.." Trilly says as she spins around, checking her behind over and stretching (within human range) and hamming it up for Clover. "And possibly some 'delicates' and a few knick-kancks for my family."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 22, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "That sounds like a plan to me. I believe that I have sufficient clothes. Honestly, how many shoes does one person even need? I do not think I am ever going to solve that conundrum."




Jerry shook his head, "Inconceivable. It's not like bathers."



> As Emmet follows Cody, Jerry, and Manjit, he adds in a lower tone of voice "We need not restrict our wanderings solely to this mall, however. Ms. Kim never specified that we remain here, only that we return here by twenty-hundred hours. Why not use this chance to better explore the surrounding city?"




"Trust a hyper-genius to find the loophole; I'm in!"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 22, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick walks into the mall, giving a look around he makes his way to a map for a moment to see where he is in relation to the food court while subtly checking out the local décor and specimens of the opposite sex.  Nick speaks aloud, “Hey dude, name’s Nick,” he looks around, “John right?  So what they got you in for?”




John nods when the boy refers to him by name, ""I convert energy to strength, helpful when you need to lift a tractor."



Vanifae said:


> “Alright Yoshi I figure we get drinks, we find some interesting people to talk to and get the lay of the land.  I also got to look at some new shoes and workout clothes.  No obvious use of powers… unless we can get away with it,” Nick grins glancing to John, “I am not saying to break the rules but what is the point of having these powers if we don’t have fun with them, within moderation of course.”




"I'm not what you would call subtle, partner," John says standing straight as he can. "Besides, things are strange enough without going and looking for trouble."
_
"This isn't home, this isn't home, don't make waves, keep your opinions to yourself."_ John thinks to himself.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 22, 2008)

"I reckon," Nick jokes, "that we can play it safe for now."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 23, 2008)

The interior of the mall is as modern looking as the outside.  The majority of it is two levels, with certain areas taking up 4 or 5 stories.  

Though there are a good number of native Eritreans here, both workers and patrons, it's looks athough at least half of the poeple here are not native to the country.  Mudaba Adin is truly a global city.  Much of the newer community was built by the UN and it had become home to both UN representatives as well as other people from around the world.


*John & Nick*
Yoshi nods as he scouts the place out.  "Sounds good, dude.  I'm down with that.  I'm always looking for shoes, mine wear out pretty quick, go figure."

_"I'm not sure how unobvious I can be,"_ Layla sends.  _"But I'd rather not freak anyone out, I guess I can stick to speaking Arabic, some poeple speak it here."_  She doesn't expect the arm around her when it happens and pulls away.  _"Hey, not so fast there, buster,"_ she tells Nick alone.  She smiles, so she's not offended, but she adds, _"I don't mind hanging out with you guys instead of the...'girly-girls?'...but let's not jump to conclusions, just yet."_

The food court is not really busy this time of day, but there are a number of people milling about.  More well known corporate fast food chains dominate, but there are some lesser known, possibly local, stands, as well.


*Clover & Trilly*

"I carry my own stuff.  A totally foolproof plan to not spend too much, right?" Stacy says.

"I have never had that problem," Josee says with a hint of a smirk.  She looks Trilly up and down.  "More jeans?  I see I have some work to do here..."


*Emmet, Jerry & Cody*

"You need to whisper a lot more quietly, I think," Jun Min loudly pretends to whisper herself with a smile as she comes up be.  "You guys aren't limited to the mall, at all.  Just understand that the way back to the school is here and if you're not when we go, make sure you make it back in time."

"I don't care where we go, as long as there's ice cream involved," Raph states.


*Outside the mall*

A young woman sighs, bags all around her, standing on the curb waiting for a vehicle to pick her up.  As the last of the students make their way in, she sighs again and looks at her watch.  Then, a quick glance behind her and she brings the watch closer to her face.  "They're in," she quietly states before going back to scanning the parking lot.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2008)

"I don't know, it depends on how strong you are don't it?" Clover comments on Stacy's method of spending control. She herself didn't really have that problem, it was mostly her sister and mom who did the shopping, she could take it or leave it except for the company. "You might have to boot me from the girls club, but my twin does the shoppingg for us mostly. I could take it or leave it my own self. More about the company really."

Clover follows along good naturedly in the wake of the 3 girlier girls. She compliments the selections and goes along with just about everything Josee and Stacey suggest, even when it comes to things for herself. The british girl ended up being talked intoa pair of brown leather pants that were tight enough to lead her to the belief that her normally even-tempered father would heartily disapprove.  After they left the boutique where she bought the pants and Josee bought a sweater, the next store over was the store that Trilly had teased her about.

"So love, fancy a stroll through to look for some new Alans?" she asks the southern girl.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 23, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Yoshi nods as he scouts the place out.  "Sounds good, dude.  I'm down with that.  I'm always looking for shoes, mine wear out pretty quick, go figure."
> 
> _"I'm not sure how unobvious I can be,"_ Layla sends.  _"But I'd rather not freak anyone out, I guess I can stick to speaking Arabic, some poeple speak it here."_




"The way I see it, you could always pretend to whisper in one of our ears and we could translate for you," he says making air quotes with his fingers. "That way it wouldn't look that suspicious."



Agamon said:


> She doesn't expect the arm around her when it happens and pulls away.  _"Hey, not so fast there, buster,"_ she tells Nick alone.  She smiles, so she's not offended, but she adds, _"I don't mind hanging out with you guys instead of the...'girly-girls?'...but let's not jump to conclusions, just yet."_
> 
> The food court is not really busy this time of day, but there are a number of people milling about.  More well known corporate fast food chains dominate, but there are some lesser known, possibly local, stands, as well.




John was about to intercede when he sees Layla pull away and give Nick (at least he would assume) a stern lecture.

He walks over to an empty table, claiming it for the group. "So what are we going to have to eat?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 23, 2008)

double post


----------



## Samnell (Jul 23, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "You need to whisper a lot more quietly, I think," Jun Min loudly pretends to whisper herself with a smile as she comes up be.  "You guys aren't limited to the mall, at all.  Just understand that the way back to the school is here and if you're not when we go, make sure you make it back in time."




Jerry laughed. How could he end up late?

"No worries, Ms Min."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 23, 2008)

_Can everyone hear me when I am whispering,_ Emmet wonders to himself. _Should I even bother next time?_

"You cannot even let me pretend to be a rebel, can you Ms. Kim," Emmet asks, feigning disappointment. "I am entirely confident that between all of us we can avoid becoming lost, and even devise a speedy route back to the school in the necessary time."

"I do not think that anyone could say no to the prospect of ice cream Raph, barring lactose intolerance or moral beliefs. Any store in this mall that we would like to see before we start to explore the city?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 24, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "I do not think that anyone could say no to the prospect of ice cream Raph, barring lactose intolerance or moral beliefs. Any store in this mall that we would like to see before we start to explore the city?"




"Not unless they've got a sport equipment store."


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 24, 2008)

Nick adds, “Yeah I like the whispering thing.”

_I never jump to conclusions I just do what comes naturally,_ Nick thinks with a devilish grin, _So you want some ice cream or what?_  Nick gestures to the food court, “Ice cream… to help cool off and then scope out the scene see what is shaking and then if things get boring we check out the rest of the area.  Sound good?”

  The space around Nick ripples for a moment and then he sighs, “I guess I can just walk to the food court, as lame as that sounds.  So what is it like in Cairo, Layla, I mean you seem pretty… well I guess I have never met a person from that region so I guess I wasn’t expecting someone so cool with us Western cats.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 24, 2008)

"Sounds like a plan Clover, not to mention Her smile turns wicked, "Buying some shoes seems safe enough for your heart.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "Sounds like a plan Clover, not to mention Her smile turns wicked, "Buying some shoes seems safe enough for your heart.




"Shoes?"  Clover asks, looking confused, then her look of bewilderment brightens.  "Ahh, I think we got a wee bit lost in translation love.  Alans are knickers...Alans....Alan Whickers...Knickers." the red head explained, taking the other girls through the vagaries of British rhyming slang.

It could defintely be a bit confusing, she'd have to work on easing a bit of the slang out of her speech since she could certainly know why it could lead the yanks astray.  Then again she had asked while she and Trilly were standing in front of the Lingerie store, so it shouldn't have been too hard to follow...unless the little minx was funning her on again.  "Your fun me on again aint you, you wicked little trollop."  Clover asks witha mock severe lock.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 25, 2008)

"Well I think there is a set of shoes by that name too.. or was it a sports store? And no.. I'm not having you on. Though I could be asked to."  Trilly says as she looks around the store and holds up something that could only be described as 'transparent.'

"You like?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 26, 2008)

*Nick & John*

Yoshi nods at the mention of ice cream.  "Yeah, that sounds good," he says scanning the food court.  "Oh dude, check that out...not just ice cream, gelato, frozen yogurt, sorbet, soft serve...cool."  He walks up the short line in front of the stand.

Layla chuckles at John's suggestion.  _"Pretend to be too shy to talk to people?  I have a better idea, I'll just speak Arabic, and message to you guys at the same time and you can 'translate' for me.  Sound good?"_

She raises an eyebrow at Nick's comment.  _"Well, first of all, not all Muslims hate Americans, you know.  And second, I'm not Muslim, my family's Christian."_  She shrugs.  _"I'm just trying to fit in and get used to the same situation everyone else is in.  Home is not all that far away, so I guess it's maybe a bit less of a culture shock for me."_

Looking back to Yoshi, he's already forgotten the ice cream, as he talks to a couple of local teenaged girls.


*Clover & Trilly*

"You maybe wonder why I buy this sweater here," Josee says as the girls leave the first store.  "It is a birthday gift for my cousin back in France.  I do not like her," she says with a wry grin.

"What, I thought it looked cute," Stacy says, trying to peer into the bag as they walk.  She looks up at the store that Clover points out and giggles.  "Sounds like fun."

"Maybe I should have gotten Marie's gift here, she is a slut," Josee deadpans as they enter.  She heads off to look over the merchandise much as she did in the previous store.  Obviously she's visited this type of store before.

Stacy, on the other hand, looks a little embarrassed walking around the lingerie.  She sticks around with the other two girls and blushes when Trilly pulls the garment from the rack and shows it to Clover.


*Jerry, Emmet, Cody*

"Alright, then," Jun Min tells the group.  "I'm sure you don't need me cramping your style, so I'll let you go to it."  She looks at Manjit and Raph.  "You'll help Manjit keep an eye out?"

Raph nods wordlessly, looking a bit annoyed that the woman thought she needed the reminder.

"Okay, see you later," Jun Min says before parting ways.

"So, a sports store?  There's gotta be one of those here, this place is huge," Raph says looking around as they walk around.

Manjit does her best to keep her distance from anyone nearby as they walk.  "Uh no where in particular.  I'm okay just tagging along."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Emmet walks over to one of the helpful maps of the mall that are scattered throughout the structure. "It would appear that a sporting goods store in this wing, on the floor above us. Shall we head there first," he asks Jerry. 

"By the way, what is the opinion of Jun Min and our school's curriculum? It seems like she might teach the most important and certainly most unusual class. She seems nice enough though."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2008)

"I reckon it'd look good on you, anything would, your 10 shades of hot whether you wear anything or not." Clover says, blushing.  The red hed grabs the first thing to hand, which happens to be a matching pair of green silk anties and a bra and rushes off to the dressing room to try them on, but it was mostly to give her face time to cool off.

The red-head just sat in the dressing room for a few minutes, thinking about cricket, the queen, armies, Latin, anything she could think of to take her mind of Trilly in the store.  "Come on love, this isn't like you your normally just one of the mates, you don't swoon over guys or girrls.  Pull yourself together or your going on report."  she said to herself.

Nodding, she changed into the lingerie and examined it in the mirror, it all looked pretty good on her, it went with the green in her eyes, and fed off the red of her hair.  The fit was nice too.  Nodding, she dressed herself again in her own clothes, and brought the set to the check out desk and paid for it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 26, 2008)

Trilly takes advantage of the retreat of Clover to slip over to Stacey and whisper to her quick.  "Relax, I'm just teasing her ladyship. Any worries you got on my chasing you or wooing you aren't founded Stacey. In fact, I'd be happy to aid and abet you catching one of the boys on campus.. just let me know who and when." She pats her roomie on the shoulder with a conforting smile, "Just relax.. I'm thinking of getting something a LOT tamer."

When a wink she wanders over to look though the collection of unmentionables while humming to herself, settling on a one piece number. A black lacey one, but a lot more concealing. 

She was kind of surprised that some of the boys weren't following them for the view. She shrugged as she waited on Clover to finish in the waiting room. Modeling for english nobility aside, she did need some pants and tops. She was still waffling between blue jeans and honest to god slacks.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 26, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Layla chuckles at John's suggestion.  _"Pretend to be too shy to talk to people?  I have a better idea, I'll just speak Arabic, and message to you guys at the same time and you can 'translate' for me.  Sound good?"_



“I can dig that,” Nick replies.



Agamon said:


> She raises an eyebrow at Nick's comment.  _"Well, first of all, not all Muslims hate Americans, you know.  And second, I'm not Muslim, my family's Christian."_  She shrugs.  _"I'm just trying to fit in and get used to the same situation everyone else is in.  Home is not all that far away, so I guess it's maybe a bit less of a culture shock for me."_



_I wasn’t implying that Muslims hate us, just we Americans, and I use the term loosely have a reputation and often it is negative from traveling with my parents.  I am sorry I am not trying to be some kind of bigot, just surprised is all.  We are not exactly popular in that region, Muslim or not… heh my dad is Catholic, my mom is an atheist… religious stuff was odd growing up,_ Nick thinks ordering ice cream for himself and Layla as Yoshi talks up the ladies.

  Nick speaks to John, “So where are you from John, I lived all over but spent the last three years in Arkansas in Fayetteville; my mom is a professor at U of A; dad still travels and stuff but it’s cool.  Looks like Yoshi is the real ladies man among us.”


----------



## Samnell (Jul 26, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> Emmet walks over to one of the helpful maps of the mall that are scattered throughout the structure. "It would appear that a sporting goods store in this wing, on the floor above us. Shall we head there first," he asks Jerry.




"It's a plan. Can always use more bathers," Jerry smiled.



> "By the way, what is the opinion of Jun Min and our school's curriculum? It seems like she might teach the most important and certainly most unusual class. She seems nice enough though."




"Can't say I know any more than you do; she seems nice enough."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2008)

Clover accepted her bag from the Sales woman and rejoined Stacey and Trilly, figuring her roommate was a serious shopper who she shouldn't get in the way of.

"So, what are the odds Josee'll go daft and buy this place out of stock?"  Clover asks the pair, trying not to look at the knickers that Trilly had picked out.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 26, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Clover accepted her bag from the Sales woman and rejoined Stacey and Trilly, figuring her roommate was a serious shopper who she shouldn't get in the way of.
> 
> "So, what are the odds Josee'll go daft and buy this place out of stock?"  Clover asks the pair, trying not to look at the knickers that Trilly had picked out.




Trilly shrugs as she steps in the dressing room to try on the outfit she picked out. "Don't know.. makes me wish that I could match her measurements, so that I can borrow stuff off of her.

She posed for the mirror and smiled. Oh yes, definitely something to keep for later. She puts on her clothes and takes the outfit with her. "Definitely a keeper."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> Trilly shrugs as she steps in the dressing room to try on the outfit she picked out. "Don't know.. makes me wish that I could match her measurements, so that I can borrow stuff off of her.
> 
> She posed for the mirror and smiled. Oh yes, definitely something to keep for later. She puts on her clothes and takes the outfit with her. "Definitely a keeper."




Clover looks at Trilly curiously after making the comment about fitting her measurements.  "Can't you just...uh." she asks, trailing off into a gesture of bringing her hands closer together, to show getting smaller.  "I mean with your power you could probably fill out any ones clothes."

Once Trilly joins her and Stacey again, Clover led the conversation into a much safer direction.  "So what do you guys think of Jun Min, and her being our power training teacher?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 27, 2008)

Agamon said:


> *Nick & John*
> 
> Layla chuckles at John's suggestion.  _"Pretend to be too shy to talk to people?  I have a better idea, I'll just speak Arabic, and message to you guys at the same time and you can 'translate' for me.  Sound good?"_




John shrugs slightly as he smiles at the girl. "Sounds like a good idea to me."



Vanifae said:


> Nick speaks to John, “So where are you from John, I lived all over but spent the last three years in Arkansas in Fayetteville; my mom is a professor at U of A; dad still travels and stuff but it’s cool.  Looks like Yoshi is the real ladies man among us.”




"I was born and raised in a small town called River Falls, its located in Kansas." He replies to Nick. "Its a small town, I wouldn't be surprised it you never heard of it... pretty different then this place." He adds somewhat hesitantly.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 27, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "I was born and raised in a small town called River Falls, its located in Kansas." He replies to Nick. "Its a small town, I wouldn't be surprised it you never heard of it... pretty different then this place." He adds somewhat hesitantly.



“Small town living sounds like fun, Fayetteville is kind of small, but with all the college students it seems really big.  I was busy with sports, played football, wrestling, track and field… good times man, good times,” he says eating his ice cream.

  He glances to Yoshi and then back to John, “Leave only pretty country girls back home?”


----------



## Mimic (Jul 27, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> “Small town living sounds like fun, Fayetteville is kind of small, but with all the college students it seems really big.  I was busy with sports, played football, wrestling, track and field… good times man, good times,” he says eating his ice cream.
> 
> He glances to Yoshi and then back to John, “Leave only pretty country girls back home?”




"Played sports myself, football in particular. Was told that I could have made a career out of it but I don't think that I was that good." He replies, more at ease now that he was discussing something that he liked. 

"Sure, there were lots of pretty girls around, nothin like at our school though."


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 27, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Played sports myself, football in particular. Was told that I could have made a career out of it but I don't think that I was that good." He replies, more at ease now that he was discussing something that he liked.
> 
> "Sure, there were lots of pretty girls around, nothin like at our school though."



"Really?  I was all-state first team two years in a row, played quarterback; pretty much had schools looking at me for that and wrestling; I had it all planned out man it was going to be sweet.  Figured I could have played at U of A... maybe gone for the Heisman... yeah I had it all figured out," while eating his ice cream.

"Course then this happened, and suddenly the schools stop coming around and the press is knocking at my door, totally lame," Nick shakes his head.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 27, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> "Really?  I was all-state first team two years in a row, played quarterback; pretty much had schools looking at me for that and wrestling; I had it all planned out man it was going to be sweet.  Figured I could have played at U of A... maybe gone for the Heisman... yeah I had it all figured out," while eating his ice cream.
> 
> "Course then this happened, and suddenly the schools stop coming around and the press is knocking at my door, totally lame," Nick shakes his head.




"Linebacker, myself. We won a couple of regional championships, had a couple of college scouts approach me with some scholarships deals but I really just played  it because it was fun, don't reckon that I wanted to do it for a living."  He says stretching back, scanning the eating area.


"Haven't had to worry about the press, not many people know about my abilities."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 28, 2008)

*Cody, Emmet, Jerry*

"I don't think Miss Kim is the only ability instructor at the school," Manjit says as they make their way to the sports store.  "If I remember correctly, there's to be five of six of them.  I'm not looking forward to that class."

"I dunno, she acts nice, but did you see her blow up at that Layla girl?" Raph asks.  "Coo-coo, am I wrong?"

As the sports store comes into view down the hall, a man that looks like he's in a hurry throws an empty soda container at a nearby garbage bin.  He doesn't even look to see if it makes it in, which it doesn't.  It glances off the rim and lands amidst the group, at Manjit's feet.  She frowns in the direction of the gentleman and bends down to pick up the cup to dispose of it.  But neither she nor the kid walking backwards towards her as he animatedly speaks to two friends in front of him notice each other.  The young teen is stopped abruptly by an outstretched arm.  As he turns to look angrily at he person that hit him, he is lifted two feet off the ground at the collar by an upset looking Raph.

"You realize what you were doing?" Raph asks the boy.

"Uh..."  The boy stutters in surprise.

"You almost ran into her!" she responds with a bit of a snarl, jerking her head at Manjit.  "You touch her, you die.  Understand?"

The boy's eyes go wide as he nods profusely.  Raph sets the boy back down and he and his friends turn around and take off the other way.  A few nearby people watch the interaction.

Manjit's doesn't say anything, but her mouth hangs a bit agape.  Raph winks at her.  "Don't you worry girl, I've got your back."


*Trilly, Clover*

Stacy smiles sheepishly at Trilly as Clover is in the dressing room.  "No, hey, no problem.  I mean, normally, no problem at all, right?  I had a gay friend back in Cali, so not a big deal.  And I know, you won't, like, intentionally be...well, you know, but, I dunno, the roomie thing will just take some getting used to...I mean, it's kinda like sharing a room with a straight boy...oh wow, that sounded so much less stupid in my head...sorry," she says, looking even more sheepish now.

Stacy stays quiet when Clover returns, speaking up when she asks about Jun Min.  "I dunno, she sure went ape you-know-what on Layla.  But then she so deserved that.  Reading people's minds without asking?  Like, how wrong is that?  And now John's all hanging out with her and those other guys, weird.  Maybe she's like controlling his mind or something...."  she half smiles, half grimaces at the half joke.


*John & Nick*

_"American football, how exciting,"_ Layla sarcastically adds to the conversation.  She smiles.  _"Sorry, I'm sure it was important to you.  There are some things I miss about home, too.  But I think I'll be much happier here, to tell the truth."_

You're not sure what Yoshi is doing, but whatever it is is making the girls he's talking to gawk at him in surprise.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 28, 2008)

Nick grins, _American sports is good stuff don’t knock it.  But perhaps you just need to gain a greater appreciation of the finer things in life._  He decides to adjust the area directly beneath Layla just enough to get her off her feet, _Of course we can always talk about girly stuff like men that sweep young damsels off their feet._

  Nick follows those thoughts by gently catching her before she gets too high off the ground canceling his power.  He sets her down with a wink, “We better go check on Yoshi before he get’s us all in trouble.”

  Nick starts walking not waiting for the others to answer, “Hey Yoshi you staying out of trouble?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 28, 2008)

"I remain dubious about the benefits of the class in my own case as well. It is difficult to imagine a constructive use for your own abilities, although I suppose extremely selective applications would prove effective in neutralizing cancerous cells, for instance."

"Who is Layla? I am afraid I did not notice her interaction with Jun Min. What happened?"

After a short pause following the near miss with Manjit, Emmet yells after the boy, "Yeah," he says unconvincingly. "Touch her and we kick your ass!" Emmet hopes the yell will masquerade the true nature of Raph's dire warning. "She has some issues with personal space," he explains quietly to the audience.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 28, 2008)

Touching Manjit almost killed the boy before Jerry could react, but Raph had it and that was probably for the best. Jerry could have stopped it, but solid, living shadow coming out of nowhere and grabbing him would probably have caused more screaming so he shrugged it off. Raph was handy to have around.

"Good reaction time," Jerry told her.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2008)

"If Jun Min can tell when Layla is reading someones mind she could probably tell if Layla is doing anything else out of order.  Maybe he figures since she already knows him toes to tips and still wants to hang out with him, that it says something good about him as a person?  Sometimes I wonder whether or not I'm a good person, maybe Layla could see all the way in and tell me, though I'm not sure I'd really want an answer now that I think on it."  Clover told Stacey.

"I guess I should tell Josee that I'm bi since we are going to be roommates its only fair, right?  I guess even if a person wasn't a homophobe it could still be kinda werd for them, almost like rooming with boy.  Wonder if the school would let her switch roomies if she asked?  And wouldn't that just do loads for my rep."  Clover says and then sighs.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 29, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick grins, _
> Nick follows those thoughts by gently catching her before she gets too high off the ground canceling his power.  He sets her down with a wink, “We better go check on Yoshi before he get’s us all in trouble.”
> 
> Nick starts walking not waiting for the others to answer, “Hey Yoshi you staying out of trouble?”_



_

John shrugs slightly, not really sure what is going on with Layla and Nick, figuring that most of the conversation was going on silently between them. He wasn't sure if he should be insulted or not.

He gets up, giving the girl a quick nod. "Looks like we will be right back Ms. Layla." He tells her before heading off after Nick._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 29, 2008)

Trilly nods as she gives Clover a gentle pat on the arm. She leans over to whisper to her again. "Well push comes to shove, and one of our room mates gets upset, we can ask for a room switch. I am not thinking we SHOULD, but I'm tossing it as an option."

She grins to Stacey, and collects a few bits she's picked out. "Well I think we're done here, don't want to blow all my small tab in one spot. What next? Shoes, Jeans or tops?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 30, 2008)

*Clover, Trilly*

"Did I hear something about changing roommates, Clover?" Josee asks, returning to the others with another small bag to compliment the other she holds.  By the slightly insulted look, she may have misunderstood Clover.


*Jerry, Emmet, Cody*

"Thank you," Raph replies to Jerry's compliment with a prideful smile.

Manjit tries to avoid the mall-goers' stares.  "I need to be more careful," she mumbles.

Cody sighs.  "Raph, was that really necessary?  It sounded like you were threatening to kill him."

"I wasn't, I was just telling him what would happen," Raph replies with a shrug.  "Better scared than..."  She looks around at the people who are going back to what they were doing.  "Uh, better than the alternative.  Anyway, uh, hey, look the store!" she says, trying to change the subject by point out the sporting goods store across the hallway.


*Nick, John*

Layla smiles, "Oh, I'm not missing this..." she tells the guys as they go visit Yoshi.

"Hey, just showing these girls some 'magic tricks'," Yoshi tells them with a wink and a grin as they approach.  "S'okay, they don't know English."

The two teenaged girls smile at the newcomers.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 30, 2008)

"I was actually afraid you wouldn't want to keep me on as a roommate once I told you that I'm bisexual.  Its only fair that I tell you since we are roommates, and like I found out earlier, some of the students don't really seem all that accepting of differences."


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 30, 2008)

Nick walks up with a shake of his head, "What kind of magic tricks?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 30, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Uh, better than the alternative.  Anyway, uh, hey, look the store!" she says, trying to change the subject by point out the sporting goods store across the hallway.




"Crikey, a store! In a mall!" Jerry goggled, slapped himself on the forehead, and hurried over to look at the store.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 30, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "I was actually afraid you wouldn't want to keep me on as a roommate once I told you that I'm bisexual.  Its only fair that I tell you since we are roommates, and like I found out earlier, some of the students don't really seem all that accepting of differences."




Josee looks a bit surprised at first, not expecting the reply.  After some thought, she shrugs.  "Your sexual preference does not bother me one way or another.  It is not a problem for me if it is not a problem for you," she tells Clover, maybe a bit stiffly, but she seems sincere.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 30, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick walks up with a shake of his head, "What kind of magic tricks?"




"A little sleight of hand, check it out," Yoshi says, taking a coin from his pocket and turning to the girls.  He shows the other hand is empty, flips the coin in the air, catching it with his right hand.  He then immediately opens his left hand, where the coin is, his right hand empty.  The girls giggle and clap, one speaks to the other in Tigrinya and they both giggle again.

Layla raises an eyebrow and grins as the girl speaks.  _"They like the show, Yoshi,"_ she tells the three guys.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 30, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "A little sleight of hand, check it out," Yoshi says, taking a coin from his pocket and turning to the girls.  He shows the other hand is empty, flips the coin in the air, catching it with his right hand.  He then immediately opens his left hand, where the coin is, his right hand empty.  The girls giggle and clap, one speaks to the other in Tigrinya and they both giggle again.
> 
> Layla raises an eyebrow and grins as the girl speaks.  _"They like the show, Yoshi,"_ she tells the three guys.




"That's pretty impressive." John states to no one in particular, as he comes up to see what is going on. _"What's his power any ways?"_ He mentally sends to Layla


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 30, 2008)

"I think it would sound better as a threat coming from Raph than the alternative," Emmet counters to Cody. "Nice job, Raph. Alright, let us get this over with, " he jokes, taking a deep breath as he steps over the threshold of the sporting goods store.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 30, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Josee looks a bit surprised at first, not expecting the reply. After some thought, she shrugs. "Your sexual preference does not bother me one way or another. It is not a problem for me if it is not a problem for you," she tells Clover, maybe a bit stiffly, but she seems sincere.




"Thank you Josee, I'm glad we get to keep being roommates, though I am a little dissapointed I wont get to share a room with Trilly.  That girl is hot." she says with a wink at Josee.  "I'm sorry if this killed the mood for shopping.  I just felt telling you was the right thing to do."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 30, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Thank you Josee, I'm glad we get to keep being roommates, though I am a little dissapointed I wont get to share a room with Trilly.  That girl is hot." she says with a wink at Josee.  "I'm sorry if this killed the mood for shopping.  I just felt telling you was the right thing to do."





"Actually this sounds like a good time to get into shirts and jeans you know. Tame stuff. And then we need to do an extensive look at what is available in the food court.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 31, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "A little sleight of hand, check it out," Yoshi says, taking a coin from his pocket and turning to the girls.  He shows the other hand is empty, flips the coin in the air, catching it with his right hand.  He then immediately opens his left hand, where the coin is, his right hand empty.  The girls giggle and clap, one speaks to the other in Tigrinya and they both giggle again.
> 
> Layla raises an eyebrow and grins as the girl speaks.  _"They like the show, Yoshi,"_ she tells the three guys.



Nick smiles, "Yoshi you are full of surprises man, I might have to keep both eyes on you buddy." He turns to Layla, "I just noticed this but you can't understand the words we say but you are able to interpret our thoughts easily enough... that is pretty cool, I guess I figured people would think in their own languages maybe?  If that even makes sense?"

Nick eats more of his ice cream, "John you got any hidden talents to impress these young ladies?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 31, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick eats more of his ice cream, "John you got any hidden talents to impress these young ladies?"




"Unless they are impressed by sacking a quarterback or steer wrestling, I got nothing." He replies with a shrug.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 31, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Unless they are impressed by sacking a quarterback or steer wrestling, I got nothing." He replies with a shrug.



"What the hell is steer wrestling?" Nick asks, "That sounds both crazy and pretty awesome... unless you get gored?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 31, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Unless they are impressed by sacking a quarterback or steer wrestling, I got nothing." He replies with a shrug.



"What the hell is steer wrestling?" Nick asks, "That sounds both crazy and pretty awesome... unless you get gored?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 31, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> "What the hell is steer wrestling?" Nick asks, "That sounds both crazy and pretty awesome... unless you get gored?"




"Shoot, you lived in Arkansas for three years and never heard of steer wrestling?" John responds with a quizzical look on his face. "Lets see if I can explain it right." He adds pushing up his cowboy hat slightly with his thumb.

"Basically, you have a steer in one chute and a horse and rider in another right next to it." He says holding out his hands to help visualise what his is saying. "Now the steer is let go first and it takes off running, then the horse and rider is let go. Once the rider has caught up with the steer, he will lean over and grab hold of the horns and pretty much slide off the horse." John continues pretending to hold onto an imaginary pair of horns. "The rider will then slow the steer down more by digging his feet into the ground. Once they are slowed down enough the rider will let go of one of the horns and grab the steer's nose and pull, this will make the steer off balance and cause it to fall over. Which ever rider does this the fastest wins."

"You can get hurt alright, so you got to be carefull"


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 31, 2008)

“That is freaking nuts man, you got balls the size of coconuts; hell they are probably made of steel.  I can honestly say I have never heard of that, I must not have ran in the right circles, I mean I heard of rodeo and the running of the bulls but that is simply awesome.  Man versus beast in a fair match, hunting should be replaced with steer wrestling; if you can’t wrestle that bear to the ground then you lose,” Nick smirks.

  Nick thinks, J_ohn does not seem like a bad guy, probably just misunderstood, I like the big burly cowboy motif thing he has going; definitely keeps thing interesting around here for sure.  How is your ice cream?_

  Nick adds, “We are going to have to find us some steer wrestling around here, I want to try it out man.  That sounds like crazy fun, the more dangerous the better.”


----------



## Agamon (Jul 31, 2008)

*Emmet, Jerry, Cody*

The sporting goods store is quite large, offering a number of different products including a wide variety of equipment and apparel for many different sprorts played in the region, the number of which is growing wih the infusion of different cultures in the city.  Football is prominant, both with equipment and licensed jerseys for both national and league teams.  The swimming section looks to be an area along the right wall.

Raph looks around and shrugs.  "Huh.  So why are we here again?"


*Trilly, Clover*

"Yeah, new store, good idea," Stacy quickly agrees.

Josee rolls her eyes.  "No one has died, Clover.  Do not worry, as I say, this will not be hard to work out, yes?"  She looks to Trilly with a bit of exasperation.  "You are set on getting your 'jeans', aren't you?  I suppose I will come along for the company, at least."


*John, Nick*

_"Not absolutely sure, but I think he's really fast,"_ Layla tells John.  _"Yeah, I think he's a good guy, just a little out of his element.  And the ice cream is great, good idea,"_ she responds to Nick she says with a smile while sampling her own treat.

_"So are you trying to prove Clover right, Yoshi?"_ she says with a smirk for all the boys to hear.

"Hey, who says I'm using my eilte powers here?  This is magic, babe!" Yoshi says with a grin.

One of the girls' eyes grows wide when Yoshi mentions his elite abilities.  She turns to the other girl and says something in Tigrinya again and they both turn back and look at the group of foreigners with renewed interest.  "You from new elite school?" the first one asks in broken English.

Layla just looks at Yoshi with an impish grin.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 31, 2008)

Agamon said:


> *Emmet, Jerry, Cody*
> 
> The sporting goods store is quite large, offering a number of different products including a wide variety of equipment and apparel for many different sprorts played in the region, the number of which is growing wih the infusion of different cultures in the city.  Football is prominant, both with equipment and licensed jerseys for both national and league teams.  The swimming section looks to be an area along the right wall.




Jerry went directly to the swimming section and started checking out the goggles.



> Raph looks around and shrugs.  "Huh.  So why are we here again?"




"This is the stuff you use for swimming," Jerry explained, "And I busted the strap on my goggles a couple of days ago.  If you want to learn how to surf later on, you need something for under your wetsuit. Tighter's better."


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 31, 2008)

Nick glances to Yoshi then to the girls, “Yeah we are elites, or at least some of us are.  I know I am, Yoshi is…” Nick gestures, “but we don’t like to always bring it up right away.  My name is Nick, what is yours?”

  Nick thinks to Layla, _Why do I get the feeling we may have just opened Pandora’s Box here… I hope we don’t end up on the evening news or something.  So like since you can read minds can you tell me if any of the girls here think I am cute?  I mean might as well test a practical use of your abilities._

  Nick grins, “Now if you want to see some real magic…” Nick can’t help himself and uses his power to fold space and appear right behind the girls throwing his arms around both of them with himself in between with a smirk, “all you have to do is ask.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 31, 2008)

"I'm not what you call a skirt girl. The phrase tom boy fits me very well wouldn't you think?" Trilly says as she takes a musclebuilder's stage pose and kisses one of her biceps before breaking into a wide grin.

"As does jock, sports fanatic and red neck."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 1, 2008)

"Whats wrong Stacey love? Not getting anything? Not a fan, or maybe you just like going commando?" the red head teases the Cali girl gently, indicating the Victoria's Secret bags that the the other three girls were carrying.

"Where do you want to go for your Jean's Trilly? I could use a pair myself for lounging around in, maybe black ones though." Clover asks the girl girl with the shopping list. She herself was all set, though with her usual tastes in packing her dreser drawers wouldn't really go bust if she brought home an extra few bags of clothes from the trip. Being immune to the weather was definitely a plus, she could wear a snow suit in the sahara or go starkers in the arctic if she wanted to, it meant all she had to look at was fashion admittedly not her favorite thing, but at least it meant her clothes matched.

The British girl breaks into a hearty guffaw when Trilly strikes a pose and kisses her bicep.  "Nothing wrong with that love, unless your talking about being a real jock from up my way.  Naw, that pretty much describes me too so your in good company...or bad company I guess, depends on who is doing the telling."

"You do have the legs for skirts though, I guess if you forgot and stretched you'd be giving the world a show."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 1, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> “That is freaking nuts man, you got balls the size of coconuts; hell they are probably made of steel.  I can honestly say I have never heard of that, I must not have ran in the right circles, I mean I heard of rodeo and the running of the bulls but that is simply awesome.  Man versus beast in a fair match, hunting should be replaced with steer wrestling; if you can’t wrestle that bear to the ground then you lose,” Nick smirks.
> 
> Nick adds, “We are going to have to find us some steer wrestling around here, I want to try it out man.  That sounds like crazy fun, the more dangerous the better.”




"It ain't that great at it really, lots of people do it but you best be careful, you  could end up hurting yourself or worse the steer. Trust me you don't want them animal rights groups breathing down your neck." John replies somewhat sheepishly.



Agamon said:


> One of the girls' eyes grows wide when Yoshi mentions his elite abilities.  She turns to the other girl and says something in Tigrinya again and they both turn back and look at the group of foreigners with renewed interest.  "You from new elite school?" the first one asks in broken English.
> 
> Layla just looks at Yoshi with an impish grin.




"Why do I think is not going to end well?" John says to no one in particular.



Vanifae said:


> Nick grins, “Now if you want to see some real magic…” Nick can’t help himself and uses his power to fold space and appear right behind the girls throwing his arms around both of them with himself in between with a smirk, “all you have to do is ask.”





"Weren't we supposed to keep a low profile?" John asks Nick as he appears beside the two girls.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 1, 2008)

"Beats me," he mutters to Raph. "The popular obsession with such sporting activities both confuses and disgusts me,"  he says, careful not to let Jerry overhear him. 

"Who would guess that such a plethora of equipment is needed to capitalize on tidal patterns for low-speed, non-powered nautical movement," Emmet jokes in a louder voice. "Why not just wear a swim suit...or better yet, use a boat?"


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 1, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Weren't we supposed to keep a low profile?" John asks Nick as he appears beside the two girls.



    Nick smirks, “Man relax, she just said try… what are these girls going to do, kill us?  Who in their right mind is going to do anything to us, people love elites.  We are awesome, I mean yeah some of our powers can be scary… but seriously what is the worst that can happen?  I mean seriously what is the point of having these powers if we don’t practice them; we are both natural athletes right?  It would have been a waste for us not to do something with those god given talents right?”


----------



## Samnell (Aug 1, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "Who would guess that such a plethora of equipment is needed to capitalize on tidal patterns for low-speed, non-powered nautical movement," Emmet jokes in a louder voice. "Why not just wear a swim suit...or better yet, use a boat?"




Jerry smiled and shrugged, "A boat's not so fun, and you need a wetsuit so you can do it in cold water, or at least a rash guard when it's warm. The wax on the board tends to collect sand, so it's no fun to flop on. Blocks some jellyfish stings too."

"Now for just swimming in warm water," Jerry snagged a rather brief, red swimsuit off the rack, "this is best."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 2, 2008)

*Nick, John*

_"Well, if Yoshi left any doubt, you just erased it, Nick,"_ Layla responds to the three guys, shaking her head, but smiling.  _"Sorry, Yoshi, the tricks were impressing them, but some of their giggles came from the fact that you thought they didn't understand you."_  To Nick alone, she adds, _"Sorry, I have to peel back a couple mental layers to find that out.  I'm not going to do that.  They are impressed though, and I think they'd have to be brain dead to not find you cute."_

"Nick's right, no big deal.  She said don't use your powers if you don't want the attention.  That's boring," Yoshi tells John with a shrug.  He zips over beside Nick.  "Hey, don't hog 'em, dude.  I found 'em."

The two girls look surprised, but pleasantly so.  The girl that spoke responds.  "I am Naeema, she is Saba.  How you do that?  It is fun?"

A couple other people notice the teens' odd movements.  "Did you see that?" can be heard and a few people stop to gawk at the group.


*Jerry, Emmet, Cody*

Manjit nods at Emmet's assessment.  "I don't know how to swim.  Not certain I want to learn, neither."

Raph closely examines the red swimsuit in Jerry's hand.  "Hmmmm.  That's it?  Is this one of those places where it's okay for girls to not wear a top in public?  Because I do not want that lecture again, right Cody?"

A young man, obviously sales staff, approaches the group.  "Can I help you find something?"


*Trilly, Clover*

Stacy blushes a bit.  "Uh, no, think I'll stick to my PJs."

"Putain...ou m'avez-vous envoye, pere?" Josee mutters under her breath.  "Okay, then, let us find these jeans."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 2, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Raph closely examines the red swimsuit in Jerry's hand.  "Hmmmm.  That's it?  Is this one of those places where it's okay for girls to not wear a top in public?  Because I do not want that lecture again, right Cody?"




"I don't know. Some places are, some aren't. This is a guy's suit, though, Jerry looked at the tag, "Bit too big for me.



> A young man, obviously sales staff, approaches the group.  "Can I help you find something?"




"Sure thing, mate. Are these all the goggles you have?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2008)

Agamon said:


> *Trilly, Clover*
> 
> Stacy blushes a bit. "Uh, no, think I'll stick to my PJs."
> 
> "Putain...ou m'avez-vous envoye, pere?" Josee mutters under her breath. "Okay, then, let us find these jeans."




"You guys go ahead, me and Josee will catch up in a minute." the britsh girl tells Trilly and Stacey.

"You do realize your not the only one who speaks French, right?  Who were you callling a putain Josee?" Clover asks, her voice is much less open and friendy than it has been.  She kept her voice low enough that it wouldn't carry beyond her roommate.  "I hope it wasn't Trilly."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 2, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "You guys go ahead, me and Josee will catch up in a minute." the britsh girl tells Trilly and Stacey.
> 
> "You do realize your not the only one who speaks French, right?  Who were you callling a putain Josee?" Clover asks, her voice is much less open and friendy than it has been.  She kept her voice low enough that it wouldn't carry beyond her roommate.  "I hope it wasn't Trilly."




Josee rolls her eyes.  "I did not call anyone putain, Clover," she says.  "Besides, she had better names for herself.  Tom boy?  That is a girl that acts like a boy, no?"  She pauses in thought a moment.  "She is...like you, then?"


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 2, 2008)

“Hey I am always one for sharing,” Nick gives the girls a squeeze, “pleased to meet both of you.”  Nick releases them and walks back to stand next to Layla thinking, _Well I am glad that they would have to be brain dead to find me cute… thankfully you are much too smart to fall for these boyish good looks and devilish charms._

  Nick glances around, “Nothing like being a celebrity I guess.”


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Josee rolls her eyes. "I did not call anyone putain, Clover," she says. "Besides, she had better names for herself. Tom boy? That is a girl that acts like a boy, no?" She pauses in thought a moment. "She is...like you, then?"




Clover peers at her roommate intently for a moment and then she shrugs and nods deciding to let it go.  "Fine. Yes, a tom boy is a girl that acts like a boy.  She isn't big on fashion, going mostly for jeans and sweats and stuff.  Hangs out mostly with boys and doesn't do girly stuff like shopping if she can avoid it.  Thats me pretty much."  she told Josee.

When the French girl asks about Trilly, Clover isn't quite sure how to answer, it was Trilly's business really, but if she got to date Trilly Josee would definitely know anyway.  Besides all of that Clover knew she was a bad liar, and when she got caught in the lie it would just be really bad to lie to your roommate.  "Tom boy does not mean that a girl likes girls, it doesn't really have anything to do with who you like.  She is like me except for the fact that she's super hot.  I like girls and boys, she only likes girls."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 3, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick smirks, “Man relax, she just said try… what are these girls going to do, kill us?  Who in their right mind is going to do anything to us, people love elites.  We are awesome, I mean yeah some of our powers can be scary… but seriously what is the worst that can happen?  I mean seriously what is the point of having these powers if we don’t practice them; we are both natural athletes right?  It would have been a waste for us not to do something with those god given talents right?”






Agamon said:


> *Nick, John*
> "Nick's right, no big deal.  She said don't use your powers if you don't want the attention.  That's boring," Yoshi tells John with a shrug.  He zips over beside Nick.  "Hey, don't hog 'em, dude.  I found 'em."




"There's a difference between practicing your talents and flaunting them but I guess your right, there is no real harm in it."  John replies with a shrug but he glances around and takes a small step away from where Nick and Yoshi are causing a scene.



Vanifae said:


> Nick glances around, “Nothing like being a celebrity I guess.”




"Thanks, but I will pass, if you don't mind." John comments with a frown. "Not all of us want to be a celebrity."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 3, 2008)

"You do not know how to swim," Emmet asks, mildly disbelieving. "I suppose you have to be especially careful around deep water," Emmet concludes with a shrug. "I had always figured that swimming was one of those skills that almost everyone learns at some point...was there any particular reason you never learned?"

"We are good," Emmet tells the salesman. "I believe that we would prefer to browse, thank you though." Turning back to Manjit, he asks "So if sports are not your favored activity, what is?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 4, 2008)

Cody gulps, wordless at the short, red swimsuit.  He tucks a pleasant mental image to the back of his mind, letting Raph and Jerry make their exchange without interruption.

_And I thought things would turn out more innocently once we started shopping..._ the teen thinks bemusedly, keeping his expression and posture calm.

He's about to say something when Emmet decides to speak up.  Curious to know Manjit's answer, he waits out the situation again.


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 4, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Thanks, but I will pass, if you don't mind." John comments with a frown. "Not all of us want to be a celebrity."



“Sure thing man just means more fame for me,” Nick jokes.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 4, 2008)

*Cody, Jerry, Emmet*

The guy nods at Jerry.  He kinda gives him an odd look, due to Jerry's appearance, but does a good job staying professional.  "These goggles here, and there are some more newer styles at the front of the isle.  If any of you need any help, just let me know," he says, leaving the teens to their browsing.

Manjit looks embarrassed.  "I, uh, don't like water.  I fell off a pier at London harbor when I was five.  I almost drowned, but someone noticed me wander off and fall in.

"I play some instruments.  I like computers, writing software, taking things apart...obviously not as well as you," she tells Emmet.


*Clover*

"No, no, not just the tom boy, you two have been quite friendly, I noticed."  Josee shrugs.  "Not that I care, I am only saying."  She thinks a moment.  "You say you have a sister?  No brothers?  And you are oldest?  That explains some things."

*Trilly*

Stacy pauses and looks back at Josee and Clover talking.  "I know her type," she tells the other girl before changing to a faux French accent.  "Puhleeze, I am much too pretty for zee jeans.  Zis place eez horrible, zee bathrooms have no one zere to wipe my bum."  She giggles at her own joke.


*Nick, John*

_"No, brain dead to think you're not cute...just take the compliment, okay?"_ Layla replies to Nick, rolling her eyes, but smiling.

_"I'm with you, John,"_ she shares with all the boys.  _"It was one thing to let these girls know, but now a crowd is gathering..."_


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 4, 2008)

_Sorry about putting you on the spot babe, didn’t think it would cause a crowd; I am used to being the center of attention but I have to remember not everyone is as public as I am,_ Nick thinks to Layla.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 4, 2008)

*Elsewhere in the mall...*

An Asian man in a business suit finishes up a conversation on his cell phone.  He glances around and puts a finger to his ear.  "Everyone in position?  Do it."


*Back at the food court*

As Yoshi prepares another trick for his now larger audience, he is very rudely interrupted...

BOOOM!

A large explosion rocks the entire food court, sending debris and people flying everywhere!  Layla is blown clear away from the blast to lie crumpled on top of some broken chairs and tables.  Yoshi notices the explosion as it happens and does his best to get clear, but the concussive force catches up to him and slams him strongly into the wall, where he slides down into a heap.

_Nick rolled 11 for reflex, 11 for toughness
John rolled 5 for reflex, 6 for toughness (sorry Mimic!)
Use any APs?_

*Everyone else*

A large explosion suddenly rocks the mall.  People all around you immediately begin to scream, panic and run!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2008)

Agamon said:


> *Clover*
> 
> "No, no, not just the tom boy, you two have been quite friendly, I noticed." Josee shrugs. "Not that I care, I am only saying." She thinks a moment. "You say you have a sister? No brothers? And you are oldest? That explains some things."




"Well yeah, of course I'd be friendly to someone as hot as Trilly is, she's incredible.  She's really into sports, she's in great shape, has a cute American accent, is really friendly, and isn't shy at all, and best of all she likes girls."  the british girl says, sounding slightly defensive.  "If there is a chance that she'd want to hook up with me I'd jump at it.  If you were a guy I'm sure you would too...you should have seen her in her exercise suit...wow, just wow.  The guys were all worked up with no place to go." the red head said smirking.

"Not sure what it explains, but I have an identicle twin sister Danielle, or Dani.  I am older by about six hours though.  So what exactly does me being the oldest with no brothers explain?"  Clover asks curiously.

-------------------------

BOOM!

"What the bloody hell was that?"  Clover exclaims only to be bumped into by the people running every which way screaming.  

"Well isn't this just bloody fantastic?" she comments sarcastically to no one in particular.  She grabs Josee's hand so that they wouldn't get seperated and leads her towards Stacey and Trilly.  "We need to find Stacy and Trilly and then the rest of the students Josee."

Ms. Kim...Can you har me Ms. Kim? she tries to think as loudly as possible, wanting to get the teacher's attention.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 4, 2008)

Agamon said:


> *Cody, Jerry, Emmet*
> The guy nods at Jerry.  He kinda gives him an odd look, due to Jerry's appearance, but does a good job staying professional.  "These goggles here, and there are some more newer styles at the front of the isle.  If any of you need any help, just let me know," he says, leaving the teens to their browsing.




"Thanks, mate," Jerry let him go and headed for the other goggles. "I hate salt in m-"



> A large explosion suddenly rocks the mall. People all around you immediately begin to scream, panic and run!




"What the hell was that? Everyone ok?"


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 4, 2008)

_Nick uses an HP for his Toughness saving throw; his next action will be to get Layla ASAP!_


----------



## Samnell (Aug 4, 2008)

Double Post.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 4, 2008)

"Well that does..." Emmet begins, then...

*BOOM!*

Emmet, unbalanced by the explosion, stumbles. _What? What that...an explosion. Here? This cannot be happening. How could this be happening? Explosions? This is unreal. Was that from a movie or television show? Explosions are not something that I experience in my life,_ Emmet thinks frantically, panicking.

_Irregardless of my previous experiences, that was likely an explosion. Was it hopefully an accident, an accidental detonation from something within the mall? No, I am unaware of any device in the vicinity of this shopping mall that could be used to create an explosion of that magnitude. Still, something must have caused the noise and shockwave that I experienced,_ Emmet reasons.

_If this explosion was not an accident, then that means it was planned by some human agency. Discounting an unexpected military strike by a neighboring country, that narrows the likely possibilities to a terrorist action aimed at this shopping center or someone within it, or... That is a train of though that I had not considered; this explosion might be accidental in nature, caused by one of Elites here at the mall. Alternatively, it could be a malicious attack by an Elite entirely unconnected to the school._

_In any case, staying in this mall becomes very dangerous. However, evacuation presents the problem of controlling proximity to Manjit. By vacating these premises, we would endanger many others. Moreover, since Manjit would be as shocked by the explosion as I am, she may be losing control over her own abilities, increasing the likelihood of casualties should we attempt to leave in the midst of this panic._

Emmet catches his footing from the explosion, eyes wide. "I am unharmed, and that was an explosion. Manjit, I think that with the panic, you may want to lock yourself into a restroom or the backroom here, to avoid accidental injury," Emmet explains. "I think we need to figure out what is currently happening," he adds, pressing the activation switch on his metallic wristband.

_Emmet activates his force field, obviously._


----------



## Samnell (Aug 4, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> Emmet catches his footing from the explosion, eyes wide. "I am unharmed, and that was an explosion. Manjit, I think that with the panic, you may want to lock yourself into a restroom or the backroom here, to avoid accidental injury," Emmet explains. "I think we need to figure out what is currently happening," he adds, pressing the activation switch on his metallic wristband.




"Right, good idea," Jerry seconds the recommendation. "I can take a few scrapes, so I'm going to see what's what. Stay safe."

Jerry's guts churned, or whatever what he had instead of blood churned, and he reminded himself that he'd been this nervous before important meets. This was just more of the same. Give it a good go. He headed in the direction of the explosion.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 4, 2008)

"What was that?" Trilly said from her spot by pile of levi strauss jeans in one store front, craning her neck to look better. Which, given her talent was quite effective in seeing above the crowd.

OOC: Looking for a clue to what is going on and looking for the other students.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 5, 2008)

BOOM!

_What happened?  Did that have something to do with our classmates...?_ Cody wonders, hoping that everyone's alright.  He notices his heart racing but manages his breath and keeps calm.

"Good thinking, Emmet.  A restroom would be too far away, the backroom's probably our best bet.  Raph, escort Manjit to the back then meet back up with us.  Keep an eye on people's auras, we need to know what's going on."  Cody says, looking towards Jerry who's already on the move, "I'm right behind you." the teen says, following the other.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 5, 2008)

John will use a HP to reroll the toughness save. If he is conscious and goes after Nick he will check on the two girls Yoshi was talking too. If he goes before Nick he will check on Layla.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 5, 2008)

*Everyone not in the food court*

Paper and other light debris can be seen fluttering down the hall, along with a bit of smoke.  There was obviously an explosion somewhere in the mall.  The direction of its point of origin is fairly obvious.

*The Girls*

Josee is stunned into silence by the explosion.  She wordlessly allows Clover to take her hand and lead her through the crowd.  Clover can feel a current of electricity flow through her from Josee's hand.  It's not strong enough to hurt, but is somewhat distracting.

Trilly is easy to find, as she is literally head and shoulders above the crowd.  People are giving her room, too.  The explosion has them freaked out, and the unusual sight of a stretchy girl does little to ease them.

"Omigod, what happened!  That sounded like a bomb!" Stacy looks scared.

*The Sports Store*

Raph's eyes begin to glow a golden color and her bright golden wings sprout from her back.  She gives Cody a look that nears defiance.  "Cody, that sounded deadly.  There's no way I'm leaving you.  What if there's another one?"  She pauses, looks at Manjit and sighs.  "C'mon," she tells the girl, turning long enough to say, "Be careful, Cody, I'll be right behind you."


*What's left of the food court*

Nick gets lucky, as a table that flies up between him and the blast takes the brunt of the explosion for him.  The table does slam into his side with great force.

_(14 Ref, fail; 23 Tough, marginal fail; Nick is Bruised and Injured)_

The explosion hits John full on, but his elite abilities soak up much of the energy of the concussive blast.  However it's more than his body can handle, and flying debris slams into his left shoulder and leg.

_(10 Ref, fail; 15 Tough, marginal fail; John is Bruised and Injured; Current STR=30)_

Init: Yoshi (28), Nick (18)[1 bruise, 1 inj], Trilly (17), John (16)[1 bruise, 1 inj; 30 STR], Raph (15), Manjit (15), Josee (13), Stacy (11), Clover (8), Layla (8), Jerry (6), Emmet (6), Cody (4)
_Initiative will come into play once you reach the food court...possibly sooner _

As lighter debris is still falling to the ground, Yoshi, still conscious, manages to turn himself over in place.  His face is a bloody mess from hitting the wall and he doesn't seem cognizant of his surroundings.

Nick shakes the cobwebs out quickly and realizes Layla is no longer near him.  Scanning the destruction, he manges to pick her out, lying on some broken debris.  Getting to her would be more difficult if not for his powers.  He bends the space between them and appears at her side.  She's not moving, her arm is bent behind her at an impossible angle and she seems to be bleeding from a wound to the back of her head.  Nick can also see the unmoving hand of another person trapped underneath the debris Layla is lying on.

John reaches the girls as Nick sees to Layla.  Both are lying a ways from where they stood, but still fairly near each other.  Naeema is bleeding badly, a shard of wood impaling her abdomen.  The sight of Saba is much more gruesome, as her head is no longer fully attached to her body.

Jerry and Cody (and Emmet if he follows) are met by a crowd of people moving away from the explosion, making their progress towards a it a bit slower.

Yoshi finally manges to stand up, but continues to lean heavily against the wall.  Wiping blood from his eyes, he surveys the damage, unsure of what to do.

_Everyone can announce what they'd like to do next._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 5, 2008)

"Don't worry about me!" Cody shouts back to Raph, knowing the futility of his statement, "Just make it quick, fly past these people if you have to!"  He is unperturbed by her angelic transformation, being used to it already.

Cody takes note of the difficulty of their progress through the crowd, "The explosion sounded like it came from the food court.  Jerry, can you teleport us somewhere nearby?  Raph's right, there may be another explosion...if you can teleport us just outside the entrance we might not be sitting ducks if there's more trouble."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 5, 2008)

Emmet follows Jerry and Cody uncertainly, glancing backwards at the store with Manjit and Raph. "Why are we headed *towards* the explosion? Are any of you even trained in first aid? Running towards a large explosion seems excessively hazardous to our health; we would just be getting in the way. Let me try something first, I will endeavor to catch up," he says loudly, hoping to be heard above the commotion.

Emmet searches around for a mall security camera, and upon sighting one, draws his microwave emitter and tries to tap into their video surveillance system.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 5, 2008)

Clover is relieved when she sees Trilly is ok, meaning that Stacey was too.  She leads Josee over to the other girls not commenting on the tingling running up her body from Josee, it was very distracting, but she didn't want to say anything to stress her out more.

"I'm pretty sure it was a bomb Stacey.  We need to make sure the other students are ok and then get out of here before who ever did it can try something else.  I'm just hoping the bomb wasn't meant for us, for Elites I mean, cause if thats the case the wankers might expect some of us to survive point blank and show up to finish the job."  Clover said with a sigh, she didn't want to frighten Stacey and Josee, but she wasn't going to lie either not when that could ut them in danger by not expecting anything else.

"Wish I had my work out suit, its about as tough as SWAT armor was what the maker said, would sure love to have it now." she muttered.

"Trilly, do you think you could help Josee and Stacey leave the mall and back to the van?  I'm going to go to see if I can do anything to help out."


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 5, 2008)

Nick increases his desnity to the maximum and begins lifting the rubble away from the hand protruding out.  He shouts, "Help the wounded.... holy crap what the **** is going on... John, Yoshi you with me?"

_Jesus, please be okay Layla... please be okay,_ Nick thinks.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 5, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick increases his desnity to the maximum and begins lifting the rubble away from the hand protruding out.  He shouts, "Help the wounded.... holy crap what the **** is going on... John, Yoshi you with me?"




"I'm here." John responds, _"I might lose my lunch though,"_ he thinks as he sees the nearly headless body. _"Keep it together, focus on the living for now."_

"Nick, we have to get these people out of here, this whole place might come down. How many and how far can you go with those jumps of yours? Yoshi, can you hear me?" 

John rips his shirt off and attempts to wrap it around the girl as a makeshift bandage, trying not to move the wood or remove it.

_"Where the hell did my hat go?"_


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 5, 2008)

Nick responds to John, “Yeah I can try, but not very far I think… never tried it… let me know if you see anyone else from the school, did you see what happened?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 5, 2008)

"Now hold on a moment Clover. I'm the one that's bulletproof. If anyone is going to go help out I should be the one. Think. You got all those need 'cover the retreating' army type powers. I'm strong, and if needed there is very likely NO space or nook I can't get into to look for wounded. She smiled, definitely time to bone up on her first aid and structural architecture because she might just have found her niche in life. Extreme trauma relief. 

Beats being a 'thump on the bad guys' type.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 5, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Cody takes note of the difficulty of their progress through the crowd, "The explosion sounded like it came from the food court. Jerry, can you teleport us somewhere nearby? Raph's right, there may be another explosion...if you can teleport us just outside the entrance we might not be sitting ducks if there's more trouble."




"Sorry mate, only works on me so far. Don't want to just abandon you."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 5, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick responds to John, “Yeah I can try, but not very far I think… never tried it… let me know if you see anyone else from the school, did you see what happened?”




"I don't think any of the others were around here, I found the girls that Yoshi was talking to, one of them needs help in a big way, the other.... she isn't going to make it." He adds solemnly.

"I didn't see anything, it was a pretty big explosion though, could have been a gas main or something. Our first priority is to find as many people as we can and get them out of here. I will dig up what I can while I am still charged up you get them out of here, take Yoshi as well, he doesn't look good. The emergency crews should be here soon."

John will continue to look for survivors.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 5, 2008)

"If you think you'd be able to help folks out and not get yourself hurt, go on ahead and I'll catch up.  I'm not much use in a fight anyways."  Cody admits. "I can fend for myself, though." he adds, hoping to assuage any worries Jerry might have bout leaving him alone.

As they're wading through the crowd, he looks around the area to see if there's a less cumbersome way to the food court and if there's anything else suspicious-looking around (Notice +9)


----------



## Samnell (Aug 5, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "If you think you'd be able to help folks out and not get yourself hurt, go on ahead and I'll catch up.  I'm not much use in a fight anyways."  Cody admits. "I can fend for myself, though." he adds, hoping to assuage any worries Jerry might have bout leaving him alone.




"Right. Watch him, Raph." Jerry's eyes went black and he plunged into the shadows, heading for the food court.


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 5, 2008)

“Moving her is probably a bad idea… but I don’t trust this place, damn it she can forgive me later,” Nick does not wait another moment he shifts his position towards the nearest exit while holding Layla in his arms as carefully as he can pushing his power to the limit, a literal sprint as he distorts and bends space to gain an advantage in movement.

_Grabbing Layla then sprinting to the entrance/exit using Spatial Distortion 15._


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 5, 2008)

_Double Post._


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 5, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> "Now hold on a moment Clover. I'm the one that's bulletproof. If anyone is going to go help out I should be the one. Think. You got all those need 'cover the retreating' army type powers. I'm strong, and if needed there is very likely NO space or nook I can't get into to look for wounded. She smiled, definitely time to bone up on her first aid and structural architecture because she might just have found her niche in life. Extreme trauma relief.
> 
> Beats being a 'thump on the bad guys' type.




"Fine, then Stacey and Josee can get out on together.  There are people that need help, most likely our classmates and I am not going to be leaving them."  Clover says, disagreeing with Trilly, and she didn't have time for it.  Her father had told her that it was the first bit of time after a disaster or a catastrophe were the most important, where someone who was calm could do the most good, and she was loathe to let that time slip away.

The red head eases her hand out of Josees and nudges her in the direction of Stacey, as panicked as her roommate was she'd probably add to the Chaos with her powers then help it.  "Can you two guys get back to the Van?  Trilly and I are going to see who we can go help.  No matter what you do stay with each other, ok?  You'll be fine." the red-head says, trying to reassure the pair that seemed pretty nervous and panicy.

"Trilly love, lets get going this first bit of time is the most important from what my dad told me."  she told the taller girl and began to run towards where the explosion happened, she expected that Trilly's stretchable legs would help her keep up.  Clover wasn't consciously aware of doing it, but she felt the wind at her back giving her some extra speed.

OOC:  Using flight 2, but keeping her on the ground sort of like when Aang from Avatar runs, she is moving around 50 mph via double moves.  She isn't aware of how fast she is moving thanks to the adrenaline.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 5, 2008)

*Food Court*

Nick gets a closer look at Layla.  She's breathing, though it's fairly shallow.  From what he can tell with her lying on her back, the wound to the back of her head looks pretty bad.  And even if she wasn't knocked out from the blow to her head, she'd certainly have passed out from the pain her badly broken arm would be causing her.  Unfortunately for the person underneath the debris, it's not movable without first moving Layla, and he's not sure of the extent of her injuries; moving her could make things worse.

Naeema whimpers slightly as John assists her, but does little else.  Yoshi slowly hobbles away from the wall.  "Yeah...I'm...I'm okay."  Looking at him, he may be better off than many of the people here, but he's hardly okay.

The explosion looks as though it was centrally located.  Though windows were blown out and a couple support pillars are damaged, the integrity of the large room seems fairly intact.

Jerry steps out of a shadow near the entrance to the food court.  People and debris lie everywhere.

There are a number of people still alive and with varying degrees of injury.


*The Girls*

"Quoi?  You are going out there?  Are you crazy?" Josee asks, bewildered.  "We all need to get out of here, now!"

"You think that was for us?" Stacy asks, also worried.  "Omigod, you think the others got hurt?  We need to make sure everyone is okay..."  She pauses and considers what's going on.  "Fine.  We'll go, just be really careful, okay?"


*Raph & Manjit*

Raph continues to look behind her impatiently as she takes Manjit to the back of the store.  The man that had come to assist the group before approaches them.  He looks a bit surprised at the way Raph looks, but offers, "The store has a shipping entrance in the back.  Come with me, I'll get you outside."

Raph glances at the man and nods.  "Take her out there," she says.  "Stay calm, okay Manjit?"

Manjit nods and watches as Raph leaps in the air to fly back after the boys.  She follows the man to the back, making sure to stay clear of him.  He opens  the back door for her, and she walks into the back storage area of the store.  "Which way?" she asks, looking in different directions for the way out.

"Don't worry, we'll get you out of here," he responds from behind her, as reaches around her to smother a cloth to her face.

"Noooo...." It starts as a scream and drops to nothing as she falls unconscious.  

Just as quickly, the man steps back, shaking, letting her fall to the floor.  "What the he...aaaagh!" he screams as he, too, falls to the floor.

Raph, meanwhile flies out into hall.  She stops suddenly in midair as a realization comes to her.  "****," she mumbles.  She quickly spots Cody on the floor, scans everyone around him to make sure he's safe and flies back into the store, landing in front of the door to the storage.  On the other side she finds both Manjit and her guide lying on the floor.  The man is nearly a shriveled husk.  She also notices a plant on the nearby shipper's desk begin to yellow and shrivel up.  "Uh oh."  She looks back at Manjit and then down at herself.  Not feeling any different, she nods.  "Thought so."  Still, she hesitates as she bends over to check the girl's pulse.  "Alright, you're okay, but I can't leave you here..."  She picks her up and flies to the door leading outside.


*Emmet*

Emmet finds a nearby camera.  The tap is quick and easy, but it looks as though the system has been physically disabled.  It looks as though the entire secruity system is down.


*Cody*

Cody spots Raph just as she's flying back into the store as Jerry disappears.  The crowd is starting to thin as people disperse and moving around is a bit easier.

_Clover will be at the food court next round._


----------



## Samnell (Aug 5, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Jerry steps out of a shadow near the entrance to the food court.  People and debris lie everywhere.
> 
> There are a number of people still alive and with varying degrees of injury.




_Any sign of anybody buried under, or just pinned under, debris?_


----------



## Agamon (Aug 6, 2008)

Samnell said:


> _Any sign of anybody buried under, or just pinned under, debris?_




_A few.  There were more than 70 people in the food court at the time (including the students and mall employees), but the tables and chairs that make up the majority of the debris made better shrapnel than pinning material.  There are a few underneath blown back debris along the outside perimeter of the room._


----------



## Samnell (Aug 6, 2008)

Agamon said:


> _There are a few underneath blown back debris along the outside perimeter of the room._




Without moving further in than he has to to get a good look, Jerry extends his shadowy tendrils out and starts digging them free as carefully as he's able.


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 6, 2008)

_Ignore.__
_


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 6, 2008)

_Whoever caused the explosion also must have disabled the security system. This is troubling, as it suggests a higher level of sophistication and planning than I had initially assumed. And it completely rules out the idea that this explosion was some kind of accident._

Emmet pulls his cell phone out of his pocket with his other hand as he glances around, then checks his signal. _Not that an operating mobile actually matters, since I have yet to exchange contact information with my peers. Still, whoever is behind this attack may have disabled them as well. On the other hand, the obvious method for triggering a bomb in the mall would be to dump a bag into one of the many trash cans, then detonate it via remote signal, like a radio or a cell/satellite phone.

Am I going to be able to do anything at the site of the explosion other than endanger myself needlessly or get in the way?_ Emmet frowns and freezes in the midst of all of the action, watching Cody move forwards towards the explosion. He glances backwards at the sporting goods store, then jogs back towards it. 

_I can at least try to do something useful._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 6, 2008)

Init: Yoshi (28)(stag/dis), Nick (18)[1 bruise, 1 inj, 0 HP], Trilly (17), John (16)[1 bruise, 1 inj, 0 HP; 28 STR], Raph (15), Baddies (14), Clover (8)(1 bruised/ 1 inj, 0 HP), Layla (8)(unc/dying), Jerry (6)[1 bruise, 1 inj, 0 HP), Emmet (6), Cody (4)

Nick appears just outside with Layla.  His attention focused back on the destruction (failed Notice check), he fails to notice a woman outside watching the exit.  She points an odd looking gun at him and fires a concentrated laser blast.  It hits him square, but his dense body isn't damaged.
_
Attack on Nick: Tough (11, rerolled 14, result 21), unhurt _

Inside, people carrying similar guns come out of the stores situated a few bays down from the food court, two in each of the two halls leading from the court.  The two in the hallway no one is in move up to the entrance of the food court, looking for movement.  One of the other two notices Jerry standing at the other food court entrance and fires at him.  He's hit in the leg, causing a nasty and painful burn.  The second sees Clover quickly moving down the hall and fires at her.  The blast finds it's mark and hits her shoulder with searing pain.

_Jerry doesn't see his attackers (7 Notice), Clover does (20 Notice).
Attack on Jerry: Hit, Tough roll 4, reroll another 4, result 17, 1 bruised/ 1 inj
Attack on Clover: Hit, Tough roll 10, reroll 14, result 16, 1 bruised/ 1 inj_

Yoshi stumbles forward clutching his chest with his left arm, his left eye nearly swollen shut.  He does still manage to see the two attackers enter the ruined room.  "Holy ****!  We have company!" he manages to say, but he doesn't look like he can do much about it.

_Nick, Trilly, John up_


----------



## Samnell (Aug 6, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Jerry doesn't see his attackers (7 Notice), Clover does (20 Notice).
> Attack on Jerry: Hit, Tough roll 4





I'll take a HP for that, and a side of crap my pants at the dice-hate.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 6, 2008)

Trilly comes loping up behind Clover, her body distorting and distending in a bizarre manner as she does what she can to move though, around and over the fleeing crowd. 

She spots the gunman who takes a shot at Clover and moves to 'introduce' herself. Her hand literally blows up to cartoon like dimensions as she moves up to her. Her hand lashes out from nearly 12 feet as she brings it down on the gunman.

OOC: Strike fer the nice backstabbing gunwielder. 
Strike Power: +2 (Mighty) with a Melee of +6


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 6, 2008)

(Use the HP to reroll toughness save, not good, I think my first 4 pp are going into the protection power to replace the equipment )


----------



## Mimic (Aug 6, 2008)

"Yoshi, get down." John tells him as he turns towards the gun carring strangers and starts moving towards them as quickly as he can.

"What the hell is wrong with you people." He shouts as he moves.


Not sure if he can reach an enemy and still attack but if he can he will
Punch: +4 attack +8 damage (bruise)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 6, 2008)

Cody looks at Raph quizzically, momentarily worrying about the safety of Manjit.  He decides to trust his guardian angel and continues to head towards the cafeteria, keeping an eye out for anything suspicious.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 6, 2008)

*In the store*

Emmet re-enters the sports store and sees an open door in the back and Raph's golden wings can be easily seen beyond.  When he gets to the doorway he can see a husk of a body wearing a store employee's uniform.  Across the store warehouse, Raph can be seen landing in front of an outside door, carrying an unconscious Manjit.  She turns around to open the door with her backside and sees Emmet.

"What are you doing here?  Stay back, Emmet!  We don't need you looking like that guy," she says nodding at the body.

*In the hall*

Cody, dodging around fleeing people, can't help but notice both Clover and Tilly making their way down the other side of the hall in their unique ways.  He does his best to keep up, but something tells him to watch out for the man approaching him and he jumps to the side as the man fires a a taser at him.  The shot misses, hitting the window behind him.  He curses and drops the taser to the ground.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 6, 2008)

"Oh my God," Emmet exclaims, forgetting that he did not believe in any such entity. He quickly takes a step backwards, away from Manjit, his eyes wide. "What...what happened here?" Emmet could not look away from the dead husk of a man.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 6, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> "Oh my God," Emmet exclaims, forgetting that he did not believe in any such entity. He quickly takes a step backwards, away from Manjit, his eyes wide. "What...what happened here?" Emmet could not look away from the dead husk of a man.




The man had dropped the cloth as well as a small glass bottle he was holding, its vapourous liquid contents spilled on the floor.

"Um...I think he touched her.  He did something to her, too, she's not conscious.  She's affecting things near her too, now, check that plant out," Raph says, nodding at the desk.  "I was going to go put her on the roof until she wakes up, no one should stumble on her up there."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2008)

"He must have used a chemical similar to chloroform to render her unconscious. This was a planned kidnapping, and she was the target. No, not quite," Emmet realizes, thinking.  

_Manjit was in the news some time ago, so her abilities are largely a matter of public record. Surely a strategy that relies on disguising a kidnapper as a mall employee would bother to research her abilities. Therefore, this kidnapping was not targeted at Manjit directly, but likely all of us. Raph and I need to warn everyone else, before someone else gets hurt!_

"Put Manjit somewhere safe, Raph. I do not think there will be any additional explosions. Hurry, though. Cody and the others are in danger." Emmet looks around, growing increasingly tense with each passing second. He glances downwards at his microwave emitter, as if to reassure himself of its presence.


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 7, 2008)

Nick glances over his shoulder, “You just shot me?  You crazy bitch, you shot me… Jesus why the hell did you shoot me?”  Instantly his body becomes super dense, he gently puts Layla down turning to the woman.

“Put down that gun and we can possibly end this peacefully, if not I am going to have to hurt you… possibly severely,” Nick warns ready to charge and try and disarm the woman if needed.

_Density Control 5, granting him +8 Toughness save with 2/Impervious; STR 20, Immovable 1 and a total of Super Strength 5.  If she attacks him he will charge and will attempt a Disarm granting him a +6 to Disarm the woman and she gets no Attack of Opportunity._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 7, 2008)

*The Food Court*

Init: Yoshi (28)(stag/dis), Nick (18)[1 bruise, 1 inj, 0 HP], Trilly (17), John (16)[1 bruise, 1 inj, 0 HP; 30 STR], Raph (15), Baddies (14), Clover (8)(1 bruised/ 1 inj, 0 HP), Layla (8)(unc/dying), Jerry (6)[1 bruise, 1 inj, 0 HP), Emmet (6), Cody (4)

Trilly's enlarged fist slams into the attacker, sending him flying through the glass window and onto the display of a women's clothing store with a smash!

_Hit with an 16, target is bruised, stunned and knocked back(no dmg)_

John shuffles forward through the debris and swings at the closest guy with a gun.  The powerful blow barely connects, glancing off his chest.  It feels like he's wearing protection beneath his clothes.

_Hit with a 21, target saves_

The woman outside gapes at her ineffective attack.  She presses some buttons on the gun and fires again.  Unfortunately for her, the gun appears to overload and blows up in her hands!  The explosion is fairly powerful and she slams into a nearby car, her head connecting with the passenger window, and she slumps to the ground.

_(Well, she attacked him...Nick can charge her still with his Ready if he likes.)_

The attacker lying in the glass moans as he unsuccessfully tries to get to his feet.  The other one changes her focus from Jerry to the stretchy girl and fires.
_
Attack on Trilly hits, Tough roll 10, HP?_

The guy with John all up in his business takes a step back from the powerful teen and fires at him.  The bolt of energy washes over him momentarily before his body absorbs it, increasing his strength once more.

His buddy noticeably gulps as he watches the other's attack not work.  He stops and messes a moment with his gun and then fires at John.  But just like the woman outside, the gun backfires in his hands.  He manages to release it before it goes off and he's only singed by the exploding weapon.

_Clover and Jerry are up_


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 7, 2008)

Nick looks at the crippled woman “Or you can hurt yourself severely, that works too,” seeing that Layla is okay he thinks, _Alright I am going to leave you here, you should be safe hopefully emergency services are on the way they should be… they damn well better be.  I have to help other people, or I would stay… there could be more of these crazies in there._

  Nick sighs heavily and rushes back inside considering the woman to be taken out of the fight.  He looks first for survivors but keeps an eye out for crazy people with guns or other weapons that don’t look like emergency responders or security forces, people willing to fire on teens or other innocents.

_He will go towards either a crazy with a weapon, a victim that needs aid, or back to where John was to help him… that is the order of priority upon what he sees first._


----------



## Samnell (Aug 7, 2008)

Agamon said:


> _Clover and Jerry are up_




Jerry's leg really hurt, and some of the shadow stuff inside him was leaking from it. The burn was black, but he thought it wasn't as bad as it looked. If it was, his leg was charcoal, but Jerry couldn't trust to ordinary colors on this kind of thing.

Finding the woman who shot him, Jerry's eyes went black and he reached out with his arm and shadows, boiling tendrils of darkness wrapping around her gun and pulling.

"Oi, what the hell's wrong with you?!"

_Attempting a disarm via TK. I think that's legal. Telekinesis 8 (Extra: perception, Feat: Precise) (Str 40, 1/2/3 tons, 6 max, drag 15) If possible, Jerry will keep the gun in his TK-grip once disarmed._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 7, 2008)

_Whoa, that was closer than I would've liked._ Cody thought, not completely aware that the warning he got was from his powers.  _I can't really take this guy out on my own and he's in the way...I could recall Raph but that would stop her from whatever she's doing.  Guess I'll have to make a break for it._

Cody looks to see if there's a way around the guy to the main food court, planning on making a run for it or if he can't a nearby store would have to do.

(Total defense and move past the guy into the cafeteria, otherwise he'll duck into a store with a move action and then attempt to hide behind a clothing rack or similar.)


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 7, 2008)

Clover felt the burning pain of the laser biting into her shoulder, but refused to scream in pan, for one thing it wouldn't really help at all, and for another she flattered herself to think that it might upset Trilly and throw off the stretchy girl's concentration.  Looking at it for a second it didn't seem to be life threatening so it'd be more dangerous to worry about it than the blokes with the guns running all about.

The british girl smiles at Trilly when the other girl winds up and sends the bag of wank flying, but the smile is short lived when another of the blokes steps up and blasts at Trilly with another of the zap guns.  Those things lasers?  It'd be nfty if it didn't hurt so much.  In response to Trilly getting shot the red head lashes out at the bad guys with the wind itself.  She didn't really have much practice with any of the things that she could do, but she did know that lightning bolts probably wouldn't work in a building, and the wind, now that was what she had the most practice with.

OOC:  Using Air Control to pin the 2 goons, Clover's air control is Area + Perception so it automatically hits both, Her strength for the grapple to pin the pair is 30.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 7, 2008)

*Back in the hall*

Cody ducks around his assailer and runs down the hall.  People are already leaving the two of them a wide berth from the taser attack.  The guy turns to move after him and pulls a semi-automatic pistol, firing at the fleeing teen.  The bullet rips through the side of his torso, more than a graze, but off to the side, hitting no bone or organs and passing through.  The shock causes him to stop and near fall to his knees.

_Attack hits, Tough 14; Cody is Stunned, Bruised, Injured_

*Warehouse*

"What?!?" Raph exclaims.  She mule kicks the door behind her and it flies off it's hinges, skidding to a stop on the pavement outside.  She leaps upward outside with Manjit and only a few seconds later flies back in alone.  
She bursts through the door in the store not far behind Emmet and soars past him into the hallway, just in time to see Cody getting shot at.  "No!"

_Now that the bad guy has gone, all three of Emmet, Cody and Raph can do something.  Emmet will need to use a move action to get to the hallway first.  I'll speak for Raph, Sol, you can describe her actions during the fight._


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2008)

Emmet moves into the hallway, freezing as he sees the armed attacker. "He has a gun," Emmet yells unnecessarily, before attempting to find something, anything to hide behind that might stop a bullet. Once behind some semblance of cover, he'll aim his microwave emitter at the gunman and activate the powerful microwave blast. 

_Move action into hallway, into cover if possible. Standard action to attack +3, using Blast 9, Range 45 ft., assuming there's a clear shot at the gunman._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 7, 2008)

Raph quickly flies over to Cody's side, both beautiful and baleful in all her angelic might.  "Raph, don't kill him, just capture." Cody manages to whisper to Raph, "If we get him alone we can maybe find out who's behind this.  Follow my lead."

"Our friends have already taken out your allies, you're the only one that's left!  You'd be wise to put down the gun." the teen shouts to the man who shot him, not hoping to be believed but to distract.

Meanwhile a circle of golden sigils float around Raph.  She throws her arms forward and it spirals out towards Cody's assailant, the circle expanding into a spiraling chain of light. 

_Tough roll of 11 is fine.  Ignore Cody's actions if he's stunned for the round.  Raph will land next to Cody so she can Interpose if needed, dismissing her wings and waiting to fire a homing Snare, Attack +4/Damage +7 on Cody's cue-she'll use extra effort to fire a second attack if the first doesn't render him helpless.  Cody will keep a total defense action and attempt to feint his opponent (Bluff +8) then use Set-Up to transfer the bonus to Raph._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 8, 2008)

*Food Court*

Init: Yoshi (28)(stag/dis), Nick (18)[1B/1I, 0 HP], Trilly (17), John (16)[1B/1I 0 HP; 30 STR], Baddies (14), Clover (8)(1B/1I, 0 HP), Layla (8)(unc/dying), Jerry (6)[1B/1I, 0 HP)

At Clover's command, the air around the two attackers in the hall begins to twist into miniature vortexes.  They are both lifted into the air, unable to escape!

_Grapple checks: 27 v 22, 18 v 15; both attackers pinned

There's no rule on TK disarm that I can find, but it makes sense, using similar rules as the grapple (since it's Perception and no attack, it'll be a power vs Str opp. roll)_

Jerry maneuvers his shadow attempting to envelop the gun of the trapped woman, but she yanks it free of the grasp.

_Checks: 12 v 16; failed disarm_

Yoshi almost looks as though he's not going to take John's advice, but falls back behind a knocked over table, grunting in pain as he does.

Nick returns to the demolished eating area to find 2 guys looking angrily at John, one carrying a weapon similar to the woman outside, one that looks like he had a similar accident.  He makes his way over to John to give him a hand.

_Trilly, then John_


*Out in the hall*

Init: Raph (15), Bad Guy (14), Emmet (6), Cody (4)[1B/1I]

With the gunshot, the few remaining people fleeing the scene scatter from the fight.  Emmet takes cover behind a bench and fires his emitter at the man with the gun.  The invisible beam barely grazes him, as he doesn't do much more than flinch.

_Attack hits with 20, Tough save succeeds_

Cody can do little more than wince in pain at his gunshot wound.  Raph growls as she flies down next to Cody.  She throws the attacker a menacing glare, but does as Cody instructs.  Her concentration waivers, though, as she notices Cody is bleeding and her light bonds miss the target.  "Are you okay?" she asks her friend in a concerned voice.  She then notices her attack has missed and tries again, but the man sees it coming and jumps out of the way.

_Attack misses (8), second attack also misses (9)...time for a new d20 _

The gun-wielder dislikes the new odds, turning and running full out away from Cody and Raph (and therefore, also away from the food court).

_He's over 100 feet away down the hall_


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 8, 2008)

Nick glances at John and then the gunmen, “I guess I got good timing… you get the right one I got the left, call it an audible…”  Not waiting for a reply the young elite rushes at the left target using a trained take down attack he tries to throw the opponent off-balance making it easier to subdue this gunman and hopefully put him out of the fight quickly.

_I made a mistake earlier, currently Nick has a 26 Strength not 20; Nick gets a +4 bonus on a trip check; the melee attack is at +4, the Trip check is at +8 Strength, not sure if Super Strength applies if it does that is a +5 bonus and Improved Trip grants a +4 for a total of +12 trip check or +17 if Super Strength applies; he is utilizing Improved Throw and will make the Opponent use their Dexterity for the Trip check._


----------



## Mimic (Aug 8, 2008)

"Have at it partner." He replies moving over slightly to give his classmate some room. "Although I wouldn't say that I was having any trouble with these two." He adds with a scowl.

John will throw another punch at the man in front of him. Attack + 4 damage +8 (bruise)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 8, 2008)

"I'll survive.  Try one more time to subdue him, but there's probably people in need of your healing more badly than I do at the food court." Cody says, clutching his shoulder.  He manages to keep cool despite obvious pain.  He eyes the discarded taser on the ground but doesn't move to pick it up.

"Hey, you don't mind if I use this gun you left behind on you, right?! Cody shouts at the running guy, hoping to get his attention.  He then walks back to the cafeteria as nonchalantly as he can manage, letting Raph catch up to him after she fires more chains of light.

Looking over his shoulder, Cody addresses Emmet, "You don't have to follow, but we'll try to keep you as safe as possible if you do.  Just stick close to Raph."

_Cody will refocus initiative til he's next in line to Raph, Feint using Bluff +8 and then Set-Up to transfer the bonus to Raph if it works.  Raph will fire one more Snare, +4 atk/+7 dmg and the other two Snares will go off with Homing for 3 attacks this round, 1 next round.  She'll then follow Cody to the cafeteria, ready to Interpose for him and Emmet if he follows._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 9, 2008)

*Food Court*

Init: Yoshi (28)(stag/dis), Nick (18)[1B/1I, 0 HP], Trilly (17), John (16)[2B/2I, 0 HP; stun, prone, 30 STR], Baddies (14), Clover (8)(1B/1I, 0 HP), Layla (8)(unc/dying), Jerry (6)[1B/1I, 0 HP)

Trilly stretches out and tries to grab the woman suspended in Clover's whirlwind.  She manages to smack her pretty good, knocking her silly, but the woman still manges to wriggle away from Trilly's elastic limb.

_Attack hits (18), Tough sv fails, stunned and bruised, grapple with improved grab; 13 v 17, fails_

John throws another punch at the guy in front of him, but swinging wildly, missing him completely.

Attack misses (6)

The woman swoons, still dazed from Trilly's attack, but the guy she hit before that takes aim at Clover, hoping to still the winds. He shoots well over her head, however.

The man whose gun blew up in his hands pulls a handgun and fires at Nick.  The bullet hits his arm, but ricochets off of his dense form.  The other guy hesitates a moment, but finally presses some buttons on his gun and fires it at John.  The blast is much more powerful, hitting him square in the chest, and while John's body absorbs much of the energy, it can't take it all and the blast throws him back a few feet and on his butt.

_Attack on Nick hits, Tough save 22, unhurt
Attack on John hits, Tough save 11, stunned, bruised, injured, KB 5 ft, prone

Clover and Jerry are up; Emmet is up in the Hall Fight_


----------



## Samnell (Aug 9, 2008)

None of this was looking good. Bullets bounced off Nick, but that other thing blew him off his feet? Had to be at least twice as dangerous to anybody that didn't have bullets bouncing off him, Jerry included. Best do something about that.

Eyes still black, Jerry's boiling shadow tendrils launched themselves at the man with the super-gun. _Time for flying lessons, mate._

_Regular old TK grapple. If Jerry can get a hold on the gunman, he throws the guy into something that looks hard and sturdy._


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 9, 2008)

Emmet eyes the fleeing man, raising his emitter for a second shot, then lowers his device. He turns to face Cody, incredulous. "You are heading towards the food court, and you wish to keep me safe? You may not be fully cognizant of this fact due to a combination of shock and adrenalin, but you were shot," Emmet explains. "Your wound does not appear immediately life-threatening, but you should not risk further damage. Sit down and keep pressure on it until the emergency medical technicians arrive, I can try to warn the others."

"If you are crazy enough to try, I really cannot stop you," he says with a weak grin. "Let us go," he says as he follows Cody to the food court, offering him his arm if he requires aid to walk.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 9, 2008)

"Stop that you git, its annoying." Cover tells the pair who were struggling in her winds. The red head makes a twirling gesture with her hands and the pair of gun men, or women as the case may be were spun even more violently for a second before being tossed straight up to hit the ceiling, it was only a few stories, so it wasn't really going to kill them once they smacked into it and then fell back to earth, at least she thought it wouldn't. The burning pain in her arm told her it was a riskshe was willing to take.

OOC: Both of them are light objects, she is throwing them at the ceiling so that should do 6 damage, and then whatever damage from the fall.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 9, 2008)

"Raph isn't the type to leave her charge behind, so she wouldn't be able to help out in the food court without also leaving her thoughts behind.  She's a _guardian_ angel first and foremost..." Cody trails off, letting Emmet in on his reasoning, "We have powers, might as well use them to help people when we can.  Raph can Heal and that's that."

Cody returns Emmet's weak grin with a strong one, accepting the teen's offered arm, "Thanks."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 9, 2008)

*Back in the Hall*

The man doesn't even look back at Cody's threat.  Raph sends off a couple more rings of light at the fleeing man.  Both manage to hit, but he jumps out of the first one before it can bind him.  The second one does snag him though, severely  slowing him down.  However, he still mages to get around a corner and out of sight of the teens.

_Cody's Bluff (-4 due to the fact the guy knows the taser takes time to reset the leads and has max range of 10 ft): 13 v 14, fails
Raph's Snare attack: hits (16), Ref 18, no effect
2nd Snare attack: hits (21), Ref 13, entangled_

"Are you sure you're okay, that looks likes it hurts," Raph says, walking alongside the boys, studying Cody's wound.  "Why are these guys doing this?

_At a walking pace, these three will be in sight of the fight Clover and Trilly are involved in next round._


*Food Court*

Init: Yoshi (28)(stag/dis), Nick (18)[1B/1I, 0 HP], Trilly (17), John (16)[2B/2I, 0 HP; stun, prone, 30 STR], Cody (15)[1B/1E; 2 HP], Raph (15), Baddies (14), Clover (8)(1B/1I, 0 HP), Layla (8)(unc/dying), Jerry (6)[1B/1I, 0 HP), Emmet (6)

The stubborn woman thrashes around in Clover's vortex, it's all she can do just to keep her in there.  The man in the window shoots back out into the hallway up in to the ceiling and falls back down to the floor.  He looks weary, but still conscious.

_Grapple check on woman: 19 v 25, fails
Grapple check on man: 23 v 16, succeeds; 1 bruise from hitting ceiling, no damage from fall_

Jerry lashes out his shadowy tendrils at the guy that blasted John.  The guy jumps out of the way of the darkness that tries to grab him.

_TK grapple attack: 19 v 24, fails_

Nick launches his heavy body at the gunman, but he dodges away from the attack at the last second.

They sound distant, but everyone can hear the sirens of emergency vehicles approaching through broken windows of the mall.

_Attack misses (13)_

_Trilly is up, John is stunned this round, Cody and Raph will be within perception range of the attackers on Clover and Trilly, but are an all-out move from getting up close (Raph can fly there with a move action, of course)_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 10, 2008)

Trilly turns to the thug in the window. Clearly he wasn't as out of it as she had thought. She strode in that direction to ensure that he DID get that out of it as she lashed out with a hand to grab him, her fist leading the way.

"Why don't you just finish that nap dude?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 10, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:


> Trilly turns to the thug in the window. Clearly he wasn't as out of it as she had thought. She strode in that direction to ensure that he DID get that out of it as she lashed out with a hand to grab him, her fist leading the way.
> 
> "Why don't you just finish that nap dude?"




Trilly connects with the man as he tries to roll out of the way.  Her arm manages to wrap around him and squeeze.  The man lets out a yelp of pain.
_
Attack: hits (21), Tough succeeds, no dmg; grapple 25 v 16, grappled; Tough fails, bruised and stunned_

John tries to get back up, but the laser blast took a lot out of him.

_Cody & Raph, then the baddies._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 10, 2008)

Cody and Raph keep up a walking pace, if hasteful.  _Those two girls look like they have everything mostly under control.  Still, I'm sure they wouldn't mind some help._

The elite points his finger at the man with the gun, indicating him as a threat.  Raph simply outstretches her hand a ball of golden light shoots out, homing in on the villain.

_Where's Jerry?_ Cody wonders.

_Cody will take a Total Defense action and move up, Raph will fire a Blast +4 Atk/+7 Dmg, nonlethal at the man with the gun, keeping up with Cody/Emmet and ready to Interpose._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 11, 2008)

Init: Yoshi (28)(stag/dis), Nick (18)[1B/1I, 0 HP], Trilly (17), John (16)[2B/2I, 0 HP; stun, prone, 29 STR], Cody (15)[1B/1E; 2 HP], Raph (15), Baddies (14), Clover (8)(1B/1I, 0 HP), Layla (8)(unc/dying), Jerry (6)[1B/1I, 0 HP], Emmet (6)

Emmet, Cody and Raph continue to make their way to the food court, while Raph launches her attack at the prone gunman.  He's not an easy target lying down however and the ball of light just whizzes over him and into the wall in a shower of sparks.

_Attack misses (10)
Cody and Raph (and Emmet if he stays with them) are now about 70 feet from the action in front of the food court_

The man on the ground is stirring but has taken quite a beating and can't get to his feet.  The woman still stuck in Clover's whirlwind fights to get out of it.  She manages to drop to the ground, but not escape.
_
Woman's grapple check vs Clover: 19 v 12; escapes pin_

In the food court, the two men there move back towards the mall entrance, firing their weapons as they do.  The man with the laser fires at Nick, but Nick sees it coming and jumps out of the way just as he's fired at.  The wielder of the handgun fires at Jerry, but the shot is quite wide of the mark.

_Clover, Jerry and Emmet are up_


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 11, 2008)

Clover grins at the terrorist trying to struggle out of her vortex, she was feeling the pounding of the adrenaline in her veins and totally oblivious to the lasr burn on her arm.  "No you don't love.  Not getting away that easy.  You've been naughty you have and its time you had to cough up for your fun."  the red head says sternly, though its ruined by the grin.

Lordy but I wish I could do something to actually put this woman out of the fight, Clover thought to herself, and no sooner said then done, or thought in this case.  A stroke of lightning lashed down from the sky above through a sky light shattered by the ealier explosion.  She hadn't meant for the winds holding the woman in place to dissipate, put you can't have everything, the red head told herself.

OOC: Lightning Bolt, Attack +6, Damage +6, Secondary effect.  Possibly a surprise attack due to angle (indirect 3).  Non-lethal if possible, not sure if it is though.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 11, 2008)

Agamon said:


> _Clover, Jerry and Emmet are up_




_I'm really awful at this._

Jerry again tried to seize the man with the laser.

_TK grapple, +8_


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 11, 2008)

Emmet follows Cody, marveling at his friend's willingness to fling himself headfirst into danger while enduring a gunshot wound. 

_Emmet double moves 60 ft. to get to the Food Court. He has not arrived there yet, right?_


----------



## Agamon (Aug 12, 2008)

Init: Yoshi (28)(stag/dis), Nick (18)[1B/1I, 0 HP], Trilly (17), John (16)[2B/2I, 0 HP; stun, prone, 29 STR], Cody (15)[1B/1E; 2 HP], Raph (15), Baddies (14), Clover (8)(1B/1I, 0 HP), Layla (8)(unc/dying), Jerry (6)[1B/1I, 0 HP], Emmet (6)

_Surprise sounds good, but nonlethal lightning's asking a bit much. Of course, the die rolling still sucks... _

The woman is surprised when the wind column relents, but not nearly as surprised as she is when a bolt of lightning hits the ground mere inches from her.  She looks over at the redhead responsible in disbelief and fear.

_Attack misses (10)_

Jerry continues to lash out at the laser-toting guy with his shadow powers.  The slippery gunman doesn't manage to evade Jerry this time, becoming enveloped by the darkness.  The tendrils then slam the man into a nearby wall, dazing him.

_Grapple checks: 16 v 10, grappled.  Fails Tough save from throw, bruised and stunned_

Emmet makes his way up the corridor to about forty feet behind Trilly and Clover and seventy feet from the food court itself.

_Nick, Trilly, John, then Cody/Raph_


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 12, 2008)

Nick's body returns to normal as he focuses his gravity powers on the two fleeing gunmen increasing the gravity to the max he could push it!  Nick smirks, "That should hopefully hold them."

_Gravity Control 7, increase gravity in that area._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 12, 2008)

Trilly's hands clamp down on the man HARD as she adds her free hand, and the fingers and arm encircle him and tighten down like a python and encircling around his face to stifle his breathing for a moment.

"Drop the gun dude." She says simply as she continues to squeeze.

OOC: +4 Strike, Improved Grapple/Chokehold to try and put him down.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 12, 2008)

John gives his head a shake clearing out the cobwebs in his head. 

"Right, so we are going to play it that way." He mutters to no one in particular, as he gets up and moves in on the man that shoot him, taking another swing at him.

+4 to hit +8 to damage


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 13, 2008)

Golden sparks crackle off the wall, flying back together into the form of a sphere it makes another attempt at hitting its target.

Meanwhile, Raph and Cody move forward, Raph's outstretched arm this time pointing at the woman engaged with Clover.  "We need to get to the foodcourt on the double." the teen says.

_Cody moves and uses Total Defense again, the Blast from the previous round homes in on the man and Raph Blasts the woman with a nonlethal attack, +4 Atk/+7 Dmg, moving to keep up with Cody._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 13, 2008)

Init: Yoshi (28)(stag/dis), Nick (18)[1B/1I, 0 HP], Trilly (17), John (16)[2B/2I, 0 HP; prone, 29 STR], Cody (15)[1B/1E; 2 HP], Raph (15), Baddies (14), Clover (8)(1B/1I, 0 HP), Layla (8)(unc/dying), Jerry (6)[1B/1I, 0 HP], Emmet (6)

Both gunmen at the entrance drop to the floor in surprise as their weight increases significantly, thanks to Nick.

Trilly punches at the man in her grasp, but his body armor absorbs it.  The squeezing works well, though.  He makes a muffled cry of pain and is looking like he's losing his will to fight on.

_Strike attack misses (10); grapple checks 16 v 16, succeeds; staggered, stunned._

John, unaware what Nick has actually done to the gunmen, rushes up towards them and promptly falls over as he enters the high gravity zone.

_Heh, that shows the teens' lack of teamwork and ignorance of everyone's abilities quite well. _

The reformed blast of light slams into the back of the man that Trilly holds, nearly bowling them both over.  The man falls limp in Trilly's arms.  The second ball of light smashes into the woman, sending her skidding into the ruined food court, looking not very healthy.

Homing attack hits (22), save fails, unconscious
New attack crits (24), save fails, staggered & stunned, KB 10 ft

The man in Trilly's arms is completely out of it.  The woman is not in much better shape, groaning on the ground just inside the food court.

On the other side of the food court, the guy with that Jerry threw into the wall appears dazed, while the other guy tries with all of his might to raise his gun from the floor, but can't.

_This looks pretty much done, but Clover, Jerry and Emmet can do something if they want._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 14, 2008)

"Wow Raph, good job." Cody says, marveling at Raph's handiwork.

If things get wrapped up, Cody and Raph will rush into the food court, asking Trilly and Clover, "Is anyone hurt badly?"  His face shows concern, which deepens as he whispers to Raph, "What happened there with Manjit, anyways?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 14, 2008)

"Well, I reckon thats that then."  Clover says, sounding fairly impressed by the blast that had caught her opponent and sent her flying.  She quickly looks around to see that all of the other attackers are down as well.  "Right then, guess we should get to helping the injured...but first, I think I'll do for the rest of them."  the british girl comments.  She makes a twirling gesture with her hands, and is only half-surprised when all of the attacker's weapons are caught up in mini-tornadoes that drop them in a pile at her feet.

"Lets keep these away from the wrong hands, shall we?" she asks rhetorically.


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 14, 2008)

Nick shakes his head but maintains the power until the authorities arrives, "I would let you up John, but I don't want the bad guys to get away."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 14, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick shakes his head but maintains the power until the authorities arrives, "I would let you up John, but I don;t want the bad guys to get away."




"No problem, just give a fella some warning next time." John responds as he attempts to lift himself up.

I have no idea if he could actually stand up but he would try it anyways to save a little face considering his lack of usefullness in the actual fight. By my estimate his stength would be at 28


----------



## Samnell (Aug 14, 2008)

Jerry looked around the fray and glanced down at his leg again. The bleeding wasn't too bad.

"I got shot. My Mum's going to kill me."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 14, 2008)

Emmet looks out at the scene of carnage, quickly turning away. "Cloves," he calls, turning to the British Elite. "You had two other girls with you. We need to find them, since they may be in danger of a kidnapping attempt like you were. Our attackers planned this attack, although they do not seem to know the specifics of our gifts. Where did they go?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 15, 2008)

Cover turns around at the sound of her name, or at least a diminuitive of it, she recognized the boy by face, but not name, she wasn't sure if they had actually been introduced.

"Josee and Stacey were afraid to come and help, they went out to wait by the van...Josee zaps people at the best of times and as nervous as she was it wasn't safe to keep her around people she might start zapping.  Stacey, well she can walk through walls, or people, or anything."  Clover says.  "Trilly and I weren't shotat til we came running down here using our powers which is probably what told them we were elites."


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 15, 2008)

Nick shakes his head, “I wasn’t really thinking that far ahead just reacting, trust me it wasn’t my idea to have you trapped under a few tons of gravity.  But if there is any consolation we seem to have won.”

_I hope Layla is okay, I wonder what these jerks wanted with us anyways… this is totally ridiculous and a little fun… a nice adrenalin rush.  I still can’t believe that crazy chick shot me, what the hell was that about?_ Nick thinks as he maintains his power.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 15, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick shakes his head, “I wasn’t really thinking that far ahead just reacting, trust me it wasn’t my idea to have you trapped under a few tons of gravity.  But if there is any consolation we seem to have won.”




It wasn't until Nick said something that Jerry finally looked up and saw John stuck to the ceiling.

"I think I can get you down off there, mate," his shadows reached out for John but he waited for permission before grabbing on.

_If it's not going to turn John into a pancake, Jerry would pull him down and out of the gravity field. If it would, the plan is to gently slide him over to the edge of it and lower him down in normal gravity._


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 15, 2008)

_John and the thugs are actually stuck to the floor, not the ceiling but same difference._


----------



## Samnell (Aug 15, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> _John and the thugs are actually stuck to the floor, not the ceiling but same difference._




_I knew I was missing something. Still it's funny to picture them stuck among the light fixtures._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 15, 2008)

"They headed to the van,just like Clover said. And unlike us, they didn't show their powers. So, we can go check when we go to the van." Trilly drops her opponent onto the floor with a loud THUMP.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 15, 2008)

Cody looks impressed, seeing Clover whip up the guns with wind and bring them to her.  "Weather controller?  Nice." he says before moving to the food court to check to see if the rest are alright.  He pats Emmet on the shoulder as he goes, leaving him to keep the girls informed. 

Raph protectively moves a step in front and to the side of Cody, as if prescient of the direction and pace he wants to go at.  Seeing the situation under control with the three on the floor, if confused, he gives a sigh of relief.

"Jerry!" Cody says, moving up to the teen, "Good to know you're alright, well it looks like you got shot like me." Cody says, grinning behind a slight grimace of pain as he rubs his shoulder.  "We'll fix these wounds up soon enough but is there anyone more badly hurt?  Raph here can _Heal_ others but its taxing on her."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 15, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "Jerry!" Cody says, moving up to the teen, "Good to know you're alright, well it looks like you got shot like me." Cody says, grinning behind a slight grimace of pain as he rubs his shoulder.  "We'll fix these wounds up soon enough but is there anyone more badly hurt?  Raph here can _Heal_ others but its taxing on her."




"G'day, mate," Jerry smiled. The leg wasn't all that bad. "I think there's some worse off than us. Only got tagged a little. Don't let the black fool you; it's the normal color of my blood. I'm not all charcoal and ash."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 15, 2008)

"I apologize, but I worry that fully explaining my reasoning for why the pair might be in danger would take longer and be less effective than simply hurrying outside to verify their safety. As such, please lead me to their most likely exit. Make no mistake Cloves, this was an attack aimed directly at us students."

Emmet then runs towards the exit path taken by the two teen girls.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 15, 2008)

Cody shrugs and smiles back easily, surprised by how apathetic he is to the shadows seeping from Jerry's leg, sparing only a glance.  _I guess I've been hanging out with Raph long enough to be used to weird things._

Nodding to Jerry, Cody turns his thoughts to the situation at hand, "I've never seen Raph heal more than one person at a time, she'll only be able to to heal a few today.  Can you help?  We need to find those still living who are injured the worst." the teen asks, serious as he finally takes in how many people are hurt all around him.

"What would  be worth hurting so many innocents." he mutters under his breath.  He tries to suppress a shiver but fails.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 15, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Nodding to Jerry, Cody turns his thoughts to the situation at hand, "I've never seen Raph heal more than one person at a time, she'll only be able to to heal a few today.  Can you help?  We need to find those still living who are injured the worst." the teen asks, serious as he finally takes in how many people are hurt all around him.




"Don't know any first aid. Before the bullets started flying I didn't see many under the rubble," Jerry shrugged, "Better than seeing lots under it."



> "What would  be worth hurting so many innocents." he mutters under his breath.  He tries to suppress a shiver but fails.




"Hey, it's over," Jerry told Cody softly, wanting to put an arm around his shoulder or something but seeing that would mean sticking his hand right into a wound.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 15, 2008)

"I don't know which exit they would have used, Trilly and I were on our way here.  Prolly used the closest exit to where they were but I'll be buggered if I know whch exit that is, its only the first time I've been here love."  Clover tells the bossy boy wth a shrug.

"Oh, and love, you need to stop calling me Cloves, my name is Clover."  the british girl says, giving her attention to what Cody is saying about Raph being able to heal people.  If that were true, than the best use of her own talents probbly was what the boy was suggesting, finding Josee and Stacey and making sure they were all right.

"Right then, off to the vans to find Josee, Stacey, and any of the other students who might have gone that way."  the girl says, matching action to word as she starts off in that direction.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 15, 2008)

It's quite a stuggle for both John to get out and Clover to use her air powers to take the weapons, but they do manage.  The gunmen, seeing their weapons leave them, quit struggling.  The woman sits where she landed, also not putting up a fight.

_Strength checks: 19, 23 (Clover), 25 (John)_

Yoshi manages to stand up again, though it looks like it's a painful process.  "Damn...missed all...the fun," he says with a blood-smeared smirk.

Raph shrugs at Cody's compliment.  Her normally flamboyant and cheerful personality seems somewhat muted.  "Just doing my job...which obviously isn't done yet."  She keeps one eye on the attackers, while looking around at the damage.  She sighs.  "I don't know where to start.  And Manjit.  She's on the roof right now.  She was knocked out by...chloroform, I think Emmet called it.  Bad idea for the guy that did it to her.  She'll kill anything that goes near her now though, that's why i put her up there.  She might be a bit confused when she wakes up though."

Jun Min walks into the area from the other side, surveying the damage with wide eyes.  She looks a bit woozy from a noticable blow to the head.  "Oh no..." she says, seeing bodies among the debris.  She then notices the students.  "Is everyone okay?"


*Emmet & Cloves *

The entrance the students took to get into the mall is the nearest one not in the food court, and it doesn't take too long to get there.  Outside, people are milling around, most wel away from the building.  Vehicles are causing jams as others just try to get away, not realizing that walking would be faster in this case.

The van is still noticable through the throng of people, and Stacy and Josee stand beside it, near each other, both on the lookout, eyeing people that come near them suspiciously.  Stacy spots Clover and waves at her.

"Omigod, Clo, someone shot at us!" she says, nearly in tears when the two teens get to the van.  "They hit someone else that was running beside us.  So I used my power to get us out.  Josee wasn't expecting me to grab her, though..." she adds, opening her badly burned hand.  Josee looks sheepishly apologetic, but doesn't say anything.

"What happened?  Was it a bomb?  Did anyone get hurt?  Why are people trying to kill us?" Stacy asks anxiously.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 15, 2008)

Clover waves when she sees Josee and Stacey.  "Told you they could handle themselves mate."  she tells Emmet after Stacey fills them in.  "Its over now.  The reason they did it is fairly obvious, its cause their bloody barking mad."  Clover says shaking her head.

"I reckon we ought to get back inside with the other students and Ms. Kim.  Its probably best that way...don't worry about getting shot at though love.  I mean they didn't hit you at least, look at me.  Some chick with a laser gun got all happy on my bloody arm."  The red head says, gesturing at the blackened burn on her arm.  "I figure the next stop for the lot of us is gonna be the hospital, or maybe the infirmary at the school if its all super hi-techish."  She says before leading the way back into the food court.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 15, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "I think I can get you down off there, mate," his shadows reached out for John but he waited for permission before grabbing on.




"I think I will be ok on my own, thanks though." he replies with some effort as he slowly makes his way our of the gravity field. 

Once he is back into normal gravity he will give himself a quick once over to check out his injuries.



Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Nodding to Jerry, Cody turns his thoughts to the situation at hand, "I've never seen Raph heal more than one person at a time, she'll only be able to to heal a few today.  Can you help?  We need to find those still living who are injured the worst." the teen asks, serious as he finally takes in how many people are hurt all around him.




"We will figure out why later, right now we have injured people to help, Layla is pretty banged up, Nick took her outside. Looked like she could use some help right quick, as well as that girl over there," he says pointing to the girl that he attempted to help before the fight erupted. "There is plenty more that needs help I reckon." He adds slowly rotating his right shoulder.



Agamon said:


> Jun Min walks into the area from the other side, surveying the damage with wide eyes.  She looks a bit woozy from a noticable blow to the head.  "Oh no..." she says, seeing bodies among the debris.  She then notices the students.  "Is everyone okay?"




"Most of us are Ms. Kim," John states as he looks around the ground. "Layla is hurt pretty bad from the looks of it, Nick took her outside, we didn't feel that this was the best place for her at the time. Yoshi took the blast square but seems to be ok," he contiues as he keeps searching, stopping briefly as he picks something up from the ground  cleaning it off and placing his cowboy hat back on his head. "I think I dislocated my shoulder, nothing that I haven't done before though."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 15, 2008)

"My apologies, Clover; Jerry had simply referred to you as 'Cloves,' and I assumed that was your name. My name is Emmet," he says, forcing a weak smile.

Emmet glances down at the power supply for his radiation shield, then shoves his microwave emitter back into his pocket. "Actually, you incorrectly assumed that your friends were safe because they did not advertise their unique gifts," Emmet gently corrects Clover, then reddens, slightly embarrassed. "I'm glad to see that you are both safe. Some of our classmates inside were injured by an explosion, hit with gunfire, or rendered unconscious through anesthetic; there is little doubt that this attack was not some random act of terror. I am Emmet, by the way," he adds with a slight wave. 

"You said that our attackers were armed with laser weaponry," Emmet asks, his eyes suddenly gleaming. "I think we should head inside with the others."


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 16, 2008)

_Assuming that authorities arrive to handle these crazy gunmen…_

  Once Nick sees that authorities have the situation under control he drops the gravity field and immediately slides to Layla’s position causing the air to ripple and warp as he moves from one position to the other.  Once there he kneels next to her calling out for some help.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2008)

"Its nice to meet you Emmet.  I didn't assume they'd be safe, just safer then running towards the explosion, or staying put if there was another explosion.  Especially with their abilities to protect them.  It might not have been the best decision, but it was the one I made at the time."  Clover says with a shrug.

"I'd be careful if I was looking for a toy for my own self.  Those blokes had an awful time of it when their widgets kept giving them barney.  Besides, they're evidence."  the red head said pulling a phone out of her purse.  She hit the speed dial for her dad's phone.  He was part of the UN, and she didn't really know if Jun Min was thinking that clear with a head wound.  Anyway, he was her dad regardless of him being a part of the UN forces.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 16, 2008)

"Thanks." Cody whispers to Jerry, regaining his cool as he looks at Yoshi, "You look like you've seen better days.  Raph?" Cody says, moving with her to the injured teen.  Raph stretches her arms out so that her hands meet Yoshi's, surprisingly gentle compared to her normally brash behavior.  Cody puts an arm on her shoulder as she glows a gentle white.  She gives a sigh of exhaustion but when her hands leave Yoshi's, he's for the better.

Hearing John's voice, Cody turns around, "Layla?  Alright, outside.  Raph will be able to get to everyone by the end of the week at least, she can probably help with that shoulder."  Cody says, taking a look at the other girl John had pointed out.  He hears Nick's voice calling out for help and momentarily torn, "Check on her, we'll be right back." the teen says, running over to the entrance with Raph.

"Hey." Cody says quickly, dashing to Nick and Layla's side.  Wasting no time, Cody lets Raph tend to Layla, "I hope she'll be able to help..." he says, letting the angel use her powers again.

_Healing +7 (Persistent, Regrowth) on Yoshi and Layla.  Spending 1 HP so Raph is only fatigued._


----------



## Samnell (Aug 16, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "Thanks." Cody whispers to Jerry, regaining his cool as he looks at Yoshi, "You look like you've seen better days.  Raph?"




Jerry gave Cody a quick smile in response. _Does he like me? No, just the trauma. Shouldn't try anything right now while he's all shook up anyway._


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 16, 2008)

"I never claimed that running away from the explosion was a mistake; running towards explosions is widely regarded as a mistake, unless you are properly trained emergency response personnel. If I was not accompanying Manjit, I would still be running away,"  he says with a half-smile.

"I do not wish to actually use it," Emmet says, offended. "I wish to study it, in the interests of science; the fact that the devices are unreliable merely makes all the more interesting. I wonder if their occasional malfunctions stem from improvised materials like my own forays into next generation technology," he adds offhandedly, zoning out.

"Hmm? Evidence...right, you are correct," he realizes with a frown. "It would be a waste to just let them linger in some police evidence locker somewhere..." Emmet adds, trailing off.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 16, 2008)

Trilly keeps quiet as she watches the attackers to make sure they are completely out of it. She had felt a rush of excitement during the fight, but now it was clear that she'd rather be there to help folks than beat them down. 

She half listened to Emmett pontificate as she mulled over that idea. She would need to pick her circulumn a bit more closely. And she mentally labeled Emmett as the 'boy not to get cornered at a party with'.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 16, 2008)

Emergency crews do soon show up, getting to work helping the wounded, making sure the structure is safe, and taking care of the gunmen.

Yoshi looks like he's not sure what to expect from Raph's touch, but he doesn't argue.  Her hands glow and a good deal of his injuries simply disappear.  "Wow, now that's a wicked power.  Thanks, girl," he tells her.  She simply nods in return, leaving with Cody to check on Layla.

Raph bends down and does what she can for the girl.  Raph's face distorts in pain as Layla's arm reforms before onlookers' eyes.  Her head heals as well, but when Raph finally falls back, looking tired from the experience, Layla remains unconscious.  "She'll be okay, she just needs some rest," Raph says.

"I need to check on Manjit, I'll be right back," she tells Cody before leaping into the air, her golden wings brilliant even in the bright daylight.

Jun Min, who followed the pair outside, looks down at Layla, looking relieved.  She looks back into the food court, seeing some members of the local authorities taking care of the attackers, she frowns and concentrates.  She sighs.  "They're mercenaries, they don't know who hired them...just that he's a well-dressed Asian."  She sighs again.  "I don't believe this.  I'm just glad everyone will be okay."

Nick notices that the woman that tried to attack him outside is no longer there.

*Clover & Emmet*

"Lasers, really?  Those are real?" Stacy asks.  "Yeah, if it's safe, let's go back.  I kinda feel dumb running away now while you guys took out the bad guys with their...laser guns."

Josee still looks like she doesn't quite understand what's going on, but follows along quietly.


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 16, 2008)

Nick nods, "Well she isn't going to die on my watch... thanks," he says to Raph.  Nick sighs, "There was  a crazy bitch out here that shot me... I guess she may have gotten away, damn it... oh well we kept the chaos to a minimum.  So do we get extra credit for kicking gunman ass?" He says to Jun Min.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2008)

"Dad, there was a bit of a do at the mall when a bunch of us students were out to pick up some odds and ends.  Some Yabbos decided it'd be grand to set off a bomb and then try to...well someone said they were trying to kidnap us, but the ones I ran into seemed to be a might confused about the concept of kidnapping, they were shooting lasers and guns at us."  Clover tells her dad, once her phone connects. She wanted his advice on what to do, and to know someone was handling things since Jun Min seemed nice enough but she wasn't sure if the woman could handle emergencies very well, it hadn't seemed like it on first impression, and a head wound wouldn't help her with it.

"Anyway, we students were able to disarm and capture them.  The cops and emergency crews have shown up, but I don't know, since these blokes were targeting students at the UN school I was figuring someone from the UN should know, and our chaperone, one of the teachers was looking pretty unsteady, took a right nasty bonk on the noggin it looks like.  Do you reckon you could let the appropriate people know what happened?  I'm fine, mostly, so you don't have to worry about me, but a few of us were hurt.  What do you reckon we should be doing?  I don't have the schools number in my phone yet or I'd be ringing them."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 16, 2008)

"Thanks Raph." Cody says, putting his hand on her shoulder before she takes off.  It's not lost on him that despite Manjit's killing aura, Raph was fine, but that was a question for another day.  The teen listens to what Jun Min has to say before rolling his eyes inwardly at how quickly Nick recovers from his friend being in a near death situation. 

"We should head back to the institute, I don't think it's safe for us here until we figure out what's going on." Cody suggests.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 16, 2008)

Agamon said:


> Jun Min, who followed the pair outside, looks down at Layla, looking relieved.  She looks back into the food court, seeing some members of the local authorities taking care of the attackers, she frowns and concentrates.  She sighs.  "They're mercenaries, they don't know who hired them...just that he's a well-dressed Asian."  She sighs again.  "I don't believe this.  I'm just glad everyone will be okay."




"Where they after us in particular or elites in general, because if it was us, then looks like you got a rat in your school. Its the only way they would know we were coming." John replies as he helps clean and look for injured people


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 17, 2008)

Emmet glances backwards at Josee. "Are you okay," he asks, worried. "I think that we will be okay, since the police and other emergency personnel have arrived," he says, trying to reassure her.

"I suppose that we will be confined to the school until whoever planned the attack is known," he reasons with a frown. _Even I find that situation troublesome; I should attempt to track down our assailants. If our attackers were planning a kidnapping, they must have had some way to transport their targets. Some kind of cargo van would suffice, but it would be difficult to maneuver it out of the chaos caused by the explosion. Alternatively, a deceptive measure could be used by appropriating an emergency response vehicle and using that to shuttle away their targets. Or a diversification strategy could be implemented by using a rental car and putting one person in the trunk of each automobile.

The explosion could be another lead in this cognitive investigation. The bomb was likely triggered by some kind of radio or cellular remote detonation. The phone may have been a throwaway, but it is worth checking into if I am able to work fast enough. That will require hacking into several phone companies to scan for calls placed within the minute of the high explosive...I could probably use the local phone listings to narrow down the search results, _ Emmet mentally plans.

"I do not suppose that anyone here has a laptop computer with wireless internet access," he asks uncertainly.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 17, 2008)

Jin Min frowns at Nick's joke, but doesn't reply to it.  She does respond to John, though.  "These people were at the mall all day.  They were watching for staff members or obvious elites.  The list of attending students wasn't really public knowledge.  They must have recognized me and made the association to the rest of you."  She shakes her head, more angry now.  "So much for watching over you guys, I endangered your lives instead.

"Cody, I think the authorities are going to want to speak with us.  The paramedics have their hands full, but they'll insist on helping, too,"


*Emmet & Clover*

"Hello, Clover, I'm glad you're all right," Clover's father responds.  "We were just notified of the attack, actually.  I understand local UN reps have been dispatched to the scene.  It would be best to return to the school once they arrive, you'll be safest there.  Be sure that we will do what we can to find those responsible for this.  Be careful, love, talk to you soon."

Josee nods at Emmet.  "I am okay.  This is just all...too much," she says hesitantly.

"A laptop?  Seriously?  Like, why would someone be lugging one of those around at the mall?" Stacy says to Emmet with a grin.


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 17, 2008)

Nick shrugs and gently lifts Layla and takes her to the paramedics just in case, "Man everyone is so serious, we won."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 17, 2008)

Trilly listens to the conversation and considers what Emmett could do with some computer access if he had a moment or two. Curiosity made her want to see the brainy boy get to work.

"We could see if there is an internet cafe in the mall and check to see if it's open." Trilly says pointing towards a nearby mall map.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 17, 2008)

"Well, my laptop is significantly heavier than most others, but otherwise, why not," Emmet asks, curious. 

"Heading to an internet cafe is a good idea...uh...I am afraid that I did not learn your name. Anyway, I would prefer to go there before joining up with Jun Min and the other students."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 18, 2008)

Trilly grins lazily. "For shame Emmett, you don't remember introductions? I'm Trilly Gardener." More likely he hadn't heard her introduce herself, being too busy with something else. He had the air of a deep thinker.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 18, 2008)

"I guess the locals are more on the ball off the scene than on it if they got notifications out this fast, hasn't been more than 20 minutes since the attack started...I think the guys behind it were pretty well organized, except fer gettin their arses handed to em by a bunch a teens.  Lasers aren't exactly thick on the ground here abouts."  Clover told her dad.  "Tell mom and Dani I'm ok, I'm gonna go meet up with the rest of the students at the mall.  Bye Da."  the red head says before hanging up.

"I think its a bit more important to get back to the rest of the students than to look at girly pictures right now love.  What exactly do you need a computer for now that can't wait?  And don't you think most of the stores are closed from the bombing?"


----------



## Mimic (Aug 18, 2008)

Vanifae said:


> Nick shrugs and gently lifts Layla and takes her to the paramedics just in case, "Man everyone is so serious, we won."




John scowls at Nick's comment. "What do you mean, we won? What exactly did we win?" John responds angerly. "I am sure that Saba will be thrilled to hear that we won, but you might have to speak up a little partner, since her head isn't exactly attached to her body."

"Telll you what, you go explain to her parents that we won, I am sure that will make it all better for them." John continues tossing aside various debris with more effort then really needed.

"People have been hurt, people are dead. This is not a game."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 18, 2008)

Cody nods at Jun Min's words, not really liking them but accepting them nonetheless.  But what good are the authorities if they were only arriving right now, after the trouble?  He bites back the reply.

He's about to say something to Nick before another teen did it for him.  Cody doesn't know who 'Saba' is...was, but his mind fills in enough of the grisly blanks.  He nods on at what John has to say, "This guy's right Nick, what happened just now is not a game and we're not even sure it's over yet.  We shouldn't rest until everyone is back safe and sound.  Your friend over there almost died..." Cody trails off, his voice trading in its lecturing tone for something more gentle, "...I can tell you care for her, even though you've probably just met today.  Please try to help us watch out for everyone else until this is over."

Walking back to Jun Min, Cody asks, "We're not sure who all is involved, I don't know if you've noticed but they've planned this very carefully.  If Nick takes his friend to the paramedics, can you scan their thoughts just to make sure they're not with the badguys?"


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 18, 2008)

"Well you know what we stopped more people from dying, hell I am not even sure why there were here but we stopped them, and yeah I am not happy that people died, but Jesus we stopped more from dying... we are heroes dude, Saba didn't make it but the rest did; I am not going to wallow in self pity because I had no chance to help her.  I had a chance to help the rest and we did it.  God, you know what I am not happy that people died, but I am happy I could help stop the flow of violence..." Nick seethes before calming down.

He continues speaking to John, "Yeah maybe you are right, but we won because we fought back we used these powers to help other people like the UN does... like the Justice Elite right?  I am not going to sit here and cry about what I couldn't do, I am going to focus on what we did do... and we stopped them before they could hurt more people."

Nick sighs still holding Layla thinking, _We did the right thing right?   I am not happy people died but... what could we do?  Nothing.  Nothing could have stopped that girl from dying. NOTHING.  Maybe if I could see the future but I can't... so what could we have done?_

Nick then responds to Cody stopping short of taking his friend to the authorities, "Good point Cody... maybe we should just get back as quick as we can, I am sure the facilities on site can help Layla more then these baselines could.  If I go all out I can get Layla back to the campus pretty damn quick."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 19, 2008)

"Everybody deals with this kind of situation in their own ways, guys, it's okay," Jun Min says.  She tells Cody, "I'm keeping a general 'lookout', but I really don't like scanning minds if it can be helped.  We do have a state-of-the-art medical center at the school...I guess I could stay here to talk to the authorities, if you want to take her back.  I'm sure someone from the UN will be here soon, too."

Suddenly, Raph lands near the group, carrying Manjit.  Raph looks exhausted, Manjit looks upset.

Sollir, I had Raph wake Manjit with her healing.  You can spend the last HP to counter the fatigue of you want.


*Trilly, Clover, Emmet*

"Oh, I get it.  You're, like, a nerd.  Not that there's anything wrong with that," Stacy teases Emmet with a grin.  Then she looks down at her burned hand.  "Ow, that hurts.  Guess I should thank you though, Josee.  I'll be excused from having to take notes for a few days."

Josee shakes her head, not impressed with the joking.


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 19, 2008)

Nick smirks, "Loud and clear Jun Min, see you guys back at the school..."  Nick then begins sliding back towards the Institute as fast as possible making sure to keep Layla as comfortable as he is able her well being his first priority.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 19, 2008)

Agamon said:


> "Everybody deals with this kind of situation in their own ways, guys, it's okay," Jun Min says.  She tells Cody, "I'm keeping a general 'lookout', but I really don't like scanning minds if it can be helped.  We do have a state-of-the-art medical center at the school...I guess I could stay here to talk to the authorities, if you want to take her back.  I'm sure someone from the UN will be here soon, too."




"I'm ok; I'll stay and talk to the police or the army or whoever's coming. I can get back quick enough," Jerry offered.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 19, 2008)

"I am afraid so," Emmet replies to Stacy with a slight smile. "Born and bred; both of my parents are over-educated PhDs. You know, you could take notes in class with a laptop computer, and simply type with your other hand,"  Emmet suggests helpfully, not realizing Stacy wasn't complaining about an actual problem.

 "I would imagine most stores will be open; 'most' will also be unoccupied," he replies dryly to Clover. "I am going to execute a computer search, not purchase a new fall wardrobe from Abercrombie and Fitch. I do not require the assistance of any store employee, and my actions will not incur any additional costs,"  Emmet adds, uncertain how much information he should reveal. 

"The current situation is that we are more or less safe, and all members of our expedition are accounted for, so I would assume we can separate ourselves without worry."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2008)

"I don't think your assumption that we can slit up if we want is warranted mate.  We went to bring Josee and Stacy back to the group.  I'm pretty sure Jun Min will wantus back with her until someone from the institute comes to pick us up.  Sides, why can't you just run your search later, from school?  Don't want AMY to catch what your doing?"  Clover asks, then she shrugs.

"I don't want to know, but I think you should stay at least in pairs.  Safer that way, I mean can you be sure we got them all?  Go do what you want love, I'm not your mother to be responsible for you, but I'd point out that the cops are on the scene now..."

"Trilly, I didn't see you get hurt or nothing, are you ok then?  Your bearing up under t like a champ if you are."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 19, 2008)

"Told you Clover dear, I'm bullet proof. Not that it mattered since the gentleman I took in 'hand' didn't seem too eager to put up much of a hand after my 'squeeze' play." Trilly grins as she puns up her comment a bit, wiggling her hand and making an oversized fist to 'squeeze' a nonexistent foe.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 19, 2008)

"Welcome back Raph." Cody says, beaming a grin at his friend and stepping closer, "I don't think I've ever been so proud of you." the teen finishes quietly.

"I'm sorry we left you behind Manjit...we thought it was best at the time, I didn't realize how well they had planned out the attack.  I mean, we went to a seemingly random department store and they were ready for us.  I'm glad to see you're back, safely."

Cody wants to give her a hug or something but knows he can't.  He settles for a soft smile.

_No worries on the healing, would've done the same.  I'll hold onto that last HP for now, thanks._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 19, 2008)

*Emmet, Clover, Trilly*

Emmet's idea isn't a bad one, but the teens notice as they get back to the entrance that emergency personel are not allowing anyone to enter the mall.

"We can't go back in?" Stacy asks a responder at the doors.

"No, everyone is being evacuated for safety.  It will be closed until further notice," the woman repsonds.  "If you were hurt and need medical attention, there are people that can help you around the corner at the next entrance," she adds pointing towards the food court entrance."


*John, Cody, Jerry*

Raph manages a smile in response to Cody.  Manjit isn't very comforted by his words though.

"She wanted to know what happened to the guy that grabbed her," Raph tells them.  "I tried telling her it's not her fault."

"Who's fault is it then?  I shouldn't have come." Manjit says.

"Look, blame me, okay?  I was worried about Cody, it didn't register that he wanted to hurt you until I flew away.  Besides, he _was_ trying to hurt you, or at least kidknap you or something," Raph responds.

"Now he's dead," Manjit mutters.

Jun Min says, "Manjit, Raph's right, it's not your fault.  We'll talk about this whrn we get back to the institute, alright?"

_Nick's post coming later tonight_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 19, 2008)

_I wish I had a script to give me the right words or more time to give her a better answer but I don't, not really._ Cody thinks, wanting to say something to Manjit but waiting until he could say something that mattered.

"No innocents died because of you." he begins after a while, "That's not great by itself, but it's not terrible either.  You're not a monster, your power isn't something you can fully control right now but it's definitely a loaded gun.  Your power, not you.  And from what it looks like, you're a really level-headed girl with a heart that is filled with concern for others.  A person like that doesn't deserve to be cooped up in an ivory tower.  We made the right decision having you here today." the teen concludes, firmly.

"We'll figure something out, maybe Emmet can think of a way we can keep you and others safer next time we venture outside the institute."

"Jun Min, I'll stay here with Jerry and we can talk to the authorities.  Assuming she wants to go, Manjit might be better off at the institute with so many people crowding around.  It's only a matter of time before reporters get here..." Cody trails off "Raph is pretty tired as well, she can head back too*.  If we get into more trouble here I can just call her back to my side."

As he tries to convince Jun Min, Cody trades both John and Jerry a look that says 'back me up here'.

_And by head back, Raph knows he means watch over and escort _


----------



## Samnell (Aug 19, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "Jun Min, I'll stay here with Jerry and we can talk to the authorities.  Assuming she wants to go, Manjit might be better off at the institute with so many people crowding around.  It's only a matter of time before reporters get here..."[/COLOR] Cody trails off "Raph is pretty tired as well, she can head back too*.  If we get into more trouble here I can just call her back to my side."




"Right, sounds like a plan to me."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 20, 2008)

"Now, I'm not rightly sure what is actually going on here," John says after Cody gives him the look, "but it sounds to me that what ever happened, happened because of something not within your control."

"It ain't the barbed wires fault if you don't respect the fact that it can cut you." John continues as he walks up to a wall and slams his shoulder into it, he pauses for a moment as he slowly rotates his arm.

"Damn, anyone want to help me push my should back into place? I should stay as well, considering we were in the middle of it, not that there is much to tell."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 20, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "Damn, anyone want to help me push my should back into place? I should stay as well, considering we were in the middle of it, not that there is much to tell."




"No worries," Jerry stepped over to offer his help. "Pretty sure it'll hurt worse going in than coming out."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2008)

"Stacy and I need medical attention and the entrance by the food court is where our teacher and the rest of the students will be coming out sure enough.  Lets head that away and get these idiot badges bandaged up.  Hopefully we can avoid the media while we do it, the bloody vultures."  Clover tells the others, peeling a bit off her top out of the wound with a wince of pain.

She leads the quartet to the entrance and places herself by one of the medics, willing to help in any way she could if there were others that were ahead of her in needing medical attention, she let Stacy go first, since she thought with just a hint of pride that she could bear up better than the Yankee girl.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 20, 2008)

*Nick*

Getting back in a decent amount of time with his elite abilities, Nick carries Layla into the Institute, but isn't quite sure where the infirmary is.  The entrance is devoid of people, though you managed to spot some people outside as you 'slid' to the entrance.

"Hello, Nick," Amy greets him as they come through the doors.  "You are currently injured and carrying the inert body of Layla Badahwi.   You may both require medical attention.  The medical staff has been alerted of your situation.  Do you require directions or assistance to visit the infirmary?"


*Outside the mall*

Media types have begun to arrive, though they are kept well back of the workers and the injured by the authorities.

Manjit nods at the assurances.  Cody even manages to coax something of a relieved smile from her.  "I guess..." she concedes, though obviously not totally convinced.

"Thank you, Cody, but I should stay here," Jun Min tells them.  "This was directly related to us, I've read the minds of some of the attackers, I can help the UN reps once they get here.  If you feel well enough, and have means to get back quickly, and I mean quickly, you may, but expect to get questioned by someone sometime soon if you don't stay here for it."

Yoshi rejoins the group as the girls and Emmet also return.  Yoshi looks pretty downcast.  "Guys, they said they don't think she's gonna make it," he says, pointing back to Naeema, now being carried away on a stretcher.  He casts a hopeful sidelong glance at Raph, who looks over to Cody.  Though she's hiding it well enough, he can tell she's both in pain and very tired, but still willing to help out.


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 20, 2008)

Nick replies, "Hell yeah Amy, you sweetheart you, I need some help... tell me where to go, I am fine but she could use some help... hang in there Layla, almost got you safe!"  Once Amy starts giving him directions he zips his way there as fast as his powers will carry him, probably pushing himself to exhaustion...


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 20, 2008)

"Miss Kim," Emmet calls to the young teacher. "Before I give my statement, I would like to pursue an idea to locate our attackers. Where can I use at least one personal computer with high-speed internet? Time is of the essence, by the way," he adds, resisting every urge to shoot a look at Clover. 

_Do I bother her with what I am doing? 'Who are you calling? Why are you calling your dad? Would it not be better to contact your parents from a safe place? Does he have sufficient security clearance to even hear your recounting of events? Why are you not calling your mother as well? Should you not trust the United Nations officials already in place, whose job is it to administrate the school? Do you think Jun Min Kim is too young for her position? Why not see to your wounded friends?' Not quite the young woman of action that I hoped for when I requested her assistance; instead she nitpicks every single thing I attempt to do. This Clover is absolutely infuriating,_ Emmet mentally seethes, gritting his teeth. _Although I suppose that in better circumstances we should get along well enough, as long as I keep her away from my workspace. We both must be on edge, and I should give her more of a chance._

"Why do you refer to journalists as 'vultures, Clover," Emmet asks, curious.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2008)

Clover watches the medics treat Stacy, and then its her turn for treatment.  They cut away the left sleeve of her sun dress and gently irrigate the laser burn with saline to let them finish removing the bits of cloth that had gotten stuck in it.  After it was cleaned out they wrapped the wound lightly with gauze to prevent infection, that was really all that they could do with a burn without surgery, just prevent infection while it healed.

Once the medics were done with her wound and admonishing her to go to the school's infirmary when she got back, Clover returned to the other students who were standing around.  At Emmet's question the girl shrugs, painfully.  "Its what they are isn't it?  They scent somethings up so now there circling around until they get an opening to dive in and pick it all clean?  I bet we aren't going tobe able to leave campus for a while but even if we could we wouldn't get very far with them scenting around for their piece of the story."  the girl says, facing the others with her back to the media.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 20, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "No worries," Jerry stepped over to offer his help. "Pretty sure it'll hurt worse going in than coming out."




"Hang on to that thought partner." John replies. 



Agamon said:


> Yoshi rejoins the group as the girls and Emmet also return.  Yoshi looks pretty downcast.  "Guys, they said they don't think she's gonna make it," he says, pointing back to Naeema, now being carried away on a stretcher.  He casts a hopeful sidelong glance at Raph, who looks over to Cody.  Though she's hiding it well enough, he can tell she's both in pain and very tired, but still willing to help out.




"Wait, I think I got an idea." John says as he moves over to the stretcher, "I ain't sure this is even going to work but its a chance, if not then the lady can try." He continues referring to Ralph. He places his good hand on Naeema's wounds and he glances back over to where Jerry is standing.

"What ever you were going to do, nows the time, pour it on and don't stop unless I tell you to or end up horizontal."

Use an extra effort to change the absorbtion ablitlity from enhanced strength to healing, which he will use to attempt to heal the injured girl. No HP to spend so he will become fatigued. I am not even sure this will work.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 20, 2008)

Mimic said:


> "What ever you were going to do, nows the time, pour it on and don't stop unless I tell you to or end up horizontal."




"Good luck, mate," Jerry did his best to yank John's shoulder back into place, like he'd seen lifesavers do on the telly.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 21, 2008)

Cody sighs, "We're not here to play God, there's no way we can save everyone...Raph can't do this again for a long while, it's painful and tiring, especially the worse the injury is." the teen explains, frowning and pausing for thought for a while. "But this wasn't an event caused by God, it was inflicted by humans.  We'll do what we can if the girl needs more than this guy can help with."

_(Edit-If John's unsuccessful)_

Cody waits until Naeema is brought to the ambulance, assuming it is done quickly enough.  He takes advantage of the hectic situation and allows himself and Raph to push past the medics, "Excuse me."  He stands in the doorway so the media isn't able to view what's happening and holds Raph shoulder.  She stands over the girl and begins her healing, and although its strenuous, it almost seems as if Cody is taking the brunt of the exhaustion.

_I hope this works and is worth it..._ he thinks.

_Edit-Sorry Mimic, missed your post.  If John can't heal her Raph will do Healing again, last HP spent.  For dramatic purposes, Cody can be fatigued as well._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 21, 2008)

_Yeah, already explained this to Mimic, but John can't do that, not yet, anyway._

John isn't able to to heal the girl the way he has been able to heal himself in the past, unfortunately.  The paramedics don't appreciate the interruption.  One says something in the local language that sounds a lot like, 'buzz off.'

When Raph and Cody step up, they both begin to object until Raph is actually able to help the girl, her worst injuries healing completely.  The paramedics watch in shock, but nod in appreciation, loading the still unconscious girl into the ambulance.

"What do you think you're doing?" Raph asks Cody wearily.  "I'm the protector, you're the protectee, remember?  I'm a big girl, I can handle this," she adds with a wink and a smile.

Jun Min spots the girls getting medical attention.  "Thank goodness you're okay."  She turns to Emmet.  "That's good of you to offer to help, Emmet, but it's not your job to do that.  Besides, I don't know of any computer you could use around here.  Your best bet is the school.  But you've all been through enough today.  You did a good job reacting to a very bad situation, all of you."

A car pulls up and two suits step out.  "There they are," Jun Min says, walking towards the men to speak with them.

*Nick*

"Please follow my voice, this system will lead you to the infirmary," Amy tells Nick, her voice coming from down the hall.  She continues to give him verbal cues until he arrives at his destination.

"Well, there you are," a woman says to him.  "Lay her down here," she says, pointing to a nearby bed.  "In that nasty business at the mall, were you?  A bomb is what they're sayin'.  I can't hardly believe it.  You both look fairly well , all things considered, then."  She looks over Layla.  "In fact...I don't see any sign of physical trauma at all on her, but her bloody clothes tell me otherwise.  Her heart rate and breathing are fine.  She might just need some rest.  A healer, perhaps?  A better one than yourself, anyways.  Let me take a look at that.  I'm Dr. MacTaggart, by the way.  Nick, right?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 21, 2008)

"So what if reporters want a story? I would hardly think that answering a few questions about the events that transpired is an onerous task, especially since we shall already be required to serve as witnesses to the police authorities investigating the event," he reasons, largely oblivious to Clover's personal discomfort. 

"Thank you for the kind words, Miss Kim. But this attack injured some of my classmates, killed innocent people, and still poses a threat to our safety; as such, it is only logical to offer what aid we can give to put this matter behind us, and give some kind of justice to the victims of the bombing," Emmet replies solemnly. "In any case, I wish to study the energy weapons used to attack us; even if initial reports describe them as unreliable, research into them could do much to advance the cause of human knowledge. Furthermore, their study could lead to the scientist who designed them and the facility that constructed them," the young Elite adds. "Before we depart to the safety of the Institute, I would at least like to offer my services to the officer in charge of this investigation."

With an uncertain smile, Emmet attempts to track down the police officer in charge of the investigation, politely asking the first policeman where such an individual is located.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2008)

"The story they want may not be the real story, or even particularly accurate. They may decide that from this that the public doesn't want us to be seen as good guys so they write a story making us out to be the villians like this whole sordid mess is our fault. If they think it would sell more papers they'd do that." Clover tells Emmet once the paramedic was done bandaging her arm and had moved on to someone else.

"Do you reckon we're just supposed to sit around here til someone comes by to drive us back to school? That sounds like it could be a while. Do you guys want to call your parents and let them know your ok or do we just wait?"


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 21, 2008)

Nick puts Layla down, “I am fine, but if you insist go to town, been hurt before and despite the looks I will survive.  Hell a laser thingy bounced off my chest when this crazy bitch tried to shoot me, excuse my language.”

  Nick takes a seat for the doctor to get a better look at him, “Yeah you can call me Nick, they probably have me on the books by my first name Arun but everyone calls me Nick except my mom and her family.  So Layla is going to be okay… oh man I was worried, one of the students healed her I guess if that even makes sense but I was still worried.  I am not the best Christian in the world but even I was doing some praying… I finally understand what my pops meant when he said there are no atheists in a foxhole.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 22, 2008)

Trilly shrugs as she watches Emmett and Clover go at it. The english girl had a knack to get into things with others, she noted. She wandered over to where the van was, figuring that it would be best to get where it was 'expected' for her to be when the fuzz were done with them.

Not to mention, she smiled wryly to herself, it got a little distance between Clover and 'the Brain' in case things got hot.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 22, 2008)

Cody returns Raph's smile with one of his own, taking a moment to look down at the girl she had just healed.  He brushed her hair off of her forehead gently as an afterthought.  They saved a handful of people tonight but it was just that, a handful.

Tired, he settles on the ground outside and ponders. 

_Seeing Raph work her miracles was definitely something, but it was just something fantastic and nothing...more?  I know I didn't feel anything out of the ordinary, definitely nothing 'divine'.  Tonight was the first real display of her powers.  It was impressive, she's pretty competent in the use of her abilities-and I still think she's an angel.  But as for a 'higher power' out there?  Nothing's changed._

Sitting there, Cody feels a strong mixture of emotions: he could at least identify the conviction, cynicism and a strange sort-of optimism coursing through him.  But as to what it means, he's as clueless as many other human beings out there are.  For now, he watches the scene around him unfold.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 22, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Sitting there, Cody feels a strong mixture of emotions: he could at least identify the conviction, cynicism and a strange sort-of optimism coursing through him.  But as to what it means, he's as clueless as many other human beings out there are.  For now, he watches the scene around him unfold.




Keeping one eye out for police and reporters that would need answers, Jerry sat down next to Cody.

"We gave it a fair go, mate."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 22, 2008)

Cody initially just nods in response to Jerry.

"Best we could I guess.  Your leg still okay?"


----------



## Samnell (Aug 22, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> Cody initially just nods in response to Jerry.
> 
> "Best we could I guess.  Your leg still okay?"




"Hurts a bit, but I'm ok. Did worse smacking diving boards on the way down," Jerry smiled and held out his right wrist, "This one time I got on the edge and cut all down here." He traced a line down his forearm, starting barely above the heel of his hand. A very light scar was visible. "I flopped face-down on my board lots too."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 22, 2008)

"Ouch." Cody responds, grimacing.  He seems to have lightened up at least a little from Jerry's anecdotes.  "Are you sure you're qualified to teach me how to surf?  In that case, I might just need Raph's healing on stand-by." the teen jokes back.

"Thanks for cheering me up some, Jerry." Cody whispers, gratefully. "What do you think happens now?"


----------



## Samnell (Aug 22, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "Ouch." Cody responds, grimacing.  He seems to have lightened up at least a little from Jerry's anecdotes.  "Are you sure you're qualified to teach me how to surf?  In that case, I might just need Raph's healing on stand-by." the teen jokes back.




"Surfin'?" Jerry asks with mock confusion, "That's in the ocean, right?"



> "Thanks for cheering me up some, Jerry." Cody whispers, gratefully. "What do you think happens now?"




"No worries," Jerry whispered back. "Reckon the police or whoever come and ask their questions. Then we go back to school."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 22, 2008)

Samnell said:


> "No worries," Jerry whispered back. "Reckon the police or whoever come and ask their questions. Then we go back to school."




"I guess I mean, when we go back, are we just going to pretend we're normal teenagers on their first day of school?" Cody asks, more confused than negative sounding.  "I didn't sign up for 'normal' with this school, but I don't think anyone our age has to deal with this brand of craziness.  It doesn't seem fair."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 23, 2008)

John will stay out of the way and let the police take over the area. He will answer any questions that the police might ask and then he will leave with the group.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 23, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "I guess I mean, when we go back, are we just going to pretend we're normal teenagers on their first day of school?" Cody asks, more confused than negative sounding.  "I didn't sign up for 'normal' with this school, but I don't think anyone our age has to deal with this brand of craziness.  It doesn't seem fair."




"Aw, every day can't be like this. We got some bum luck, but we did some good too. Sounds normal to me. All the angel and shadow stuff counts as normal for us, I reckon. Could be better, but my Mum always says." Jerry screwed up his face into a fair imitation of a shrewish woman ready to spit tacks, "'Jared, you left your bathers dripping on the bathroom floor again!' ... but you know sometimes I remember."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 23, 2008)

A concussive laugh fights to escape from Cody at Jerry's imitation but he manages to hold it in, if barely.  "Really attractive look you're sporting there." the teen says, smiling broadly.  Feeling suddenly self-conscious, he adds, "Bet the girls all love it."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 23, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> A concussive laugh fights to escape from Cody at Jerry's imitation but he manages to hold it in, if barely.  "Really attractive look you're sporting there." the teen says, smiling broadly.




Jerry chuckled, quicky losing the look.



> Feeling suddenly self-conscious, he adds, "Bet the girls all love it."




Jerry paused for a bit too long in thought before answering. 
_Is he going to think I'm hitting on him? Right after all this? ...am I hitting on him? He's cute enough and then some._

"Wouldn't know. I'm not interested in 'em," Jerry answered back in a carefully casual tone.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 23, 2008)

"Oh, um, that's cool." Cody responds, not really sure if he was expecting Jerry's answer.

"I'm from New York, it's okay to be fairly open there, as far as the average person's concerned.  My own 'Mum' would kinda freak, she's got a good heart but it's not always pointed in the right direction... the teen explains, reflexively dodging around the fact that he was probably about as interested in girls as Jerry was.

_F*ck, why can't I just be more open about myself?_ Cody thinks, only realizing his evasion after it was already said.  He liked Jerry, he really did but he wasn't sure to what extent.  _This isn't the time or place for that, anyways._

"You're pretty cool, y'know?  I'm not used to being the one who's cheered up but I feel much better.  Hrm, think we should tell Yoshi his friend's alright?" the teen offers.

_Cody Bryant, you are a coward._ he tells himself immediately.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 23, 2008)

Sollir Furryfoot said:


> "Oh, um, that's cool." Cody responds, not really sure if he was expecting Jerry's answer.




That was really not the answer Jerry expected, but he shrugged. Cody was straight. Disappointing, but known to happen.



> "I'm from New York, it's okay to be fairly open there, as far as the average person's concerned.  My own 'Mum' would kinda freak, she's got a good heart but it's not always pointed in the right direction... the teen explains, reflexively dodging around the fact that he was probably about as interested in girls as Jerry was.




"No worries, mate. You're safe around me."



> "You're pretty cool, y'know?  I'm not used to being the one who's cheered up but I feel much better.  Hrm, think we should tell Yoshi his friend's alright?" the teen offers.




Jerry beamed, "Guess we should."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 23, 2008)

The parking lot continues to be a buzz of activity, as emergency crews do their jobs, the media tries to do theirs, and many curious bystanders mill about.  One, in particular, a familiar suited Asian man, lingers behind the crowd when his phone rings.

"Report," a voice simply says from the other end.

The suit responds, "The primary objective was a success.  The secondary objectives...even with the advanced weaponry we supplied, they were far outclassed.  Regardless of their age, these elites are powerful.  More personnel were devoted to the primary objective to assure it's completion.  The bomb was an excellent diversion."

There is a pause from the other end.  "Very well, Tsai.  Finish the mission.  I want a detailed report by tomorrow morning."

"Yes, sir," Tsai acknowledges before hanging up, entering a nearby sports car and driving away from the scene.

_End Issue 1_


----------

